# ccFreerider - OG Ööskerche



## supasini (8. Oktober 2008)

So, ich hab mal das Team gegründet und mich einfach mit absoluter Mehrheit meiner Stimme für den obigen Namen entschieden. 

*Fährst du ein zu schweres Rad auf zu langen Touren? Hast du immer zu wenig Luft in den Reifen? Suchst du auf allen Strecken nach der steinigsten Linie? Fährst du meist alles ganz alleine und langsam hoch? Dann bist du vermutlich ein Ü40 ccFreerider!
Das Ü40 führen wir aber erst verbindlich in einigen Jahren ein....*

Ich bitte um Anmeldung, gesetzt sind: 

Conzi
Katerpoldi
sinux

Was ist mit Trialeddy? bist du dabei?

============================================

Eben waren wir in der obigen Besetzung + littlesini - Conzi in den Dutch Mountains Trails suchen, finden und runterrutschen: nass, dann kalt, aber trotzdem klasse. Echtes WP-Feeling


----------



## Cheetah (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich fühle sehr angesprochen, nur bin ich im WP bereits vergeben.

Aber wann gibts denn  spezielle Touren für die oben angesprochene Randgruppe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi Frank, so Typen wie du sind genau unser Profil, nur OG Ööskerche passt bei dir nicht 
Verfolg einfach diesen Fred, heute gab's z.B. eine, s.o. 
wenn es nicht gerade die Dutch Mountains sind werden wir das auch in der Öffentlichkeit aushandeln. Nächste Tour wird vermutlich morgen ein Nightride ab 18.30 - 21.00 ab EU sein.


----------



## katerpoldi (8. Oktober 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Hi Frank, so Typen wie du sind genau unser Profil, nur OG Ööskerche passt bei dir nicht
> Verfolg einfach diesen Fred, heute gab's z.B. eine, s.o.
> wenn es nicht gerade die Dutch Mountains sind werden wir das auch in der Öffentlichkeit aushandeln. Nächste Tour wird vermutlich morgen ein Nightride ab 18.30 - 21.00 ab EU sein.



OG
im Abkürzungsberzeichnis habe ich gefunden:
 oben genannt (o.g.)
- o.g., o.gen.

ohne Garantie (o.G.)
- o.G.

ohne Genehmigung (o.G.)

ohne Gepäck[beförderung] (o.G.)

ohne Gewähr (o.G.) 

gruß
kater


----------



## sinux (8. Oktober 2008)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> OG


--> könnte dies "Ortsgruppe" heißen?

Der sinux


----------



## supasini (8. Oktober 2008)

guckst du hier: http://www.eifelverein.de/go/ortsgruppen.html

gib's zu: du hast schon wieder gedacht, dass wäre was unanständiges?! TzTzTz...


----------



## katerpoldi (8. Oktober 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> guckst du hier: http://www.eifelverein.de/go/ortsgruppen.html
> 
> gib's zu: du hast schon wieder gedacht, dass wäre was unanständiges?! TzTzTz...



ich dachte immer, dieser verein wäre nur für die ü60-fraktion
aber in dem bereich scheinen sich ja einige hier auszukennen
tägst du uns denn ein, trailchefe??


----------



## katerpoldi (8. Oktober 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> guckst du hier: http://www.eifelverein.de/go/ortsgruppen.html
> 
> gib's zu: du hast schon wieder gedacht, dass wäre was unanständiges?! TzTzTz...



ich dachte immer, dieser verein wäre nur für die ü60-fraktion
aber in dem bereich scheinen sich ja einige hier auszukennen
tägst du uns denn beim team ein, trailchefe??


----------



## sinux (8. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt aber mal ne HOTD "HalfOffTopicDiscussion". Wie ist den nun die offizielle Schreibweise unserer wunderschönen Heimatstadt: 
*Öskerche oder Ööskerche?*
Beim Googeln findet man beides. Die KG Alt Oeskerche schreibt sich so, einige Stadtführungen bzw. Vorträge sind "op Ööskerche Platt" (hier auch H.J. Kesternich, der Sprachpapst der "Antweiler Senke", erwähnt).


----------



## supasini (8. Oktober 2008)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> ich dachte immer, dieser verein wäre nur für die ü60-fraktion
> aber in dem bereich scheinen sich ja einige hier auszukennen
> tägst du uns denn beim team ein, trailchefe??



du noob - beantragen musst du das schon selber. oder poste einfach mal deine account-daten, dann mach ich das für dich  



sinux schrieb:


> Jetzt aber mal ne HOTD "HalfOffTopicDiscussion". Wie ist den nun die offizielle Schreibweise unserer wunderschönen Heimatstadt:
> *Öskerche oder Ööskerche?*
> Beim Googeln findet man beides. Die KG Alt Oeskerche schreibt sich so, einige Stadtführungen bzw. Vorträge sind "op Ööskerche Platt" (hier auch H.J. Kesternich, der Sprachpapst der "Antweiler Senke", erwähnt).



ich halt mich selbstverständlich aus alter verbundenheit an H.J.K. - außerdem kann ich nix mehr ändern/editieren


----------



## supasini (8. Oktober 2008)

so, nachdem der Trialeddy sich ebenfalls eingeloggt hat ist ja der teaminterne Wettkampf aller Voraussicht nach bereits vorab entschieden: Glückwunsch, Eddy!
aber um Platz 2 teamintern wird gefighted 
Conzi: watt ess loss: hieroode?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (9. Oktober 2008)

zum heutigen Nightride hier eintragen!


----------



## ultra2 (9. Oktober 2008)

Trotz des fürchterlichen Names wünsche ich euch einen schönen Platz nicht zu weit hinter uns im kommenden WP.


----------



## supasini (9. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Trotz des fürchterlichen Names [...]


----------



## ultra2 (9. Oktober 2008)

supasini schrieb:


>



Stell dich jetzt nicht dümmer als du bist.


----------



## sinux (10. Oktober 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> zum heutigen Nightride hier eintragen!



Hab' eben einen Blick auf's Rad geworfen, das iss ja total zukleistert - mir war gar nicht aufgefallen, wie schlammig das gestern abend war.

Schön war's trotzdem


----------



## supasini (10. Oktober 2008)

wärst du doch besser mit Licht gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (10. Oktober 2008)

sinux schrieb:


> Hab' eben einen Blick auf's Rad geworfen, das iss ja total zukleistert - mir war gar nicht aufgefallen, wie schlammig das gestern abend war.
> 
> Schön war's trotzdem



die schlammschlampen-zeit hat definitiv begonnen und das schöne stereo muss sich erstmal erholen.
supasini, hast du zufällig noch ne vernünftige sattelstütze für mein ht (ca.30/31mm) abzugeben?? welche empfiehlst du sonst?
gruß
alex


----------



## sinux (10. Oktober 2008)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> welche empfiehlst du sonst?


Ritchey WCS hab' ich an meimen HT drauf - guter Kompromist aus Preis/Leistung.


----------



## supasini (11. Oktober 2008)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> die schlammschlampen-zeit hat definitiv begonnen und das schöne stereo muss sich erstmal erholen.
> supasini, hast du zufällig noch ne vernünftige sattelstütze für mein ht (ca.30/31mm) abzugeben?? welche empfiehlst du sonst?
> gruß
> alex






also das muss du auf jeden Fall genau ausmessen!
vermutlich 31.4 oder 31.6 - so wie ich die H&Sser kenne 31.4 mit den üblichen Problemen der Beschaffung...
31.6 hab ich zwei, eine Im HT, eine brauch ich aber wahrscheinlich selber für Phils Rad.
31.4 hab ich zwei, werden aber beide benötigt (Canyon und Birgits Rad)
steht meistens auf den Stützen drauf, ansonsten Messchieber

und sinux hat Recht, Ritchey WCS ist PLG-Sieger (Preis-Leistung-Gewicht)


----------



## supasini (13. Oktober 2008)

sooo:
1. Teambeschreibung ließ sich doch editieren 
2. gestern fein virtuell gepunktet, mit cepaea 4 h auf den Spuren des Römerkanal-WW gefahren, bis wir den Kanal voll hatten, dann Swistbach und Erft entlang nach Hause.
3. Andrea ist gestern auch gefahren => wie wäre es mit nem ccFreeriderinnen-Team?


----------



## katerpoldi (13. Oktober 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> sooo:
> 1. Teambeschreibung ließ sich doch editieren
> 2. gestern fein virtuell gepunktet, mit cepaea 4 h auf den Spuren des Römerkanal-WW gefahren, bis wir den Kanal voll hatten, dann Swistbach und Erft entlang nach Hause.
> 3. Andrea ist gestern auch gefahren => wie wäre es mit nem ccFreeriderinnen-Team?



anne wäre auch dabei - mit laufen und stadtradfahren. so habe ich sie zumindest die tage verstanden, als ich sie mal drauf ansprach.
was macht denn eigentlich unser unsichtbarer fünfter mann?


----------



## supasini (13. Oktober 2008)

dann werden es eher stadtradFreeriderinnen 
cepaea will zur Zeit wohl nur als einzelstarterin mitmachen - wie letztes jahr.


----------



## Conzi (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen! Hab mich gerade angemeldet! Irgendwer muß ja die rote Laterne tragen! Also mal sehen, was dieser Winter so bringt....


----------



## katerpoldi (13. Oktober 2008)

Conzi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Hab mich gerade angemeldet! Irgendwer muß ja die rote Laterne tragen! Also mal sehen, was dieser Winter so bringt....



apropos rote laterne: wie sieht es diesen donnerstag mit nem nightride aus? letzte woche hat ja ganz gut geklappt, sieht man mal von diversen pannen an einem gewissen luxusrad ab
19 uhr am spielplatz??


----------



## supasini (13. Oktober 2008)

ich hab fachseminar. kann frühestens 1930, aber auch das nicht sicher...
das (Herren-)Team ist komplett!


----------



## sinux (13. Oktober 2008)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> wie sieht es diesen donnerstag mit nem nightride aus?



Wär gerne dabei - bin aber zum letzten (!!!) Mal in Mannheim. Generell sollten wir uns aber auch einen anderen Tag überlegen, da ich donnerstags eigentlich nie kann - ihr wisst Nähkurs.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (13. Oktober 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> sooo:
> 1. Teambeschreibung ließ sich doch editieren
> 2. gestern fein virtuell gepunktet, mit cepaea 4 h auf den Spuren des Römerkanal-WW gefahren, bis wir den Kanal voll hatten, dann Swistbach und Erft entlang nach Hause.
> 3. Andrea ist gestern auch gefahren => wie wäre es mit nem ccFreeriderinnen-Team?




Ich war gestern auch (fast) vier Stunden unterwegs - das Wetter ein Traum, nicht wirklich winterpokalmäßig.

Werd' Andrea mal anquatschen, die radelt ja und läuft mit Stöcken durch den Wald.


----------



## supasini (13. Oktober 2008)

Conzi: du musst noch deine Sig anpassen!


----------



## Conzi (13. Oktober 2008)

Hab!


----------



## sinux (13. Oktober 2008)

Conzi schrieb:


> Hab!



Der Link ist ja schon ganz gut - an der description musste aber nochmal arbeiten....


----------



## supasini (13. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub, der Conzi hat das letzjährige Motto zu sehr verinnerlicht (Demenz, fehlende Feinmotrik, Altersstarrsinn etc.)


----------



## sinux (13. Oktober 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> ich glaub, der Conzi hat das letzjährige Motto zu sehr verinnerlicht (Demenz, fehlende Feinmotrik, Altersstarrsinn etc.)



iss wohl der richtige zeitpunkt bald zu heiraten - wir haben das ja noch so gerade vorher geschafft


----------



## Conzi (15. Oktober 2008)

Soo, nun habe ich auch die Beschreibung richtig hingekriegt. Bei meinem ersten Versuch war die Beschreibung richtig, aber der LInk falsch. Bei der Beseitigung dieses Mißstandes war dann plötzlich der Link richtig und die Beschreibung falsch. Aber jetzt passt's  Das mit dem BB-Code und/oder HMTL ist ja für mich als Softwareentwickler natürlich nicht ganz so einfach wie für Euch Leerer (grandioser Wortwitz!)

Beim *donnerstäglichen Nightride wäre ich*, so er denn stattfindet, *dabei*. Sollen wir versuchen, über den Winter einen _'festen Sporttag'_ zu etablieren? Zum Beispiel: Jeden Dienstag biken; wenn's regnet Badminton, laufen oder Schocken/Doppelkopf im MaatStüffje? Halt was, was man in den Kalender eintragen kann um andere Termine drumherum zu legen? 

Meinungen?


----------



## katerpoldi (15. Oktober 2008)

Conzi schrieb:


> Soo, nun habe ich auch die Beschreibung richtig hingekriegt. Bei meinem ersten Versuch war die Beschreibung richtig, aber der LInk falsch. Bei der Beseitigung dieses Mißstandes war dann plötzlich der Link richtig und die Beschreibung falsch. Aber jetzt passt's  Das mit dem BB-Code und/oder HMTL ist ja für mich als Softwareentwickler natürlich nicht ganz so einfach wie für Euch Leerer (grandioser Wortwitz!)
> 
> Beim *donnerstäglichen Nightride wäre ich*, so er denn stattfindet, *dabei*. Sollen wir versuchen, über den Winter einen _'festen Sporttag'_ zu etablieren? Zum Beispiel: Jeden Dienstag biken; wenn's regnet Badminton, laufen oder Schocken/Doppelkopf im MaatStüffje? Halt was, was man in den Kalender eintragen kann um andere Termine drumherum zu legen?
> 
> Meinungen?



können wir von mir aus machen, wird bei mir nur schwierig, weil ich dienstags und mittwochs schonmal andere termine habe, sinux und supasini donnerstags nähen oder unterrichten.

ich wäre morgen bei nem nightride dabei. herr supasini hatte ja angemerkt, dass er nicht vor 19.30 uhr (aber das müsste er meiner berechnung nach schaffen) könnte - sollen wir mal 19.30 uhr anpeilen??
ansonsten können wir auch gerne zu zweit fahren, dann auch etwas früher. ich müsste es nur bis heute abend wissen, um planen zu können.


----------



## Conzi (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab morgen um 17:30 einen _'Server rebooten'_-Termin - das sollte in maximal einer Stunde gehalten sein. Ich könnte also, wenn ich mich beeile, um 19:00h am Spielplatz sein. 19:30h wäre für mich auch ok. Macht Ihr mal 'ne Zeit aus, ich hänge mich dann dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (15. Oktober 2008)

nach heutigen erfolglosen dsl-einrichtungsversuchen in cepaeas büro fiel die radelrunde dann aus - muss für morgen noch arbeiten/korrigieren/vorbereiten... 
insofern sag ich jetzt mal: morgen 1930 versuch ich zu schaffen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7294

ach so: leichte Feuchtigkeit ist kein Hinderungsgrund, bei richtigem Regen bleib ich zu Hause, ist ja noch kein WP


----------



## katerpoldi (15. Oktober 2008)

supasini,du hast erftaue angegeben, meinst aber mitbauchaue, oder?


----------



## supasini (15. Oktober 2008)

Wieso? da steht doch Mitbachaue!


----------



## supasini (16. Oktober 2008)

wenn die Wettervorhersage für heute abend wahr wird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hab ich keine Lust - dann gehen wir lieber ein Bier trinken. (Können auch gerne mit dem Rad zum MAatstüffje anreisen )


----------



## Conzi (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ccFROGÖö!

In Anbetracht des Dauerregens hier in Bonn und der aktuellen Aussichten werde ich wohl auch einen Rückzieher machen. Die entgültige Entscheidung fälle ich um ~15:00h. Wollte nur schon mal meine 'Bedenken' kundtun....

Conzi


----------



## supasini (16. Oktober 2008)

Bierchen trinken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (16. Oktober 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Bierchen trinken?



ihr sportskanonen.
vorschlag: wenn es um 19 uhr regnet, gehen wir um 20 uhr für ne stunde bierchen trinken im maatdingsda. 
wenn es um 19 uhr nicht regnet, geht es um 19.30 uhr los.
was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Conzi (16. Oktober 2008)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> wenn es um 19 uhr nicht regnet, geht es um 19.30 uhr los.



Aber von unten werden wir doch auf jeden Fall naß?! 
Naja, ich kann mit Deinem Vorschlag leben! 
Also, Katerpoldi: Du legst um 19:00 fest, wie wir's machen!


----------



## supasini (16. Oktober 2008)

okee.
evtl. ist auch noch ein weiterer mitfahrer dabei (guckst du in meinen profilnachrichten)


----------



## katerpoldi (16. Oktober 2008)

guten abend meine herren, beim nächsten gong ist es 19 uhr. das wetter entwickelt sich wieder mal schön gegen die wettervorhersage: es regnet nicht und jüngste radarbilder zeigen auch keine nahende gewitterfront:
d.h. 19.30 uhr abfahrt am spielplatz, meine herren.


----------



## Conzi (16. Oktober 2008)

Mann, Mann, Mann! Leute, Leute, Leute!
Mit Euch muss man ja über kurz oder lang zum Sportler werden...


----------



## supasini (16. Oktober 2008)

schee wars!


----------



## Conzi (16. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt weiß ich endlich wieder, wie ein dreckiges Fahrrad im Dunkeln aussieht


----------



## katerpoldi (17. Oktober 2008)

Conzi schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich endlich wieder, wie ein dreckiges Fahrrad im Dunkeln aussieht








wie im hellen halt

it looks like winterpokal-time


----------



## sinux (20. Oktober 2008)

Wer sammelt mit mir denn heute die letzten Herbstsonnenstrahlen ein?
Start 14:00h ab Boenerstraße
Radtyp ????
Länge der Tour ????


----------



## supasini (20. Oktober 2008)

bin vermutlich badei, meld mich bei dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (20. Oktober 2008)

super schönes Türchen mit aufgemotztem LV  
Fahrbericht im LV-Gabelfred. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5229035&postcount=355


----------



## katerpoldi (21. Oktober 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> super schönes Türchen mit aufgemotztem LV
> Fahrbericht im LV-Gabelfred. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5229035&postcount=355



das ist aber nett vom weihnachtsmann, dass er nicht bis weihnachten mit dem gäbelchen warten wollte

sinux und ich haben gerade einen netten, kleinen, schön verschlammten nachtritt hinter uns - ich hoffe, ab dem 4.11. seit ihr dann auch dabei, meine herren.


----------



## sinux (21. Oktober 2008)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> das ist aber nett vom weihnachtsmann, dass er nicht bis weihnachten mit dem gäbelchen warten wollte
> 
> sinux und ich haben gerade einen netten, kleinen, schön verschlammten nachtritt hinter uns - ich hoffe, ab dem 4.11. seit ihr dann auch dabei, meine herren.



hat der kater auch seine zähnchen lecker geputzt...
ich konnte das dezente knirschen mit ayran, reissdorf, rotwein schließlcih loswerden. ich glaub das nächste mal gibt's doch diese hasslichen schutzbleche (sieht man ja zu glück im dunkeln nicht


----------



## supasini (21. Oktober 2008)

gute Nacht, die Herren.
Konnte leider nicht, hab mein Canyon mit vielen vielen Teilen verkauft, sinux: ich brauch Lenker-Vorbau zurück, ist verkauft!
ich bestell morgen diversen Kram zum Neuaufbau des Canyon für den neuen Besitzer, soll ich Andrea direkt Lenker/Vorbau mitbestellen?


----------



## katerpoldi (23. Oktober 2008)

hi jörg,
hab  mir eben die neuen teile ans ht geschraubt.
als lenker-vorbau-kombi kann ich die ritchey wcs sehr empfehlen, und zwar in wetblack
sieht hammergenial aus (ok, wird wahrscheinlich irgendwann mal zerkratzen) und ist ein echtes p-l-knallerteil.
l-v-kombi wog 270 gr., meine alte ritchey satte 540

wenn du grad dabei bist, die stütze gibt es auch in wetblack - für die gilt das gleiche: coole optik, gutes p-l-verhältnis. 
dank an den leichtbau-kellermeista für die tipps

ich hoffe, der rest der truppe war wie sinux und meine wenigkeit heute das schöne wetter auf dem rädchen genießen - langsam wird es ärgerlich, dass der wp noch nicht begonnen hat
der kater


----------



## supasini (23. Oktober 2008)

Photos!!!


----------



## sinux (23. Oktober 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> gute Nacht, die Herren.
> Konnte leider nicht, hab mein Canyon mit vielen vielen Teilen verkauft, sinux: ich brauch Lenker-Vorbau zurück, ist verkauft!
> ich bestell morgen diversen Kram zum Neuaufbau des Canyon für den neuen Besitzer, soll ich Andrea direkt Lenker/Vorbau mitbestellen?




Fahr morgen zu H&S...
Ihr glaub es nicht - mein Hinterrad ist fertig
Ich habe heute nach einem Monat Warten angerufen - "Ja, Herr Sina, Entschuldigung, dass wir noch nicht angerufen haben, ich war erkältet und konnte nicht sprechen, das LR ist seit Montag hier...."
Jetzt sammel ich das morgen ein und hol noch die Parts für Andreas Rad...
--> Wet black 

Radeln heut war schöööön - nur war'n mal wieder die Jägerleut auf Treibjagd, was die Tour dann etwas einschränkte,

Schlaft gut


----------



## katerpoldi (23. Oktober 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Photos!!!



kann ich leider erst morgen mit dienen, mit blitz reflektiert dieses wet black so


----------



## katerpoldi (24. Oktober 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Photos!!!



voilá


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (24. Oktober 2008)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> voilá



Und ich hab gerade ein bißchen wcs in wet white für andrea geholt - den preis darf ich euch nur per pm mitteilen


----------



## supasini (24. Oktober 2008)

hatte da vielleicht irgendjemand im Laden ein schlechtes Gewissen?! 
ich will morgen was drehen, gerne länger, startzeitlich recht flexible...


----------



## sinux (24. Oktober 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> hatte da vielleicht irgendjemand im Laden ein schlechtes Gewissen?!
> .



.... der liebe M. an der Partskasse kriegt glaub ich wenig aus dem werkstattbereich mit.
BTW:
Ich hab ein komplett neues HR bekommen - Cube hat die jetzt ja rumliegen


----------



## katerpoldi (24. Oktober 2008)

sinux schrieb:


> Und ich hab gerade ein bißchen wcs in wet white für andrea geholt - den preis darf ich euch nur per pm mitteilen



wet white - da musst du uns aber auch mit fotos versorgen


----------



## supasini (26. Oktober 2008)

der Dienstag steht wieder vor der Tür: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7364
hinterher Kirmes?


----------



## katerpoldi (26. Oktober 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> der Dienstag steht wieder vor der Tür: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7364
> hinterher Kirmes?



diese woche geht es bei mir leider nicht.
ich könnte donnerstag ab 15 uhr, startpunkt katzensteine oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (26. Oktober 2008)

isch nisch - FS


----------



## sinux (27. Oktober 2008)

Nach Befragung des allwissenden supasinis, habe ich nun wieder bremsleistung am stereo. 
öl iss halt sch...... auf den belägen - ausbrennen schafft abhilfe.

Danke großa bruda....


----------



## supasini (27. Oktober 2008)

und was ist mi'm Kirmesride?
späterer Start wäre auch möglich...

ich hab übrigens für mein Winterprojekt so gut wie alle Teile zusammen, allein es fehlt der Rahmen... 
hoffe, dass der HaPe bald mal was erfreuliches über die Lieferbarkeit rausbekommt...

@Kater: wie sieht's mit Mittwoch aus: fahren wir mit dem Rad ins Ahrtal? War eben in der Schule, ca. 10 Uhr in Altenahr müsste reichen, könnten wir in Eu kurz nach 8 losfahren...


----------



## katerpoldi (27. Oktober 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> und was ist mi'm Kirmesride?
> späterer Start wäre auch möglich...
> 
> ich hab übrigens für mein Winterprojekt so gut wie alle Teile zusammen, allein es fehlt der Rahmen...
> ...



geht leider nicht: vorher Termin, nachher Termin. Wir treffen uns aber in Ahrweiler!!! Meine ich zumindest.


----------



## sinux (27. Oktober 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> und was ist mi'm Kirmesride?
> späterer Start wäre auch möglich...
> 
> [...]
> ...



Für's Ponyreiten auf der Kirmes habe ich mich gemeldet.

fahren an die ahr??? müsst ihr da fließig sein oder spaßtour?


----------



## Conzi (27. Oktober 2008)

Tach zusammen,

hab mich für den Kirmesride auch eingetragen. Ich versuche seit einigen Tagen den 64bit Treiber für meine SIS-Onboard-Graka auf meinem NB unter Ubuntu 8.10RC zum Laufen zu bringen. Ich kann daher ein wenig 'draußen' (und ein paar Bierchen) gut vertragen ;-)

Conzi


----------



## supasini (27. Oktober 2008)

sinux schrieb:


> fahren an die ahr??? müsst ihr da fließig sein oder spaßtour?



Fleißig natürlich - auf dem Stunden-/Vertretungs- und Wochenplan steht "Fortbildung Kommunikation" oder so. Bei Interesse kann ich die genaue Formulierung nachreichen...



Conzi schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> hab mich für den Kirmesride auch eingetragen. Ich versuche seit einigen Tagen den 64bit Treiber für meine SIS-Onboard-Graka auf meinem NB unter Ubuntu 8.10RC zum Laufen zu bringen. Ich kann daher ein wenig 'draußen' (und ein paar Bierchen) gut vertragen ;-)
> 
> Conzi



Das hört sich nach vieeeelen Bierchen an!


----------



## Conzi (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss für heute Abend leider wieder absagen. Terminprobleme...
Wg. Samstag schau ich mal. Was mich ein wenig stört war das "viele Höhenmeter auf möglichst wenige Kilometer!" - naja, vielleicht fahre ich als Kameramann mit. Mal sehen....

Gruß
Conzi


----------



## supasini (28. Oktober 2008)

Conzi, du kennst einen guten Teil der Tour und der hat dir sehr gut gefallen.
jetzt leg von eurem damaligen Ausstieg nochmal 3 Auf- und Abstiege drauf und du hast die komplette Tour.


----------



## Conzi (28. Oktober 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> ...Conzi, du kennst einen guten Teil der Tour...



Das ist ja das, was mir Angst macht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (30. Oktober 2008)

wie sieht es eigentlich mit unserem ersten wp-nightride am kommenden dienstag aus?
wer ist dabei??


----------



## supasini (30. Oktober 2008)

ich bin zur Zeit ziemlich mit der Orga der Clubausfahrt beschäftigt, weitere Planungen bei/mit mir erst frühestens Samstag abend.
Aber WP muss Montag eröffnet werden!


----------



## supasini (3. November 2008)

*Jetz geht's lo-hos!*

hab gerade meine ersten Punkte eingetragen
morgen N8ritt? stell es nachher ins forum (wenn es sonst keiner macht), muss jetzt erstmal was arbeiten fahren... (mi'm Auto )


----------



## supasini (3. November 2008)

so, Anmeldung zum N8Ritt ist hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7413 möglich.
ich erwarte selbstredend das komplette Team!


----------



## katerpoldi (3. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> so, Anmeldung zum N8Ritt ist hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7413 möglich.
> ich erwarte selbstredend das komplette Team!



damit du hier nicht immer nur dir selbst antwortest: ich bin dabei


----------



## sinux (3. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> so, Anmeldung zum N8Ritt ist hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7413 möglich.
> ich erwarte selbstredend das komplette Team!



Würd mich ja gerne "offiziell" anmelden - der Link iss aber kaputt.

Bin aber wenn's nicht zu früh ist (ab 18:30h dabei)... Müssen danach ja eigentlich noch den WP offiziell begießen oder ???

lg
Jörg


----------



## supasini (3. November 2008)

so, Link is wieder danz - und Startzeit auf 18.30 verschoben.
der Fehler war, dass ich nicht auf's Datum geachtet habe...


----------



## sinux (3. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> so, Link is wieder danz - und Startzeit auf 18.30 verschoben.
> der Fehler war, dass ich nicht auf's Datum geachtet habe...



yupp - und schon bin ich dabei...
Die Harten oder die Schaukeln ?


----------



## supasini (4. November 2008)

wenn alles glatt läuft, dann nehm ich morgen die harte schaukel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (4. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich  muss mich leider wieder abmelden - ich habe seit gestern morgen ein dickes Knie und meine Hoffnung, daß das bis heute abend wieder 'gut' ist, hat sich leider nicht erfüllt. Daher lasse ich die Vernunft walten...

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das eine "Ahrtal"-Spätfolge oder eine Renovierungsüberbelastung ist.  Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden...

Euch viel Spass!
Conzi


----------



## supasini (4. November 2008)

Renovierung!
mehr Radfahren, weniger Schuften!


----------



## katerpoldi (5. November 2008)

gute besserung, conzi.
du hast nicht nur einen normalen nightride verpasst, sondern das einreiten eines ccfreeride-winter-hts 
martin stellt sicher mal bilder, damit du auch mal einen blick auf seine neue noble schlammschlampe werfen kannst.


----------



## Conzi (5. November 2008)

Wo kam denn so 'hopp/schnapp' der Rahmen her?
Am Samstag klang's noch so, als könne HaPe nicht liefern???


----------



## supasini (5. November 2008)

ich wollte am Montag mal hören, wie die Aktien stehen bzw. sagen, dass ich mir den Rahmen woanders besorge - da meint er nur trocken: hier, den





kannste haben...
und das Teil fährt echt gut, bin sehr positiv überrascht!
ist allerdings sackschwer: 2720 g


----------



## supasini (6. November 2008)

Wer hat Lust, heute mit zum Training zu fahren? wollte ca. 17.30 in EU nach Obergartzem starten, Training ist von 18-20 Uhr.
Anfahrt selbstredend mit dem Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (6. November 2008)

So, wenn jetzt der Conzi seine Einheiten nachträgt sind wir bestimmt in den TOP10! 
is ja ne geile WP-Startwoche... supaWetta und relativ wenig Arbeit. Wird leider nächste Woche anders 
was ist mit Samstag? da soll der letzte Tag mit gutem Wetter sein - alternativ ginge evtl. auch der Freitag nachmittag...


----------



## katerpoldi (6. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> So, wenn jetzt der Conzi seine Einheiten nachträgt sind wir bestimmt in den TOP10!
> is ja ne geile WP-Startwoche... supaWetta und relativ wenig Arbeit. Wird leider nächste Woche anders
> was ist mit Samstag? da soll der letzte Tag mit gutem Wetter sein - alternativ ginge evtl. auch der Freitag nachmittag...



freitag geht nix (de pänz), samstag in der mittagszeit, so 13-15/16 uhr wäre optimal - ich wollte allerdings evtl. ein RR-ründchen drehen 
wenn die mtb-fraktion ne runde dreht, bin ich dabei. 
am nächsten dienstag bin ich leider nicht dabei, da kann der conzi ja dann alles geben.


----------



## Conzi (6. November 2008)

Jajajajajaja, macht ruhig Witze über den kranken Kollegen. 

Ich will mich ja nicht schon am Anfang der WP-Saison kaputt fahren. Das Knie ist nicht mehr dick - nur noch warm und leicht gerötet. Morgen oder spätestens Samstag bin ich wieder dabei. Samstag wäre bei mir eine Tour 'je früher desto besser' angesagt - ich muss abends zu Knorkator nach Andernach - Pogo, Schweiß und Bier wartet auf mich. Gibt (wie letztes Jahr) auch Punkte 

BTW: Ich habe heute Abend den *RSV-Clubtour-Film* zu Ende geschnitten und rendere gerade die _Version 0.9_. 15 Minuten MTB-Film mit bekannten Gesicherten. Schön, schön, schön. 

Kriegen aber nur Leute zu sehen, die nett zu Ihren Team-Kollegen sind.... 

Schöne Grüße
Conzi


----------



## supasini (6. November 2008)

ooooh Conzi, du bist doch mein allerliebster und bester Freund und Namensvetter


----------



## supasini (8. November 2008)

heute: 12.30 Start in EU, Fahrt zur Tomburg, von dort zum Naturfreundehaus Berg, Location checken für LV&friends, siehe Sig!

Dienstag, 11.11.08: M8insRitt
Dienstag, 18.11.08: wöchentlicher N8Ritt


----------



## supasini (8. November 2008)

Hi Conzi: hätzlich willkommen im WP! (und dann direkt so dick eingestiegen...)
bringst du am Montag ein Widio mit?


----------



## sinux (9. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> heute: 12.30 Start in EU, Fahrt zur Tomburg, von dort zum Naturfreundehaus Berg, Location checken für LV&friends, siehe Sig!
> 
> Dienstag, 11.11.08: M8insRitt
> Dienstag, 18.11.08: wöchentlicher N8Ritt



Bei der Startzeit zu den Ritten tu ich mich ja 'a bisserl' schwer - könnten wir da nicht 18:30 oder 19:00 starten und dann ab Mitbachaue?
bin halt "normal" arbeitender Mensch 

lg
Jörg


----------



## supasini (9. November 2008)

kann ich ändern. (edit: habsch geändat!)
Startpunkt Mitbachaue find ich insofern für immer etwas doof, weil wir dann fast automatisch zuerst den Billiger Berg erklimmen, find ich langweilig und einschränkend.
mach ich aber für diese beiden Termine.
Jemand Lust auf nachher ein Ründchen Wald umgraben? - muss jetzt noch ein bisschen arbeiten, aber so von 3-5?


----------



## Conzi (9. November 2008)

Howdie!

Am *Dienstag* werde ich mich als M8in natürlich dranhängen. Wie immer nur dann, wenn nix dazwischen kommt. Im Moment sieht's aber gut aus.
*Heute Nachmittag* weiß ich noch nicht - zur Zeit bin ich ein wenig kopfschmerzig. Mal sehen. Ich melde mich noch, wenn ich mitkomme.
DVD: Hmmm, was ist denn am *Montag*? Vielleicht bringe ich Dir nachher mal flux eine vorbei 

Conzi


----------



## supasini (9. November 2008)

Mo: Döppekooche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (9. November 2008)

Stimmt - jetzt weiß ich's wieder ;-)


----------



## Conzi (9. November 2008)

Hallo Sini,

ich fahre *nicht* mit - ich radel nochher mal bei meinen Eltern vorbei und komme dann auf dem Rückweg bei Dir vorbei und bringe Dir eine DVD. Wird irgendwann zwischen 17:00 und 18:00 Uhr sein. Wenn Du nicht da bist, dann werfe ich sie ein. 

Schöne Grüße
Conzi


----------



## supasini (9. November 2008)

ich bin auch nicht mitgreadelt, lieber mit cepaea einen schönen "Spaziergang" gemacht (wenn sie das Tempo vorgibt ist das für mich fast Joggen). Genialen Sonnenuntergang über der Eifel gesehen (von den Lommersumer Windrädern aus) wor dat schön! (nur viel zu wenig Punkte )


----------



## Conzi (10. November 2008)

Ja, der Sonnenuntergang war echt schön!


----------



## supasini (10. November 2008)

Jungens, wat es? fährt morgen keiner mit?!


----------



## katerpoldi (10. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Jungens, wat es? fährt morgen keiner mit?!



ja oder besser: nö - wie letzte woche gesagt.
nächste woche bin ich wieder mit dabei.


----------



## sinux (11. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Jungens, wat es? fährt morgen keiner mit?!



ok ok - jetzt offiziell eingecheckt....


----------



## Conzi (11. November 2008)

Mich ärgert's zwar, aber mir ist mal wieder _'das Buisiness'_ - heute in Form einer Tierärztin - dazwischen gekommen 
Von mir daher leider auch: heute nein...


----------



## supasini (11. November 2008)

Schade!
aber trotzdem hätzlichen Jlöckwonsch zum Namensfest!

Ich will am Samstag ne lange und schöne Tour machen - jemand zeit und lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (12. November 2008)

Danke! Dir natürlich auch!

Hab mit selber eine PowerLED Black Pro geschenkt ;-) 
Meine Tests im Garten veranlassten die Nachbarn, die Rollos runter zu lassen... 

Samstag: Grundsätzlich bin ich dafür zu haben. Nach aktueller Planung habe ich "ab Mittag" frei. Hast Du Streckenmäßig schon irgendwas ins Auge gefasst?


----------



## katerpoldi (12. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Schade!
> aber trotzdem hätzlichen Jlöckwonsch zum Namensfest!
> 
> Ich will am Samstag ne lange und schöne Tour machen - jemand zeit und lust?



wenn ihr mittags (12/13uhr) startet, würde ich einen teil eurer tour mitfahren, dann aber früher zurückkehren, so dass ich 15.30 uhr zurück wäre.


----------



## supasini (13. November 2008)

Do: Techik-Training 18-20 Uhr Obergartzem
Fr: technische Tour mit littlesini
Sa: ok, dann halt was später, wollte eigentlich am liebsten um 10 los und hatte auch was spezielles vor  - kann mich aber auch auf nen Start um 12 einlassen, dann aber am ehesten ab EU.
später wäre mir dann zu kurz, keine Lust, schon wieder unter Lampen nach Hause zu kommen...

edit: 12 uhr ab südstadt - wir holen dann den eddy  in weiler a.b. ab. wird also ne echte teamausfahrt


----------



## Conzi (14. November 2008)

Wenn ich's bis dahin "arbeitstechnisch" schaffe und das Wetter passt, dann bin ich dabei. Wo ist denn Südstadt konkret? Spielplatz? Krankenhaus? Stadtwald? Oder wo ganz anders? Auf jeden Fall gilt: Wenn ich bis um 11:55 am Treffpunkt (den noch jemand festlegen muss) angekommen bin, dann fahre ich mit. Wenn nicht dann nicht.


----------



## supasini (14. November 2008)

Hi Conzi,
es sollte nicht um 10/15 min gehen - wir können auch zusammen starten und den Kater einsammeln gehen, dann weiter zum Trialeddy und so...
fänd's sehr schön, wenn du morgen mitfahren würdest!


----------



## katerpoldi (14. November 2008)

wie sieht es nun konkret morgen aus?
ich hätte gerne schon nen relativ präzisen zeitpunkt, wann ihr hier vorbeikommt: 12.15 ??
wie sieht es bei sinux aus?? bist du bis dahin von deiner wanderung durch die lokalitäten der kölner südstadt zurück??
der kater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (14. November 2008)

ich: flexibel.
=> Conzi sagt an.


----------



## katerpoldi (17. November 2008)

sorry,
morgen kann ich doch nicht am NR teilnehmen, eine MD-grippe hatte mich den rest des WEs fest im griff und ich leide noch etwas unter den folgen.
bis die tage
der kater


----------



## sinux (17. November 2008)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> sorry,
> morgen kann ich doch nicht am NR teilnehmen, eine MD-grippe hatte mich den rest des WEs fest im griff und ich leide noch etwas unter den folgen.
> bis die tage
> der kater




Dem Kater "Gute Besserung"
Ich bin morgen auch nicht dabei - Luzie hat Geburtstag....


----------



## supasini (17. November 2008)

ja wie - und ihr glaubt, ich fahre alleine durch den dunkeln, dunklen Wald?
(kennt noch jemand den alten Belgier-Witz, wo der Belgier mit dem kleinen Mädchen an der Hand durch den dunklen Wald geht und das Mädchen sagt: "Du, Onkel, ich hab soooo Angst hier im dunkeln, dunklen Wald!" "Halt die Klappe! Was meinst du, was ich für ne Scheiß-Angst hab, ich muss ja nachher noch alleine zurück!")


----------



## supasini (18. November 2008)

So, hab den N8Ritt-Termin verschoben: Abmeldungen und eigene leichte Unpässlichkeit.
Nächste Woche - neues Glück (wobei ich noch nicht sicher weiß, ob ich das schaffe, evtl. erst um 19 Uhr... werde ich dann ggf. noch ändern!)


----------



## supasini (22. November 2008)

so, nach längerer beruflich induzierter Bike-Abstinenz will ich mal wieder langsam mit dem Aufbautraining beginnen. Wer vom Team (oder sonst aus EU etc.) hat morgen wann Zeit und Lust zum Radeln und BLABLA?


----------



## katerpoldi (22. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> so, nach längerer beruflich induzierter Bike-Abstinenz will ich mal wieder langsam mit dem Aufbautraining beginnen. Wer vom Team (oder sonst aus EU etc.) hat morgen wann Zeit und Lust zum Radeln und BLABLA?



ich fahre wahrscheinlich von ca. 12.15 bis 14.15.
der kater


----------



## supasini (22. November 2008)

12:15 ist für mich okee.


----------



## katerpoldi (22. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> 12:15 ist für mich okee.



kommst du dann um 12.15 uhr vorbei?


----------



## supasini (23. November 2008)

jep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (23. November 2008)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe mir gerade bei den zuständigen Stellen die Genehmigung geholt - ich fahre auch mit. Bin um 12:15 am Spielplatz!?

el Conzi 
(der genau in diesem Moment liebevoll einen köstlich duftenden Kaffee serviert bekommt)


----------



## supasini (23. November 2008)

hättest du mal mehr als nur den Kaffee mit nen Schokocrossie dazu genommen, wäre dir der letzte Berg auch leichter gefallen.
ich habe eben den Wert unseres Grund und Bodens durch vermehrung des zweiten gesteigert, ich bin sicher mit 1 kg mehr nach Hause gekommen als ich losgefahren war!
war ne schöne Tour mit netten Unterhaltungen.
und ich sach nur: EU-LV 301


----------



## supasini (25. November 2008)

Hi Jungens,
ich muss den heutigen N8Ritt leider absagen: hab mir den Nacken verknackst und kann im Mom nicht Radfahren.


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Hi Jungens,
> ich muss den heutigen N8Ritt leider absagen: hab mir den Nacken verknackst und kann im Mom nicht Radfahren.



Du sollst doch den LV-Rahmen nicht unter das Kopfkissen legen, mensch!

Dann mal gut Besserung


----------



## sinux (25. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Hi Jungens,
> ich muss den heutigen N8Ritt leider absagen: hab mir den Nacken verknackst und kann im Mom nicht Radfahren.



Fährt den sonst jemand von den Ööskerechener Jonge?
sonst muss ich ja laufen gehen

der sinux


----------



## Conzi (25. November 2008)

Hmmm, weiß noch nicht. Ich habe um 17:30 noch 'nen Termin. Wenn das reibungslos verläuft, dann evtl. ab 19:00 Uhr für ein {St,R}ündchen. Die Entscheidung fällt aber erst gegen 18:30.


----------



## sinux (25. November 2008)

Conzi schrieb:


> Hmmm, weiß noch nicht. Ich habe um 17:30 noch 'nen Termin. Wenn das reibungslos verläuft, dann evtl. ab 19:00 Uhr für ein {St,R}ündchen. Die Entscheidung fällt aber erst gegen 18:30.



kannste mich anrufen EU-sechsachtzweineun wenn du was weißt...
vielleicht drehn wir ja dann ein stünchen ein ründchen


----------



## katerpoldi (25. November 2008)

sinux schrieb:


> kannste mich anrufen EU-sechsachtzweineun wenn du was weißt...
> vielleicht drehn wir ja dann ein stünchen ein ründchen



und jungens  - wie war es im wald?
@supasini: fährst du freitag nach der schule zum seminar - dann könnten wir mit dem RR fahren.


----------



## supasini (25. November 2008)

eeh - was soll ichfreitag nachmittag im seminar? hab ich was verpasst?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (26. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> eeh - was soll ichfreitag nachmittag im seminar? hab ich was verpasst?!



dann habe ich den alten seminar-plan im kopf - da stand ein seminar von dir eingetragen, in der LZ-Gruppe bist du ja nicht, mail mir aber bitte nochmal dein paper zum thema.


----------



## Conzi (26. November 2008)

Ich war leider nicht im Wald. 
War erst spät zu Hause...


----------



## supasini (28. November 2008)

Hallo Männers, irgendwelche WE-Aktivitäten geplant?


----------



## supasini (29. November 2008)

werde nachher (ca. 14.45) zu nem kleinen Ründchen starten (2-2,5 h) - kommt wer mit?


----------



## supasini (1. Dezember 2008)

Kinder - was ist mit unserem N8Ritt morgen? die Eintragungen sind etwas dünn bisher...


----------



## katerpoldi (1. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Kinder - was ist mit unserem N8Ritt morgen? die Eintragungen sind etwas dünn bisher...



ich wäre dabei, aber erst ab 19 uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (1. Dezember 2008)

ist doch um 19 uhr


----------



## katerpoldi (1. Dezember 2008)

angemeldet
was ist denn mit unserer it-fraktion??


----------



## sinux (2. Dezember 2008)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> angemeldet
> was ist denn mit unserer it-fraktion??



IT Fraktion meldet sich in halber Truppenstärke anwesend.


----------



## supasini (2. Dezember 2008)

ja cool - sollen wir denn versuchen, dein WP-Punktekonto heute zu verdoppeln?


----------



## sinux (2. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> ja cool - sollen wir denn versuchen, dein WP-Punktekonto heute zu verdoppeln?



Arbeite halt Vollzeit


----------



## supasini (2. Dezember 2008)

schönes Türchen heute abend, aber das mit dem "angefrorenen" Boden war wohl mehr ein rommer Wunsch, wenn ich mir mein Radel so anschaue.
Werd morgen mal ein Bild machen,sieht recht spektakulär aus - welche Farbe hatte es nochmal?


----------



## katerpoldi (3. Dezember 2008)

holla, die herren,
die xtr-schaltzüge flutschen wirklich wie sau .... wahnsinn, ein neuer schaltzug ist wie ein neues leben...


----------



## supasini (3. Dezember 2008)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> holla, die herren,
> die xtr-schalt*züge* flutschen wirklich wie sau .... wahnsinn, ein neuer schaltzug ist wie ein neues leben...



heimlich doch noch den vorderen gewechselt? 
geht die Gabel auch besser?


----------



## supasini (3. Dezember 2008)

wer aus dem Team will und kann am Sonntag bei Handlampes Ahrtalglühen mitfahren? Fahrgelegenheit ins Ahrtal ist vorhanden


----------



## ultra2 (3. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> wer aus dem Team will und kann am Sonntag bei Handlampes Ahrtalglühen mitfahren? Fahrgelegenheit ins Ahrtal ist vorhanden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (3. Dezember 2008)

sag mir wo - dann wird sie gekauft!


----------



## sinux (3. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> wer aus dem Team will und kann am Sonntag bei Handlampes Ahrtalglühen mitfahren? Fahrgelegenheit ins Ahrtal ist vorhanden



Nunja, die Hauptsache "ein schwarzes LV"


----------



## supasini (4. Dezember 2008)




----------



## grüner Frosch (4. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> sag mir wo - dann wird sie gekauft!



Laß Dir doch ein Tatoo machen - wird halt nur schwierig beim Komponentenwechsel!


----------



## on any sunday (4. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt habe ich das mit der Bettwäsche erst verstanden. Ein sehr, seeehr kranker Mann.


----------



## katerpoldi (4. Dezember 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich das mit der Bettwäsche erst verstanden. Ein sehr, seeehr kranker Mann.



vielleicht haben doktor sonntag und sein team eine paar genesungs-vorschläge


----------



## supasini (4. Dezember 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Laß Dir doch ein Tatoo machen - wird halt nur schwierig beim Komponentenwechsel!



irgendwann war in der Bike mal ein Foto von nem Tp, der sich ein Votec-Tatoo  hat machen lassen, es gab sogar Leute, die sich die Gabeltauchrohrtatoos der ersten Black-Serie von Manitou haben auf's Bein übertragen lassen (so ne Gabel hätte ich noch seeeehr günstig abzugeben )

Zum Glück hab ich Angst vor Schmerzen und finde Tatoos grundsätzlich eher hässlich...


----------



## supasini (8. Dezember 2008)

wer fährt morgen mit beim N8ritt?
hab ihn mal wieder eingetragen, wie immer: Startzeit ist noch verhandelbar!


----------



## katerpoldi (8. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> wer fährt morgen mit beim N8ritt?
> hab ihn mal wieder eingetragen, wie immer: Startzeit ist noch verhandelbar!



kann morgen leider nicht
 nur mittwochabend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (8. Dezember 2008)

mi = chor


----------



## sinux (8. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> wer fährt morgen mit beim N8ritt?
> hab ihn mal wieder eingetragen, wie immer: Startzeit ist noch verhandelbar!



hab mich eingetragen - start aber bitte erst um 19:00h


----------



## supasini (8. Dezember 2008)

Startzeit ist angepasst!


----------



## katerpoldi (12. Dezember 2008)

was ist mit NR am dienstag?? 
19 uhr??


----------



## sinux (13. Dezember 2008)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> was ist mit NR am dienstag??
> 19 uhr??


Bin Dienstag in Holland und komme erst spät (gegen 19:00h) zurück - da wird das Ganze ein bisschen stressig.


----------



## supasini (14. Dezember 2008)

ich weiß noch nicht - tendiere im Moment dazu, eher Di mit dem RR zur Schule zu fahren und mich dann auf dem Rückweg mal wieder ein bisschen zu "verfahren" - ist für mich zeitökologischer (und nicht so dunkel )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (15. Dezember 2008)

so Männers, 
diese Woche müssen wir wieder punkten - sind auf die zweite Seite abgerutscht 
haut rein!


----------



## Enrgy (15. Dezember 2008)

Aha, der Sklaventreiber wird wieder nervös....


----------



## supasini (15. Dezember 2008)

ich war so gespannt, wer von den üblichen Verdächtigen (die alle nicht zum Team gehören!) sich als erster muckt.
Enrgy: du hast ne Luftgitarre gewonnen, kannst du dir bei mir abholen kommen!


----------



## Enrgy (15. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> du hast ne Luftgitarre gewonnen, kannst du dir bei mir abholen kommen!




cool, die passt dann zum rechten Luftholm meiner Gabel...

Aber tröste dich, bei uns fahren derzeit auch 40% des Teams nur 8% der Punkte ein...


----------



## supasini (20. Dezember 2008)

montag, 10.20 Start bei mir nach Nideggen. wer kommt mit? noch drei Plätze frei!


----------



## supasini (21. Dezember 2008)

Nideggen ist auf Dienstag verschoben, ansonsten wie gehabt, nähere Infos im Fred vom Onkel Sonntag


----------



## supasini (24. Dezember 2008)

Mo mit dem Kater 3h zur Tomburg, gestern mit Onkel Sonntag in Nideggen - die Ferien fangen doch schon mal gut an!
Wie sieht es in den nächsten Tagen aus? bei mir würde vermutlich der 2. Weihnachtstag am nachmittag was gehen, ich schätze, so ab 1430/1500?
@Kater: was macht das Vorderrad und die restlichen Blessuren: musstest du zum Arzt oder reichte ein liebevolles Streicheln der Gattin?


----------



## katerpoldi (24. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Mo mit dem Kater 3h zur Tomburg, gestern mit Onkel Sonntag in Nideggen - die Ferien fangen doch schon mal gut an!
> Wie sieht es in den nächsten Tagen aus? bei mir würde vermutlich der 2. Weihnachtstag am nachmittag was gehen, ich schätze, so ab 1430/1500?
> @Kater: was macht das Vorderrad und die restlichen Blessuren: musstest du zum Arzt oder reichte ein liebevolles Streicheln der Gattin?



VR ist bestellt, der Arzt hat mir wegen ner üblen Prellung ne Woche "Stubenarrest" gegeben - hoffentlich kann ich dann wieder ins Geschehen eingreifen.
Grüße  und schöne Weihnachtstage 
vom 
humpelnden Kater


----------



## supasini (30. Dezember 2008)

Die heutige Team-Tour in die Dutch Mountains wurde dann nur von der Liteville-Fraktion in Angriff genommen - ihr habt aber was verpasst: göttliche Bedingungen!

noch im Schatten: Eddy beim Umsetzen in ner gemeinen Kurve:







Steilpassage - jetzt in der Sonne






selbe Stelle, aber anderer Fahrer und von vorne






nee, wat ess dat schön he!






manche ausgesetzten Trails sind hier etwas löchrig...






Umsetzten - bei Versagen geht's direkt 70 m tiefer in die Rur 






verblockter Trail bergab






verblockter Trail bergauf (mit Sicherung)






Flow!






schön war's!


----------



## grüner Frosch (30. Dezember 2008)

Wie, keine Bunny Hopp Stelle gefunden?

Sonst: Schöne Gegend, schöne Bilder. Bin bisher nur zu Fuß dort unterwegs gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (30. Dezember 2008)

schöne bildchen, da kann man ja richtig neidisch werden.
kann leider immer noch nicht aufs bike


----------



## supasini (3. Januar 2009)

was ist mit Team-Aktivitäten heute, morgen,...?
ich würde heute nachmittag 2-3 std. fahren wollen, morgen vermutlich mit Phil, am -dienstag gibt's ne (längere) Explorer-Tour für LV&Friends, bei interesse bitte per MAil melden, Zeit und Ort stehen schon fest.


----------



## supasini (4. Januar 2009)

da hat ja dann doch noch mal ne Team-Tour funktioniert! immerhin 60% Anwesenheit (Kater, sinux und meiner einer). Einer fehlte wegen hartnäckiger Viren, der andere wegen weichem Bette.
Es war aber auch saukalt im Wald!  Trotzdem mit Unterstützung vom littlesini ne schöne Tour around the Steinbach... bald mehr, gerne auch bei höheren Temperaturen


----------



## supasini (5. Januar 2009)

Der Conzi hat am Sonntag dann noch alleine ne Runde gedreht - und sein Monatssoll schon erreicht http://www.xalps.de/in-den-beinen/
Jetzt fahr bloß nix mehr, sonst legst du die Latte für's nächste Jahr zu hoch!


----------



## supasini (6. Januar 2009)

oh verdammt - da hab ich Conzis Programmierkünste gnadenlos unterschätzt  
der kann ja tagesaktuelle Vergleiche anstellen! Also besteht doch noch Hoffnung auf Teamtouren im Januar - nächstes WE?


----------



## katerpoldi (6. Januar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> oh verdammt - da hab ich Conzis Programmierkünste gnadenlos unterschätzt
> der kann ja tagesaktuelle Vergleiche anstellen! Also besteht doch noch Hoffnung auf Teamtouren im Januar - nächstes WE?



vorschlag: samstag von 12 bis 15 uhr?


----------



## supasini (6. Januar 2009)

könnte klappen, muss ich familientechnisch noch klären.
heute war ich mit drei alten Männern im Schnee - spielen!






..............Eifel-Litti..................Handlampe.......................Trial-Eddy
--- alles veritable Ü40 ccFreerider ---

Der kälteste Tag des Jahres (der letzten Jahre) musste genutzt werden, -9°C kenn ich sonst nur vom Skifahren, dementsprechend bin ich mit Skihelm- und Brille gefahren: das ist klasse: schön warm!

Das Leuchtmittel hat's auch fotografiert, sieht wahrscheinlich ziemlich bekloppt aus


----------



## Enrgy (6. Januar 2009)

Wie fahrbar in Bezug auf Glätte sind denn die plattgetretenen breiten Wege? Ich habe momentan echt Bedenken, schon hier bei uns vor der HAustür ist die Straße quasi spiegelblank, wird ja nix gestreut. Eben als ich heimkam, hats da nen Biker schön langgelegt.
Tagsüber mag man wohl noch glatte Stellen (ausser Eis unterm Schnee) erkennen, aber nen Nightride habe ich mir heute mal verkniffen.


Ich überlege, Samastag bei euch aufzuschlagen, wenns genehm wäre. Bräuchte noch die genaue Startadresse per PM, falls nicht öffentlich ausgeschrieben wird.


----------



## supasini (6. Januar 2009)

Hi Enrgy,
wäre schön, wenn du dabei wärst!
Startort ist normalerweise bei mir (EU-Nord) oder beim Kater (EU-Süd), können wir noch verabreden, wie's für dich genehm ist.
Es ließ sich heute sehr gut fahren. Zwar langsam, aber (fast) sturzfrei. Ich glaube, dass innerörtliche Straßen gefährlicher sind als der Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (6. Januar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Es ließ sich heute sehr gut fahren. Zwar langsam, aber (fast) sturzfrei. Ich glaube, dass innerörtliche Straßen gefährlicher sind als der Wald.



Kann ich teilweise zustimmen. Die breiten Wege im Wald sind gut zu fahren, nur die Trails sind ziemlich zäh.


----------



## Handlampe (6. Januar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Das Leuchtmittel hat's auch fotografiert, sieht wahrscheinlich ziemlich bekloppt aus




JEP


----------



## Eifel-Litti (6. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> JEP



Herr Handlampe: Was issn mit die andere Bilders? Irgendwo zu besichtigen? Ich bin heute gerade so in Stimmung, da immer noch ganz hin und wech von der Explorer-Tour "4 Männer im Schnee".

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti 

(ich bin der, der ein bisschen hingefallen ist, aber dem Rad geht's gut <mir eigentlich ebenfalls>)


----------



## katerpoldi (6. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> JEP



wie hieß der nochmal aus biene maja - ah, genau, willi on trail


----------



## on any sunday (8. Januar 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich überlege, Samastag bei euch aufzuschlagen, wenns genehm wäre. Bräuchte noch die genaue Startadresse per PM, falls nicht öffentlich ausgeschrieben wird.



Ist jetzt am Samastag was in der weissen Hölle geplant? Wäre dann für eine Pfarrgemeinschaft.


----------



## supasini (8. Januar 2009)

ok, ich sach dann ma: 12 Uhr Start bei mir. Ich versuch dabei zu sein, wenn nicht könnt ihr ja hinterher nen Kaffe über die Eisfüße schütten kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (8. Januar 2009)

Hab ma'n Termin gemacht: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7730
Jetz aba anmelden, aal Männer!


----------



## Enrgy (8. Januar 2009)

is gebongt...


----------



## joscho (9. Januar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Hab ma'n Termin gemacht: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7730
> Jetz aba anmelden, aal Männer!



Ich bin zwar Ü40, aber kein ccFreerider. Kann ich dann nur zu Kaffee und Kuchen kommen


----------



## supasini (9. Januar 2009)

beides oder keins!


----------



## joscho (9. Januar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> beides oder keins!



Ja natürlich Beides. Ich esse den Kuchen doch nicht ohne Kaffee - diesen aber bitte als Milchkaffee


----------



## supasini (9. Januar 2009)

bei mir gibt's koffeinhaltige heißgetränke nur aus ner richtigen Maschine (faema e61-brühgruppe) - die milchmenge kannste dann selber wählen. Allerdings ist die TN an der Tour Vorausetzung (oder Zugehörigkeit zur Familie )


----------



## joscho (9. Januar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> bei mir gibt's koffeinhaltige heißgetränke nur aus ner richtigen Maschine (faema e61-brühgruppe) ...



Doch nicht dieses Maschinchen, dass drei mal so teuer wie mein Bike und halb so viel wert wie mein Auto ist  



> Allerdings ist die TN an der Tour Vorausetzung (oder Zugehörigkeit zur Familie )



Wenn jetzt noch die Bohne stimmt (wobei mir da ein Segafredo Espresso classico schon reicht), dann könnte ich über eine kurzweilige Adaption nachdenken - wer wen ist mir dabei eigentlich egal


----------



## supasini (9. Januar 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Doch nicht dieses Maschinchen, dass drei mal so teuer wie mein Bike und halb so viel wert wie mein Auto ist
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn jetzt noch die Bohne stimmt (wobei mir da ein Segafredo Espresso classico schon reicht), dann könnte ich über eine kurzweilige Adaption nachdenken - wer wen ist mir dabei eigentlich egal



so ne Maschine:






ist aber billiger als meine Bikes...
als Bohne find ich am leckersten Schreyögg Esresso exquisit:






sehr lecka, das Zeuch...

Aber Adoptionsplätz sind zur Zeit nicht zu vergeben, es sei denn, du bist wohlhabend


----------



## supasini (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo Restteam (Conzi, Trial-Eddy)!
der KAter und ich fahren heute um 12 mit Senioren aus dem letzjährigen Seniorenteam rund um EU - wo seit ihr? Anmelden und Mitfahren - ich hab für hinterher nen leckeren (hoffentlich) Quarkstreusel gebacken


----------



## supasini (10. Januar 2009)

Hier ein kurzer Bericht einer schönen Tour durch die verschneite Nordeifel.

*Betreutes Fahren für Senioren meets Ü40 ccFreireiter*

Am Start war fast das komplette Team "Betreutes Fahren für Senioren" aus 2008: Enrgy, Katerpoldi, supasini und natürlich der Teamcheffe OAS.
Wir sind auf bekannten Pfaden über den Biliger Berg, den Golfplatz Burg Zievel zur Bruder Klaus Kapelle gefahren







Von dort zum Stockert, 





einer muss immer lospreschen - aber das ist auch der einzige *U*40ccFreereiter auf der Tour gewesen...





...die anderen (=*Ü*40) lassen es lieber ruhiger angehen.

Abfahrt ins bitterkalte Eschweiler Tal, im Arloffer Wald fiel dann die Entscheidung, lieber über's offene Feld zu fahren und die Restsonne zu genießen, bei Iverseheim haben wie der Dorfjugend gezeigt, wie alte Männer einen Schlittenhang rocken 
Über Kalkar, Kreuzweingartener und Billiger Wald (dazwischen noch ein kleiner Stunt vom Chef) zurück ins Warme, wo das:









schon bereit stand.

Das Urteil des Stubenältesten sah so aus:






insgesamt ne schöne Veranstaltung, gerne dehmnähx mehr in diesem Thiata!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (10. Januar 2009)

Vom "Stubenältesten" *räusper* nochmal danke an die herrliche Tour mit überraschendem Sightseeing und anschließender Verpflegung. 
Genauso hatte ich mir den Tag vorgestellt - breite, aber weitestgehend gut zu fahrende Wege, keine übermäßg steilen Anstiege, weites, stilles Land, wenig Straßen, wenig Häuser, wenig Fußvolk (im Gegensatz zu unserer Gegend!), jede Frierattacke wird gleich wieder von der Sonne niedergekämpft und rechtzeitig vor Einbruch der Kälte beim Sonnenuntergang wieder zurück. Dass dann noch ein lekka Kuchen nach jahrelang verfeinertem Hausrezept und Kaffe vom "Barista" als Belohnung für die verbrannten Kalorien warteten, war das Tüpfelchen auf dem i....


----------



## Enrgy (10. Januar 2009)

Ach ja, an was mich die Innenansicht der Kapelle erinnert hat: der Telescope Tree im Yosemite Nationalpark bzw. in der Mariposa Groove:






Ein von innen ausgebrannter Mammutbaum, dessen "Dach" fehlt, der aber natürlich noch lebt. Google wirft da einige Bilder aus, ich selbst hab von diesem Exemplar nur 3 gemacht.


----------



## supasini (10. Januar 2009)

stimmt - die Ähnlichkeit ist verblüffend


----------



## katerpoldi (11. Januar 2009)

war ne sehr nette tour - die eifel ist ja im schnee noch schöner
und dann noch dieser knaller-trainingseffekt bei dem schnee


----------



## on any sunday (11. Januar 2009)

Nabend Mädels.

Die "Stubenfliege"  hat ja schon alles gesagt. War alles dabei, schöne Aussichten, fahrbarer Schnee, ausnahmsweise Kultur und leckeres Endvertilgungsmaterial. 

War heute im tief verschneiten Bergischen nochmal im Schnee spielen, bekannte Trails werden wieder interessant und sogar eine ungewollte Tiefschneeabfahrt war dabei. Könnte ich mich drangewöhnen. Eigentlich wollte ich heute aber ein wenig mit der Enduro Schnee fräsen gehen. Wäre aber bei dem erhöhten Ausflugsverkehr nicht so gut gekommen. 

Abschließen hätte ich aber noch eine Frage an den Lehrkörper. Macht zu viel menstruieren blind?


----------



## supasini (12. Januar 2009)

Ne, nur krumme Finger!


----------



## grüner Frosch (12. Januar 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ................Abschließen hätte ich aber noch eine Frage an den Lehrkörper. Macht zu viel menstruieren blind?





supasini schrieb:


> Ne, nur krumme Finger!



???????????????????


----------



## supasini (12. Januar 2009)

Inseida!
wärst du ma mitgefahren, hätteste jetzt auch was zu lachen


----------



## Enrgy (12. Januar 2009)

tröste dich, froschi, der joke ist an mir auch vorrüber gegangen, obwohl ich mitgefahren bin....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (12. Januar 2009)

okee, hab ich ein Erbarmen... eine wahre Geschichte:

12te Klasse, Englisch Grundkurs.
Der Lehrer (195 groß, ca. 130 kg schwer) sichtet unmotiviert die vor ihm liegenden Entschuldigungen - und rutscht vor Lachen unters Pult. Nach gefühlten 2 min festklemmen rappelt er sich mit Tränen in den Augen auf: "So, dass ist ja eigentlich gemein und sowas soll man ja nicht machen, aber ich muss euch einfach vorlesen, was hier steht: Entschuldigungsgrund: Masturbationsbeschwerden." - kurze PAuse, schallendes Gelächter, eine Mitschülerin wird puterrot.

Die Story illustriert optimal, dass man nur Fremdwörter verwenden sollte, die man auch sicher beherrscht...


----------



## grüner Frosch (13. Januar 2009)

Ahh, jetzt gehts Licht auf

Wäre ja gerne mitgefahren, aber wir hatten zeitgleich einen Termin. Demnächst bestimmt

Grüße.


----------



## supasini (21. Januar 2009)

So Männers, der Winterschlaf ist vorbei!
ich geh jetzt ein bisschen in den Wald, weil ich ja ab Freitag dienstlich unterwegs bin (Skifahren ).
Habe aber schonmal vorsorglich zwei N8Ritte eingetragen, Startzeit und Startort (irgendwo in EU) sind natürlich wie immer verhandelbar.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7774
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7775
Rege Teilnahme auch aus anderen Teams würde mich freuen!


----------



## supasini (1. Februar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> So Männers, der Winterschlaf ist vorbei!
> ich geh jetzt ein bisschen in den Wald, weil ich ja ab Freitag dienstlich unterwegs bin (Skifahren ).
> Habe aber schonmal vorsorglich zwei N8Ritte eingetragen, Startzeit und Startort (irgendwo in EU) sind natürlich wie immer verhandelbar.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7774
> ...



Bin zurück und hab die Termine gelöscht - werde erst in einigen Wochen wieder auf's Rad können. Bin auf der Skifahrt abgeschossen worden (am ersten Tag): Schulterluxation & -bruch.


----------



## sinux (1. Februar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Bin zurück und hab die Termine gelöscht - werde erst in einigen Wochen wieder auf's Rad können. Bin auf der Skifahrt abgeschossen worden (am ersten Tag): Schulterluxation & -bruch.



...unter "Heli-Skiing" hatte ich mir irgendwie was anderes vorgestellt

Gute Besserung...

Der kleine Bruda


----------



## supasini (1. Februar 2009)

auf den Heli-Flug hätte ich gut verzichten können (mal abgesehen davon, dass man für die Kohle für 15 min Flug ein edelst ausgestattetes LV bekommt...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (1. Februar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> auf den Heli-Flug hätte ich gut verzichten können (mal abgesehen davon, dass man für die Kohle für 15 min Flug ein edelst ausgestattetes LV bekommt...)



das glaub ich wohl.
Für 'ne Exklusivfahrt mit blauem Licht auf'm Dach von EU nach Mechernich mussten wir vor 7 Jahren auch schon knapp 1000,- hinlegen. 
Da fällt mir nur ein, dass nicht mal der Tod umsonst ist. Diese komischen schwarzen Taxen haben auch stark erhöhte Tarife.


----------



## on any sunday (1. Februar 2009)

Shit happens Martin; dann wünsch ich dir gutes Heulfleisch. Ich hoffe, du darfst bald wieder arbeiten.  Aber ehrlich gesagt wundern mich die vielen Unfälle nicht, da die meisten Schifohrer ja nur ein paar Wochen auf den beliebten Brettern stehen. 

Erinnert mich irgendwie an die ehemaligen HEW CycleClassic, ich mitten drin und umgeben von mindestens 10.000 Fahrtechnikverweigerern, auch Rennradfahrer genannt. Hatte im Leben selten solche Angst.


----------



## grüner Frosch (1. Februar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Bin zurück und hab die Termine gelöscht - werde erst in einigen Wochen wieder auf's Rad können. Bin auf der Skifahrt abgeschossen worden (am ersten Tag): Schulterluxation & -bruch.



Mensch Martin,

schöne SCHE***!!!! 

Was ist den genau los? Oberarmbruch und Schulterbruch oder Eckgelenk?

Und das am ersten Tag!!! 

Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall eine gute Genesung und das die LV-Frei Zeit möglichst kurz bleibt. 

Viele Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Enrgy (1. Februar 2009)

ach du kacke!! gute besserung, martin!!

...und sei froh, daß es kein polititker war, der dich umgesäbelt hat...




supasini schrieb:


> auf den Heli-Flug hätte ich gut verzichten können (mal abgesehen davon, dass man für die Kohle für 15 min Flug ein edelst ausgestattetes LV bekommt...)




Kann mir schon vorstellen, wie das abgelaufen ist:

Sani: "so, do kimmt da Heli, jezat samma glei im Krangahaus!"

Du: "zahlt zum Glück die Versicherung. Was kostn das?"

Sani: "Jo mei, do kemma scho fix fimfdausnd Eiro zamma"

Du: "Waaas? dafür krieg ich ja - moment - Nee, Freunde, lasst mich mal schön laufen, das wär ja noch schöner, ein neues Edel-LV in ner viertelstunde verpulvern´, nix da, is ja garnich soo schlimm, ich kann schon wieder stehen, wo sind meine Ski....

Sani: "nix do, sie bleim jezat schee drin im Akia, mir lossn di nimmer ausse, des glabst woi a, freinderl"....

Du: "rabäääh - mein schönes zweit-LV, da geht es hin...."

Sani: "jezat hota an koller, wos wuin der, a fahrrall, freili bursch...."


----------



## katerpoldi (1. Februar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Bin zurÃ¼ck und hab die Termine gelÃ¶scht - werde erst in einigen Wochen wieder auf's Rad kÃ¶nnen. Bin auf der Skifahrt abgeschossen worden (am ersten Tag): Schulterluxation & -bruch.



na dann, gute Besserung - dagegen ist so ein Hundchen zwischen den Speichen doch Kinderkram.
Damit ist der Winterpokal ja wohl gelaufen - Nr. 4+5 scheinen Ihre Bewegung auf 0 reduziert zu haben (abgesehen vom Tippen)  Vielleicht kannst du eine deiner gefÃ¼rchteten Durchhalte- und Motivationsposts absondern.

Diese Woche jagte Ã¼brigens ein GerÃ¼cht das andere Ã¼ber deinen Unfall:
a)	Armbruch
b)	Ausgerenkte Schulter und Abtransport mit Helicopter
c)	Bewusstlosigkeit und Abtransport mit Helicopter
d)	ZusammenstoÃ mit anderer Person (bzw. âumgefahrenâ worden von anderer Person) und Abtransport mit Helicopter

Ist also Ã¼berall was dran. 
a+b= AnnÃ¤herung an RealitÃ¤t wÃ¤re also die LÃ¶sung gewesen.
Also, mach et joot und kurier dich gut aus: zahlt dir eigentlich die Bezreg jetzt ein Taxi zu den Schulen??
LG
Kater


----------



## supasini (1. Februar 2009)

naja, war ein bisschen anders... (wobei ich deine variante vorgezogen hätte)

von schraeg hinten abgeschossen worden, 50 m geflogen und gerutscht, auf gesicht (brille zerfetzt, überall prellungen, auch vom helm) und dann arm gelandet, ganz großes aua.
warten, skibob, gondel, warten, ktw gaaanz ganz großes aua beim transport-versuch. der schüler, der mich begleitet kackt die sanis an, die mir nix gegen die schmerzen geben dürfen (danke, marius!). nach 5 km fahrt heli: morphium oder lsd oder so was, umpacken, flug, im kh versuch, das unter schmerzmitteln einzurenken, dabei bin ich vermutlich ohnmächtig geworden, unter narkose haben sie's dann hinbekommen. ich habe aber einige lücken...
oberarmbruch stand nur im ersten polizeibericht, es ist ne ausgekugelte schulter mit bruch im gelenkkopf, werde morgen dann mal hier in D zum doc gehen und das weitere vorgehen planen...

arbeiten: ich hab die ganze woche weitergearbeitet, alles übernommen, was ohne skifahren ging, ich werde mich eher nicht krankschreiben lassen... (wenn das geht)

übrigens: der heli kostet 5300! (ich bin aber 1. im DAV, 2. privatversichert und 3. war's ein dienstunfall - dürfte also irgendwo bezahlt werden...)


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. Februar 2009)

Gute Besserung! Dann sieh mal zu, das Du bist Ende Mai wieder voll funktionsfähig zusammengeschraubt bist.


----------



## grüner Frosch (1. Februar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> naja, war ein bisschen anders... (wobei ich deine variante vorgezogen hätte)
> 
> von schraeg hinten abgeschossen worden, 50 m geflogen und gerutscht, auf gesicht (brille zerfetzt, überall prellungen, auch vom helm) und dann arm gelandet, gaaanz großes aua.
> warten, skibob, gondel, warten, ktw gaaan ganz großes aua beim transport-versuch. der schüler, der mich begleitet kackt die sanis an, die mir nix gegen die schmerzen geben dürfen. nach 5 km fahrt heli, morphium oder lsd oder so was, flug, im kh versuch, das mit schmerzmitteln einzurenken, dabei bin ich vermutlich ohnmächtig geworden, unter narkose haben sie's dann hinbekommen. oberarmbruch stand nur im ersten polizeibericht, es ist ne ausgekugelte schulter mit bruch im gelenkkopf, werde morgen dann mal hier in D zum doc gehen und das weitere vorgehen planen...
> ...



Tschuldigung das ich über Energy´s Beitrag lachen muß, aber so hatte ich es mir auch vorgestellt

Sind eigendlich irgendwelche Bänder fliegen gegangen? Dann müßtes Du operiert werden!

Schraeg von hinten ist ja ganz übel! Da hat man quasi keine Chance, und das feige Schwein haut auch noch ab, es gibt echte A++++++++++!! Soll Ihn beim Schei++++ der Blitz treffen.
Was wäre wohl ohne Helm passiert? So langsam gibt es keinen Grund mehr, ohne zu fahren!

Schmerzfreies schlafen noch!

Boris


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Februar 2009)

auch von mir unbekannter weise die besten genesungswünsche ! als begeisterter wintersportler kann ich ein wenig mitfühlen, obwohls mich noch nie so deftig zerissen hat.
hoffentlich bist du zu deinem LV treffen wieder voll einsatzbereit !



grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Was wäre wohl ohne Helm passiert? So langsam gibt es keinen Grund mehr, ohne zu fahren!



... gab es jemals schonmal einen grund ohne zufahren ?



on any sunday schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich gesagt wundern mich die vielen Unfälle nicht, da die meisten Schifohrer ja nur ein paar Wochen auf den beliebten Brettern stehen.



.... wundert mich nicht, rechne mal um wieviele leute jeden tag die pisten runterfahren und wie viele "schwere" unfällle dabei passieren. eigentlich sind's prozentual gesehen dann noch wenige, wobei jeder einzelen unfall schon einer zu viel ist !


----------



## Handlampe (1. Februar 2009)

Soo ein Dreck...

Und das alles in der Vorbereitungszeit zum LV Treffen


Hoffentlich bist du schnell wieder auf dem Rad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (2. Februar 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> auch von mir unbekannter weise die besten genesungswünsche ! als begeisterter wintersportler kann ich ein wenig mitfühlen, ...


 
Wieso "unbekannterweise"? Du warst doch anscheinend Beteiligter:



supasini schrieb:


> naja, war ein bisschen anders... (wobei ich deine variante vorgezogen hätte)
> 
> von *schraeg* hinten abgeschossen worden, ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Februar 2009)

.... jou, wenn ich das gewesen wäre wär vermutlich etwas mehr kaputt gegeangen, bei ü90 gewicht ! ausserdem is man als schaltafelrutscher nich so schnell wie die kameraden mit ihren dachlatzen, es sei den die trödeln rum !


----------



## Eifel-Litti (2. Februar 2009)

Jo, das Liteville-Treffen, ist hier zwar ein bisschen oT, aber wenn Ihr schon darüber sprecht: Auch wenn es ein wenig wanken mag, erschüttert ist das Event damit keineswegs. Das Wichtigste bleibt, dass der Herr supasini wieder einsatzfähig wird. Bis dahin vergnügen wir uns mit organisatorischen Vorbereitungen und spätestens ab Wiedergenesung geht es an Festlegung der Trails und Touren.

Jedenfalls gute Besserung auch meinerseits: Eifel-Litti


----------



## supasini (2. Februar 2009)

Arzt sagt: 6 Wochen Sportverbot.


----------



## on any sunday (2. Februar 2009)

Dann ist ja alles Bestens, aus sportlichen Gesichtspunkten sind wir ja noch nie gefahren. Bis März ist ja doch nur Schmuddelwetter angesagt.


----------



## Henrie (2. Februar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> --, es ist ne ausgekugelte schulter mit bruch im gelenkkopf, werde morgen dann mal hier in D zum doc gehen und das weitere vorgehen planen...



Bestmögliche Besserung!


----------



## supasini (7. Februar 2009)

*Leever **Conzi:
Janz hätzlichen Jlöckwonsch zo dingem Jubelfest!*


----------



## mikkael (7. Februar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Arzt sagt: 6 Wochen Sportverbot.


 Gute Besserung, Martin!

[jetzt lese ich erst!]


----------



## katerpoldi (7. Februar 2009)

Lieber Conzi,
auch von mir alles Gute zum Jubelfest (spricht man in unserem Alter noch davon???)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

nach tage-/wochenlanger stressbedingter Rad-, Laptop- und Forum-Abstinenz kriege ich erst jetzt die grausigen News mit! Martin - alles gute von mir und Heike! Hoffentlich hast Du gutes Heilfleisch! Und - die 6 Wochen sind ja fast schon rum...

Danke für die Geburtstagsglückwünsche! Im Sommer gibt's mal ein paar Bierchen auf mich...

Conzi


----------



## supasini (8. März 2009)

bin gestern 30 min und heute 15 mit dem Rad durch die Stadt gefahren.
Was ich nicht verstehe: mir tut der Ar... weh!  
aber es geht aufwärts, bald bin ich wieder im Wald


----------



## katerpoldi (8. März 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> bin gestern 30 min und heute 15 mit dem Rad durch die Stadt gefahren.
> Was ich nicht verstehe: mir tut der Ar... weh!
> aber es geht aufwärts, bald bin ich wieder im Wald





im wald verpasst du zur zeit nix: matsch, matsch, pfützen, matsch...


----------



## supasini (8. März 2009)

du glaubst es nicht - aber das würd ich gerne mit eigenen Rädern sehen!


----------



## supasini (11. März 2009)

würd am Samstag gerne ne SloMo-Tour zur Rekonvaleszenz-Unterstützung oder so drehen. wer hat Lust mich zu begleiten?


----------



## katerpoldi (11. März 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> würd am Samstag gerne ne SloMo-Tour zur Rekonvaleszenz-Unterstützung oder so drehen. wer hat Lust mich zu begleiten?



samstagnachmittag ab ca. 13/14 uhr ginge sehr gut, ruhig ein paar stündchen, ich hab endlich mal wieder zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (12. März 2009)

Für mich bitte erst ab kurz nach 15:00h.
Muss noch zwei Kinderen zum Kindergeburtstag bringen und dann noch ne Klara Versorgung organisieren.
Alex, können Klara & Lina in der Zeit nicht was zusammenspielen?

Der sinux


----------



## katerpoldi (12. März 2009)

sinux schrieb:


> Für mich bitte erst ab kurz nach 15:00h.
> Muss noch zwei Kinderen zum Kindergeburtstag bringen und dann noch ne Klara Versorgung organisieren.
> Alex, können Klara & Lina in der Zeit nicht was zusammenspielen?
> 
> Der sinux



sie ist leider nicht da. 
lg
alex


----------



## supasini (13. März 2009)

so die Herren - morgen Start kurz vor drei bei sinux.
und so sehen nicht fahrbereite 7,6 kg aus:







zur Fertigstellung fehlen noch Bremsadapter, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Schalthebel (ist bestellt)


----------



## sinux (13. März 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> so die Herren - morgen Start kurz vor drei bei sinux.
> und so sehen nicht fahrbereite 7,6 kg aus:
> 
> 
> ...



Klaras Laufrad (nahezu gleiche Funktionalität) ist aber deutlich leichter...

Bis morgen Männer


----------



## katerpoldi (13. März 2009)

sinux schrieb:


> Klaras Laufrad (nahezu gleiche Funktionalität) ist aber deutlich leichter...
> 
> Bis morgen Männer



fährt klara morgen auch mit und versägt die carbon-pfeile?
ich bin um 15 uhr startklar. 
aber mit der eierschaukel


----------



## sinux (14. März 2009)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> fährt klara morgen auch mit und versägt die carbon-pfeile?
> ich bin um 15 uhr startklar.
> aber mit der eierschaukel



ok - eierschaukel.
kommt am besten gegen 14:50h, dann können wir Peter gemeinsam für 15:00h zur Henri-Dunant-Str. bringen.


----------



## supasini (14. März 2009)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> fährt klara morgen auch mit und versägt die carbon-*pfeile*?
> ich bin um 15 uhr startklar.
> aber mit der eierschaukel



Pfeile:






oder






Feile:






oder


----------



## supasini (18. März 2009)

heute nachmittag, ca. 15 Uhr Start bei mir: mittelschnelles Ründchen mit schwererem Gerät durch den Schlamm.
Sonntag fahre ich an der Tomburg mit => Mitfahrgelegenheit!


----------



## katerpoldi (19. März 2009)

und hier das Ergebnis eines teaminternen Bastelabends







[/URL][/IMG]

wer Interesse an einem grünen Solution-/Radon-Rahmen hat, kann sich jederzeit per PN melden


----------



## Eifelwolf (19. März 2009)

Ich nehme dann lieber die Rheinbacher Qualitätsarbeit . Gehört(e) das Teil nicht Supasini?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (19. März 2009)

jo - aber guck in supasinis bastelstunde (ab #44) und du weißt, warum ich das teil abgeben musste. hätte den rahmen lieber im keller als backup liegen gelassen, weil ich mit den fahreigenschaften absolut zufrieden war und dem neuen plastik nicht so recht traue - aber leider hab ich keine gelddruckmaschine und musste die finanzierung des neuen traums durch einige teileverkäufe möglich machen...


----------



## katerpoldi (19. März 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Ich nehme dann lieber die Rheinbacher Qualitätsarbeit . Gehört(e) das Teil nicht Supasini?



Gehörte
Supasinis neuen Rahmen und dessen Geschichte inkl. der inzwischen berühmten Waage kann man auf seiner Homepage verfolgen.


----------



## supasini (21. März 2009)

wer hat denn heute nachmittag Lust, das schöne Wetter ca. 3 Stündchen  (langsam!) zu genießen? würde spätestens um 1500 starten wollen...


----------



## katerpoldi (10. Mai 2009)

lieber conzi, nachdem wir eben aneinander vorbeigedüst sind, dachte ich, die ccfreerider könnten ja die tradition des dienstagabend-nightrides mal wieder als dienstagabend-summerdayride wieder auffrischen.wie sieht es bei euch, jungens, bekommen wir mal ne feierabendrunde zwischen 19 und 21 uhr hin?
lg
alex


----------



## supasini (10. Mai 2009)

im prinzip ja.
schreib aus, wir klicken


----------



## Enrgy (10. Mai 2009)

Principia? 

hab ich auch noch im Keller stehen  *wegduck*


----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Principia?
> 
> hab ich auch noch im Keller stehen  *wegduck*



Meinst Du Deinen Prinzipienreiter?


----------



## sinux (11. Mai 2009)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> lieber conzi, nachdem wir eben aneinander vorbeigedüst sind, dachte ich, die ccfreerider könnten ja die tradition des dienstagabend-nightrides mal wieder als dienstagabend-summerdayride wieder auffrischen.wie sieht es bei euch, jungens, bekommen wir mal ne feierabendrunde zwischen 19 und 21 uhr hin?
> lg
> alex



Im Principia geht Die bei mir nicht so gut - lieber iss mir der mittwoch - dann könnt ich fast immer dabei sein...


----------



## katerpoldi (11. Mai 2009)

sinux schrieb:


> Im Principia geht Die bei mir nicht so gut - lieber iss mir der mittwoch - dann könnt ich fast immer dabei sein...



ist mir gleich. DIE geht alle zwei wochen gut, MI oder DO eigentlich jede.
diese woche sieht es ja nicht so gut aus - wettertechnisch. 
regen ist eindeutig lauf-wetter

ansonsten können wir ja mal hier was spontan abmachen, nicht über das lmb, das ist immer so hammer-offiziell.
lg
der kater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (11. Mai 2009)

Mi nie.


----------



## Conzi (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Dienstag "immer meistens" - Donnerstag eigentlich "immer manchmal". Mittwochs eher nie. Diese Woche geht's aber garnicht... 

Schöne Grüße,
Conzi


----------



## katerpoldi (16. September 2009)

Guten Abend, die Herren,
die dunkle Jahreszeit naht und sinux und ich haben heute den ersten Nightride  gemacht. Wir haben uns überlegt, demnächst donnerstags regelmäßiger Nightrides zu machen. 
Seid ihr dabei?
LG
der Kater


----------



## supasini (16. September 2009)

im Prinzip: ja
morgen: nein


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. November 2009)

So, ich grab den fred mal aus.
Nette Runde heute mit Hr. Supasini bei tollem Mondschein.
Hoffentlich ham wir in Zukunft immer son Wetter


----------



## supasini (5. November 2009)

dann können wir nur einmal im MONDnat fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. November 2009)

Sonntagsründchen


----------



## supasini (14. November 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9482


----------



## supasini (15. November 2009)

sauberes Wochenende, Männer! gesund auf der ersten Seite angekommen, so muss das sein! 
ich muss vermutlich den N8Ritt am Donnerstag entweder absagen oder aber auf Startzeit 2000 verschieben: muss wahrscheinlich vorher noch singen/Gitarre spielen (im Auftrag des Herrn)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. November 2009)

Langsam aber sicher pflügen die alten Herrn durchs Feld 



			
				supasini schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss vermutlich den N8Ritt am Donnerstag entweder absagen oder aber auf Startzeit 2000 verschieben: muss wahrscheinlich vorher noch singen/Gitarre spielen (im Auftrag des Herrn)



Ok, werde mal sehn ob ich dann von der Heimat aus was mache 20:00 wäre mir ein wenig zu spät.


----------



## supasini (16. November 2009)

sicher ist die Zeitverschiebung nicht, werde es versuchen heute zu klären!


----------



## supasini (21. November 2009)

das schöne Wetter führt bei uns ja zu Punkteorgien! Wenn ich das richtig gerechnet habe sind wir zur Zeit unter den Top50 - weiter so!
(Aber wahrscheinlich haben die anderen Teams nur noch nicht eingetragen...)

Das neue Rad geht sowas von endgeil vorwärts : meine letzten beiden Hardtails waren ja bestimmt nicht schlecht, aber ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass bei nem Hardtail nochmal so ein Quantensprung möglich ist!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. November 2009)

Hey Martin, warst ja in meiner Gegend heut wenn ich richtig gesehn hab.Hab heut ne laaaange Runde mit Kollega black und donner gedreht. Sind von Kommern aus die Nr.10 von den BAM Touren gefahren, natürlich nicht ohne ein wenig Freestyle bei Binzenbach und so.

Hardtail rulezzz ! Sag ich doch


----------



## Trialeddy (21. November 2009)

Ich habe heute nach nur 9 Monaten wieder meinen Freilauf (XTR) gekillt. Kurz vorm Eugeniensteig hatte ich plötzlich _(eigentlich überhaupt nicht plötzlich, weil er ja schon seit Monaten durchknallte)_ eine Singlespeed-Hinterradnabe. Ganz schön komisches Gefühl bergab. Musste dann Manni und Klaus leider alleine weiterfahren lassen.
Da es nun schon der zweite in zwei Jahren ist, muss ich mal in mich gehen, ob das noch zweck hat? Ich glaube ich stell auf Chris King um.

CD Eddy


----------



## Enrgy (21. November 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich stell auf Chris King um...



Besser is das....

und überhaupt, bald kommt das Chris Kind und bringt vielleicht ne Nabe mit


----------



## supasini (22. November 2009)

Hi schraeg,
wir waren auch an der Bruder Klaus Kapelle, sind ca. 15.30 in der Nähe von Weiler a.B. gewesen, da hab ich zwei Radfahrer gesehen - wart ihr das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (22. November 2009)

Heut waren ja mehr MTB'ler unterwegs als an so manchen Sommertag.
Scheinen wohl einige Torschlusspanik zu haben
Ich hab bestimmt 15 ernstzunehmende gesehen. War Richtung Steinbach unterwegs.
BTW: Der Steinbachtrail is ja quasi nicht mehr zu fahren (zumindest angenehm). Hier waren die Kollegen aus der Forstwirtschaft mal wieder recht gründlich.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. November 2009)

@supasini: ne, sind zwar über weiler a. berge da hin gefahren, sind aber schon um 11:00 uhr los, uns kamen auch einige leute auf mtb's entgegen, heute war echt viel los. normal treff ich alle zwei wochen mal einen im busch.

@sinux: das just-for-fun-team und die tomburger waren heut wohl in der nähe Steinbach unterwegs wenn ich richtig gelesen hab. ist jetzt der komplette trail im a. ? letzen monat waren  nur im oberern teil forstarbeiten. ist aber normal z.zt. sind gestern durch die hasselsdelle hinterm dicken t nach wald. das war maln super schöner waldweg. jetzt is der total zerbombt. aber bis zum sommer wird das schon wieder, im frühjahr haben die hobbyförster je erstmal pause. hasselsdelle war übrigends auch ganz schön kriminell da hier ne treibjagd war und nirgends war abgesperrt, sehr gefährlich !


----------



## sinux (22. November 2009)

Forstverwüstung ist überwiegend im oberen Teil - aber trotzdem schön iss es nicht....


----------



## Enrgy (22. November 2009)

sinux schrieb:


> Heut waren ja mehr MTB'ler unterwegs als an so manchen Sommertag.
> Scheinen wohl einige Torschlusspanik zu haben
> Ich hab bestimmt 15 ernstzunehmende gesehen...



Ist mir gestern bei uns auch aufgefallen, nur mit dem Unterschied, daß man "ernstzunehmende" fast immer antrifft, gestern aber auch noch diverse helmlose Turschuhfahrer unterwegs waren 




schraeg schrieb:


> ...da hier ne treibjagd war und nirgends war abgesperrt, sehr gefährlich !



Vielleicht haben die gerade auf Biker gewartet?


----------



## supasini (24. November 2009)

Anmeldung zum nächsten N8Ritt hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9550


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. November 2009)

Kannsch leider ned ! Muss an Donnerstach nach Feierabend erstmal zum Zahnklempner.
Haut rein .....


----------



## supasini (25. November 2009)

keiner Zeit morgen abend?
Ich würd doch gerne ma die neue Lampe einweihen.

aber was ist mit dem Ahrtalglühen: hat da noch jemand außer schraeg und mir Zeit & Lust?
Hubert: sollen wir zusammen fahren?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. November 2009)

Jou, hab dir gerade ne PM geschrieben da hat ich das hier noch net gelesen ! 
Können wir gerne machen.


----------



## Trialeddy (25. November 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> keiner Zeit morgen abend?
> Ich würd doch gerne ma die neue Lampe einweihen.
> 
> Vielleicht klapps bei mir. Melde mich per mobile.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (26. November 2009)

sollen wir uns nicht einfach um 18.30 da anschließen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9490
dann lösch ich meinen Termin einfach wieder.

und ein unserem Alter angemessenes Widio: sowohl das Orschinal von Queen ist ja bekannt als auch die Protagonisten des neuen 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgbNymZ7vqY"]YouTube- The Muppets: Bohemian Rhapsody[/ame]


----------



## Trialeddy (26. November 2009)

Ich kann heute abend. Also mir egal, wenn du weisst wo Yogines Haus wohnt können wir auch da mitfahren.


----------



## supasini (26. November 2009)

ich versuch es in Erfahrung zu bringen! du bekommst dann ne PN.


----------



## yogi71 (26. November 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> ich versuch es in Erfahrung zu bringen! du bekommst dann ne PN.


 
Ich weiß es, ich weiß es!!! Unsere Tour ist aber was für Anfänger!!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. November 2009)

Wenn ihr da heut abend hinfaht kannst du ja mal mit Yogi quatschen wegen Ahrtalglühen und fahren. Mir ists eigentlich egal, kann mich bei einem von euch mit rein hocken, kann euch aber auch von der tiefen eifel aus einsammeln kommen, eu liegt ja auqasi aufm weg.


----------



## yogi71 (26. November 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wenn ihr da heut abend hinfaht kannst du ja mal mit Yogi quatschen wegen Ahrtalglühen und fahren. Mir ists eigentlich egal, kann mich bei einem von euch mit rein hocken, kann euch aber auch von der tiefen eifel aus einsammeln kommen, eu liegt ja auqasi aufm weg.


 
Ich lass mich gern einsammeln!

Fahr heute abend doch auch mit, dann haben wir alles direkt geklärt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. November 2009)

kann ned ! hab siebzehndreissig nochn termin beim klemptner !
mit wartezeit,fresse auf und sanierungsarbeiten schaff ich das nicht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. November 2009)

So Männer, leider kann ich am Wochenende nicht viele Punkte sammeln so wie's aussieht. Mein Zinken sieht mittlerweile aus wie ne Kohlroulade und so komisch röcheln tut der alte Mann auch. Werd mich deswegen vornehmlich wohl zwischen Schlafzimmer und Wohnzimmer bewegen und was an meiner HP basteln. Es sei den ich erfahre diese Nacht noch die Blitzgenesung.

Ein schönes Wochenende wünscht euch der schwächelnde Hubert !


----------



## sinux (27. November 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> So Männer, leider kann ich am Wochenende nicht viele Punkte sammeln so wie's aussieht. Mein Zinken sieht mittlerweile aus wie ne Kohlroulade und so komisch röcheln tut der alte Mann auch. Werd mich deswegen vornehmlich wohl zwischen Schlafzimmer und Wohnzimmer bewegen und was an meiner HP basteln. Es sei den ich erfahre diese Nacht noch die Blitzgenesung.
> 
> Ein schönes Wochenende wünscht euch der schwächelnde Hubert !



Iss bei dem Wetter auch nicht ganz so schlimm....
Ich hatte heute ja immerhin gute Vorsätze, dann hat's aber so geschüttet als ich nach Hause kam - und dabei wollt' ich doch mal mein neue DX Lamperl ausprobieren.
Vielleicht ist es ja morgen oder übermorgen was netter. 
Hat denn einer von den Ööskerchener Jonge jett jeplant?


----------



## katerpoldi (27. November 2009)

sinux schrieb:


> Iss bei dem Wetter auch nicht ganz so schlimm....
> Ich hatte heute ja immerhin gute Vorsätze, dann hat's aber so geschüttet als ich nach Hause kam - und dabei wollt' ich doch mal mein neue DX Lamperl ausprobieren.
> Vielleicht ist es ja morgen oder übermorgen was netter.
> Hat denn einer von den Ööskerchener Jonge jett jeplant?



ich könnte evtl. am sonntagmorgen.


----------



## supasini (27. November 2009)

morgen nix, sonntag hoffentlich lange tour mit cepaea...
wenn wir begleitung mitnehmen schreib ich's noch.


----------



## yogi71 (27. November 2009)

Hey Hubert,
gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. November 2009)

Danke Yogi !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. November 2009)

So, so langsam kann ich wiedre aus den Augen gucken ! Sollte Mittwoch wieder in der Lage sein mich auf's Bike zu setzen, wer mitfahren möchte kann sich hier eintragen 

Donnerstach greif ich auch wieder an Martin !


----------



## supasini (29. November 2009)

ma guck'n, evtl. schließen der Kater und ich uns an, muss nur spätestens um 19.15 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein.
sach noch Bescheid!


----------



## katerpoldi (29. November 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> So, so langsam kann ich wiedre aus den Augen gucken ! Sollte Mittwoch wieder in der Lage sein mich auf's Bike zu setzen, wer mitfahren möchte kann sich hier eintragen
> 
> Donnerstach greif ich auch wieder an Martin !



schade, ist mir leider zu spät.
sammelt schön punkte im dunkeln, jungens
die nächsten zwei donnerstag-nightrides funktionieren leider auch nicht.
gruß
der kater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. November 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> ma guck'n, evtl. schließen der Kater und ich uns an, muss nur spätestens um 19.15 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein.
> sach noch Bescheid!



Wir könnens ja so machen das wir von Kommern aus in eure Richtung fahren ( Billiger W, Steinbach, etc. ) wie wirs zuletzt auch gemacht haben nur halt umgedreht !


----------



## supasini (30. November 2009)

ich könnte am Donnerstag auch statt im Dunkeln im Hellen fahren - wie sieht das mit euch aus? (dafür sind bei mir Freitag/Samstag wg. Auftrag des Herrn (Firmkatechese) geblockt)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. November 2009)

Vor 16:30 Uhr geht bei mir Wochentags selten was. Hab zwar noch 5 Tage Urlaub stehen die brauch ich aber noch im Januar wenns nach Sölden geht.


----------



## Trialeddy (30. November 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> ich könnte am Donnerstag auch statt im Dunkeln im Hellen fahren - wie sieht das mit euch aus?



Dann zeig mir doch mal den Hardtwald!!


----------



## yogi71 (30. November 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir doch mal den Hardtwald!!


Da is et schööön!


----------



## supasini (1. Dezember 2009)

Hi Eddy,
da sich für Donnerstag schon 2 Mitfahrer zum N8Ritt angemeldet haben würde ich dir den Hardtwald dann nur im Dunkeln zeigen können.
Alternativvorschlag: heute, 15.30 bei mir: Lampe dabei und 2 1/2 Stunden Trails RuEU pur - geht das? Wetter soll heute nachmittag ja wieder Bombe werden


----------



## Trialeddy (1. Dezember 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Hi Eddy,
> da sich für Donnerstag schon 2 Mitfahrer zum N8Ritt angemeldet haben würde ich dir den Hardtwald dann nur im Dunkeln zeigen können.
> Alternativvorschlag: heute, 15.30 bei mir: Lampe dabei und 2 1/2 Stunden Trails RuEU pur - geht das? Wetter soll heute nachmittag ja wieder Bombe werden



Geht nicht, habe 16.15 h Termin.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Dezember 2009)

hey sini, supa das du dabei bist.
hatte mal gedacht das wir vielleicht richtung kohlweghütte, wolfgarten gurken wenns nicht zu kalt wird. oder hat wer nen speziellen wunsch ? 

wegen sonntag: soll ich um 12:30 bei dir in eu sein ? dann können wir in ruhe die bikes verstauen und nach ahrweiler fahren ?

bös morje


----------



## sinux (4. Dezember 2009)

Wollt morgen nachmittag ein Ründchen drehen (HT/Fully offen) - so ab 14:00h.... 
Is eine vun d'r Ööskerechener Jonge oder Määdche dobei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Dezember 2009)

Hm, mal schaun, muss morgen noch einiges erledigen, wollte dann eigentlich nach obermaubach ein wenig exploren, bei den bescheidenen wetteraussichten lass ich das lieber. meld mich morgen vormittag nochmal.

taugt der würfel was ? bin mich ja auch immer mal nach nem fuly am umluure !


----------



## sinux (4. Dezember 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> ...
> taugt der würfel was ? bin mich ja auch immer mal nach nem fuly am umluure !



Das Zweikanal hat halt m.E ein super Preisleistungsverhältnis.
Wenn Du ein All Mountain willst, es echt klasse. Fahrwerk ist erste Sahne. Es ist halt gefühlt ein bißchen träge bergauf (im Vergleich zum HT). Du ja gerne meins mal probieren....Ich hab ja ein 18", der Kater hat das in 20" - der lässt Dich bestimmt auch mal faaahn.
Z.Zt. gibt's bei H&S das 2009er K18 für 1699 oder The One für 2199


----------



## supasini (4. Dezember 2009)

Steroid-Fahren macht echt Laune, der Preisunterschied zum LV ist auf jeden FAll nur seeehr schwierig zu rechtfertigen! Allerdings sollte die RH genau passen (Sattelauszug darf nicht zu groß werden, sonst ist die Sitzposition sehr hecklastig)
das 20" passt mir auch genau, dürfte dir also zu groß sein.
Ich will morgen früh kurzentschlossen mit ML-Rider und Eddy in Nideggen fahren: 10 Uhr Start, 3h Fahrzeit.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Dezember 2009)

schaffs heut nich sinux ! muss noch winterreifen montieren und beläge & reifen am bike tauschen ! bös demnächs


----------



## sinux (5. Dezember 2009)

schade... wieß auch noch nicht ob ich heute rauskomme. Ggf. darf ich noch mit den Kids ins Theater/Musical --> Aschenputtel...und wehe jetzt lacht einer


----------



## Enrgy (5. Dezember 2009)

sinux schrieb:


> mit den Kids ins Theater/Musical --> Aschenputtel...und wehe jetzt lacht einer



.... gibt Alternativpunkte für "seelische Grausamkeiten"....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (5. Dezember 2009)

ich sitze hier mit einem  - habe bis auf eine Stelle alle Schlüsselstellen in Nideggen heute geknackt (ich glaube, das waren vier, die ich noch nie geschafft habe von denen ich bei dreien auch gedacht habe, dass ich die in diesem Leben nicht mehr schaffe ) Jetzt tut der Rücken schon viel weniger weh, werd mich jetzt an die Lk-Klausuren setzen :kotz:
Ach ja: ich hab auch das erst Mal wirklich die Protektoren gebraucht...


----------



## Trialeddy (6. Dezember 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> ich sitze hier mit einem  - habe bis auf eine Stelle alle Schlüsselstellen in Nideggen heute geknackt (ich glaube, das waren vier, die ich noch nie geschafft habe von denen ich bei dreien auch gedacht habe, dass ich die in diesem Leben nicht mehr schaffe )



Das lag nur an der transzendalen Kraft der beiden Guides


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Dezember 2009)

Hier, falls jemand vom Team mitkommen möchte: KRKADS


----------



## supasini (10. Dezember 2009)

schade, aber an dem Tag ist das: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9466
evtl. aber doch, hängt noch von der präzisen Terminplanung familienintern ab...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Dezember 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> schade, aber an dem Tag ist das: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9466
> evtl. aber doch, hängt noch von der präzisen Terminplanung familienintern ab...



ich weiss, aber ich hatte den leuten hier ausm dorf schon gesagt das wir am zwanzigsten ne tour machen, kann ich ja dann nich einfach so absagen, sonst wär ich bei uwe mitgefahren.


----------



## supasini (12. Dezember 2009)

will heute ne längere "Schei$$-Wetter? - Mir-Doch-Egal!"-Runde drehen, Start ca. 13/13.30 in EU. Langsam und so is klar. Fährt jemand mit? (muss unbedingt was gegen meine Rückenschmerzen und für das Team tun)


----------



## Trialeddy (12. Dezember 2009)

Immer noch Bettelmusikant


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Dezember 2009)

26 Minuten zu spät ! Wollt eigentlich mit black ne Runde in Nettersheim drehen, nach der Wetteraussicht ham wir das geknickt ! Hab dann um elfe die Freundin zur Malloche gefahren und danach schonmal die KRKADS-Tour abgefahren. Janz schön deef der Boddem hück wa ?


----------



## supasini (12. Dezember 2009)

welche Farbe hatte mein Rad nochmal vor der Tour?


----------



## sinux (12. Dezember 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> welche Farbe hatte mein Rad nochmal vor der Tour?



Meins ist Matsch-bröckel-fies....

Geputzt wird erst wieder wenn die Sauerei gefroren ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Dezember 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Immer noch Bettelmusikant



... scheint aber nich allzuviel bei rumzukommen wenn ich bedenke was du für nen geliehenen kram spazieren fährst !



supasini schrieb:


> welche Farbe hatte mein Rad nochmal vor der Tour?



Ich Vollpfosten habs gestern geputzt weil ich davon ausging das heute KEIN Niederschlag kommt und es unter 0°C geht, ich hatte eigentlich auf hart gefrorene Trails gehofft. Stattdessen gabs ne braune Erdbeschichtung !

Der Trail am Haus Kahlenbusch ( Freilichtmuseum) ist wieder befahrbar, die Abrissarbeiten des Restaurants scheinen abgeschlossen.


----------



## supasini (12. Dezember 2009)

ich hab auch im Pflegewahn das Brave heute blitzeblank geputzt. Habe aber den festen Vorsatz, es morgen wieder dreckig zu machen 

Ach so: es ist schwarz mit güldnen Felgen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Dezember 2009)

Moinsen !
Ich und ein paar Kumpadres starten morgen gegen 10 Uhr von Kommern aus. Entweder Richtg. Maria Wald oder Hardtwald, Steinbach, wollten wir spontan entscheiden.so ca. 3-4h. Wenn jemand mitkommen möchte kann er dies gerne tun, einfach per PN oder Handy bescheid geben.
Schöne jerooß
Hubertche


----------



## supasini (18. Dezember 2009)

ich guck mal, ich denke, dass ich an einer deiner beiden Touren dieses WE teilnehmen werde, muss das nur familien- und hausarbeitstechnisch abklären.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Dezember 2009)

ACHTUNG ! Die Runde heut ist erstma auf 12 Uhr verlegt aufgrund der Temperaturen. Werden dann ne Runde um Kommern drehen so langs die Füsse aushalten !


----------



## supasini (19. Dezember 2009)

jo is gut. ich bin hier noch im haus(halt) am rumwuseln, werde dann mit sinux vermutlich gleich ein 2-2 1/2 std. ründchen drehen, begrenzender faktor werden dabei sicherlich neben hauhalterischen verpflichtungen die füße sein


----------



## Enrgy (19. Dezember 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> ... begrenzender faktor werden dabei sicherlich neben hauhalterischen verpflichtungen die füße sein



...oder eingefrorene schaltungen. hier sinds gerade (in der sonne!) muckelige -8°C.....
aber ne testfahrt muß ich heut auch noch machen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Dezember 2009)

Wuha, das war mal kalt heute ! Aber super schön fürs Auge halt, da muss man einfach mal raus. Haben sogar tapfer 2 Std. durchgehalten. Hab mir extra noch Flats montiert damit ich meine Wanderschuhe mal testen kann. Mit Heizung sollte auch mehr als 2 Std. drin sein denk ich. Hier ein paar Impressionen, bevor die Kamera dank kälte den Geist aufgab:


----------



## katerpoldi (19. Dezember 2009)

@supasini und sinux:
tut mir leid, jungens, ich konnte heute leider nicht mitfahren.
gestern bei -7°C fand ich es aber auch schon recht unangenehm - meine füße merkte ich erst 15 min nach eintritt in beheizte zonen wieder. 
ich hoffe, ab -11°C ist man dann so in trance, dass man die eisklumpen auf den pedalen gar nicht mehr spürt.
der kater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (19. Dezember 2009)

brrrrrr...kalt....
langsam kehrt auch wieder Gefühl in meine Füsse.
Beim Ausziehen der Gore Jacke rieselten dann meine gefrorenen Ausdünstungen, die sich innerhalb meiner Kleidung gebildet hatten, runter...
Das hab' ich auch noch nicht erlebt.

Hab gerade den fast toten Tacho vom Rad geholt. Minus -12....


----------



## supasini (19. Dezember 2009)

jo, mann - kalt aba schön.
skistyle rulez


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Dezember 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> jo, mann - kalt aba schön.
> skistyle rulez



Kann ich nur bestätigen, auch wenn meiner ein wenig spaciger aussieht ! Skihelm is voll geil bei dem Wetta.


----------



## supasini (20. Dezember 2009)

Jörg und ich haben gestern zu Beginn der Tour (am Ende ging das nicht mehr, da kamne nur noch Wort- und Satzfetzen wie "Is das schei$$ekalt" / "Was freu ich mich auf die Dusche" / "Sind wir bescheuert" / "Sind meine Füße noch dran? - ich spür sie nicht mehr" / Wie weh tun eigentlich Erfrierungen?" / ...) überlegt, dass wir noch in diesem Jahr eine Teamausfahrt machen.
Unser Vorschlag: 
30.12. 11 Uhr N********* - mehr oder weniger die altbekannte Techno-Runde durch die Dutch Mountains, Dauer je nach Temperatur.
Hinterher noch irgendwo gemütlich dummen Verzäll machen und Bier/Glühwein/Erbsensuppe o.ä. (ich würde meine Küche zur Verfügung stellen).
Vielleicht sind ja auch einige der Ehrenmitglieder mit dabei: Arnold_, ML-Rider, TTler, Betreute Senioren? Bei Interesse schreib ich den Termin aus.

@ML-Rider: du siehst: unsere Überlegungen für die Trail-Trial-Trophy hab ich erstmal auf Eis gelegt, das können wir ja später noch angehen. Ist mir jetzt etwas zu viel.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. Dezember 2009)

Au fein. Ich fasse das mal als Einladung auf und werde meine Anwesenheit zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Enrgy (20. Dezember 2009)

Hört sich interessant an. Ist vorgemerkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hört sich interessant an. Ist vorgemerkt!



Bring 'ne Ersatznase mit.


----------



## supasini (21. Dezember 2009)

ok. ich schreib heute nachmittag was aus!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Dezember 2009)

muss mal schaun wieviel Stunden mein Zeitkonto noch hergibt ! Erst dann kann ich mit meiner Teilnahme drohen  auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich viel zu Fuss gehen werde


----------



## sinux (21. Dezember 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich viel zu Fuss gehen werde



dann schieb und trag ich wenigstens nicht allein


----------



## Langenfelder (21. Dezember 2009)

Betreutes fahren für Sennioren, darf nur V. mitkommen oder auch andere aus dem Team? 
Würde gern mal wieder in die Eifel.

grüsse aus dem verschneiten L-feld


----------



## Bagatellschaden (21. Dezember 2009)

Ach Martin: Mööp!, Du hast "Nid..." gesagt. Dafür hab ich auch schon mal Rüffel kassiert. Von Dir.

Ich würd's auch aus bekannten Gründen nicht im LMB ausschreiben.


----------



## sinux (21. Dezember 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ach Martin: Mööp!, Du hast "Nid..." gesagt. Dafür hab ich auch schon mal Rüffel kassiert. Von Dir.
> 
> Ich würd's auch aus bekannten Gründen nicht im LMB ausschreiben.



Nid...  ich kenne überhaupt kein Nid..., wo soll das sein?  Der meint bestimmt was ganz anderes


----------



## Enrgy (21. Dezember 2009)

Kenne nur Niederegger Marzipan...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (21. Dezember 2009)

sinux schrieb:


> Nid...  ich kenne überhaupt kein Nid..., wo soll das sein?  Der meint bestimmt was ganz anderes



Vielleicht sagen wir statt "Nid..." oder "Dutch Mountains" einfach "Alesia". 
Zitat Methusalix (wütend): "Alesia? Ich kenne kein Alesia!".


----------



## supasini (21. Dezember 2009)

@Bagatellschaden: was? wo? ich? kann gar nicht sein!!!
@all: ich mach das damit hier über den Fred. Max. TN-Zahl 12 Leute

1. supasini
2. sinux
3. schraeg
4. Katerpoldi (?)
5. Trialeddy kann nicht - Ersatz: Futzy (?)
6. ML-Rider
7. Bagatellschaden 
8. Enrgy
9. Langenfelder
10. Arnold_ (?)
11. obo
12.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (21. Dezember 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> @Bagatellschaden: was? wo? ich? kann gar nicht sein!!!



Schummeln gilt nicht.


----------



## Langenfelder (21. Dezember 2009)

Also dann 11Uhr in N. Treffpunkt erfahr ich dann bei Mr. 1000 Watt


----------



## Trialeddy (21. Dezember 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> 5. Trialeddy (?)



Altersdemenz??-!!! Hatte dir bei unserem letzten Ausritt in N. bereits gesagt, dass ich mich in heimatlichen Gefilden befinde (@Claus: Soll ich die Erde auch für dich küssen?). Aber ich schreibe die temporale Amnesie deiner Euphorie über die gemeisterten Schlüsselstellen zugute. (Welch ein Satz! Aber bei deinem neuen Amt musst du dich demnächst mit solchen Klugsch... rumschlagen!)

CD Eddy


----------



## Bagatellschaden (21. Dezember 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> dass ich mich in heimatlichen Gefilden befinde (@Claus: Soll ich die Erde auch für dich küssen?).



Ja, gerne! Ich erlaube mir, dies an Deiner Statt auch schon am 2. Weihnachtstag zu tun.




Trialeddy schrieb:


> Aber bei deinem neuen Amt musst du dich demnächst mit solchen Klugsch... rumschlagen!



Du meinst: Eltern, oder?


----------



## Trialeddy (21. Dezember 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ja, gerne! Ich erlaube mir, dies an Deiner Statt auch schon am 2. Weihnachtstag zu tun.
> 
> Genau dann sind wir auch erst da!
> 
> ...



Ja, da würde ich einen Affen griegen, aber der Herr *S* will es ja so


----------



## Bagatellschaden (21. Dezember 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Ja, da würde ich einen Affen griegen, aber der Herr *S* will es ja so



Da gehen ihm wenigstens die Schlüsselstellen nicht so schnell aus. Jedes Jahr neue Eltern...


----------



## supasini (21. Dezember 2009)

ist mir eben eingefallen, Eddy, aber hatte dienstliches zu tun und konnte deshalb hier nicht mehr schnell korrigieren.
Ich bring dir dann demnähx mal nen Affen mit


----------



## ML-RIDER (21. Dezember 2009)

"Dutch Mountains"

da simmer dabei...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Dezember 2009)

Hab gerade den Urlaub beantragt, kannst das Fragezeichen wegnehmen, ich werd euch dann die Trails verstopfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde auch gerne Trails verstopfen.


----------



## supasini (21. Dezember 2009)

ja sehr schön, dann sind wir erstmal FULL!
(die Plätze mit den Fragezeichen sind reserviert)

1. supasini
2. sinux
3. schraeg
4. katerpoldi
5. Futzy (?)
6. ML-Rider
7. Bagatellschaden 
8. Enrgy
9. Langenfelder
10. Arnold_ (?)
11. obo
12. Handlampe

Ich würde sagen, wir machen daraus wie schon mit einigen besprochen einen *Testlauf* für die 

*TTT: Trail-Trial-Trophy*

auf der Runde werden Fehlerpunkte gezählt, jeder ist wie im Winterpokal für die Richtigkeit seiner Angaben selbst verantwortlich. Fußeln zählt 1P, eine ganze Stelle schieben 4P. Der Trial-Teil dauert ca. 1 1/4 h Fahrzeit, dannach rollen wir je nach Wetter noch geschmeidig 1-2 Std. um am Ende noch zwei bis drei weitere selektive Stellen als Bonus-Sektions-Wertung hinzu zu nehmen. Ich verlass mich auf Manfred, der sicher für jeden eine unfahrbare Stelle finden wird!
Wer nicht am "Wettkampf" teilnehmen möchte muss das aber nicht, sollte aber stattdessen vielleicht nen Fotoapparat mitbringen 

Es geht mir aber vor allem darum mal zu testen, ob sowas überhaupt funktionieren kann. Spaß ist zweitrangig!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Dezember 2009)

Soll ich ne DV - Cam mitnehmen ? Bruda hat son Teil, könnt ich krass die Action filmen !


----------



## katerpoldi (21. Dezember 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> ja sehr schön, dann sind wir erstmal FULL!
> (die Plätze mit den Fragezeichen sind reserviert)
> 
> 1. supasini
> ...



ich bin dabei -  nach heutigem stand der dinge


----------



## supasini (21. Dezember 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> Soll ich ne DV - Cam mitnehmen ? Bruda hat son Teil, könnt ich krass die Action filmen !



ich hab auch ne DV-Video-Cam, das Problem ist erfahrungsgemäß, dass die Schneiderei von solchen Sachen schnell mal 1-2 Jahre liegen bleiben kann und am Ende ist es niemand gewesen ... aber grundsätzlich: gut!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Dezember 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> ich hab auch ne DV-Video-Cam, das Problem ist erfahrungsgemäß, dass die Schneiderei von solchen Sachen schnell mal 1-2 Jahre liegen bleiben kann und am Ende ist es niemand gewesen ... aber grundsätzlich: gut!



Winterabende sind laaaang .....
Ich schau mal, schadte ja nix dasTeil mitzunehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (21. Dezember 2009)

das geniale Widio von ML-Rider von der geplanten Runde:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xR7sm5xpK0I"]YouTube- Liteville on Eifel Trails[/ame]

auch wenn in den Tiefen dieses Freds schonmal gepostet: die Dinger fahren wir:
(alle Bilder vom 30.12.2008 - Eddy und ich vor und hinter der Kamera)


----------



## Bagatellschaden (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich kenn mein persönliches Projekt schon: der Stichweg zum "Roten Fels", Nähe Eugenienstein. An der Stelle, wo man millimetergenau gefühlt senkrecht in die Kerbe zwischen Fels und Holzstufe "eintauchen" muss, hab ich so meine Schwierigkeiten. Da werd ich prima Punkte sammeln, fürchte ich...


----------



## supasini (21. Dezember 2009)

Jo, die Stelle schaff ich vermutlich auch nicht im ersten Versuch unfallfrei  Wird dann bei den Prüfungen für den zweiten Teil dabei sein!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Dezember 2009)

oh mann, wofür hab ich mich da angemeldet 

@sini: ich hoffe du hast das selbe wetter wie auf den bildern bestellt !


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (21. Dezember 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> *Trail-Trial-Trophy*


Wird das eine Serie mit Touren in verschiedenen Gebieten?
Oder zum selbst nachfahren und Punkte zählen?


----------



## supasini (21. Dezember 2009)

erstmal einfach ne Tour in bekanntem Gebiet mit bekannten Gesichtern. und einem neuen Versuch, das Spaß-Haben zu minimieren: WIR SIND NICHT ZUM SPASS DA!


----------



## Langenfelder (21. Dezember 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> oh mann, wofür hab ich mich da angemeldet
> 
> @sini: ich hoffe du hast das selbe wetter wie auf den bildern bestellt !


 

Ja das denke ich mir grad auch


----------



## ML-RIDER (21. Dezember 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> ...der Stichweg zum "Roten Fels", Nähe Eugenienstein. An der Stelle, wo man millimetergenau gefühlt senkrecht in die Kerbe zwischen Fels und Holzstufe "eintauchen" muss...



steh im Moment etwas auf dem Schlauch, beschreib die Stelle mal ausführlicher.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## surftigresa (21. Dezember 2009)

Verdammt, wenn man nicht den ganzen Tag online ist 

@Supasini,
wenn doch noch einer abspringt, würde ich den freien Platz super gerne übernehmen. Kannst mich ja mal auf die Warteliste setzen.

Hoffe, dass es doch noch klappt.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Bagatellschaden (21. Dezember 2009)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> steh im Moment etwas auf dem Schlauch, beschreib die Stelle mal ausführlicher.



Wenn Du von Nideggen rüber zum Eugenienstein fährst, dann kommst Du doch an so 'nen Aussicht-Guck vorbei: Rechts steht eine Panorama-Tafel, links ist so eine lustige Stelle mit holperiger Anfahrt und einer Zweier-Treppenkombi, eng zwischen zwei Blöcken durch. Wenn Du  von dort weiterfährst Richtung Eugenienstein, kommt gleich ein Abzweig. Zum Eugenienstein geht's mehr oder minder gerade aus und nach links zweigt ein Weg mit "Roter Fels"-Hinweis ab. Man rumpelt da ziemlich verblockt und steil und eng und kurvig runter. Sehr weit unten ist dann "meine" Schlüsselstelle: Rechtskurve mit sehr hoher Stufe, kein Auslauf, weil direkt danach weitere Absätze folgen. Ist sehr schick! War neulich mit Felix und Melanie dort. Felix hat's (natürlich) hingekriegt. Aber der gilt ja auch nicht.

Obige Treppenkombi macht übrigens mehr Spaß, wenn man nicht in die zweite Treppe reinfährt sondern vor dem Block links abbiegt - oder sogar auf dem schmalen Sims entlangfährt. Letzeres ist mir aber noch nicht sauber gelungen. Hach, bei Alesia komm' ich immer so schnell ins Schwärmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (21. Dezember 2009)

ich denke, ich weiß jetzt welchen Trail du meinst. Als ich das letzte mal (Ende Oktober) dort war, lagen da elfundneunzig Tonnen Blätter drauf.

Da biste beim unfreiwilligem absteigen vom Bike auf jeden fall weich gelandet


----------



## Bagatellschaden (21. Dezember 2009)

War bei unserer Tour Anfang Dezember schon wieder zusammengematscht. Außerdem wär's ja auch zu einfach, wenn man den Trail sehen könnte, gell?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Dezember 2009)

Hier, ist mir gerade noch eingefallen ! Ist zwar super kurzfristig aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Zeit und Lust: N8Ride
Bin aber auch ne Penntüte manchmal


----------



## sinux (22. Dezember 2009)

nee - do kütt et bäumsche in et Huus un dat weed dann ardig gemaat.


----------



## supasini (22. Dezember 2009)

nee - da sind bei uns die weihnachtlichen Generalproben (17-20 Uhr und 20-22 Uhr) - im Anschluss wird sicherlich das Stimmeölen noch zwei alternative Punkte einbringen können )


----------



## yogi71 (22. Dezember 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hier, ist mir gerade noch eingefallen ! Ist zwar super kurzfristig aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Zeit und Lust: N8Ride
> Bin aber auch ne Penntüte manchmal



Dat fällt dir aber früh ein!


----------



## supasini (22. Dezember 2009)

ich will morgen früh beiken gehen - früh heißt früh: komme gegen 8.30/9.00 aus der Schule und würde dann bald loswollen. Am liebsten was technisches (N... oder A...)
kommt wer mit? ca. 3h Fahrzeit angepeilt.


----------



## katerpoldi (23. Dezember 2009)

sinux schrieb:


> BTW: Der Steinbachtrail is ja quasi nicht mehr zu fahren (zumindest angenehm). Hier waren die Kollegen aus der Forstwirtschaft mal wieder recht gründlich.


um das thema steinbachtrail noch mal aufzunehmen und zu unterstreichen:
ich habe heute versucht, einen der ehemals schönsten trails in unserer gegend zu fahren - es war kein vergnügen bzw. er ist bis auf den unteren teil unfahrbar. ihr könnt den trail für touren in den nächsten jahren praktisch aus eurem gedächtnis streichen
man fragt sich schon, was die hiesige forstwirtschaft unter nachhaltigem arbeiten versteht: wahrscheinlich nachhaltig plattmachen
euch schöne weihnachtstage
der kater


----------



## Enrgy (23. Dezember 2009)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich nachhaltig plattmachen



...klar, was sonst? 

Die Devise lautet: Holz einfahren und Gelände danach für unerwünschte Nutzer so unattraktiv wie möglich hinterlassen.

Und rechtlich gesehen ist es ein feiner Unterschied, ob ich als Naturschänder eine kaum sichtbare 5cm-Spur in den Wald ziehe oder ein ach so ökologisch und vor allem ökonomisch sinnvoller Harverster 2 parallele Schützengräben pflügt, die in 20 Jahren noch da sind...

Eigentlich müsste man an alle zerstörten Trails und Wege ein Holzkreuz stellen, so wie an den Straßen, wo jemand zu Tode kam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Futzy (23. Dezember 2009)

_Mein "?" kann auch weg. Nur leider weiß ich nicht, ob Papa auch mit kommt. Ansonsten
frag ich mal an, ob mich der Herr Sini mitnehmen könnte. Wobei ich denke, dass das das
kleinste Problem sein wird. =p

MfG.
Henning_


----------



## ML-RIDER (23. Dezember 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> der Stichweg zum "Roten Fels", Nähe Eugenienstein. An der Stelle, wo man millimetergenau gefühlt senkrecht in die Kerbe zwischen Fels und Holzstufe "eintauchen" muss, hab ich so meine Schwierigkeiten...



Hallo Claus,

um diese Schlüsselstelle noch mal aufzugreifen:
Komme gerade von dort, habe nach drei mißglückten Front-Loops also auch kein Erfolgserlebniss zu verbuchen.
Aber mein Ehrgeiz ist geweckt.

viele Grüße


----------



## supasini (23. Dezember 2009)

heißt das, dass die Stelle nur im Front-Loop zu meistern ist, wenn die missglückt sind? dann ist mir das zu heiß! ich kann das ja noch nicht mal auf dem surfbrett!

@Futzy: bitte nimm meinen Nachnamen aus dem Posting raus!


*TTT: Trail-Trial-Trophy*

1. supasini
2. sinux
3. schraeg
4. katerpoldi
5. Futzy
6. ML-Rider
7. Bagatellschaden 
8. Enrgy
9. Langenfelder
10. Arnold_ (?)
11. obo
12. Handlampe
13. Surftigresa
14. Levelboss

Nachdem ich heute nochmal die geplante Strecke gefahren bin modifiziere ich die Regeln:

Je Schlüsselstelle gibt es max. 4 Straf-Punkte: wer die Stelle nicht fährt bekommt diese.
Ansonsten gibt es für Erfolg im ersten Versuch 0P, im zweiten 1P usw.

Es sind an Schlüsselstellen vor allem Spitzkehren zu fahren, aber auch einige schwierige Kurven bergauf und zumindest eine Konditionsrampe. Wer hier schiebt bekommt sofort 4P.
Die kleinen Stellen zwischendurch werden genauso wie die echten Schlüsselstellen bepunktet.

Jeder ist wie im Winterpokal für die Richtigkeit seiner Angaben selbst verantwortlich. 

Der eigentliche Trail-Trial-Teil dauert bei ca. 15 km Länge und 500 Hm etwa 1,5-2 h Fahrzeit, danach rollen wir je nach Wetter noch geschmeidig 1-2 Std. um am Ende noch zwei bis drei weitere selektive Stellen als Bonus-Sektions-Wertung hinzu zu nehmen. Ich verlass mich auf Manfred, der sicher für jeden eine unfahrbare Stelle finden wird!
Wer nicht am "Wettkampf" teilnehmen möchte muss das aber nicht, sollte aber stattdessen vielleicht nen Fotoapparat mitbringen 

Es geht mir aber vor allem darum mal zu testen, ob sowas überhaupt funktionieren kann. Spaß ist zweitrangig!!!

Zur Einkehr hinterher überleg ich mir noch was, bin aber auch für Vorschläge offen. Grundsätzlich steht natürlich meine Faema E61 rechtzeitig unter Volldampf


----------



## Bagatellschaden (23. Dezember 2009)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Hallo Claus,
> 
> um diese Schlüsselstelle noch mal aufzugreifen:
> Komme gerade von dort, habe nach drei mißglückten Front-Loops also auch kein Erfolgserlebniss zu verbuchen.



Jau, da geht's sausteil rein. Aber wenigstens hat's 'nen Geländerbaum, an dem man sich festhalten kann. 

Ist doch ein schönes Trailstück. Hast Du mal rausgefunden, wo's unten weitergeht? Wir sind neulich umgedreht und haben alles wieder raufgetragen - Training für die Hochtouren nächstes Jahr, wenn man so will.

@Martin: wenn Du direkt beim Eintauchen in den Absatz Mist baust, gehst Du schon über den Lenker. Man muss eine Scharte zwischen einem Felsklotz und einer Holzstufe, die schräg zur Fahrtrichtung verläuft sehr sauber treffen. Sonst wischt es Dir das Vorderrad weg, und das in sehr steilem Gelände. Aber wenn wir da mit ein paar Leuten sind, kann man ja absichern. Ich will's auf jeden Fall probieren. Jetzt, wo ich die Treppe am Teufelsloch geknackt hab, werd' ich nämlich größenwahnsinnig.


----------



## ML-RIDER (23. Dezember 2009)

wenn wir noch auf die Seite Richtung Obermaubach wechsel, habe ich noch einige Gemeinheiten anzubieten (Eugeniensteig, Hindenburgtor usw.)
Dann würde sich als Einkehrmöglichkeit der Kallerbent Gutshof anbieten.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (23. Dezember 2009)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Hindenburgtor



Ist das dieser "Torbogen" im Fels, mit der wunderschönen Treppen-Spitzkehren-Kombi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (23. Dezember 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Hast Du mal rausgefunden, wo's unten weitergeht?



nur rechts rum macht sinn.


----------



## ML-RIDER (23. Dezember 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ist das dieser "Torbogen" im Fels, mit der wunderschönen Treppen-Spitzkehren-Kombi?



ja genau, die wunderschönen Treppen-Spitzkehren-Kombi


----------



## Bagatellschaden (23. Dezember 2009)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ja genau, die wunderschönen Treppen-Spitzkehren-Kombi



Bin ich bei der Chameleon-Einweihungstour das erste Mal am Stück und auf Anhieb gefahren. Zuvor hatte ich Schwierigkeiten beim Einstieg in die Schlusstreppe. Aber das klappt jetzt. Geil.


----------



## Levelboss (23. Dezember 2009)

Martin, wenn Dir das nicht zu viele Leute werden, wäre ich gerne die Nummer 14 auf der T³-Liste. Hab leider erst gerade eben von dieser sehr interessanten Veranstaltung gelesen.


----------



## supasini (23. Dezember 2009)

Es ist mir ne Ehre, wenn du dabei bist, aber einen Vorschlag von Claus aufgreifend und die ursprüngliche Idee wider hervorkramend: wir werden die Tour dann in zwei Gruppen in Angriff nehmen, ich werde mich mit Manfred diesbezgl. och mal kurzschließen. Wird bestimmt eine spaßige Aktion!

edit: du warst doch sowieso auf der Liste, oder?


----------



## Handlampe (24. Dezember 2009)

Oh weija. Bei so viel geballter Trailkompetenz muß ich ja eigentlich meine Kamera mit nehmen. 
Ansonsten liebäugel ich noch mit einer netten kompakten Systemkamera mit Wechselobjektiv von Panasonic: Der Lumix GF1
Das Ding hat nämlich zu meiner DSLR zwei große Vorteile: Erheblich kleiner und kann Film in HD.
Allerdings wenn ich die nette Brennweite im extremen Weitwinkelbereich von meiner "Dicken" abdecken will, dann zahl ich alleine nur für dieses Objektiv schon über 1000 Euronen.
Dafür bauen sich andere Leute ganze Räder auf.


----------



## supasini (24. Dezember 2009)

Leute mit so billigen Rädern kenn ich nich... 
Aber ich glaube auch, dass bei schönem Wetter eine fotografische und gefilmte Doku wirklich sehr nett werden könnte. Andererseits habe ich auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das Hinterherfahren in SChlüsselstellen diese massiv entschärfen kann: es ist mir gestern alleine sehr viel schwerer (= teilweise 5-6 Versuche benötigt) bestimmte STellen zu fahren als beim letzten Mal mit Eddy und Manfred: da bin ich sogar eine Stelle mehr gefahren und alles im ersten Versuch. :zerissensein:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Dezember 2009)

Kann die DV-Cam mitnehmen, sollte das Wetter einigermassen gut sein werd ich dies auch tun und sogar damit filmen
Ich werde dann fleissig Punkte sammeln denk ich, filmtechnisch gesehen sollte ja die Kamera schon unten sein wenn die anderen Teilnehmer den Trail / die Schlüsselstelle befahren.


----------



## Handlampe (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab auch schon einen Gruppenwunsch:

Wenn in meiner Gruppe Arnold, Eddy und Felix sind dann komme ich selber aus der Sache dann quasi als Trailgenie raus....die Burschen können nämlich ihre Fahrkünste auch dem werten Antitrailer vermitteln.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich werd auch mal meinen Camcorder mitbringen. Wenn man Szenen aus mehreren Perspektiven filmt, hat man für's Schneiden schöne Optionen. Die Cam kann ich ja jemandem in die Hand drücken, der nicht in der Wertung fahren will - sollte sich zeigen, dass Trophy und Doku sich ausschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (24. Dezember 2009)

Kann jede Cam. bedienen aber nicht jeden Trail fahren
Hab auch schon als Kamerakind erfahrungen gesammelt, wenn ich darf übernehme ich das Filmen, beiken wil ich aber auch noch ein bisschen

Frohe Weihnachten und bis dann
Peter


----------



## on any sunday (24. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Kenne nur Niederegger Marzipan...



Ich auch, mmmh, lecker 





allerdings ist der Vorrat heute unvorhergesehen zu Ende gegangen, Mist 

Ich hätte auch Lust an der unspaßigen TTT. Als bekennender Fahrtechnik Legastheniker würde ich aber nur als Fotoknecht dabei sein.


----------



## yogi71 (24. Dezember 2009)

*Wir wünschen allen *​ 





*Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr.*










* Liebe Grüße*

* Yogine & Yogi*


----------



## Handlampe (25. Dezember 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich werd auch mal meinen Camcorder mitbringen. Wenn man Szenen aus mehreren Perspektiven filmt, hat man für's Schneiden schöne Optionen. Die Cam kann ich ja jemandem in die Hand drücken, der nicht in der Wertung fahren will - sollte sich zeigen, dass Trophy und Doku sich ausschließen.



...ich würde dann gerne mal wieder das Schneiden übernehmen.


----------



## surftigresa (25. Dezember 2009)

Da ich weder filmen noch trialen kann, hoffe ich sehr, dass es eine getrennte Damen- und Herren-Wertung gibt


----------



## Redfraggle (25. Dezember 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Da ich weder filmen noch trialen kann, hoffe ich sehr, dass es eine getrennte Damen- und Herren-Wertung gibt



Clever eingefädelt, bei dem Andrang an weiblichen Teilnehmern !


----------



## GreyWolf (25. Dezember 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> ja sehr schön, dann sind wir erstmal FULL!
> (die Plätze mit den Fragezeichen sind reserviert)
> 
> 1. supasini
> ...




wann habt ihr da was wo vor?
noch nen platz frei^^


----------



## Bagatellschaden (25. Dezember 2009)

GreyWolf schrieb:


> wann habt ihr da was wo vor?
> noch nen platz frei^^



Lies doch mal den Thread. Da steht drin, wann wir was vor haben. Und auch, dass es mit der Teilnehmerzahl langsam aber sicher ein Problem gibt.


----------



## supasini (25. Dezember 2009)

Wie mein Vorredner schon sagt: die Veranstaltung ist voll, ist aber auch als interne Jahresendfeier des Teams und befreundeter Leute gedacht, mit Onkel Sonntag haben wir 2 7er-Gruppen, das ist eigentlich schon zu viel für das, was wir vorhaben. Ich baue dabei auf die Vernunft der Leute und darauf, das manche sich eher auf das Filmen und mit offenem Mund danebenstehen konzentrieren werden.
Sorry, aber das Gebiet, in das wir fahren ist sehr klein und empfindlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Dezember 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> ..... das manche sich eher auf das Filmen und mit offenem Mund danebenstehen konzentrieren werden.......



... in letzterem bin ich Weltklasse ! Un daus meinen Fireblade-Zeiten fahre ich immer nach dem Grundsatz "Fahre keine Strecke zweimal am gleichen Tage !" womit dann auch für zügige weiterfahrt meinerseits gesorgt ist


----------



## sinux (27. Dezember 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Wer nicht am "Wettkampf" teilnehmen möchte muss das aber nicht, sollte aber stattdessen vielleicht nen Fotoapparat mitbringen



Da ich vermutlich recht schnell mit dem Punkte zählen nicht mehr mitkommen werde, bring ich mal die DSLR mit...
Also macht Euch hübsch


----------



## ML-RIDER (27. Dezember 2009)

habe das Gefühl, am 30.12. sind wir mit 3 Fahrer und 12 Fotografen unterwegs


----------



## Langenfelder (27. Dezember 2009)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> habe das Gefühl, am 30.12. sind wir mit 3 Fahrer und 12 Fotografen unterwegs


 

Da haste aber nen rechenfehler bei 12 Fahrer + Opa Sonntag ( wegduck  )


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Dezember 2009)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> habe das Gefühl, am 30.12. sind wir mit 3 Fahrer und 12 Fotografen unterwegs



stimmt auch wieder, bei soviel geballter videokompetenz werd ich mich aufs fahren bzw. fallen konzentrieren und nurn paar bildchen mit der digicam machen wenns die zeit zulässt.


----------



## Enrgy (27. Dezember 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... aufs ... fallen konzentrieren ...



Outtakes für den neuen KBU Kalender...

Quasi die "Fünf des Monats", wie auf der Rückseite von Trialsport.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (27. Dezember 2009)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> habe das Gefühl, am 30.12. sind wir mit 3 Fahrer und 12 Fotografen unterwegs



das gefühl habe ich auch!!
da ich aber eigentlich zum fahren nach nideggen kommen wollte und nicht zum zuschauen, schlage ich vor, dass wir eine technikorientierte und eine eher streckenorientierte gruppe bilden. ich würde auch ganz demütig bei der letzteren mitfahren, da ich nicht wieder so viele turnübungen einlegen wollte - da bekommt man so wenig WP-punkte


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Dezember 2009)

@sini: findet die TTT auch im Regen statt ? Denke da nur an den minimierten Reibwert zwischen Fels und Gummi wenn Wasser dazu kommt


----------



## sinux (28. Dezember 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> @sini: findet die TTT auch im Regen statt ? Denke da nur an den minimierten Reibwert zwischen Fels und Gummi wenn Wasser dazu kommt



Ich denke, es gibt nur schlechte Klamotten und Reifen...
Aber die Knipsmaschine bleibt bei Regen zuhause.


----------



## ML-RIDER (28. Dezember 2009)

die Trails sind sooo einfach, die kann man auch im Regen fahren


----------



## Handlampe (28. Dezember 2009)

sinux schrieb:


> Aber die Knipsmaschine bleibt bei Regen zuhause.



...also bei mir bleibt bei Regen nicht nur die Knipsmaschine zu Hause.


----------



## supasini (28. Dezember 2009)

habe gerade mit ML telefoniert: wir lassen den Termin erstmal stehen, aber guckt bitte iher in den Fred: die Tour wird spätestens um 9 Uhr am Mittwoch abgesagt, wenn es zu stark regnet. Allerdings sind die Felsen dort auch bei Nässe griffig, leichter Niesel oder Feuchtigkeit ist kein Hindernis!


----------



## Futzy (29. Dezember 2009)

_Einverstanden_


----------



## supasini (29. Dezember 2009)

Startpunkt wird der Parkplatz am Ortseingang von Berg aus kommend (an der kleinen Kapelle, rechts) 11 Uhr geht's los. Futzy, sei 10:15 bei mir! will sonst noch jemand von den Euskirchenern mit mir fahren, 4 Leute mit Rädern sind ja überhaupt kein Prob, bei 5en müssen wir ein bisschen stapeln. Mit mehr Leuten würd ich gerne ein bisschen früher mit dem Verladen beginnen, so ab kurz nach 10...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich komm direkt nach Deggen. Bös moije .....

PS: Hat einer plan von der MotionControl-Kacke in der RS Reba ? Scheint so als ob die Feder die den LockOut zurückholt etwas mehr Vorspannung bräuchte. Trau mich aber nich so recht das Teil mal aufzumachen.


----------



## supasini (29. Dezember 2009)

im Prinzip ein bisschen. rausholen ist gar kein Problem: aufschrauben, rausziehen, gucken.
was funzt denn nicht? lässt es sich nicht mehr blockieren? dann wird es entweder zu wenig Seilzugspannung sein oder zu wenig Öl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (29. Dezember 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich komm direkt nach Deggen. Bös moije .....
> 
> PS: Hat einer plan von der MotionControl-Kacke in der RS Reba ? Scheint so als ob die Feder die den LockOut zurückholt etwas mehr Vorspannung bräuchte. Trau mich aber nich so recht das Teil mal aufzumachen.



Zur Gabel guckst Du mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=407819

Aber du bist nicht alleine mit Gabelproblemen: Meine Revelation verliert Luft in der Negativkammer.....Muss ich wohl doch mal die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Dezember 2009)

sinux schrieb:


> Zur Gabel guckst Du mal hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=407819


Jo, das hab ich mir auch schonmal angeschaut ! Werds mal versuchen denk ich sieht ja nicht so schwer aus. Vielleicht bau ichs auch gleich auf LO ohne Fernbedienung um, so oft hau ich den eh nicht rein.



sinux schrieb:


> Aber du bist nicht alleine mit Gabelproblemen: Meine Revelation verliert Luft in der Negativkammer.....Muss ich wohl doch mal die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen.



Am Würfel ? Wo hast du den gekäuft ? In schleiden muss ein Würfelhändler sein der die Dinger recht günstig raushaut, war aber noch nicht da !


----------



## sinux (29. Dezember 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> J
> Am Würfel ? Wo hast du den gekäuft ? In schleiden muss ein Würfelhändler sein der die Dinger recht günstig raushaut, war aber noch nicht da !



In Bonn in so'nem kleinen Radladen...mmmmh, wie hieß der noch...ach ja, Höflich & Service Bike Discount.
Der hat übrigens noch ein paar 2009er Modelle rumstehen, was gestern noch da.


----------



## Futzy (29. Dezember 2009)

_ok Supasini_


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Dezember 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> im Prinzip ein bisschen. rausholen ist gar kein Problem: aufschrauben, rausziehen, gucken.
> was funzt denn nicht? lässt es sich nicht mehr blockieren? dann wird es entweder zu wenig Seilzugspannung sein oder zu wenig Öl.



Blockieren geht, nur springt das Rädchen nicht in die Ausgangsposition zurück wenn ich den LO am Hebel wieder öffne. Muss dann immer am Ende des Zuges ein wenig ziehen damits wieder offen ist.


----------



## supasini (30. Dezember 2009)

das hab ich an meiner SID: muss ich immer ne kleine Entlastung an der Gabel haben, damit sie wieder aufgeht... (aber mal ehrlich: wie oft bruachst du das PL?)

btw: ich gehe stark davon aus, dass wir heute fahren. Ich empfehle das Mitführen von Regenklamotten.
Wer die Wahl hat: Flats und Protektoren sind sinnvoll.
Die "kleine Runde" hat 14 km / 600 Hm / gut 1,5 h Fahrzeit ohne Wiederholungen an den Schlüsselstellen, mit mehr. Das bekommen wir sicher hin, auch wenn es ein bisschen regnet. wenn wir danach noch Lust haben fahren wir beliebig lang weitere leckere Stellen an.

EDIT: LV-Mobil ist radtransportfähig umgebaut: 10 nach 10 bei mir zum Räderladen, 10:15 geht's los


----------



## sinux (30. Dezember 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> das hab ich an meiner SID: muss ich immer ne kleine Entlastung an der Gabel haben, damit sie wieder aufgeht... (aber mal ehrlich: wie oft bruachst du das PL?)



Das hat meine Rvlt. auch - kurzes Zappeln am Lenker und raus ist der Lock



supasini schrieb:


> btw: ich gehe stark davon aus, dass wir heute fahren. Ich empfehle das Mitführen von Regenklamotten.



Ich meine die Sonne käm fast schon raus


----------



## Langenfelder (30. Dezember 2009)

Morgen die Herren,

mir fehlt die Lust 80 km zum Startplatz zu fahren, um mich dann nassregnen zu lassen. Dreh dann in den Regenpausen lieber vor der Haustür ne runde.

guten Rutsch ( nicht wörtlich ) ins neue
Peter


----------



## Levelboss (30. Dezember 2009)

dito

Claus und ich bekennen uns als Schönwetterfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (30. Dezember 2009)

wer nicht mitfährt gewinnt auch keinen Blumentopf! 

ich nehm den Fotoapparat mit und mach euch Bilder von trockenen Trails - hier scheint die Sonne zwischen den Wolken durch.
Aber ist ok, ich kann's verstehen.


----------



## Futzy (30. Dezember 2009)

_Och Felix. =]
Hast de dich gestern zu sehr in Köln Kalk ausgetobt?^^_


----------



## surftigresa (30. Dezember 2009)

Sorry, aber ich bin auch raus.

Hier in Köln scheint die Sonne eher in Strömen und wetter.com sagt auch nichts gutes. Das ist mir auch mit meinen Augen im Moment etwas zu riskant. Da darf noch kein Schlamm reinspritzen, da bleibe ich heute lieber auf der Strasse. Schade, ich hatte mich schon so drauf gefreut.

Auf ein neues im nächsten Jahr!

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Enrgy (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich komme. Kann aber 10min später werden.


----------



## supasini (30. Dezember 2009)

gut, dann warten wir! tapfer, tapfer


----------



## ML-RIDER (30. Dezember 2009)

packe jetzt meine Klamotten, bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Futzy (30. Dezember 2009)

_Klasse Tour. =]
Die trails waren zwar was feucht aber von oben blieb es trocken._


----------



## katerpoldi (30. Dezember 2009)

tolle Tour, klasse Guide (besten Dank ML-Rider), klasse Trails und ne nette Truppe - das schreit nach ner Wiederholung im Trockenen

Euch einen guten Rutsch und ein schönes (Bike-)Jahr
der Kater


----------



## supasini (30. Dezember 2009)

Jo Leute, war cool heute.

*Die ccFreerider OG Ööskerche Trail-Trial-Trophy*

Am Start waren 8 Unentwegte, alle zu Hause im Regen gestartet, aber in N. war nix. Sogar die Sonne ließ sich strichweise sehen! 

1. supasini
2. sinux
3. schraeg
4. katerpoldi
5. Futzy
6. ML-Rider
Bagatellschaden
7. Enrgy
Langenfelder
8. obo
Handlampe
Surftigresa
Levelboss
on any sunday

Wir sind Trails ohne Schwierigkeiten gefahren:







Trails mit kleinen Schwierigkeiten, die aber fast jeder meistern konnte:






Schlüsselstellen bergauf:











Schlüsselstellen bergab:











Jaja, senkt nur alle beschämt den Kopf!

Manchen wurde auf den Trails sogar richtig heiß:






(Funktionsbekleidung wird völlig überbewertet!)

An anderen Stellen waren die Wege zu einfach, so dass mal wieder getrickst werden durfte:


Fahrer: Futzy, ML-RIDER, katerpoldi, obo (die Hinterherfahrer zeigen, dass mal wieder die Perspektive täuscht)
Off-Kommentar: schraeg

...und der zweite Teil der Serpentinenübung aus der Perspektive "von oben" (vgl. die Varianten von schraeg)
Rider: Enrgy, der unbekannte zugelaufene, sinux:


Übrigens gab es eine Novität: nach Start mit acht Leuten sind wir recht schnell zu neunt unterwegs gewesen!  (Angekommen sind wir letztlich nur zu siebt, insofern alles wieder in Butter )

Was ist von der Trophy übriggeblieben? Ich habe ne Zeit lang Fehlerpunkte gezählt, irgendwann aber den Überblick verloren: das Radfahren hat einfach wieder zu viel Spaß gemacht um mit so etwas schnödem wie einem Wettkampf konkurrieren zu können. Mein Fazit: brauch ich nicht! (ich hatte übrigens ca. 50 Punkte gesammelt, davon locker die Hälfte in Bergauf-Passagen )

Vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer, vor allem aber an ML-RIDER für das souveräne und angenehme Guiding. So konnte ich mich ganz auf's Fahren und Backguiden konzentrieren  Dazu kam dann noch die großzügige Runde Hochdruckreiniger in N., so dass alle Räder sauberer als auf dem Hinweg wieder in die Heimat fahren konnten.
Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: als wir die Räder verladen haben fing es wieder an zu regnen. 

Da ich zur Zeit keinen Tacho hab benötige ich noch Daten für die Buchführung: Fahrzeit, km, Hm!


----------



## obo (30. Dezember 2009)

Tolle Sache war das heut, es hat riesig Spass gemacht !

Die Bilder kommen noch dauert halt ein wenig.

Dank an die Guides und den Rest der Mannschaft.
Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute, klasse Tour heute ! Meinen herzlichsten Dank an Martin und Manni ! Habter escht Klase jemacht ! Bilder hab ich im Album hier mal ein paar zum direktangucken ( ihr seid doch sicherlich auch der Meinung das ich ne neue Digicam brauche oder ? Spenden werden entgegen genommen  )

So, der "Altmeister" im Trail:




Reges treiben im Busch:




Schlüsselstelle nennt man sowas glaub ich:




Trial im Trail von Herrn Energie:




Styler waren auch dabei:




The Guide himself:




Styler hintendran:




Manni beim Treppenfahren:





Wetta wa SUPA:




DIE JECKEN:





Hier noch die Daten Martin:
Länge:  ca.23km
Dauer: 02:30 h ( netto absolut )
Höhe: ca. 650hm

Ich bin noch nie so anstrengende 20km gefahren ! Ausser vielleicht in den Alpen.


Hier dann die Videos ( Achtung die Cam ist wirklich schlecht ! )


----------



## supasini (30. Dezember 2009)

die Widios sind doch tiptop!
Du brauchst keine neue Cam, sondern neue Motive (so wie auf dem ersten)!


----------



## Enrgy (30. Dezember 2009)

Jou, das war mal richtig toll heute!

Nachdem man sich ja schon fast beschimpfen lassen muß, wenn man bei 25cm Neuschnee keine 80km mit dem Auto fährt, obwohl es am Zielort herbeigeredete 20°C und Sonne hat, war der Entschluß schnell gefasst, durch den Regen ins trockene N. zu fahren um dort mit Gleichgesinnten Schlüsselstellen zu probieren. Und es hat sich gelohnt!

Zur Trophy:

Sowas muß man dann wirklich nach Wettkampfmassstäben aufziehen, um ein Ergebnis zu erhalten. 
Also mit Punktekarte, da reicht ja ein Buchführer mit ner Gesamtliste wo alles eingetragen wird, und genau definierten Regeln. Schwierige Sektionen vorher zu Fuß abgehen, nicht unwissend blind reinfahren. Trainieren geht aber schonmal garnicht, das ist wie Doping im Rennradsport 
Dann fahren alle nacheinander und warten bzw. machen den Fänger an gefährlichen Stellen, bis der letzte durch ist und es geht zur nächsten Sektion. Dauert zwar, aber nur so kommt man da irgendwie wertungsmäßig zu Potte.
Ich hatte zB. keine Lust, mir irgendwelche Punkte zu merken und wußte auch teilweise nicht, welche Stellen nun bewertet wurden und was nur Zwischenstrecke war.
Wenn das wiederholt wird und noch mehr Leute mitfahren wollen, sollte man vielleicht die Gruppe teilen und die Gebiete getrennt voneinander befahren. Also Gruppe 1 fährt erst alles links von N., die anderen die Sektionen rechts.
Aber Spaß hat das ohne Zweifel trotzdem gemacht, Tempo war seniorengerecht, so daß ich mit meinem Rollator locker mithalten konnte. 
Es macht halt einfach Spaß, diese tollen Trails zu fahren, ob nun bergauf oder bergab. 
Danke nochmals an unsere Guides M&M und für die ultimative Bikewäsche am Ende!

Für die Statistik: 20km/680Hm


----------



## Handlampe (30. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Jou, das war mal richtig toll heute!
> 
> Nachdem man sich ja schon fast beschimpfen lassen muß, wenn man bei 25cm Neuschnee keine 80km mit dem Auto fährt, obwohl es am Zielort herbeigeredete 20°C und Sonne hat, war der Entschluß schnell gefasst, durch den Regen ins trockene N. zu fahren um dort mit Gleichgesinnten Schlüsselstellen zu probieren. Und es hat sich gelohnt!



....Feind hört mit...


----------



## Enrgy (30. Dezember 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....Feind hört mit...




...der Lauscher an der Wand....


----------



## Bagatellschaden (30. Dezember 2009)

Javerdammmich: das war 'ne Fehlentscheidung, nicht zu fahren. Mir schien eine Stunde Anfahrt - mit Felix-einsammeln gut eineinviertel - einfach zu lang, um in mäßigem Wetter rumzugurken. Im Regenradar erschien ein Regenband hinterm anderen. Mistmistmist, das muss ich mal sagen. Wenigstens hab ich mir grad ein wenig die Arme in der Kletterhalle langgezogen.

Zum Eugenienstein: Habt Ihr mal die Variante links vorbei probiert? Also auf die Platten rauf, in die Rinne links am Fels rein und dann runter. Ist nett und man vermeidet das Gekratze am Felsblock rechts. Kostet bloß ein bisserl Überwindung, in die Rinne reinzuplumsen.

Die Treppen zwischen den Felsblöcken wird inzwischen übrigens auch von Melanie gemeistert. Spannend hier ist es, vor der Engestelle schon links reinzufahren. 

Ach, ich ärger' mich, nicht gefahren zu sein. Hab ich das schon erwähnt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (30. Dezember 2009)

nö, bisher nicht. willst du nochmal?
@Handlampe: Feind? welcher Feind?
aber wir hatten heute alle ein mächtig schlechtes Gewissen: es hat nämlich durchgängig Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Handlampe (31. Dezember 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> @Handlampe: Feind? welcher Feind?
> aber wir hatten heute alle ein mächtig schlechtes Gewissen: es hat nämlich durchgängig Spaß gemacht!



Nunja....die Zeiten wo ich gedacht habe, ich würde irgendwas verpassen sind schon ziemlich lange vorbei. 
Bis die Felsen  rund um N. von der Erosion abgetragen worden sind werde ich es bestimmt auch noch mal geschafft haben dort zu fahren.
Aber dann sicherlich bei besserem Wetter und dann auch mal wieder mit einem passenderem Fahrrad und besserer Gesundheit.


----------



## supasini (31. Dezember 2009)

Da hast du natürlich recht. Die Gruppe war auch an der oberen Grenze des verträglichen, bei mehr Leuten hätten wir in zwei Gruppen fahren müssen. Aber wieso kein geeignetets Rad? - Du hast doch den Schuppen voll davon!


----------



## sinux (31. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir vielen Dank für die schöne Tour, jedesmal geht ein bißchen mehr. Punkte zählen, sorry ich hab das Mathestudium nach dem 1 Semester geschmissen und bin auf Informatik gewechselt --> ohne DV technische Unterstützung geht da bei mir gar nix.

Zu meiner persönlich Performance (=Abkacken nach dem ersten Berg); Ich hab den Rest des Tages gestern auf dem SOfa oder in Bett verbracht mit leichtem Fieber und Anflug von Magen-Darm. :-( . Daher versteh' ich jetzt warum die Beine so schwer waren. 
Trotzdem Danke für's Warten mir hat's Spaß gemacht und beim nächsten Mal lass ich diese blöden Krankheitsgeister zuhause.

...und beim aufem Sofaliegen sa ich dann in der Lokalzeit Köln den ultimativen Jahresrückblick: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vi61CN60uiA"]YouTube- Frohes Fest 2009[/ame]
Guten Rutsch Euch allen


----------



## supasini (31. Dezember 2009)

Zum Jahresabschluss auch von mir GUTEN RUTSCH - und den zweite Teil der Serpentinenübung hab ich oben eingefügt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Dezember 2009)

Auch der Hubert wünscht allen Freireitern Ööskerche & Friends ein gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2010, auf das wir noch einige so tolle Touren wie oben drehen können !


----------



## obo (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes neues Jahr mit allem was dazu gehoert...

Die Bilder vom letzten Jahr habe ich hochgeladen, viel Spass


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Januar 2010)

So, heuer war ich wieder fleissig. In sage und schreibe 3 Std hab ich ganze 30km geschafft, leck mich Fett tritt sich das sch*****lecht.


----------



## sinux (9. Januar 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> So, heuer war ich wieder fleissig. In sage und schreibe 3 Std hab ich ganze 30km geschafft, leck mich Fett tritt sich das sch*****lecht.



nee klar...iss super getroffen -  Euskirchen, unverkennbar....
Wir geh'n jetzt Schlittenfaan am Stockert Loch 15


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (9. Januar 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> So, heuer war ich wieder fleissig. In sage und schreibe 3 Std hab ich ganze 30km geschafft, leck mich Fett tritt sich das sch*****lecht.



tröste dich, laufen war zwar schön, aber auch nicht gerade ne lockere angelegenheit bei neuschnee.
aber immer schön punkte sammeln, jungens


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2010)

Falls jemand mitrutschen möchte: N8Ride


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Januar 2010)

tschö männerz, bin jetz ma ne Woche in Sölden mein unwesen treiben !


----------



## supasini (16. Januar 2010)

hört sich doch gut an: viel spaß! 
aber brich dir nicht die gräten - immer schön auch hinten augen haben (guckst du hier
(ich war ja Anfang des Monats auf Fortbildung Skifahren - und ich kann dir sagen: auf vollen Pisten schiebe ich zur Zeit leichte Panik. Ich bin definitiv langsamer geworden. Muss ich mir wohl mal neue Ski kaufen, irgendwie schreit das nach nem Slalomcarver )


----------



## Eifelwolf (17. Januar 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> ... Ich bin definitiv langsamer geworden. Muss ich mir wohl mal neue Ski kaufen, irgendwie schreit das nach nem Slalomcarver )


 
Kenne ich alles (auch das mit dem Slalomcarver, meiner kommt sogar aus EU), ist der normale Werdegang = Alterungsprozeß ! Allen Betroffenen: Ski heil!


----------



## on any sunday (18. Januar 2010)

Na dann viel Spaß im Schanee. Ich fahre Mitte Februar auch in den Winterspocht, 2 Wochen Enduro nach Spanien zum Sandwedeln in den Ramblas,  Leere Pisten, keine Gefahr von hinten umgefahren zu werden,  denn ich bin meist der Letzte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (19. Januar 2010)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich bin definitiv langsamer geworden.  ...


Aber mit dem Auto warst du noch recht schnell unterwegs. Am 2. Januar - gegen 15 Uhr - auf der A3 irgendwo zwischen F und K ... wenn die "Indizien" passen ... 

Ride On! und gute Besserung
Stefan


----------



## supasini (19. Januar 2010)

Hi stefan,
jo, da war ich auf dem Rückweg vom Silvesterfeiern und auf dem Weg zur Skifahrt. (aber Tempo 120-130 ist doch nicht soooo schnell...)
Besserung brauch ich keine, der Unfall war ja vor einem Jahr. Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. Januar 2010)

Moin!

Bin bei LV & FR dabei. Urlaub ist durch!



Thomas


----------



## supasini (21. Januar 2010)

ja sehr geil das!
freu mich schon
ich bin aber nur noch Hardtail-Liteviller - gerade hat mein 301-Rahmen Richtung Bornheim (?) sein bisheriges Heim verlassen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Januar 2010)

Grüz'di Enck, da simma wied'r !
Das war ja mal fein. 5 von 6 Tagen pefekte Bedingungen. quasi auf die Piste gefallen und jeden Tag mächtig mächtig Kilometer gefressen.
und so sahs da aus:








Mit dem Slalomfahren hatten wir wenig Probleme, haben in Hochsölden gewohnt und waren daher früh weg und brauchten spät keine Talabfahrt machen. Wenn man die blauen Pisten gemieden hat ging's eigentlich vom Verkehr her. Einzig ein Skilehrer hat mich von den Füssen geholt, der war natürlich sehr einsichtig, ich glaub die haben immer Vorfahrt oder ? egal ob die von oben nach unten oder von unten nach oben fahren ! 

PS: sollte mal jemand nach Sölden fahren umbedingt in der Gampe Thaya den Kaiserschmarn probiern ! Sofern mans mag ! Geht auch im Sommer mit Bike.

Wenn ich mich diese Woche wieder klimatisiert hab  werden wieder Punkte für den Pokal gesammelt.


----------



## supasini (7. Februar 2010)

huiuiuiuiui - schifoahrn is soo scheee...
ich konnte mich heute nicht auf's rad motivieren.
aber villeicht ist das ja ein projekt für nächsten sommer?
http://www.microsoft.com/germany/aktionen/mach-es-machbar/


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Februar 2010)

jo, kann ich verstehn bei mir hat das auch immer nachwirkung !

wir wärs noch mal mit ner teamausfahrt nach karneval so ende februar ?
gerne NP oder auch ahrtal unter der fachkundigen führung des Herr s. aus e. und/oder v. aus w.a.b.


----------



## sinux (7. Februar 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> huiuiuiuiui - schifoahrn is soo scheee...
> ich konnte mich heute nicht auf's rad motivieren.
> aber villeicht ist das ja ein projekt für nächsten sommer?
> http://www.microsoft.com/germany/aktionen/mach-es-machbar/



Ich nutz Project ja seit Jahren, aber irgendwie sahen meine Projektergebnisse immer anders aus....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Februar 2010)

.... was für Zeiten !

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g"]YouTube- Downhill 90 er Jahre[/ame]


----------



## sinux (7. Februar 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> .... was für Zeiten !
> 
> YouTube- Downhill 90 er Jahre



mit so Rädern waren wir auch unterwegs - sini, weißt weißt du noch 20.10.1990 - JubiTour zu VAdders 50sten...


v.l.
Chris, Jörg (sinux), Kalli (Vadder), Martin (supasini)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (7. Februar 2010)

sinux schrieb:


> mit so Rädern waren wir auch unterwegs - sini, weißt weißt du noch 20.10.1990 - JubiTour zu VAdders 50sten...
> Anhang anzeigen 181294
> v.l.
> Chris, Jörg (sinux), Kalli (Vadder), Martin (supasini)



holla,
was für klamotten - hat supasini damals auch aerobic gemacht


----------



## Enrgy (7. Februar 2010)

Und Olli Potowski war auch dabei...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Februar 2010)

sinux schrieb:


> mit so Rädern waren wir auch unterwegs - sini, weißt weißt du noch 20.10.1990 - JubiTour zu VAdders 50sten...
> Anhang anzeigen 181294
> v.l.
> Chris, Jörg (sinux), Kalli (Vadder), Martin (supasini)



Geilomat ! Absolut kultig das Bild.
Ich war 1991 auf nem Trek 990 unterwegs. Hatte aber von Trails usw noch keinen blassen schimmer. Hatte dann leider zwischenzeitlich eine motorisierte-zweirad-geschmacksirritation bevor ich wieder eingestiegen bin.
Wär ich doch mal beim mtb geblieben und hätt nich die ganze Kohle auf der Nordschleife pulverisiert dann könnt ich mir jetzt auch ein Liteville leisten


----------



## sinux (7. Februar 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Geilomat ! Absolut kultig das Bild.
> Ich war 1991 auf nem Trek 990 unterwegs. Hatte aber von Trails usw noch keinen blassen schimmer. Hatte dann leider zwischenzeitlich eine motorisierte-zweirad-geschmacksirritation bevor ich wieder eingestiegen bin.
> Wär ich doch mal beim mtb geblieben und hätt nich die ganze Kohle auf der Nordschleife pulverisiert dann könnt ich mir jetzt auch ein Liteville leisten



Ich war auf dem guten Specialized Stumpjumper Comp unterwegs. Saugeiles Rad, hatte XT komplett und hatte ich mir von meinem erstverdienten Geld bei P&G (Pampers) gekauft.
Man beachte aber auch die sagenhaften Römer Helme. Zum Glück mussten die keinen Test bestehen...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (7. Februar 2010)

Ja geil! Wie Segelohren abstehende Cantis und quietschbunte Checker-Pig-Klamotten. Mein erstes eigenes Bike (anno 92) war ein Orange Clockwork. Vorher hab ich das ansonsten unbenutzte Schauff-Bike eines Kumpels malträtiert.


----------



## supasini (7. Februar 2010)

damals war ich gerade selber Vadder geworden: Student und kein Geld: die Klamotten sind alle von Charme & Anmut - auf meine ersten Klickies hab ich damals 1 Jahr gespart!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Februar 2010)

Wir sollten mal ne Retro-Runde planen


----------



## sinux (7. Februar 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wir sollten mal ne Retro-Runde planen



Auf Original-Material !!!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (7. Februar 2010)

sinux schrieb:


> Auf Original-Material !!!



Die Klamotten würden jedenfalls zu Karneval passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (7. Februar 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wir sollten mal ne Retro-Runde planen





sinux schrieb:


> Auf Original-Material !!!





Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Die Klamotten würden jedenfalls zu Karneval passen...



Hab ich schon seit Jahren vor und mir dafür extra mal in der Bucht fürn Euro ne schrille alt Hose geschossen. Aus Mitleid hat der Verkäufer mir noch ne zweite beigepackt...
Shirts, Handschuhe und Rucksack aus der Zeit sind ja noch im ständigen Einsatz...


----------



## supasini (7. Februar 2010)

Retro Runde is gut, dann muss ich auf meinen Stumpjumper nur Knubbelreifen ziehen, hab irgendwo noch nen Satz Z-Max oder so rumliegen... Die Klamotten hab ich allerdings vor 2 Wochen entsorgt


----------



## on any sunday (7. Februar 2010)

Rad, Trikot und Hose ? wären noch vorhanden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Februar 2010)

Da scheint ja auf jeden Fall interesse an ner Retro Tour zu bestehen.
Hab zwar kein Bike mehr aber der Banesto Renndress in XXXXL sollte noch irgendwo rumliegen.

Möchte einer der Herrn was unternehmen oder soll ich mal für den Sommer/Spätsommer ne Retro-Tour einstellen ?
Denke das imFfrühjahr erstmal bei einigen der Terminkalender voll ist und ausserdem hat man so noch Zeit Retro_Material zu beschaffen


----------



## Handlampe (8. Februar 2010)

Mädels, schaut doch mal über den Tellerrand bzw. den Rhein... da gibt es schon eine solche Veranstaltung:

Retrotour mit Seelrider


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Februar 2010)

wer schaut schon so weit vorraus ins LMB  und dann auch noch über den Rhein 
Alles klaro, das ist mal vorgemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (11. Februar 2010)

neulich bei supasini und cepaea vor dem Haus:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Februar 2010)

fein fein, kannst du gleich so wie's ist nach Kommern bringen


----------



## supasini (11. Februar 2010)

ne, geht nich: die Federelemente sind nicht auf deine Gewichtsklasse abstimmbar 

btw: heute jemand Lust auf Spocht?
Radfahren oder Langlauf wäre von mir aus möglich!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. Februar 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> neulich bei supasini und cepaea vor dem Haus:



Ganz hübsch. Allerdings scheint mir diese Fußangel da am Heck darauf hinzudeuten, dass sich LV noch was ausdenken muss: entweder einen eigenen Umwerfer mit passender Zuganlenkung oder eine vernünftige Zugführung. So ist das irgendwie nicht so schön.


----------



## supasini (11. Februar 2010)

vielleicht noch ein bisschen zu lang, aber ich hatte schon mehrmals Probleme mit geknickten Außenzügen am LV. Das Mk8 ist auch nur noch für Shadow oder SRAM vorgesehen, damit ist die Zugführung besser (aber m.E. die Funktion schlechter, das klassische Shimpanso-Schaltwerk funzt einfach seeehr geschmeidig, vor allem in der hier verbauten Komi aus XTR 970 und XT 770 Shifter)


----------



## Enrgy (11. Februar 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> neulich bei supasini und cepaea vor dem Haus:



neue Gabel?


----------



## supasini (11. Februar 2010)

is nich mein Rad! (meinen Rahmen hat ralleb gekauft, sieht jetzt so aus) - beachte die Rahmengröße und den (Mädchen)sattel!


----------



## katerpoldi (11. Februar 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> is nich mein Rad! (meinen Rahmen hat ralleb gekauft, sieht jetzt so aus) - beachte die Rahmengröße und den (Mädchen)sattel![/QUOTE
> 
> und ich dachte schon, du hättest jetzt so nen altmänner-gesundheits-sattel


----------



## supasini (11. Februar 2010)

na gut - ich löse auf: das Rad gehört cepaea - kleines Geschenk nach 21 1/2 Jahren verheiratet und so, als Motivationshilfe für den geplanten AlpenX gedacht.

Liteville Mk4 M
RS Revelation U-turn Air 110-140 mm 2009
Antrieb komplett XT 770 mit XTR 970er Schaltwerk und Kette 7701
Bremse Avid Elixir R 185/185
LRS DT 240s/DT comp/Prolock/DT 4.1d
Fat Albert front/Nobby Nic 2010 beide 2,25" mit Schwalbe Xlight-SV-Schläuchen
Syntace P6 gekürzt mit Selle Italia Ldy Gelflow
Syntace F 119 90 mm
RaceFace Evolve 680 mm
Syntace Moto 2010
Pedale Shimano DX mit kurzen Pins

Gewicht komplett mit allem wie auf den Bildern 12,95 kg (gewogen an Hängewaage)

der besondere Dank gebürt aber Herrn M. aus einem bekannten Bonner Fahrradladen für die finanzielle Hilfe beim Bau


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Februar 2010)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> ne, geht nich: die Federelemente sind nicht auf deine Gewichtsklasse abstimmbar



stimmt hab letztes jahr schon ne reba geplättet !  ob die revelation da standhält ???



			
				supasini schrieb:
			
		

> aber m.E. die Funktion schlechter, das klassische Shimpanso-Schaltwerk funzt einfach seeehr geschmeidig, vor allem in der hier verbauten Komi aus XTR 970 und XT 770 Shifter



muss ich auch zustimmen, das schattentechnik schaltwerk schaltet sich merklich "härter" als das alte !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (11. Februar 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> is nich mein Rad!



Wenn dein Rahmen weg ist - mit was willst du dann AX und sonst fahren? Mit dem HT? Oder haste noch nen Pfeil im Köcher...
Oder steht gar schon ein neues Fully im Keller?


----------



## supasini (11. Februar 2010)

im Kella steht nur ne große Kiste mit den ganzen Teilen für den Heuaufbau:
ich warte auf das Mk8 (das neue Modell mit 140 oder 160 mm Federweg hinten) - soll diese oder nächste Woche ausgeliefert werden. 
an cepaeas Rad sind ja keine Teile von meinem verbaut...


----------



## surftigresa (11. Februar 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> kleines Geschenk nach 21 1/2 Jahren verheiratet und so


 
vielleicht sollte ich doch so langsam mal heiraten, sonst bekomme ich ja erst im Altersheim einen Rolator geschenkt


----------



## Enrgy (11. Februar 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ... sonst bekomme ich ja erst im Altersheim einen Rolator geschenkt



Komm in unser Seniorenteam, das Teil gibts als Gratisbeigabe!


----------



## surftigresa (11. Februar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Komm in unser Seniorenteam, das Teil gibts als Gratisbeigabe!


 
Na ihr habt aber ein niedriges Eintrittsalter. Wenn das doch bei dem Rentenverein auch so wäre


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2010)

Es taut, es taut, es taut ! http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9572


----------



## yogi71 (21. Februar 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Es taut, es taut, es taut ! http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9572



Naja heute auf dem Michelsberg war noch jede Menge Schnee, das war ne geile Rutschpartie.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2010)

Ajo, bin heut ins Flachland rein. Am Rotbach entlang bis Wichterich und dann rüber zur Erft, kehrt marsch nach Eu und dann über den Billiger Knipp zurück. War größtenteils Eisfrei bis auf Billiger Wald, war aber gut befahrbar. Denke das man bis Ende der Woche wieder entspannt Hardtwald-Cruising machen kann.


----------



## yogi71 (21. Februar 2010)

Flachland ist total matschig! Billiger Wald war Schnee

Bin von mir aus zum Billiger Wald an der Funkstation vorbei zum Golfplatz, dann Richtung Wachendorf, Iversheim und hoch zu Parkplatz Friedwald. Dann Richtung Steinbach, aber kurz vorher hoch zu Michelsberg, den bis oben und dann zur Steinbach. Einmal rum, am Kloster vorbei und wieder Heim durch den Hardwald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2010)

Wann warste da ? bin so gegen 12 durch den BilligerW gecruist. FUnkstation ging aber doch noch !  war zwar weiß aber man hatte einigermassen Vortrieb und von der glätte her gings auch fand ich


----------



## yogi71 (21. Februar 2010)

War ok! Bin da so um halb zwölf gecruist


----------



## supasini (21. Februar 2010)

ich war heute nachmittag mit dem RR bis zur Ahrstraße: da liegt noch richtig hoch der Schnee. meine MTB-Motivation ist zur Zeit im Keller: entweder gefährlic hund Spaßfrei oder hinterher länger putzen als vorher fahren


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Februar 2010)

Falls jemand zum Punktesammeln antreten möchte: Termin


----------



## surftigresa (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

hat vielleicht einer von Euch eine Syntace P6 34.9mm günstig abzugeben? Oder hat vielleicht einer eine, die er im Moment nicht braucht und mir leihen würde?

Mein MK8 ist im Landeanflug und mir fehlt da noch so ein kleines Detail....

Im Moment versuche ich über airwings eine Adapterhülse zu bekommen, aber die haben mir bisher immer noch keinen Liefertermin genannt.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## supasini (23. Februar 2010)

ich hab alles im Keller - außer Rahmen und Partskit!
(von den Stützen sogar zwei, aber die sind beide in Gebrauch...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (24. Februar 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Falls jemand zum Punktesammeln antreten möchte: Termin



ich bin wahrscheinlich - zumindest nach dem heutigen familienterminabgleich - dabei und fahre um 9.30 uhr in EU los.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Februar 2010)

Supi ! Mal sehn ob ich bis Samstag noch die drei Bäume auf dem Trail Richtung Waldkapelle Eicks erledige, ansonsten müsst ihr BunnyHopp üben


----------



## Enrgy (24. Februar 2010)

Hmm, schade, würde gern mitfahren, aber meine Frau hat Geburtstag und zum Brunch Leute eingeladen. Da wäre es ein klein wenig suboptimal, wenn ich nicht anwesend bin...


----------



## supasini (24. Februar 2010)

och, die hat nähxtes jahr wieder geburtstag... 
ich guck ,ma, lust hätt ich auch große, vielleicht geht's ja - ist aber ziemlich früh! (für WE - in der Woche steht der Wecker auf 6:00)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Februar 2010)

Ajo schaut mal, werd ich noch öfters einstellen im laufe des Jahres. Ist aber jetz nich zu vergleichen mit den burner Trailtouren im Ahrtal, die Trails hier sind ja eigentlich Lullifax ! Aber zum warmfahren für die Saison taugen die auch.Sini kennt die eh alle denk ich.


----------



## supasini (24. Februar 2010)

mir geht's auch weniger um neue Trails als um alte Gesichter.
hab mich mal eingetragen, 1/2 10 am Spielplatz? 
jogi, du kannst ja um 9:20 bei mir sein, dann fahren wir alle zusammen nach Kommern!


----------



## katerpoldi (24. Februar 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> mir geht's auch weniger um neue Trails als um alte Gesichter.
> hab mich mal eingetragen, 1/2 10 am Spielplatz?
> jogi, du kannst ja um 9:20 bei mir sein, dann fahren wir alle zusammen nach Kommern!



jau, chef, 9.30 uhr am spielplatz.


----------



## surftigresa (24. Februar 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> ich hab alles im Keller - außer Rahmen und Partskit!
> (von den Stützen sogar zwei, aber die sind beide in Gebrauch...)


 
Angeber 

Manchmal ist mein Leben halt etwas chaotisch, aber ich liebe es trotzdem 

Vielleicht kommt ja dafür mein Rahmen vor deinem


----------



## supasini (25. Februar 2010)

so wie's zur Zeit aussieht kommt meiner erst Mai/Juni


----------



## yogi71 (25. Februar 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> jogi, du kannst ja um 9:20 bei mir sein, dann fahren wir alle zusammen nach Kommern!


 
Werde mich bemühen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (25. Februar 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> mir geht's auch weniger um neue Trails als um alte Gesichter.
> hab mich mal eingetragen, 1/2 10 am Spielplatz?
> jogi, du kannst ja um 9:20 bei mir sein, dann fahren wir alle zusammen nach Kommern!



Martin, hast du noch Platz für ein Bike+Fahrer? Dann brauch ich nicht grad so weit  anzureisen und würde dann auch um 9.20 bei dir sein.


----------



## supasini (25. Februar 2010)

ehem - ich dachte an die Anreise von EU per Rad - das geht auf dem Radweg entspannt in 30 min bis Kommern... 
In unserem Windschatten ist natürlich noch ein Plätzchen frei!


----------



## yogi71 (25. Februar 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Martin, hast du noch Platz für ein Bike+Fahrer? Dann brauch ich nicht grad so weit anzureisen und würde dann auch um 9.20 bei dir sein.


 
Wenn es Dir zuviel ist, kannst Du auch bis zu mir kommen, ich würde dann mit dem Auto nach Kommern reisen, da es sein könnte das ich nach der Tour schnell nach Hause muss!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (25. Februar 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> so wie's zur Zeit aussieht kommt meiner erst Mai/Juni



Du brauchst ja auch einen großen Rahmen; die muss man eben länger wachsen lassen, als die Winzdinger für Melanies.


----------



## Handlampe (25. Februar 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> ehem - ich dachte an die Anreise von EU per Rad - das geht auf dem Radweg entspannt in 30 min bis Kommern...
> In unserem Windschatten ist natürlich noch ein Plätzchen frei!



....achso...na gut, dann komm ich also zu dir um dann mit dem Rad nach Kommern zu fahren. Wenn es allerdings regnen sollte dann braucht ihr nicht auf mich zu warten. Stichwort: Schönwetterbiker


----------



## supasini (25. Februar 2010)

warten? wer hat hier warten gesagt?! - Ich würde doch meine heilige Teammitgliedschaft nicht durch so eine Nachlässigkeit im Umgang mit meinem Cheffe auf's Spiel setzen!


----------



## yogi71 (25. Februar 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> warten? wer hat hier warten gesagt?! - Ich würde doch meine heilige Teammitgliedschaft nicht durch so eine Nachlässigkeit im Umgang mit meinem Cheffe auf's Spiel setzen!



Schleimer


----------



## surftigresa (25. Februar 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> so wie's zur Zeit aussieht kommt meiner erst Mai/Juni


 
da hast Du wohl etwas falsch gemacht 

Meiner steht seit heute bei meinen Eltern im Wohnzimmer . Das Paket mit den Teilen liegt im nächsten Postamt und so wie es aussieht hilft mir ein sehr sehr netter Mensch aus der Patsche und löst mein Problem mit der Sattelstütze . Et hät no imme jood jejange.

Da kann es am Samstag losgehen mit der Schrauberei. Ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Februar 2010)

Morgen Leute,
leider will der physische Hubert z.Zt. nicht so wie der Mentale ! Soll heissen das gestern irgend sone ferfi....e Bazille den Weg in meinen Kopf gefunden hat. Zur Zeit plage ich mich "nur" mit etwas Schnupfen rum, sollte es nicht schlimmer werden werd ich den Termin morgen bestehen lassen, sollte es sich verschlimmern muss ich den Termin leider sausen lassen. Ich werde deswegen morgen Früh wohl oder übel eine Entscheidung fällen müssen, *deswegen bitte umbedingt vorher nochmal hier rein gucken bitte *! Tut mir Hölle leid Jungens, da is der Schnee endlich weg und ich hab son schei** im Ballesch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (26. Februar 2010)

Falls der Hubäät nich kann werden wir ihn sehr bedauern - aber ich bin für trotzdem längere Runde fahren. Ich schlage vor, dass wir dann ne schöne Trail-Runde RuEU drehen, Treffpunkt wäre dann um 9:20 bei mir resp. 9:30 beim Kater am Spielplatz. (Ale angemeldeten sind ja aus EU resp. reisen von dort an)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub das hat kein Sin mit mir morgen, Kopf ist total zu, einzig das Mittagessen hat wieder den Weg nach draußen gefunden :kotz: und Temperatur scheint auch zu klettern  Ich werde den Termin absagen  Wird aber nachgeholt großes Eifler-Indianer-Ehrenwort 

Danke Martin das du das dann übernehmen würdest find ich Klasse 
So brauch ich mir wenigstens kein schlechtes Gewissen machen das ihr euch langweilt  Sollte ich nächste Woche wieder fit sein wovon ich ausgehe stell ich wieder was ein. 

Ciao und viel Spass morgen 

PS: Bitte keine Bilder oder Tourberichte, das würde meine sensible Psyche nicht mitmachen


----------



## katerpoldi (26. Februar 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Falls der Hubäät nich kann werden wir ihn sehr bedauern - aber ich bin für trotzdem längere Runde fahren. Ich schlage vor, dass wir dann ne schöne Trail-Runde RuEU drehen, Treffpunkt wäre dann um 9:20 bei mir resp. 9:30 beim Kater am Spielplatz. (Ale angemeldeten sind ja aus EU resp. reisen von dort an)



hervorragend - bin dabei
was ist mit sinux???


----------



## sinux (26. Februar 2010)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> hervorragend - bin dabei
> was ist mit sinux???



Bin gerade aus Holland wiedergekommen und werde morgen um 9:30h am Spielplatz sein 

Genehmigung ist erteilt...

Mit welchen Radeln radeln wir denn? 
Anbetracht des zu erwartenden etwas schweren Bodens und Sorge um den Kinetik des vollen Schwarzen neige ich dann doch zur Wahl des harten Schwarzen.....
Womit werdet Ihr auflaufen?


----------



## supasini (26. Februar 2010)

schwer und schlammig: BRAVE!


----------



## yogi71 (26. Februar 2010)

Wenn es nicht schnell wird und Ihr ne rote Laterne braucht, bin ich dabei! Sollte es zu schnell werden,kein Problem, kenn mich ja auch ein bisschen aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (26. Februar 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht schnell wird und Ihr ne rote Laterne braucht, bin ich dabei! Sollte es zu schnell werden,kein Problem, kenn mich ja auch ein bisschen aus!



Hey, du willst mir doch nicht meinen Job streitig machen.


----------



## yogi71 (26. Februar 2010)

Na dann bin ich ja hinten nicht alleine! Bis morgen!


----------



## Handlampe (27. Februar 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Falls der Hubäät nich kann werden wir ihn sehr bedauern - aber ich bin für trotzdem längere Runde fahren. Ich schlage vor, dass wir dann ne schöne Trail-Runde RuEU drehen, Treffpunkt wäre dann um 9:20 bei mir resp. 9:30 beim Kater am Spielplatz. (Ale angemeldeten sind ja aus EU resp. reisen von dort an)



Hi Martin

Bin dann doch für heute raus. Hat sich so Einiges ergeben, u.a. funktioniert mein Auto nicht, was dafür spricht daß ich heute morgen hier bei mir zu Hause ein wenig basteln muß. 
Ich werde dann wahrscheinlich heute Nachmittag die Dackelschneidersaison eröffnen...


----------



## surftigresa (27. Februar 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich werde dann wahrscheinlich heute Nachmittag die Dackelschneidersaison eröffnen...


 
Was ist das denn für ein neues Hobbie


----------



## Enrgy (27. Februar 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein neues Hobbie



Rennradfahren, pfff..


----------



## supasini (27. Februar 2010)

Was für eine Tour!!! Bei allerfeinstem Wetter über trockene Trails, es war so schön, dass ich gleich noch ne kleine Runde mit cepaea und littlesini drangehängt habe 
meinetwegen kann es mit der Wetterentwicklung so weitergehen.


----------



## sinux (27. Februar 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Was für eine Tour!!! Bei allerfeinstem Wetter über trockene Trails, es war so schön, dass ich gleich noch ne kleine Runde mit cepaea und littlesini drangehängt habe
> meinetwegen kann es mit der Wetterentwicklung so weitergehen.



Kann ich nur bestätigen , wenn auch ich nicht mehr in der Lage gewesen wäre ne Runde dranzuhängen. Da fehlen wohl noch ein paar Kilometer in den Beinchen


----------



## yogi71 (27. Februar 2010)

War das schön heute, super Wetter, nette Leute und ne schöne Tour. Danke.
Dem kleinen Sturz heute, hab ich ne Rippenprellung zu verdanken! Lachen und husten in der nächsten Zeit verboten!

Ich hoffe bis bald

Jürgen


----------



## katerpoldi (27. Februar 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> War das schön heute, super Wetter, nette Leute und ne schöne Tour. Danke.
> Dem kleinen Sturz heute, hab ich ne Rippenprellung zu verdanken! Lachen und husten in der nächsten Zeit verboten!
> 
> Ich hoffe bis bald
> ...



na, du ärmster, dann gute besserung.
in der tat: endlich mal wieder bei nomalem voreifel-sonnenwetter biken


----------



## supasini (3. März 2010)

War gerade mit dem einzig verbliebenen MTB unterwegs: dem 101. 
Habe aber gestern und heute an wei unterschiedliche Hersteller Geld für neue Rahmen überwiesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (3. März 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> War gerade mit dem einzig verbliebenen MTB unterwegs: dem 101.
> Habe aber gestern und heute an wei unterschiedliche Hersteller Geld für neue Rahmen überwiesen




gibt es in deiner welt denn noch andere hersteller als liteville


----------



## supasini (3. März 2010)

jo!

wie findeste den?







(Stahl!)










aber AUCH Liteville!


----------



## sinux (3. März 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> jo!
> 
> 
> (Stahl!)



'nen schönen Stahlrahmen hab' ich auch noch im Carport stehen...bewährt und super robust...

und ein RAd hab ich eben auch bestellt






BTW:
Ich wollte Freitag nachmittag ein HT-Ründchen drehen, vermutlich ab 15:30h

Irgendwer Interesse mich zu begleiten ?!?!


----------



## supasini (3. März 2010)

Interesse ja. Zeit sicher nicht. Bei uns wird jemand 21.
Aber ein schickes Radel haste bestellt, müssen wir wohl mal an die Zubehörplanung gehen. 
Und so einen Stahlrahmen hab ich auch noch - der ist aber nicht für Federgabeln bis 150 mm ausgelegt - eher bis 15 mm


----------



## yogi71 (4. März 2010)

sinux schrieb:


> BTW:
> Ich wollte Freitag nachmittag ein HT-Ründchen drehen, vermutlich ab 15:30h
> 
> Irgendwer Interesse mich zu begleiten ?!?!


 
Dat is doch zu früh, da geht doch jeder normale Bürger noch arbeiten! 

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## katerpoldi (4. März 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> jo!
> 
> wie findeste den?
> 
> ...



huihuihui,
da wird deine bewährte farbpalette aber ausdifferenziert. 
ist das jetzt noch espresso-braun oder geht das schon in andere farbnuancen hinein?


----------



## supasini (4. März 2010)

ne, genau diese Farbkombi habsch bestellt. Dazu diese Griffe in "dogshitbrown"


----------



## yogi71 (4. März 2010)

Na dann fallen die Spritzer beim durchfahren der Hundehaufen ja nicht mehr so auf!


----------



## sinux (4. März 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Dat is doch zu früh, da geht doch jeder normale Bürger noch arbeiten!



Nich, wenn man vorher in der Woche schon gaaaaaanz fleißig war....
aber dann iss es wenigstens noch hell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (4. März 2010)

Dat stimmt, viel Spass!


----------



## supasini (4. März 2010)

Am WE geht ganz sicher was, vielleicht schon auf 301?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. März 2010)

Hey Martin, schade wg. gestern abend, aber wir waren schon fast an der Kohlweghütte. Ganz schön kalt da oben.


----------



## supasini (4. März 2010)

nicht nur da oben: ich bin geschmeidig und guter Dinge gestartet: als ich um 1/4 nach 8 oder so wieder zu Hause war hatte ich noch mal Eisfüße und die Lust am Radeln war auch etwas eingefroren: N8Ritt alleine hat mir noch nie sooo gut gefallen...

manchmal geht's ja schnell: Rahmen vorgestern per PayPal bezahlt, aus England (!) heute eingetroffen. und der 301er ist auch auf dem Weg. Jetzt brauch ich nur schlechtes Wetter - heute abend hab ich Opern-Karten...


----------



## sinux (4. März 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> nicht nur da oben: ich bin geschmeidig und guter Dinge gestartet: als ich um 1/4 nach 8 oder so wieder zu Hause war hatte ich noch mal Eisfüße und die Lust am Radeln war auch etwas eingefroren: N8Ritt alleine hat mir noch nie sooo gut gefallen...
> 
> manchmal geht's ja schnell: Rahmen vorgestern per PayPal bezahlt, aus England (!) heute eingetroffen. und der 301er ist auch auf dem Weg. Jetzt brauch ich nur schlechtes Wetter - heute abend hab ich Opern-Karten...



Sch$$ss Kultur


----------



## supasini (10. März 2010)

Hab mein neues Spielzeug fahrbereit, würde es morgen gerne testen gehen: jemand am Nachmittag (17 - 19 Uhr) Zeit und Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (10. März 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Hab mein neues Spielzeug fahrbereit, würde es morgen gerne testen gehen: jemand am Nachmittag (17 - 19 Uhr) Zeit und Lust?



ich klär das mal - meld mich morgen dann.


----------



## supasini (10. März 2010)

ich würde direkt vom Seminar gerne nach N. fahren - könnte dort ca. 17.00 starten. morgen früh hab ich ub, von 12-16.30 bin ich im seminar. dazwischen zu hause.


----------



## katerpoldi (10. März 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> ich würde direkt vom Seminar gerne nach N. fahren - könnte dort ca. 17.00 starten. morgen früh hab ich ub, von 12-16.30 bin ich im seminar. dazwischen zu hause.



dann mach et, otze. nach N. wollte ich morgen nicht noch karren - sorry!!
vielleicht können wir ja nächste woche mal ne runde drehen.
happy litevilling


----------



## sinux (11. März 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> ich würde direkt vom Seminar gerne nach N. fahren - könnte dort ca. 17.00 starten. morgen früh hab ich ub, von 12-16.30 bin ich im seminar. dazwischen zu hause.



Bin leider heute im Walldorf....sonst hätte es was geben können.
wir sehen uns aber heute abend zum "Fastenbrechen" beim Chris....

Viel Spaß und mach nix kaputt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. März 2010)

Werd ich leider auch nicht schaffen ! Bis das ich in N wär würds wahrscheinlich düster werden und das ist denk ich nicht so prickelnd. Nächste Woche Do. ging bei mir wahrsch. auch was !


----------



## supasini (11. März 2010)

bei mir geht doch nicht - dienst is dienst un schnappes is...
aber vielleicht morgen? könnte ab 15.30 in N. oder an der Ahr sein - wer hat Lust?


----------



## sinux (11. März 2010)

Wer hat denn Lust & Zeit morgen nachmittag hier ab EU ne Runde zu drehen.
ca. 15:30h ab EU-Südstadt ????

Der Herr supasini hat mir eben mündlich mitgeteilt, dass er leider beruflich verhindert ist  - der Arme


----------



## supasini (12. März 2010)

wenn ich schon nicht zum Fahren komme, dann kann ich wenigstens mal schnell Bilder machen:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. März 2010)

Aaaah endlich ! Der Kellameista ist feddisch. Fein Fein !
Das on-one is ja auch mal geilomat, da würd sich ein brauner Sattel noch supa machen, würd dem ganzen zusammen mit den braunen Griffen ein wenig mehr Retro-Scharme verleihen.
Hasse neue Kurbel aufm Liteville ?


----------



## surftigresa (12. März 2010)

So ähnlich sieht meins also aus, wenn das Hinterrad, das sich hier in meinem Wohnzimmer verteilt, wieder zusammengebaut ist und das Bike dann auf eigenen Füssen stehen kann .

Wieviel wiegt es jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (12. März 2010)

es gibt keinen braunen SLR 
Aber die Idee ist nicht schlecht: ich könnte mir einen von meinen Aliantes braun beziehen lassen - das ist eh fällig!

Die Kurbel ist wie alle Teile alt - beide Räder sind fast reine Umbauarbeiten, neu sind nur so Sachen wie Ketten, Züge, Lenkergriffe und das, was nicht passte (am On-One z.B. Stütze und Sattelklemme)

Will das LV morgen standesgemäß einweihen fahren, bevorzugt in N.
Jemand Zeit und Lust (Start vermutlich ca. 11 in EU, aber noch nicht abgestimmt)?


----------



## katerpoldi (12. März 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> es gibt keinen braunen SLR
> Aber die Idee ist nicht schlecht: ich könnte mir einen von meinen Aliantes braun beziehen lassen - das ist eh fällig!
> 
> Die Kurbel ist wie alle Teile alt - beide Räder sind fast reine Umbauarbeiten, neu sind nur so Sachen wie Ketten, Züge, Lenkergriffe und das, was nicht passte (am On-One z.B. Stütze und Sattelklemme)
> ...



was hat eigentlich Brave zu dem Schaden gesagt??
Das on-one sieht ja wirklich cool aus - wenn nur nicht diese Gold-Felgen wären
Morgen geht bei mir - wenn überhaupt - nur nachmittags ne Runde hier in der Gegend.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. März 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> es gibt keinen braunen SLR
> Aber die Idee ist nicht schlecht: ich könnte mir einen von meinen Aliantes braun beziehen lassen - das ist eh fällig!



Braunes Wildleder komt bestimmt endgeil ! 



supasini schrieb:


> Die Kurbel ist wie alle Teile alt - beide Räder sind fast reine Umbauarbeiten, neu sind nur so Sachen wie Ketten, Züge, Lenkergriffe und das, was nicht passte (am On-One z.B. Stütze und Sattelklemme)



Dachte nur, die Kurbel wirkt irgendwie auf dem Foto anders als ne normale XTR



supasini schrieb:


> Will das LV morgen standesgemäß einweihen fahren, bevorzugt in N.
> Jemand Zeit und Lust (Start vermutlich ca. 11 in EU, aber noch nicht abgestimmt)?



Sorry, bin morgen schon im Dienste der Dame unterwegs. Die will auch fit gemacht werden nach dem Winter. Und N. ist nicht wirklich was für sie.
Wünsche dir dennoch viel Schbass mitm neuen LV und gutes Wetta !


----------



## Enrgy (12. März 2010)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> diese Gold-Felgen...




Voll Porno!


----------



## surftigresa (13. März 2010)

Kann mir von Euch einer sagen, wo man schwarze Schrauben für den Flaschenhalter herbekommt . Die Fahrradläden haben alle nur silberne, aber der Rahmen ist doch schwarz .

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## supasini (13. März 2010)

Aluschrauben nehmen. Die gibt'S z.B. bei r2 http://www.r2-bike.com/Schrauben-Zubehoer (wenn du da bestellst: ich brauche auch noch welche - frag vorher nochmal, ich würde dann einige wenige gerne mitordern. wg. der Versandkosten lohnt sich das aber nicht für 3 Schrauben )

fast vergessen: bin eben mit ML-Rider in N. mit den neuen Mk8s rumgeturnt: soooo geiel   
ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass soviel Steigerung in fast allen Belangen noch möglich ist


----------



## surftigresa (13. März 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! So viele Schrauben .
Ich hab' gerade schon eine Ewigkeit damit verbracht, mir einen neuen LRS zusammenzusuchen. Die Auswahl ist einfach erschlagend . 
Die Tage suche ich dann mal die Schraube im Heuhaufen. Wenn ich bestelle, melde ich mich.

Bis zum nächsten WE habe ich es bestimmt auch fertig. Zwar noch nicht perfekt, aber fahrbereit .


----------



## Loehr (14. März 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Kann mir von Euch einer sagen, wo man schwarze Schrauben für den Flaschenhalter herbekommt . Die Fahrradläden haben alle nur silberne, aber der Rahmen ist doch schwarz .
> 
> Gruss,
> Melanie



Je nachdem wo Du in Köln wohnst, probier es mal beim Hülden auf der Weißhausstraße in Sülz. Da gibt´s alle Arten von Schrauben auch einzeln!

Viel Glück
Lorenz


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. März 2010)

Hey ! Loehr lebt ! Wat geht ab ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (14. März 2010)

wir waren heute litevillen:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. März 2010)

dat schöne LV gleich so dreckig machen, schäm dich !
liegt noch ganz schön viel holz quer oda ?


----------



## sinux (14. März 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> wir waren heute litevillen:



Wie die zwei da so schön am Zaun kuscheln, scheint mir das doch eine Liebe für's Leben zu werden.


----------



## Langenfelder (14. März 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> *dat schöne LV gleich so dreckig machen, schäm dich !*
> liegt noch ganz schön viel holz quer oda ?


 

das nenn ich Artgerechte haltung


----------



## FLASHo (15. März 2010)

Wow sehr schöne Bikes und die Ausstattung gefällt mir auch ;D Hattest du die beiden schon mal an der Waage und kannst was zum Gewicht sagen?


----------



## supasini (15. März 2010)

jo: das von cepaea hat genau 13 kg (XT kompl., Avid Elixir R, Revelation U-turn, DT 240s/Comp/4.1/FA/NN in 2,25"), meins in diesem Aufbau 13,75 kg (XTR außer Zahnkranz, the one 180/180, Lyrik coil, DT 240s/Comp/5,1/MM in 2,35" und GG/TC).
Meins wird aber für hier die Gegend noch ordentlich abgespeckt: Revelation Team DualAir 150 mm mit tapered-Steuerrohr (- 800 g!), leichtere Reifen (Fat Albert 2,4": - 250 g), Chris-King-LRS mit CX-Ray, Alu, ZTR Flow - dann bin ich bei ca. 12,7 kg, mit Nobbys und XTR-Klicks sogar bei unter 12,5.
Es wird aber auch noch nen richtig fetten Aufbau geben, die 160er Hebel sind geordert, dazu ne potentere Gabel (muss ich mich noch entscheiden, momentaner Favorit: Totem Soloair tapered DH)) und verstellbare Sattelstütze(ich warte eigentlich auf die HSK200 von yntace, vielleicht aber zur Überbrückung ne KS950i): das gibt ca. 14 kg Bergab-Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FLASHo (15. März 2010)

Das hört sich doch sehr vielversprechend an 12,7kg lassen sich bestimmt recht angenehm pedalieren ;D Aber warum willst dir da en 2,4"er draufziehen bin den FatAlbert zwar noch nie selbst gefahren aber ist ja schon recht fett
Bin aber definitiv sehr gespannt auf die Version "Bergab-Spaß" mit grademal 14kg sollte des ja en wahrer Traum werden.


----------



## supasini (15. März 2010)

den FA in 2,4" fahre ich schon ne ganze Weile - und bin superzufrieden damit. Ist halt nur was schwerer im Vergleich zum Nobby. Aber ich habe damit wenigstens keine Durchschläge! Nachteil am Vorderrad: nicht ganz soviel Grip im Nassen (wie die Matschmarie in Gooey)


----------



## Loehr (15. März 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hey ! Loehr lebt ! Wat geht ab ?



Tja Hubert,

hatte leider letztes Jahr im Oktober einen sehr schweren Unfall mit dem MtB. Habe jetzt einiges an Metall in der Wirbelsäule.

Wenn das Wetter angenehmer wird, werde ich demnächst wieder gemütliche Runden durch Ville und Kottenforst drehen, mehr kann und darf ich nicht riskieren.

Aber wie ich gelesen habe, kurvst Du ja ab und an auch schon in der Ville rum. Kann also sein, daß wir uns dort mal begegnen.

Vielleicht bis demnächst 
Gruß Lorenz


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. März 2010)

Oha, na da wünsch ich dir mal baldige Genesung. Auf das du wieder "der alte" wirst ! Wir werden sicher noch eine Runde zusammen drehen, sei es in der Ville oder sonstwo in der Eifel.

Das mit dem Unfall hatt ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Fremdeinwirkung ?


----------



## obo (16. März 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> den FA in 2,4" fahre ich schon ne ganze Weile - und bin superzufrieden damit. Ist halt nur was schwerer im Vergleich zum Nobby. Aber ich habe damit wenigstens keine Durchschläge! Nachteil am Vorderrad: nicht ganz soviel Grip im Nassen (wie die Matschmarie in Gooey)



Besser als der NN und gleichwertig mit FA ist der Maxxis Advantage, der rollt  besser und hat mehr Grip als der FA.

Kann aber nicht mit MM mithalten


----------



## supasini (19. März 2010)

heute nachmittag ab 15.30/16.00 Uhr: wer hat Zeit und Lust? Waffenwahl ist egal (RR/CC/AM)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. März 2010)

sorry, kann net ! muss erstma bei oma den wasserhahn flicken und dann noch am vorderrad ne speiche, die hats gestern grissn !


----------



## sinux (19. März 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> heute nachmittag ab 15.30/16.00 Uhr: wer hat Zeit und Lust? Waffenwahl ist egal (RR/CC/AM)



sorry - eigentlich ist freitag ja mein radeltag, so auch heute....
mit 12 Kindern zum Bolzplatz Euskirchener Heide - Peter "Fußballgeburtstag" feiern und dann über die Rehe vor Billig nach Hause.....

Vllt. geht ja morgen was.
@Alex: steht bei Dir noch die Planung 15:00h ????


----------



## supasini (19. März 2010)

bei mir geht dieses WE nix mehr mit MTB: morgen Umzugskram, Singen, fremde Kinder hüten, Sonntag Clubanfahrt RSV mit dem Rennrad http://www.rsv-euskirchen.de/index.php?id=4


----------



## katerpoldi (20. März 2010)

sinux schrieb:


> sorry - eigentlich ist freitag ja mein radeltag, so auch heute....
> mit 12 Kindern zum Bolzplatz Euskirchener Heide - Peter "Fußballgeburtstag" feiern und dann über die Rehe vor Billig nach Hause.....
> 
> Vllt. geht ja morgen was.
> @Alex: steht bei Dir noch die Planung 15:00h ????



jau, um 15 uhr am spielplatz??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (20. März 2010)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> jau, um 15 uhr am spielplatz??



meld mich nich dazu ---- wenn ja "zweikanal" ?


----------



## katerpoldi (20. März 2010)

sinux schrieb:


> meld mich nich dazu ---- wenn ja "zweikanal" ?



yes, zweikanal


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9572


----------



## surftigresa (20. März 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9572


 
Das ist ja mal 'ne klasse Ausschreibung . Wo lernt man denn so etwas heute noch. Mir wollte man leider nur noch Englisch, Französisch usw. beibringen. Deshalb muss ich jetzt mal nachfragen: Was ist denn ein Palemössel ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2010)

Auf Hochdeutsch: Palmesel oder Palmenesel ! Sinngemäß: Blödmann, Torfkopf, Einzeller etc.
Sowas kann man nicht lernen, sowas kann man wenn man in der Eifel-Bronx aufgewachsen ist


----------



## Fliewatüüt (22. März 2010)

Alleine schon für diese Ausschreibung (die ich auch nach dem dritten Mal lesen nur halb verstanden habe) sollte man mitfahren. Wo ist denn die Eifel-Bronx? Kommern Eastside?

Gruß Robin


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. März 2010)

jajo dat ! dat ös hönge de kaffeebud an de baach jewäss !


----------



## Pete04 (22. März 2010)

Robin, steck dich nett an!!! Ware dir deine Hannoveraner Wurzeln! Ab der A61 wirst du sonst nur noch "schääl beluurt" Der Hubäät hat auch den Körper um die Sprache durchzusetzen, kämpft nicht wie wir in der Hungerhaken-Liga LG, der Pete


----------



## Fliewatüüt (22. März 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Robin, steck dich nett an!!! Ware dir deine Hannoveraner Wurzeln! Ab der A61 wirst du sonst nur noch "schääl beluurt" Der Hubäät hat auch den Körper um die Sprache durchzusetzen, kämpft nicht wie wir in der Hungerhaken-Liga LG, der Pete



Nee, da werd´ich schon drauf achten. Bin dann wahrscheinlich der einzige in der Eifel, der Hochdeutsch spricht. Aber ich werde die Jungs dort schon umerziehen. Da kann auch der Hubäät mit seinem Körper nichts machen .

Gruß Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (25. März 2010)

So, meine Herren, 
der WP nähert sich dem Ende und der Winter war dieses Mal wirklich lang 
Aber die ccfreerider-Truppe dafür wacker auf dem Rad
Die ersten Frühlingstage habe ich mal zum Anlass genommen, das Zweiträdchen wieder unter dem Winterdreck herauszuschälen und mal auf Sommerlook zu trimmen - neue Reifen, Clickies und ne schöne, liebevolle Wäsche

Das Rädchen sieht dann direkt viel schöner aus







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Auf ein schönes Bike-Frühjahr


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. März 2010)

Der außenposten Kommern bedankt sich auch schonmal bei den Teammitgliedern das er mitstreiten durfte ! Ohne WP hätte ich die eun oder andere Trainingseinheit sicherlich sausen lassen.

Nettes Quantec,genau nach meinem Geschmack ! Grundsoliede und ohne viel Firlefanz


----------



## sinux (25. März 2010)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> So, meine Herren,
> der WP nähert sich dem Ende und der Winter war dieses Mal wirklich lang
> Aber die ccfreerider-Truppe dafür wacker auf dem Rad
> Die ersten Frühlingstage habe ich mal zum Anlass genommen, das Zweiträdchen wieder unter dem Winterdreck herauszuschälen und mal auf Sommerlook zu trimmen - neue Reifen, Clickies und ne schöne, liebevolle Wäsche
> ...



Den Kettenstrebenschutz hättest Du aber ruhig auch mal in die Waschmaschine werfen können.

Auf dass es hell und warm werde !!!!


----------



## supasini (25. März 2010)

a propos hell und warm: wenn es morgen doch nicht schifft: ich wäre ab ca. 15.30 bereit zu ner leckren Tour, gerne Ahrberge mit den gefederten.
Ansonsten: was ist mit ner Abschlusstour am Sonntag? Auch mit Gästen?!
Könnten wir ja noch schnell was basteln/überlegen - ich muss nur abends in die Oper (schon wieder Kultour)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. März 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> a propos hell und warm: wenn es morgen doch nicht schifft: ich wäre ab ca. 15.30 bereit zu ner leckren Tour, gerne Ahrberge mit den gefederten.
> Ansonsten: was ist mit ner Abschlusstour am Sonntag? Auch mit Gästen?!
> Könnten wir ja noch schnell was basteln/überlegen - ich muss nur abends in die Oper (schon wieder Kultour)



wollte eigentlich zum ctf nach wehr, aber nass werden könnt ich auch im ahrtal


----------



## sinux (25. März 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> a propos hell und warm: wenn es morgen doch nicht schifft: ich wäre ab ca. 15.30 bereit zu ner leckren Tour, gerne Ahrberge mit den gefederten.
> Ansonsten: was ist mit ner Abschlusstour am Sonntag? Auch mit Gästen?!
> Könnten wir ja noch schnell was basteln/überlegen - ich muss nur abends in die Oper (schon wieder Kultour)



morgen ist schwierig - meine doko kumpels kommen um 19h und ich muss noch einkaufen, kochen, ...

dann ist der samstag aufgrund des dokos auch meist hin...

sonntag hätte ich schon lust , peter hat morgens fussball turnier (hurra !!!!) danach würde ich aber gerne noch das radel und mich bewegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (27. März 2010)

in Anbetracht der Wetterprognosen für die nähxten Tage will ich heute fahren. Gedacht hatte ich an nen Start in EU gegen 13.30 und dann nach Altenahr, technische Trails fahren. Start am Parkplatz an der Umgehungsstraße 14 Uhr.
wenn jemand mit will: Tel!

ACHTUNG: cepaea hat mich wg. Weterbericht davon überzeugt, früher zu fahren. Ich zieh mich um, bin in ca. 15-20 min auf dem Weg - also sofort anrufen, wenn jemand mit will! 10:28 Uhr


----------



## Bagatellschaden (27. März 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Start am Parkplatz an der Umgehungsstraße 14 Uhr.
> wenn jemand mit will: Tel!



Wir sind hinter Dir her gefahren. Haben noch überlegt, ob wir auf dem Parkplatz Dein Auto zuparken sollen, uns aber dagegen entschieden. Schließlich ist Melanie jetzt auch unter die Liteviller gegangen und unter seinesgleichen tut man böse Dinge ja nicht. Wir sind Deinen Spuren am Seilbahntrail gefolgt - das heisst, da, wo sie auf dem Trail verliefen...

Übrigens: Melanie ist heute die lange Treppe am Teufelloch, Abfahrt Schwarzes Kreuz untergerumpelt. Ich darf das so sagen, Melanie, oder? Ästhetisch nicht so der Hit, aber: Respekt vor dem Mut! Chapeau!


----------



## surftigresa (27. März 2010)

An der B-Note arbeite ich noch


----------



## Bagatellschaden (27. März 2010)

Vorsicht, die B-Note ist die Haltungsnote beim Stürzen. Daran musst Du in meiner Abwesenheit arbeiten. Der Formularkram... - Du verstehst.


----------



## supasini (27. März 2010)

mit dem Autozupartken: gut, dass ihr das nicht gemacht habt. So kam es immerhin noch zu sehr leckeren Waffeln hier.
Ich bin die andere Seite gefahren und muss vielleicht einfach mal eingestehen, dass auch ich zu alt für diesen Scheiss bin: selbst die Seite war für mich heute zu heftig. DAfür hatte ich mächtig Spass auf den flowigeren Sachen wie Steiner Berg Normalabfahrt (incl. Schrock links) oder dem Horn. Und auch da geht das neue Rad määäächtig gut


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. März 2010)

Meine Herren,
würde sagen Ziel erreicht, unter den TOP 100 ist doch ok, oder ?
Es war mir eine Ehre ! Bös demnächs.


----------



## katerpoldi (29. März 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Meine Herren,
> würde sagen Ziel erreicht, unter den TOP 100 ist doch ok, oder ?
> Es war mir eine Ehre ! Bös demnächs.



ganz meinerseits. nur schade, dass supasini und ich unser heutiges ründchen nicht mehr eintragen können
trotzdem kette rechts und schönen sommer
der kater


----------



## supasini (29. März 2010)

Boah - dann sind wir ja völlig umsonst gefahren!
ich mach jetzt alle Räder sauber und werde sie bis nächsten November schön einmotten. 
Ich sitze hier, in Depression versunken: was ist der Sinn von dem ganzen? Dem Leben, dem Universum und dem ganzen Rest ?! (und erzählt mir nix von 42!!!) Ich werd zum Marvin! Aber wenigstens hab ich ein Handtuch dabei


----------



## Bagatellschaden (29. März 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Ich werd zum Marvin! Aber wenigstens hab ich ein Handtuch dabei



Schmerzen Sich auch die Dioden - die ganze linke Seite runter?


----------



## sinux (1. April 2010)

Ich hab jetzt bis Ostermittwoch frei !!!!
Werde bestimmt das eine ode andere mal eins der Räder bewegen.
Sollte einer von Euch nicht allein fahren wollen - sacht bescheid....

Eigentlich müsste dieses WE mit den Wetteraussichten noch zum WP zählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (4. April 2010)

Mi wär ich dabei!
im Moment sitze ich hier im Schneesturm auf 3000 m Höhe - und hoffe, dass morgen nicht alle Pisten präpariert sind, sondern wir die 30-50 cm Neuschnee selber plattmachen können


----------



## supasini (6. April 2010)

morgen ne größere Runde, gerne auch Ahr o.ä.
einzige Bedingung: ich muss um 15 uhr in eu zurück sein!
wer kommt mit?


----------



## sinux (6. April 2010)

bin raus...
war heut mit Eddy und .... auf großer Tour (knapp 80km, > 1600hm) 
Jetzt sind die Beine leer und das Zeitkonto auch, morgen geht's zum Shoppen


----------



## supasini (7. April 2010)

soooo., - nachdem ich dann gerstern wg. auf der autobahn sein nicht an eddys grandioser hc-tour teilnehmen konnte und heute alle davon noch kapott waren bin ich alleine losgezogen: über Billiger Wald und Kalkar Richtung M'Eifel, dort auf den 10er aufgesprungen und blauäugig gedacht, dass ich das Teil mal so eben abreiße (incl. 20 km Anfahrt und unbekannter Abfahrt) Aber et kütt dann doch anders: unterwegs erinnere ich mich irgendwann daran, dass, ich dieses Unterfangen schon mal wegen Zeitmangel drangegeben habe und fahre irgendwann ab Effelsberg oder so auf dem fast kürzestem Weg nach Hause. Es bleibt die offene Rechnung mit dem 10er. Wobei ich mit der Standardrunde sowieso nicht einverstanden bin, wenn sich mühelos so schöne Sachen wie Binzenbach und Wespentrail einbauen lassen  ich werde dann demnähx nochmal gleichgesinnte suchen, und dann bringen wir da Teil zu Ende!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. April 2010)

Hey Sini, da wär ich dann dabei wenns ichs in den Terminkalender gequetscht bekomme !
10er von Kommern haben wir Ende letzten jahres mal gemacht mit Wespentrail und Binzenbach standen dann aber kanappe 99km auf dem Zeiger. Alles machbar wenn man sich ne Banane einpackt oder ?


----------



## yogi71 (8. April 2010)

und wenn et net zu schnell is, bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. April 2010)

Hier, zwar nicht spektakulär aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10027


----------



## supasini (16. September 2010)

Frauen und Männer aus Eu und Umgebung: ich hol den Fred mal wieder hoch, der Winter klopft schon an die Tür.
Will heute abend was fahren, so ab 17/17.30 - Rad und Strecke egal, (MTB oder RR, schnell oder langsam) Zeit hab ich so ca. 2 h.
Lustiger wäre nicht allein.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. September 2010)

Ich klär das mal mit der Regierung ab, wär dann eventuell dabei. Treffpunkt ? Mitbachaue ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (16. September 2010)

jo, geht.
1730?


----------



## sinux (16. September 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Frauen und Männer aus Eu und Umgebung: ich hol den Fred mal wieder hoch, der Winter klopft schon an die Tür.
> Will heute abend was fahren, so ab 17/17.30 - Rad und Strecke egal, (MTB oder RR, schnell oder langsam) Zeit hab ich so ca. 2 h.
> Lustiger wäre nicht allein.



Ich muss Sachen packen für's Wochenende im MTB Park Pfälzer Wald 

lg
Jörg


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. September 2010)

Jo, bin dann 1730 an dem Spielplatz da wo wir uns im Winterpokal immer getroffen haben ! Strecke is mir egal. Ich pack mal ne Lampe ein


----------



## yogi71 (16. September 2010)

und ich muss arbeiten! 

Viel Spass

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. September 2010)

Hei Martin, ich nochmal.
Muss leider absagen, die Regierung hatte doch was dagegen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hätte mal besser nich so früh zugesagt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nochmal sorry, hoffe du nimmst mich trotzdem nochmal mit, gern auch im Winter bei schei$$en Wettah !


----------



## supasini (16. September 2010)

schade.
ein andermal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (13. Oktober 2010)

Hi Männer von Ööskerche und auch anderswo:
ganz kurzentschlossen will ich gerne das schöne Wetter heute nutzen und im Ahrtal rund um Altenahr ne technische Tour fahren. Start bei mir ca. 10 Uhr, entsprechend in Kreuzberg ca. 10.30 Uhr (http://maps.google.de/maps?client=o...50.509033,6.976115&spn=0.003309,0.006899&z=17
wer ist dabei?


----------



## supasini (19. Oktober 2010)

Freitag wollen der Kater und ich die Lisa daten. Wer auch noch will: 3 Plätze sind im Auto noch frei, Start um 9 in Öö. Anmeldung hier ccFreerider und Betreute Senioren bevorzugt!


----------



## Enrgy (19. Oktober 2010)

Hey, coole Sache (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, Temp. Manderscheid am Fr. 0-7°C )

Aber das hört sich gut an, ich bin dabei!


----------



## surftigresa (19. Oktober 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Freitag wollen der Kater und ich die Lisa daten. Wer auch noch will: 3 Plätze sind im Auto noch frei, Start um 9 in Öö. Anmeldung hier ccFreerider und Betreute Senioren bevorzugt!


 
Als "nicht ccFreerider und auch nicht betreute Seniorin" stelle ich mal einen Antrag auf Ausnahmegenehmigung . Mit der Anmeldung warte ich natürlich brav auf die Ausstellung der Genehmigung.

...und dann müsste ich noch mit Thomas klären, wann genau wir jetzt in Urlaub fahren...

Habt Ihr schon eine Idee, wann wir wieder in Euskirchen wären?


----------



## sinux (19. Oktober 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Freitag wollen der Kater und ich die Lisa daten. Wer auch noch will: 3 Plätze sind im Auto noch frei, Start um 9 in Öö. Anmeldung hier ccFreerider und Betreute Senioren bevorzugt!



Kater, Du kannst doch bis Freitag noch nicht allen Schlamm aus den div Körperöffnungen entfernt haben....
War das ne Schweinerei heute!!!!
Für Freitag bin ich raus - gehöre leider nicht zum leerenden Volke, ja weiß schon "meine eigene Entscheidung blabla"

Wie schaut's denn mit WP aus? Jetzt wo ich endlich auch altermäßig dazugehöre, möchte ich doch weiterhin die rote Laterne tragen.


----------



## Enrgy (19. Oktober 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Habt Ihr schon eine Idee, wann wir wieder in
> Euskirchen wären?




Jou, ein paar Eckdaten wären nicht schlecht, km/Hm und ungefähr geplante Dauer bzw. Rückkehr in Eu, ääh Öö.
Muß ja wissen, wieviel Proviant ich einpacken muß.


----------



## supasini (19. Oktober 2010)

Da der Kater und ich beide Lisa-Novizen sind haben wir uns überlegt, einfach ne Zeit lang von M. die Lisa runter und dann wieder zurück zu fhren. Bei zu-Fuß-Erkundungen vor einigen Jahren wirkte das so, als würde es in beide Richtungen Spaß machen.
Wenn ich den Kater richtig verstande hab, dann ist unser Zeitfenster ca. 9 Uhr Start in Öö, Rückkehr ca. 17 Uhr. (pro mitfahrendem Akademiker würde sich die Rückfahrt um min. 15 min verzögern )
Melanie, du kannst dich natürlich anmelden!
Start ist bei mir vor der Haustür, alle Räder und MitfahrerInnen passen in meinen Bus.

Und nochwas: am Sonntag gibt es ob Ööskerchener Kermes eine entsprechende Tour, cepaea hat eben lecka Kermeskooche für hinterher versprochen. Ausschreibung folgt morgen!


----------



## surftigresa (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin die Strecke mal mit Boris gefahren. Wir sind den Weg nur hin und dann auf dem Radweg wieder zurück. So wie ich es in Erinnerung habe ist es aber wahrscheinlich egal, in welche Richtung man ihn fährt.
=> Hin-und-Zurück geht bestimmt. 

Dann melde ich mich doch gerne mal an . Wenn wir so früh schon wieder zurück sind, könnten wir dann sogar noch Freitags Abends in Urlaub fahren....


----------



## supasini (20. Oktober 2010)

Der OAS steht vielleicht (hoffentlich) als unser Wunsch-Guide zur Verfügung, es wird dann eine technische Tour rund um Daun und Manderscheid mit Lisa. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass das allen genehm ist


----------



## supasini (20. Oktober 2010)

ach so: das WP-Team steht wieder bereit.
Ich hoffe doch stark, dass wir wie letztes Jahr wieder antreten werden?!
Ich bitte um Anmeldung!
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/171


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. Oktober 2010)

Tach, 

wenn ich mich mal einmischen darf. Kenn mich halt da unten ganz gut aus. 
Starten in Daun am Gemündener Maar und von dort den kompletten Lieserpfad runter bis Wittlich und von dort über den Maare Moselradweg zurück bis vor Daun und dort den zum Abschluß noch den schweren Anstieg am Weinfelder Maar zum Dronketurm hoch, die Aussicht auf die Maare genießen und den schönen Trail von dort runter bis zum Auto. Etwa 70 KM / 1500 HM. 
Alternativ würde ich von Daun bis Schladt fahren - da der L-Pfad von dort bis Wittlich eher unspektakulär ist - und von Schladt rüber nach Plein und dort auf den MaareMoselradweg zurück nach Daun. 
In Manderscheid kann  man noch ne schöne Trailschleife runter zur Niederburg mit einbauen.


VG

Jörg


----------



## Enrgy (20. Oktober 2010)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> ...Etwa 70 KM / 1500 HM...



Wäre mir definitiv zuviel!!!


----------



## on any sunday (20. Oktober 2010)

Machen wir auch nicht.  Die 30 km Asphalt tue ich mir nicht mehr an. Entweder ab Daun lockeres Einrollen mit Maar oder direkt ab Manderscheid, können wir ja noch am Freitag ausknobeln.


----------



## Enrgy (20. Oktober 2010)

Cool  du fährst mit?!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Oktober 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> ach so: das WP-Team steht wieder bereit.
> Ich hoffe doch stark, dass wir wie letztes Jahr wieder antreten werden?!
> Ich bitte um Anmeldung!
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/171



Maddin, wenn Conzi nich mit dabei ist kann ich euch wieder beim Punktesammeln helfen. Ansonsten fahr ich Freestyle-Pokal und wies passt würd ich mich euch dann bei n8rides anschliessen.

die lisa is top  bin ich beim eifelx ende mai mal komplett abgesurft. is wirklich am interessantesten paar kilometer vor manderscheid bis pleiner mühle. zur info: burgweiher in niedermanderschweid besser nich anfahren, da war die auffahrt am südl. ende total mit bäumen zu, dann muss man entweder alles zurückdämmeln oder wie wir survivalmäßig den hang raufturnen. aber die lisa schlängelt sich normal oben am hang lang.
muss leida malloche wünsch euch nen heissen ritt auf der lisa


----------



## supasini (20. Oktober 2010)

Mir schwebt auch eine Tour OHNE Maare-Radweg vor. Stattdessen evtl. ein Ausflug zum Windsborner Krater oder so, wir haben ja genug Zeit, die Tour in aller Ruhe und altersangemessen anzugehen: die Langsamfahrer Ü40 und Ü40+ sind ja in der deutlichen Überzahl  - Lieber ne Einkehr mehr als ein Berg zu viel 
Ich werde vorne auf jeden Fall nen ziemlich langsamen Reifen draufhaben (Gute Ausrede, oder?)

@schraeg: klar bist du dabei im WP! Antrag stellen, aber fix!!!

und hier geht es zur Kermes-Kooche-Tour: KLICK


----------



## sinux (20. Oktober 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> und hier geht es zur Kermes-Kooche-Tour: KLICK



...hab mich zum 3 Stunden Kuchenessen angemeldet


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Oktober 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> @schraeg: klar bist du dabei im WP! Antrag stellen, aber fix!!!



ey ey Chef ! Ich garantiere aber für nix ... wie imma eigentlich :lol


----------



## supasini (22. Oktober 2010)

so. war sehr schön heute. lustige Truppe, schöne Trails, ein bisschen Exploren, was aber trailmäßig weniger erfolgreich war, dafür aber die km-Ausbeute angefeuert hat.
Beim nächsten Mal vielleicht ein klitzekleines bisschen wärmer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (23. Oktober 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> so. war sehr schön heute. lustige Truppe, schöne Trails, ein bisschen Exploren, was aber trailmäßig weniger erfolgreich war, dafür aber die km-Ausbeute angefeuert hat.
> Beim nächsten Mal vielleicht ein klitzekleines bisschen wärmer?



da kann ich nur zustimmen: tolle Trails und nette Leute, aber beim nächsten Mal wärmer, ohne Wölfe und mit noch mehr Lisa
Danke für das gute Guiden.


----------



## Enrgy (23. Oktober 2010)

Von Seniorenseite auch nochmal vielen Dank fürs betreute Fahren incl. Taxi.


----------



## on any sunday (23. Oktober 2010)

Scheize, war das kalt, gefühlt 30 Grad weniger als vor 2 Wochen am selben Ort, Eifel halt. Ansonsten auffällig unaufgeregte Tour mit alten Leuten in merkwürdigen Kostümen. Die Abfahrt vom Dingenskrater war ganz schön, nur die Wolfsschlucht war so kurz wie kältegeschädigte Körperteile und radtechnisch wie diese nutzlos.  

Der Wetterbericht zeigt für morgen zeitweise Sonne mit einzelnen Kuchenschauern über der Voreifel an, sieht also lecker aus.


----------



## surftigresa (23. Oktober 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ... unaufgeregte Tour mit alten Leuten ...


 
Ich bin nicht alt!!!!! Hab' doch nur die Senioren betreut .

Auch von mir noch mal vielen Dank für Tour, Taxi und nette Leute


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Oktober 2010)

Mist, die gesamte Bikeprominenz kommt nach Euskirchen und ich kann nicht .........


----------



## Langenfelder (23. Oktober 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> *Ich bin nicht alt!!!!!* Hab' doch nur die Senioren betreut .
> 
> Auch von mir noch mal vielen Dank für Tour, Taxi und nette Leute


 

du treibst dich zu viel mit alten Männern rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (24. Oktober 2010)

11:42 Uhr: 
Die Sonne scheint.
Der Himmel über Euskirchen ist blau.
Die Außen-Temperatur beträgt 9,2 °C.
Der Wind weht schwach.
Der Hefeteig geht vor sich hin.
Die Kaffeemaschine ist befüllt.
Die Innentemperatur ist deutlich höher als die Außentemperatur.


----------



## supasini (24. Oktober 2010)

22:xx Uhr (nach dem Tatort):
Es ist dunkel.
Der Himmel ist mondhell.
Die Außentemperatur ist mir sowas von egal.
Der Wind auch.
Der Hefeteig ist gegangen, gebacken worden und dann überwiegend erfolgreich vernichtet.
Die Kaffeemaschine ist schon lange wieder kalt.
Die Innentemperatur ist seeehr angenehm.

*Kermes-Tour*

Pünktlich zum Start sind eine handliche Lampe mit Bruda und einem roten Fraggle und einer der üblichen Verdächtigen Sonntagsrumtreiber am Start, nur mein kleiner Bruda fehlt noch. Die Entschuldigung ist aber akzeptabel, da er mit seinen beiden ältesten Kindern noch Mauntenbeiken musste.
In der Ööskerchener Innenstadt werden erstmal Passanten im Herz-Jesu-Loch erschreckt durch eine Horde treppauf- und -ab fahrender MTBler. Also schnell in den Wald, auf Trails raus aus Öö und auf den Billiger Wald. 
STOP: vorher wird erstmal die Kette vom pannenfreien MTB der Lampe gespannt, dabei wird trotz größter Vorsicht die zweite von vier haltenden Schrauben abgerissen. 
Zwischen Billiger und Kreuzweingartener Wald wird auf freiem Feld der nächste STOP gerufen:







am pannenfreien Rad ging leider die Sattelklemme verloren (macht eigentlich nix, denn pannenfrei bdeutet redundant: nicht zwei, sondern vier Schrauben, die abreißen können, und wenn die Sattelklemme verloren geht ist das auch egal, da die Stütze sowieso endfest kaltverschweißt ist)
Nach einer erfolgreichen Suchaktion setzen wir unseren Weg auf Trails durch Kreuzweingartener Wald, Feldwegen zum Stockert, flotter Schotterabfahrt ins Eschweiler Tal, vorbei an nun schon lange nicht mehr blühenden Orchiedeenwiesen auf den Hirnberg fort. Dort Riegelpäuschen, dann hinunter und natürlich wieder rauf, diesmal die elend lange Auffahrt zum Decke Tönnes. 






Feinster Trail und gelber Weg. Bis hierhin war das Wetter ein Traum! Auf dem Steinbachtrail fängt es kurz an zu hageln, vor dem Hardtwald sieht es dann rund um uns bedrohlich aus, aber wir stehen in der Sonne 











Im Hardtwald Schützengräben und dann nix wie heim zu Kaffee, Bier und Kooche. Es werden noch schnell alte verranzte Hügi-Naben instandgesetzt und despektierliche Bemerkungen über meinn Fahrradkeller ignoriert.

Auch wenn manchen Herren die Wegauswahl bekannt vorkam (immer nur Eifelvereinswege) erfreuen sie sich doch an den großen und größten Stücken der lecka Taat:






Schön war's!
Danke an alle Mitfahrerinnen und Fahrer!


----------



## Handlampe (24. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank an Familie Sina für einen sehr schönen Tag auf und neben dem Rad.







...auch wenn ich wieder als Pannenkönig dargestellt werde.....mein Rad war zu jeder Zeit voll einsatzbereit.


----------



## on any sunday (25. Oktober 2010)

Und schon wieder nach Ööskerche zum Buuuredanz, hoffentlich wird das nicht zur Gewohnheit. Aufgeführt wurde eine schöne Hausrunde der brüderlichen Eingeborenen mit anschliessenden Einblicken in die unterirdische Kultstätte ihrer Behausung und ihren typischen Ernährungsgewohnheiten. Diese Exkursion hätte mehr Völkerkundler verdient gehabt.


----------



## supasini (25. Oktober 2010)

apropos: wo bleibt eigentlich der ausführliche Photodoku-Bericht unserer jugendlichen Korrespondentin über den Lisa-Ritt?!


----------



## supasini (26. Oktober 2010)

Samstag, 30.10. 11 Uhr findet die diesjährige Saisonabschlusstour des RSV Euskirchen statt. Traditionell auf MTBs, diesmal von Euskirchen nach Mechernich etc.. Eine traillastige Runde, Gäste und Freunde des RSV sind herzlich willkommen. Start ist um 11 Uhr an der Ohm-Mirgel-Halle in Euskirchen (die kleine Halle neben dem Erftstadion)


----------



## surftigresa (26. Oktober 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> apropos: wo bleibt eigentlich der ausführliche Photodoku-Bericht unserer jugendlichen Korrespondentin über den Lisa-Ritt?!



Äh, die Kleine kämpft etwas mit Internet Problemen... mal schauen, wie ich die zahlreichen Fotos in's Netz bekomme...


----------



## Enrgy (26. Oktober 2010)

Kannst die Bilder malen und per Brieftaube versenden, geht wahrscheinlich schneller...


----------



## sinux (29. Oktober 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Samstag, 30.10. 11 Uhr findet die diesjährige Saisonabschlusstour des RSV Euskirchen statt. Traditionell auf MTBs, diesmal von Euskirchen nach Mechernich etc.. Eine traillastige Runde, Gäste und Freunde des RSV sind herzlich willkommen. Start ist um 11 Uhr an der Ohm-Mirgel-Halle in Euskirchen (die kleine Halle neben dem Erftstadion)



Nach jetziger Planung habt Ihr einen dabei, der das Tempo rausnehmen wird 

Bis morgen um 11:00h


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Oktober 2010)

Isch gome auch ! Bös moije


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (30. Oktober 2010)

Prima, dann habschja Bäckgaide und Trailkönig für den Bereich Kommern/Mechernich. Sprechen wir dann on Tour ab, wo genau es hergeht.


----------



## supasini (31. Oktober 2010)

Bäckgaide und Trailkönig haben mich tatkräftig dabei unterstützt, den Rennradlern mal wieder zu zeigen, dass MTB-Fahren ganz eigene Reize hat 
der schraeg hat dazu nen Spitzen-Bericht verfasst, dem gibt es nix hinzuzufügen. 

Steilstück (alter Steinbruch an den Katzensteinen) in der gefährlichen Variante - nur für Rennradler







fahrbar:

supasini





sinux





schraeg





Altusknipp:

RRler:





MTBler:











zeigt her eure Herbstbilder...


----------



## Trialeddy (31. Oktober 2010)

Und ich sitz hier mit Kühlakku um den Fuß.


----------



## supasini (31. Oktober 2010)

jo, schöne Schei$$e das. Ich versteh nur nicht, warum du immer so schmerzhafte Wege wählst, wenn du dich vor'm Radfahren drücken willst?!


----------



## katerpoldi (4. November 2010)

Männers,
nach dem jetzigen Stand der Dinge habe ich Samstag Zeit zum Biken - was haltet ihr von ner Tour von ca. 11.30-14.30 Uhr ab EU?

@Passions-Eddy: gute Besserung!!!

LG
der Kater


----------



## Enrgy (4. November 2010)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> ...Passions-Eddy...




ROFL...wer den Schaden hat...

Glaub, er trauert mehr seinem gelöcherten Stiefel hinterher. Denn der heilt nicht von selber.


----------



## supasini (4. November 2010)

könnte bei mir klappen, muss aber ma guckn. Definitve Ansage kommt vermutlich erst knapp.


----------



## Trialeddy (5. November 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ROFL...wer den Schaden hat...
> 
> Glaub, er trauert mehr seinem gelöcherten Stiefel hinterher. Denn der heilt nicht von selber.



Wenigstens habe ich noch das Prädikat: "waterproof" Ich kann noch Wasser lassen wann ich will.

Zurückgeworfen auf mich selbst und fern von fremdgesteuerten motivierenden Bestätigungen des eigenen Egos wünsche ich allen Lästermäulern: *Schalom*

der Friede, der allein versöhnt und stärkt, der uns beruhigt und unser Gesichtsbild aufhellt, uns von Unrast und von der Knechtung durch unbefriedigte Gelüste frei macht, uns das Bewusstsein des Erreichten gibt, das Bewusstsein der Dauer, inmitten unserer eigenen Vergänglichkeit und der aller Äußerlichkeiten.
CD Eddy


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. November 2010)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Wenigstens habe ich noch das Prädikat: "waterproof" Ich kann noch Wasser lassen wann ich will.
> 
> Zurückgeworfen auf mich selbst und fern von fremdgesteuerten motivierenden Bestätigungen des eigenen Egos wünsche ich allen Lästermäulern: *Schalom*
> 
> ...



Der Nagel steckte aber schon im Fuß und nicht im Kopf oder ? 

Samstag bin ich terminlich schon anderweitig verplant, hab mich in Einruhr mal angemeldet. Wetter sieht aber eher schlecht bis beschi$$en aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (5. November 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wetter sieht aber eher schlecht bis beschi$$en aus



Ich dachte, was `n richtiger Köter ist, dem ist das Wetter egal? Oder bist du doch eher ein Möter ?

Gruß Robin


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. November 2010)

Hm, naja ich kann mir einfacheres vorstellen wir 40min nach einruhr zu fahren, sich dort 3-4 std auf den kopf regnen lassen und dann wieder verschlammt nach haus zu fahren. das kann ich mir ja dann auch hier antun


----------



## Fliewatüüt (5. November 2010)

Wo du recht hast, hast du recht .


----------



## supasini (6. November 2010)

und mädels: gehen wir gleich im schlamm spielen? ich hätte ausgang!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (6. November 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hm, naja ich kann mir einfacheres vorstellen wir 40min nach einruhr zu fahren, sich dort 3-4 std auf den kopf regnen lassen und dann wieder verschlammt nach haus zu fahren. das kann ich mir ja dann auch hier antun



Dann packt euch mal `ne Badehose ein. Wünsche allen, die rausgehen, viel Spass und möget ihr nicht untergehen.


----------



## sinux (6. November 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> und mädels: gehen wir gleich im schlamm spielen? ich hätte ausgang!



Muss leider mit Peter zum Fußball.....  Sonst wär' ich ja so gerne mitgefahren. 

BTW: Gibt's eigentlich auch Punkte für F-Jugend anfeuern & zuschauen bei Regen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (6. November 2010)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Dann packt euch mal `ne Badehose ein. Wünsche allen, die rausgehen, viel Spass und möget ihr nicht untergehen.



in der Tat, mit Badehose wäre ich wahrscheinlich genauso nass geworden.
Seit heute verstehe ich endgültig den Sinn von Regenklamotten

Aber was soll's: 8 Punkte gesammelt + ne sehr nette unterhaltsame Tour mit Gesprächen über Gott und die Welt und natürlich die Fahrräder erlebt

der Kater


----------



## sinux (10. November 2010)

WP Zeit -  Neitreitzeit
Was haltet Ihr davon, wenn wir einen festen Termin zum Reiten der Nacht vereinbaren. 
Dienstagabend 19:00h wäre bei mir da so eine Option.

Ich hab' die letzten zwei Tage im Hotel jeweils ein Stündchen auf so'm dusseligen Hometrainer gesessen - Du schwitzt wie so ein Ochse und hast noch nicht mal ne Belohnung in Form einer Abfahrt dabei. Dann lieber in den Wald !!!


----------



## yogi71 (10. November 2010)

Wir fahren Dienstags um 18.30, können ja zusammenfahren


----------



## katerpoldi (10. November 2010)

sinux schrieb:


> WP Zeit -  Neitreitzeit
> Was haltet Ihr davon, wenn wir einen festen Termin zum Reiten der Nacht vereinbaren.
> Dienstagabend 19:00h wäre bei mir da so eine Option.
> 
> Ich hab' die letzten zwei Tage im Hotel jeweils ein Stündchen auf so'm dusseligen Hometrainer gesessen - Du schwitzt wie so ein Ochse und hast noch nicht mal ne Belohnung in Form einer Abfahrt dabei. Dann lieber in den Wald !!!



Dienstags geht bei mir nix - ansonsten bin ich abends meistens flexibel.
der Kater


----------



## supasini (14. November 2010)

Dienstag könnte klappern, vielleicht mit dem Yogi?
heute war ich mit Chris rennradeln: was war das ein Sturm! zwischen Bouderath und Zingsheim konnten wir nicht am Straßenrand fahren, weil 1m Sicherheitsabstand zum "Auf-der-Straße-bleiben" erforderlich war! Gefühlt sind wir 2h supersteil den bErg hoch und dann im freien Fall zurück gefahren...


----------



## sinux (14. November 2010)

Im Wald war nicht soviel Wind, dafür umso mehr der Bruch desselbigen und gewaltig viel feuchte bis nasse Erde von unten fein kaschiert von schönstem herbstlichem Laub.
Dienstag ggf. mit Yogi - der startet ja am Stadtwald - passt bei mir ja ganz gut.


----------



## yogi71 (14. November 2010)

Da ist Deine Anfahrt ja nicht lang!!!


----------



## supasini (19. November 2010)

jemand heute nachmittag Zeit/Lust zum Radeln? Wenn ja: welches Radel (RR od. MTB) - ich könnte schon ab ca. 14 uhr.


----------



## sinux (19. November 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> jemand heute nachmittag Zeit/Lust zum Radeln? Wenn ja: welches Radel (RR od. MTB) - ich könnte schon ab ca. 14 uhr.



Könnte wahrscheinlich ab ca. 15:00h  - in Ermangelung an geeignetem Spochtgerät auf'm MTB


----------



## supasini (19. November 2010)

bin gerade noch in der schule, fahre jetzt erst los.
bis nachher? ruf mich an, wenn du zu Hasue bist!°

ich schreib jetzt mal einfach Samstag morgen technisch Ahr aus: ich könnte im Zeitfenster 9-14 Uhr. Würde gerne ca. 1000+ Hm/4h fahren. Startort z.B. Rech oder Dernau, war schon lange nicht mehr in der Gegend... - Jemand badei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (19. November 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> bin gerade noch in der schule, fahre jetzt erst los.
> bis nachher? ruf mich an, wenn du zu Hasue bist!°
> 
> ich schreib jetzt mal einfach Samstag morgen technisch Ahr aus: ich könnte im Zeitfenster 9-14 Uhr. Würde gerne ca. 1000+ Hm/4h fahren. Startort z.B. Rech oder Dernau, war schon lange nicht mehr in der Gegend... - Jemand badei?



bin gerade erst aus nem Meeting raus.... war nicht geplant.
Radeln gibt heute nix mehr - sorry, ich gehe gleich mal ne Runde laufen


----------



## supasini (19. November 2010)

morgen 10.30 Ahr technisch, Start um 9:50 bei mir
LMB


----------



## on any sunday (19. November 2010)

Im LMB steht 11:30 Uhr, könnte für eventuelle Mitfahrer schlimm enden, ohne Führung im Ahrtal gestrandet. Ich überlege es mir noch, war die ganze Woche krank, bin aber auf dem Weg der Genesung. Darmstadt war echt fürn Arsch.


----------



## supasini (19. November 2010)

danke, ist geändert.
momentaner plan: katzley rechts, katzley links, alfred dahm, spielplatz bis unten, wenn zeit und lust: wieder rauf und kinderwagen, steiner berg, .. ma guggn.


----------



## Enrgy (20. November 2010)

puh, nää, is ja schon in 6,5 stunden und ich hab noch nichma gepennt. restalk käme auch noch dazu. neeee. laß ma, näxtes mal vielleicht.


----------



## surftigresa (20. November 2010)

Schade, den Termin heute habe ich leider zu spät gesehen.....

Ich fahre jetzt um 12:00 in N., Parkplatz Bahnhofstrasse. Vielleicht möchte sich ja noch jemand spontan anschliessen. Zur Sicherheit am besten kurz SMS an mich (Handy-Nummer: s. LMB Termin für morgen)

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## supasini (21. November 2010)

sehr feine Tour gestern, angenehme Truppe, schönes Wetter, feine Trails - was will man mehr?

Abfahrt von der Katzley, man beachte die feine farbliche Abstimmung!







Pause am Alfred-Dahm-Turm - unser Mut hat uns selbst beeindruckt! (aber mit Helm und Projektoren ist das nur halb so gefährlich)






unterwegs waren: Andi, alexson1985, Bagatellschaden und der supasini,

gefahren sind wir 2x Katzley (re/li), Alfred-Dahm, Kinderwagen, Steiner-Berg mit Schrock links.
36 km und 1250 Hm.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (21. November 2010)

Hat Spaß gemacht! Danke für's Guiden!

PN mit Infos zum LRS bekommen! Feines Teil, das. Liefe wohl nur dem aktuellen Trend entgegen, mein Bike aufzulasten...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. November 2010)

Zwar nicht so Traillastig wie Maddins Tour aber zum Punktesammeln gut genug 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11113


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (5. Dezember 2010)

Jemand lust gleich ne runde zu drehen? 12.30 uhr, 2 h?


----------



## supasini (18. Dezember 2010)

JEmand zeit und lust, morgen ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## yogi71 (18. Dezember 2010)

Wann????


----------



## supasini (18. Dezember 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wann????


Zwischen 12 und 4 für circa 2 stunden


----------



## katerpoldi (19. Dezember 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Zwischen 12 und 4 für circa 2 stunden



sehr gute Zeit, sehr guter Zeitrahmen - ich klär das mal und melde mich dann


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Dezember 2010)

Menno, muss mir wieder irgendwelche fressalien auf nem Geburtstag reindrücken. Kein wunder das bei mir ein Rahmen nach dem andren bricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (19. Dezember 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Zwischen 12 und 4 für circa 2 stunden



Ich bringe gleich mal einen Antrag in den Familienrat ein....
Melde mich dann..


----------



## sinux (19. Dezember 2010)

ich könnte gegen ab 14:00h


----------



## katerpoldi (19. Dezember 2010)

nach Absprache mit unserem Team-Häuptling:
12 Uhr am Spielplatz - sehr pünktliche Abfahrt wegen Kälte


----------



## supasini (19. Dezember 2010)

wenn wir uns auf 1400 einigen soll mir das auch Recht sein...


----------



## katerpoldi (19. Dezember 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> wenn wir uns auf 1400 einigen soll mir das auch Recht sein...



dann nehmen wir 14 Uhr am Spielplatz


----------



## supasini (19. Dezember 2010)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> dann nehmen wir 14 Uhr am Spielplatz


Okee


----------



## sinux (19. Dezember 2010)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> dann nehmen wir 14 Uhr am Spielplatz



wir gehn jetzt noch ein bäumchen holen und bis 14:00h am Spielplatz...


----------



## yogi71 (19. Dezember 2010)

Das ist mir leider zu spät! Euch viel Spass


----------



## katerpoldi (19. Dezember 2010)

Nee, wat war dat schee im Schnee!!

Locker 10cm Neuschnee während der Tour - that's Winterpokal


----------



## supasini (19. Dezember 2010)

und meine Füße sind auch gar nicht sooo kalt geworden 
plöt nur, dass das Radeln von so lästigen Dingen eingerahm ist, die sich am Schreibtisch abspielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (19. Dezember 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> .....
> plöt nur, dass das Radeln von so lästigen Dingen eingerahm ist, die sich am Schreibtisch abspielen



...und der Rahmen ist ja soooooooo dick....


----------



## supasini (27. Dezember 2010)

wer hat Lust, heute was durch dne Schnee zu wühlen?
Ich hab Zeit so lange es hell ist.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hey Martin, bist du heut gefahren ? Wenn ja wie sind denn so die Wegeverhältnisse ?


----------



## katerpoldi (27. Dezember 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hey Martin, bist du heut gefahren ? Wenn ja wie sind denn so die Wegeverhältnisse ?



ich bin gerade ne kleine Runde gefahren - Wege im Wald sind fahrbar, wenn Sie durch Wanderer plattgetrampelt sind, ansonsten liegt der Schnee zu hoch.
Also, Laufen ist wohl doch die angenehmere Variante zur Zeit
LG
der Kater


----------



## sinux (27. Dezember 2010)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> ich bin gerade ne kleine Runde gefahren - Wege im Wald sind fahrbar, wenn Sie durch Wanderer plattgetrampelt sind, ansonsten liegt der Schnee zu hoch.
> Also, Laufen ist wohl doch die angenehmere Variante zur Zeit
> LG
> der Kater



Oder Langlaufen.....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Auskunft Kater. Dann wwerd ichs Mittwoch beim Kötertreff mal versuchen. Werden schon irgendwie 2 Stündchen was hinbekommen.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (27. Dezember 2010)

Genau, und wenn wir uns 2 Stunden nur im Umkreis 50m um den Stollen bewegen.


----------



## yogi71 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hubert, wieviel Uhr?


----------



## Fliewatüüt (27. Dezember 2010)

Bin zwar nicht Hubert, aber 17.00 Uhr .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Dezember 2010)

Joup 17hundert wie imma


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Dezember 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9572


----------



## sinux (28. Dezember 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9572



muss ich checken...
iss ene von öö-jongens dobei?


----------



## katerpoldi (28. Dezember 2010)

sinux schrieb:


> muss ich checken...
> Iss ene von öö-jongens dobei?



nöööö


----------



## supasini (29. Dezember 2010)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> nöööö


Ich auch nicht, fahre den Zauber flöten.
Würde aber gerne heute was machen, kann zwischen 11 und 17 flexibel 2-2,5h.


----------



## sinux (29. Dezember 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, fahre den Zauber flöten.
> Würde aber gerne heute was machen, kann zwischen 11 und 17 flexibel 2-2,5h.



Was hälste davon, wenn der Rest der Sippe das Kino aufsucht oder auch früher, die langen Bretter unter die Füße zu schnallen und in Hollerath den Loipenhasen nachzustellen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (29. Dezember 2010)

fänd ich gut.
muss jetzt erstmal korrigieren, um 1800 muss ich dann aber sicher im zug nach kölle sitzen!


----------



## sinux (29. Dezember 2010)

.


----------



## sinux (30. Dezember 2010)

Männer des Rades mit den dünnen Reifen:
Wie war's denn heute?
Waren die Straßen mit dem RR berollbar?
Ist den endlich die Zeit gekommen mein kleines Schwarzes einzureiten?


----------



## supasini (30. Dezember 2010)

wenn du's hinterher sehr gründlich putzen willst: ja.
sonst: nein.
fahren lässt es sich auf allen breiteren Straßen gut.
aber z.b. durch antweiler oder wachendorf kommt man noch nicht.

ich könnte morgen nachmittag sicher noch ein ründchen drehen


----------



## sinux (3. Januar 2011)

Hat heute jmd. Lust auf ein Tüürchen auf dem RR.
Start gegen 1300  - mein Ziel wird Brühl sein (Ankunft da 1500 - 1530)
Schwiegeropa hat Geburtstag.
Route noch ungewiss.


----------



## supasini (8. Januar 2011)

Zurück aus dem Winterspocht im Frühling der Eifel: wer fährt heute Mittag/früher Nachmittag mit 2 h Rennrad? Muss was für meinen Rücken tun...


----------



## sinux (8. Januar 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Zurück aus dem Winterspocht im Frühling der Eifel: wer fährt heute Mittag/früher Nachmittag mit 2 h Rennrad? Muss was für meinen Rücken tun...



1430 ab sinux....


----------



## supasini (8. Januar 2011)

sinux schrieb:


> 1430 ab sinux....



1330!!!


----------



## sinux (8. Januar 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> 1330!!!



sicher.....das warme wetter.....


----------



## katerpoldi (8. Januar 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> 1330!!!



fahrt mal schön bei dem Sturm, Männers! Ich geh in Ruhe im Schutz des Waldes ne Rund laufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (8. Januar 2011)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> Ich geh in Ruhe im Schutz des Waldes ne Rund laufen



Aber mit Helm bitte, wegen der Äste!


----------



## supasini (13. Januar 2011)

Sonntag kommt Herr Sonntag als prominenter Gast zum Trennscheibenreiten in die Eifel.
Vorschlag: Start um 11 bei mir, ca. 4h Fahrzeit/90 km, Streckenwahl würde ich gerne von der realen Windstärke und Richtung abhängig machen 
Hab das mal ins LMB gestellt... KLICK

Edit äähhh Birgit sacht: hinterher gibt's (höchstwahrscheinlich) Waffeln


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo Öööskeerchener Freireitha & Friends !
Meld mich mal brav zum Alternativpunkte sammeln ab 
Werd mal versuchen die weiße Wurst im braunen Hang mit meiner Schaltafel zu reiten ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gruß der Hubert


----------



## sinux (18. Januar 2011)

...und hier noch ein paar Bildchen von unserer schönen "Sonntagstour" in die Rureifel...






Schweren Trittes kämpft sich besagter Herr S. den Kermeter rauf






...und dabei hätte es nur wenige Meter vorher die viel gelobte Äätzezupp von Mariawald gegeben






...die auch sicherlich dem Guide dieses Ausflugs gemundet hätte, der sich dann aber doch ein lecker Brötchen mit Herrn S. teilte...


----------



## on any sunday (18. Januar 2011)

Wie war das mit dem Recht am eigenen Bild? Mach das weg.  War eine schöne Tour, kann mich aber nicht erinnern auf Rädern jemals so langsam den Kermeter bezwungen zu haben. Na ja, ist halt Winter, ich bin alt und die Kette war trocken. Mal schauen, ob das meine letzte Dackelschneidertour in diesem Jahr war.


----------



## Enrgy (18. Januar 2011)

Warst wohl in Gedanken bei deiner KaufTirMaico...


----------



## sinux (21. Januar 2011)

...im Schleidtal ist wieder Schnee


----------



## sinux (22. Januar 2011)

3:0 :d


----------



## supasini (22. Januar 2011)

Jemand Lust morgen N. zu reiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (23. Januar 2011)

sinux schrieb:


> 3:0 :d



Auch ein blindes Huhn.............


----------



## sinux (23. Januar 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Jemand Lust morgen N. zu reiten?



War eben mit dem Radel Brötchen holen - das waren meine radfahrerischen Aktivitäten für heute.
Das Wetter ist ja zum


----------



## supasini (23. Januar 2011)

bin heute auch einfach zu Hause geblieben 
gestern im steinbachwald sah das so aus:


----------



## Langenfelder (23. Januar 2011)

nicht nur da


----------



## sinux (23. Januar 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> bin heute auch einfach zu Hause geblieben
> gestern im steinbachwald sah das so aus:



Das nenn ich mal artgerecht für so'n Winterrad....


----------



## supasini (28. Januar 2011)

hubäät -zeich ma bilda!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Januar 2011)

Guck ma hier:




Geändert wird noch: Spacerturm, Laufräder, Bereifung
Ansonsten muss es wohl so während meiner Bauphase durchhalten.
Eventuell montier ich nochn geraden schmäleren CC Lenker weils
bei dem Bike einfach besser passen würde denk ich. Ansonsten fährt
sich das Teil recht ordentlich bisher. Klettert seeehr gut !


----------



## yogi71 (29. Januar 2011)

Schick Schick!


----------



## supasini (29. Januar 2011)

Sehr hübsch, jetzt nur noch richtig gute Bilder oder aber mal bald leif 
Auf welchen FW hast du die Gabel gespacert?
Ich würd auch mal mit der Vorbaulänge (eher: -kürze) spielen, bevor ein anderern Lenker drankommt.

edit: seh grade, dass es vermutlich nicht der 456 oder inbred, sondern scandaöserweise der scandal ist! Und ihc dachte "only steel is real!" - aber ist immerhin ein kilo leichter, dann hast du sicher 100mm genommen und dürftest tendenziell auch mit langem vorbau und cc-lenker glücklich werden.
wenn du's probieren willst: ich hab noch nen breiten cc-lenker im keller (680er syntace 2014 VRO, auch für normale vorbauten zugelassen) unter 630 würde ich nie mehr fahren wollen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Januar 2011)

Jo, die reba hab ich bei 100mm belassen da ich mich doch für den scandal entschieden hatte.
aber von wegen "only steel is real": das ist schon fest auf der to-do-liste nach dem häusle. so quasi als belohnung wenn wir das häuslebauen gut gemeistert haben sollten. wenn andere leutz 5er BMW's übers Haus mitfinanzieren dann sollten wohl am Ende noch läppische 1500 takken fürn onone 456 drin sein. werds wohl dann mit slx und ner rs sektor aufbauen. hab beim rahmenzusammenbau richtig spass am "do-it-yourself" bikebau bekommen. der tip von dir ist in sofern nicht in die vergess schublade gerutscht.

das mit dem lenker könnte man mal machen. ist zur zeit ein 80mm syntace vorbau dran und nen syntace lowrider mit 680er breite. das fühlt sich für das bike etwas "überdimensioniert" an. unter 630 würd iach ber auch ungern montieren.
andere bilder kommen natürlich noch aber erscht wenn ich das kompletti ferdsch hab.


----------



## supasini (29. Januar 2011)

jo, meinen 680er kannst du montieren wg. flach und dann die griffe einfach soweit nach innen schieben, bis es passt.
leider hat der deutlich leichtere 7075er Flatlenker in 680 von syntace dann keine freigabe für konventionelle vorbauten. und wie ich gerade nachgeguckt habe gibt es den 2014er (100g schwerer) gar nicht mehr - ist also ein sammlerstück 

dein vorbau wirkt auf dem bild länger - 80 mm hört sich für eher cc schon recht kurz an, müsste gut passen!


----------



## sinux (29. Januar 2011)

Zitat supasini aus dem "WP Log"
"Radfahren
(MTB mit dem Kater - Eisplatten sind gefährlich, schmerzhaft und teuer!)"

Jung - watt häste aanjestellt ?


----------



## supasini (29. Januar 2011)

auffe schnauze resp. auf Eisplatte ausgerutscht, ca. 5+ m gerutscht, aua gemacht, neue hose und neue handschuhe ramponiert, abschürfungen und prellungen an der ganzen rechten körperseite und links den daumen verstaucht.


----------



## sinux (29. Januar 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> auffe schnauze resp. auf Eisplatte ausgerutscht, ca. 5+ m gerutscht, aua gemacht, neue hose und neue handschuhe ramponiert, abschürfungen und prellungen an der ganzen rechten körperseite und links den daumen verstaucht.



kling sehr unangenehm und unschön....aber wenigstens hat sie Sonne geschienen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Januar 2011)

Ei jei jei jei jei jei, der Maddin macht sachen ! Da fährt man Tagelang auf gleitmitteln über Schnee und Eis in den Alpen und wo zerreists einen ? Ich hab das diesjahr gleich im Urlaub erledigt, hoffe das ich somit in der Heimat verschont bleibe 

Gute Besserung !


EDIT: istn 90er Vorbau ! hatte ich wohl falsch in Erinnerung.


----------



## Enrgy (29. Januar 2011)

Aua !  Hoffentlich isses nicht zu schlimm. Gute Besserung für die körperlichen + seelischen Schmerzen  (neue Klamotten schrotten ist immer extrem ärgerlich)

Wir hatten eben auch nette Eisplatten. Zuerst noch bergauf drüber gelacht und spaßeshalber "das kommt erst bergab beim Nightride richtig gut" gelästert, etwas später wars dann soweit, auf 100-200m bergab immer wieder fette Eisplatten hinter Kurven bergab, das war dann nicht mehr ganz so spaßig... 
Sind aber alle heil drübergekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (29. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Anteilnahme, vielleicht kann ich aber morgen schon wieder auf's Rad (TT-Auswärtsspiel, hatte ich mich so drauf gefreut...) - richtig Sorgen macht mir mein Daumen, damit kann ich zur Zeit noch nix richtig umgreifen, wird aber langsam besser. Wenn ich morgen wieder schalten und bremsen kann geh ich fahren!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Januar 2011)

Kühlen kühlen kühlen sini ! Als Ex-Torhüter hast du mein mitgefühl, nen umgehauenen Daumen hat ich da auch oft. Ich erinnere an das legendäre Spiel wo sich wer den Daumen beim aufwärmen umknickte und noch 90 Minuten mit gestauchtem Dicken durchhielt


----------



## sinux (5. Februar 2011)

Hat einer der Herren Interesse heute nachmittag den Wald auf Windbruch zu untersuchen?
Auf Straße hab ich bei dem Wind keine Lust.


----------



## supasini (5. Februar 2011)

BIn dabei. Ich hätte lust auf n.


----------



## sinux (5. Februar 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> BIn dabei. Ich hätte lust auf n.



klingt gut - wann ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Februar 2011)

Jemand aus dem Team Lust & Zeit ?
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11320
Mitfahrende aus Ööskeerche könnten bei Wachendoof oder Iversheim gen Heimat entgleiten.


----------



## supasini (9. Februar 2011)

Muss mal guckn, lust ist vorhanden. Weiß nur nicht,ob ich's zeitlich schaffe.


----------



## sinux (9. Februar 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Muss mal guckn, lust ist vorhanden. Weiß nur nicht,ob ich's zeitlich schaffe.



dito


----------



## supasini (9. Februar 2011)

ich weiß, dass ich es zeitlich nicht schaffe. schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (11. Februar 2011)

WE-Planung: morgen Rennrad (je nach Lust und Laune und Temperatur 3-4 Std.), Sonntag 11 ab Tomburg (erfahrungsgemäß: Rückkehr in Öö gegen 17 Uhr). Jemand dabei?


----------



## supasini (1. März 2011)

Hallo Männer von Öö,
Karnevalsplanung online:
will an Wieverfastelovend ne schöne Radrunde drehen, bevorzugt technisch, evtl. mit Eddy und geheimem Ziel (wird dann noch kommuniziert, dauert dann aber den ganzen Tag), sonst sehr gerne round Altenahr bis die Trails qualmen.
Zeitfenster dann: ca. 9 - 15 Uhr (?)
Wer ist badei?!

Ansonsten: wer hat heute nachmittag Lust auf ne 2,5 h Runde?
morgen ginge evtl. auch was...
Samstag Veedelszoch
Sonntag würde ich auch gerne fahren.
Montag bei uns Zoch-Gucken und anschließen "Open-House-Mitbringparty"


----------



## Trialeddy (1. März 2011)

Getreu dem Motto: "Was kümmert mich die Mail von heute morgen!"
Let`s go: "Kleine Luxemburgerische Schweiz"

Ich habe eine Variante ausgesucht die uns einige Optionen offen hält, was die Fahrzeit angeht. Mindestfahrzeit 3,5 - 4 Std. Die orginale Route ist 5 Std. reine Fahrzeit bei etwa 6 Std unterwegs. Das ist zu lang bei dem Wetter, da die Pause outdoor ist. Aber das können wir auch vor Ort entscheiden. Der Rest bitte in meinem Thread.

Wenn supasini bei mir mitfährt, habe ich noch einen Platz frei.
Startzeit Wieverdaach: 09.00 Uhr Weiler


----------



## supasini (1. März 2011)

ich bin dabei!
Wenn mehr mitwollen fahren wir mit meinem Auto, da passen 5 LEute mit Rädern rein.


----------



## Enrgy (1. März 2011)

Bin auch dabei, wenns recht ist.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. März 2011)

Kaum ist die Sonne draußen kommen die alten Männer auch aus ihren Löchern   








supasini schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Ansonsten: wer hat heute nachmittag Lust auf ne 2,5 h Runde?
> morgen ginge evtl. auch was...
> ...



Mittwoch kannste auch bei uns in Kommern mitfahren wenn du möchtest 17:00 Uhr Ecke Volksbank / Cafe Quasten. Wollte diesmal Richtung Gemünd turnen.

Sonntag hatte ich auch mal ins Auge gefasst, weiss aber noch nicht wie das terminlich hinhaut bei mir. Ich halt mal ein Auge drauf hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (1. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei, wenns recht ist.



ist recht.


----------



## sinux (1. März 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> ist recht.



komme auch badei mit....

bin dann um 8:45 bei Dir - im Kostüm


----------



## sinux (1. März 2011)

Hat von Euch denn noch einer Freitag oder Dienstag was vor.
Ich habe die Tage nämlich frei und werde sicherlich eins der Räder bewegen


----------



## supasini (5. März 2011)

JEmand gleich lust 2h radeln zu gehen? Am besten kurz anrufen.


----------



## sinux (5. März 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> JEmand gleich lust 2h radeln zu gehen? Am besten kurz anrufen.



Muss den Zochwagen bauen....
Die Musik steht hier noch rum - wir sind spät. 1400 raus aus der Tür. Danach ist die Hütte dicht.


----------



## katerpoldi (6. März 2011)

sinux schrieb:


> Hat von Euch denn noch einer Freitag oder Dienstag was vor.
> Ich habe die Tage nämlich frei und werde sicherlich eins der Räder bewegen



DI geht bestimmt was


----------



## sinux (6. März 2011)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> DI geht bestimmt was



Hast Du frei?


----------



## supasini (6. März 2011)

Damit die Daheimgebliebenen nicht  müssen hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Team-Ausflug ins benachbarte Ausland:

Die meiste Zeit haben wir entweder mit Berghochfahren verbracht:






oder mussten um Felsen herumtragen, weil die Schluchten zu eng waren, um einen Fahrrad ohne Vorderraddemontage durchzubekommen







Die Pfade waren ausgesetzt und steinig, nix mit gemütlichem Rollen oder Ausblicke genießen,...






... ständig muss man sich auf den verdammten Trail konzentrieren:






Selbst an den Bächen entlang liegen ständig Steine und Stufen im Weg:






Vor völlig langweiliger Kulisse geht es über Treppen und Brücken bergab, was im Zweifel nur für erhöhten Verschleiß an Gelenken, Federelementen und Bremsbelägen gut ist:






Trotz der die ganze Zeit scheinenden Sonne konnten wir uns am Ende der Tour durch höchste Willensanstrengung fürs Foto noch ein Lächeln abringen:


----------



## yogi71 (6. März 2011)

Das war bestimmt ganz grausam!!!!!!! Will auch hin!


----------



## rallleb (6. März 2011)

@ supasini
Sieht verdammt nach spass aus, wo isn dat? 
Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (6. März 2011)

Luxemburgische Schweiz, Nähe Beaufort.
Also gegenüber von Ferschweiler (das ist auf der deutschen Seite und da sieht es genauso aus )


----------



## rallleb (6. März 2011)

achdu *******, ich denk hier geht's um Öööskirche
Da bekomm ich meine Kollegen nie hin, ist denen viel zuweit


----------



## N.F.R (6. März 2011)

Da bekomm ich meine Kollegen nie hin schrieb:


> Wer sagt das ?


----------



## on any sunday (6. März 2011)

Martin, mach die plöden Pilder weg, grenzt ja an seelische Grausamkeit. 



rallleb schrieb:


> Da bekomm ich meine Kollegen nie hin, ist denen viel zuweit



Wieso, wohnen die alle noch bei Mutti. 

Stimmt aber schon, sollte mindestens ein Wochenende sein, mit Anreise am Freitag, damit man zweimal in Echternach lecker essen gehen kann. Quasi das Angenehme mit dem noch Angenehmeren verbinden. 

P.S. Dem Herrn supasini Hals-und Beinbruch im Schnee.


----------



## supasini (6. März 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Martin, mach die plöden Pilder weg, grenzt ja an seelische Grausamkeit.



wieso *GRENZT*? 



on any sunday schrieb:


> P.S. Dem Herrn supasini Hals-und Beinbruch im Schnee.



Dangge, ich plane diesmal heil zurückzukommen!


----------



## Enrgy (6. März 2011)

rallleb schrieb:


> Da bekomm ich meine Kollegen nie hin, ist denen viel zuweit





on any sunday schrieb:


> ...lecker essen gehen kann. Quasi das Angenehme mit dem noch Angenehmeren verbinden.




Dat Wichtigste: 
Der motorisierte Untersatz bekommt da lecker zu essen, nämlich fast 30ct/Liter günstiger als bei unseren Halsabschneidern. Somit relativiert sich die weite Anreise etwas.

So waren dann beim Bunkern vom Diesel für den Liteville-Express am Donnerstag seltsame Anwandlungen der Mitreisenden zu vernehmen:

"Kannste mir meine Trinkflaschen mit Diesel vollmachen?" 
"Und mir den Trickrucksack!" 
"Wie das riecht, herrlich, Diesel für 1,17!!" 
"Hier könnte ich den ganzen Tag nur tanken, fahren, tanken, fahren" 
"Nee, NUR tanken, direkt wieder rauskippen und wieder tanken!"


----------



## sinux (6. März 2011)

Um die Grausamkeit noch grausamer zu gestalten hier noch die bewegten Bilder:



Trialeddy schrieb:


> Die Qualität steht dimatral zur Tourqualität!
> 
> YouTube        - luxemburg


----------



## sinux (6. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Dat Wichtigste:
> Der motorisierte Untersatz bekommt da lecker zu essen, nämlich fast 30ct/Liter günstiger als bei unseren Halsabschneidern. Somit relativiert sich die weite Anreise etwas.
> 
> So waren dann beim Bunkern vom Diesel für den Liteville-Express am Donnerstag seltsame Anwandlungen der Mitreisenden zu vernehmen:
> ...




....und sparen, sparen, sparen...
Da kannste wennde von EU nach Lux fährst locker mal 5 Euro pro Fahrt sparen - wennde den ganzen Tag fährst, kriegste 8 Fahrten hin --> haste 40 Euro zusammen. Ist der halbe Tank schon wieder fast voll.

Also warum eigentlich in EU fahren, wennde so Geld verdienst.



Ööskerche - Alaaf !!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. März 2011)

Ein Tag Sonderurlaub will sinnvoll genutzt werden, hier schonmal ein Termin für den ein oder anderen der vielleicht auch frei hat: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11449


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (25. März 2011)

so, männers, 
der wp ist fast zu ende, wir haben keine gemeinsame tour mit dem ganzen team hinbekommen.
was ist mit einem der letzten drei tage?
ich würde gerne heute ne schnelle runde mit dem ht drehen, morgen mittellang rr fahren und evtl. am sonntag ne große mtb-runde zum abschluss drehen. wer hat zeit und lust, sich an der einene oder anderen aktion zu beteiligen?


----------



## sinux (25. März 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> so, männers,
> der wp ist fast zu ende, wir haben keine gemeinsame tour mit dem ganzen team hinbekommen.
> was ist mit einem der letzten drei tage?
> ich würde gerne heute ne schnelle runde mit dem ht drehen, morgen mittellang rr fahren und evtl. am sonntag ne große mtb-runde zum abschluss drehen. wer hat zeit und lust, sich an der einene oder anderen aktion zu beteiligen?



bin heute mit dem RR in Jülich....
morgen feiert Peter seinen Geburtstag (mit Radtour )
Sonntag muss mal mit dem Familienrat diskutiert werden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. März 2011)

Heuer kann ich ned, da ist leider Begräbnis angesagt.
Morgen bin ich auch bis Spätnachmittag in Kölle.
Sonntag wollte ich eigentlich ne Runde drehen allerdings muss ich wohl oder übel zur familienunfreundlichen Zeit starten ( 08:30-09:00 Uhr ) da ich Nachmittags noch der Holden zur Verfügung stehen muss.


----------



## yogi71 (25. März 2011)

Wohin am Sonntag?


----------



## sinux (25. März 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Heuer kann ich ned, da ist leider Begräbnis angesagt.
> Morgen bin ich auch bis Spätnachmittag in Kölle.
> Sonntag wollte ich eigentlich ne Runde drehen allerdings muss ich wohl oder übel zur familienunfreundlichen Zeit starten ( 08:30-09:00 Uhr ) da ich Nachmittags noch der Holden zur Verfügung stehen muss.



Du weißt schon das die Uhren umgestellt werden - das ist dann 7:30 !!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. März 2011)

Jepp !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (25. März 2011)

Wohinnnnnnnnnn ?


----------



## supasini (25. März 2011)

muss auch erst noch mit der family abstimmen, mein wunsch wäre neuenahr-rhein-brohltal-neuenahr (hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gemacht)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. März 2011)

Hey Leute nur zur Info: den Serpentinentrail am Museum in Kommern gibts vorerst nicht merh. Die Museumsbetreiber haben das Areal großräumig abgesperrt bzw. sind mit den Zäunen so gut wie fertig, ich hab mich heute wohl das letzte mal so gerade noch durchgewurschtelt. Mal sehn ob da nächstes Jahr ne neue Zufahrt machbar ist wenn der Zaun mal steht. Meistens kann man ja sone Art "Kontrollierpfad" entlang solcher Zäune machen.


----------



## supasini (1. April 2011)

Ich werde morgen um 10 vom Parkplatz oberhalb von Altenahr zu ner technischen Tour starten. Fahrzeit ca. 4h.
Jemand Zeit und Lust, mich zu begleiten?


----------



## sinux (1. April 2011)

Bin leider familientechnisch nicht zum Ahrspielen einsatzbereit - hätte so'ne schöne "Tschüss Stereo Tour" werden können.

Was ein Mist, dass kein WP mehr ist - das wären heute mal schlappe 18 Punkte gewesen (knapp 120 km RR)


----------



## supasini (2. April 2011)

Startpunkt-Änderung: 10:00 Uhr in Kreuzberg an der Ahr.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. April 2011)

Hey Martin, leider hab ich das Samstagmorgen zu spät gesehn, waren auch in der Gegend. Vielleicht dann nächstes mal. Wobei technisches ist für mich Grobmotoriker ja eh nich so prickelnd


----------



## supasini (3. April 2011)

war ein Traum: bestes Wetter, hab die HC-Serpentinenmördertour gefahren. Riesen Spaß das 







[/IMG]


----------



## supasini (13. April 2011)

Würde am WE gerne fahren:
Freitag: egal welches Rad, gerne auch 3-4 h, Start am liebsten gegen 13-14 Uhr
Samstag: früher Start, lange Tour, angedacht hab ich die Runde (Neuen)Ahr-Rhein(höhenweg)-Brohl-(Neuen)Ahr (ca. 1400 Hm/75 km) als Fronleichnam-Explore-Tour


----------



## sinux (13. April 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Würde am WE gerne fahren:
> Freitag: egal welches Rad, gerne auch 3-4 h, Start am liebsten gegen 13-14 Uhr
> Samstag: früher Start, lange Tour, angedacht hab ich die Runde (Neuen)Ahr-Rhein(höhenweg)-Brohl-(Neuen)Ahr (ca. 1400 Hm/75 km) als Fronleichnam-Explore-Tour



Werde ich prüfen.....

....heute wird noch die Gabel eingebaut - dann is feddisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (13. April 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Würde am WE gerne fahren:
> Freitag: egal welches Rad, gerne auch 3-4 h, Start am liebsten gegen 13-14 Uhr
> Samstag: früher Start, lange Tour, angedacht hab ich die Runde (Neuen)Ahr-Rhein(höhenweg)-Brohl-(Neuen)Ahr (ca. 1400 Hm/75 km) als Fronleichnam-Explore-Tour



Prüfe ich ebenfalls,
vielleicht fahre ich einen Teil mit
Wie sieht es bei dir morgen Abend aus - kann ich da mal kurz wegen der Gabel vorbeischauen??


----------



## supasini (15. April 2011)

morgen Start ca. 9 bei sinux in Öö, ca. 9.45/10 in Bad Neuenahr.
Für potentielle Mitfahrer: Kontakt aufnehmen!


----------



## supasini (16. April 2011)

wir sind zurück.
war doch ein klitzekleines bisschen länger als erwartet. aber immerhin haben wir um 17:35 schon im auto auf dem weg nach hause gesessen. sinux müsste einige ganz nette bilder haben, damit die nichtmitfahrer mal wieder der neid packt. jaja, auch in der eifel kann man so richtig schöne samstage verleben


----------



## sinux (19. April 2011)

Jaaaa - schöne lange Tour war das.

Mit dabei:

- nette Treppeneinlagen
















- herrliche Trails runter ins Rheintal









- nette Picknick Stellen









....und ein neu Geborenes


----------



## katerpoldi (19. April 2011)

Hui, das ist ja mal ein Rad wie aus einem Guss - sehr schön. Und dann sogar dieselbe Ständertechnik wie bei Supasinis HT-Fotos


----------



## sinux (19. April 2011)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> Hui, das ist ja mal ein Rad wie aus einem Guss - sehr schön. Und dann sogar dieselbe Ständertechnik wie bei Supasinis HT-Fotos



Ja, wartet nur noch auf 'ne gemeinsame Einradeltour - wie sieht's denn morgen abend bei den Ööskerchener Jongens uss?


----------



## katerpoldi (19. April 2011)

sinux schrieb:


> Ja, wartet nur noch auf 'ne gemeinsame Einradeltour - wie sieht's denn morgen abend bei den Ööskerchener Jongens uss?



Joot, soweit ich das sehe - wann denn? Start spätestens 18 Uhr??
Kann bei mir allerdings wegen privater Dinge zur Zeit immer was dazwischen kommen.


----------



## sinux (19. April 2011)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> Joot, soweit ich das sehe - wann denn? Start spätestens 18 Uhr??
> Kann bei mir allerdings wegen privater Dinge zur Zeit immer was dazwischen kommen.



Versuchen wir 17:30h am Spielplatz....


----------



## katerpoldi (19. April 2011)

sinux schrieb:


> Versuchen wir 17:30h am Spielplatz....



OK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (20. April 2011)

Ich hab chorprobe von 19-22 (dvorak d-dur) - erwarte euch dann ostersonntag um 10 in herz jesu.


----------



## supasini (22. April 2011)

ich will heute nach der Liturgie was radeln, am liebsten ein bisschen spielen gehen (Hardtwald, Satzvey, Schavener Heide,...) - bin aber auch für andere Vorschläge offen.
Jemand aus Öö Lust, mitzukommen? Start wäre ca. 16.30 für ca. 2 1/2 h.


----------



## sinux (22. April 2011)

Werde vorsichtig checken  Du weißt um die Brisanz...


----------



## katerpoldi (22. April 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> ich will heute nach der Liturgie was radeln, am liebsten ein bisschen spielen gehen (Hardtwald, Satzvey, Schavener Heide,...) - bin aber auch für andere Vorschläge offen.
> Jemand aus Öö Lust, mitzukommen? Start wäre ca. 16.30 für ca. 2 1/2 h.



Ich wollte eigentlich unsere Standard-RR-Runde locker fahren - ich habe immer noch so doofen Husten


----------



## supasini (22. April 2011)

Jungens, alle nix zu tun? 
sehen wir uns gleich beim reisessen?


----------



## sinux (22. April 2011)

wir gehen unseren kreuzweg: Aufräumen - jeder sein Zimmer....

Ich hatte eigentlich auch nochmal Lust das RR zu bemühen....

Wir gehen 12:30h zum Reisessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (22. April 2011)

sinux schrieb:


> wir gehen unseren kreuzweg: Aufräumen - jeder sein Zimmer....
> 
> Ich hatte eigentlich auch nochmal Lust das RR zu bemühen....
> 
> Wir gehen 12:30h zum Reisessen



Klärt das mal, dann sagt ihr Bescheid - ich bin jetzt erst mal bis ca. 16 Uhr in Familiendingen unterwegs.
Ich denke, dass ich am späten Nachmittag ne Runde RR fahren könnte.


----------



## sinux (22. April 2011)

16:30h Treffpunkt bei mir mit den Trennscheiben...


----------



## supasini (23. April 2011)

Andi hat das RR dabei - evtl. Ostersonntag nachmittag, dachte mal an Ahrberge: Liers, Col du Lind,...


----------



## sinux (28. April 2011)

Hi Ööskerchener Jonge,
wir sind zurück aus dem Kylltal - der Eifel-Nachwuchs kommt. 

Ergebnis von zwei Tagen Radfahren: 
- knapp 110 km
- ca. 833 hm
- Steigungen bis 14%

Ich muss sagen, die Kids haben ne reife Leistung an den Tag gelegt.



 



 



 



 

Jugend in Action




....und wie schaut's aus mit dem Erwachsenen Tüürchen zum Ende der Ferien?


----------



## supasini (28. April 2011)

super Sache, das!
und sooo schöne Trikots! (onhne meine Mitwirkung würden 3/4 von euch nackisch fahren )
Vielleicht fahre ich gleich noch zu Höflichkeit & Service. 

edit: Wir waren dort, beides (H&S) ist aber nicht aufzufinden gewesen, macht immer weniger Spaß, in dem Laden einzukaufen... Aber immerhin ne schöne lange Reiseradtour gemach- und Vadders neuen Hänger gelobt 

Ansonsten bin ich Sa/So mit cepaea von Blankenheim über HWW12/13 und R nach Bonn unterwegs


----------



## supasini (1. Mai 2011)

wieder zurück, schön war's, auch wenn manches anders als geplant verlief:
Start in Kall, weil der Zoch dort enfach stehen blieb (Fahrpläne besser VORHER! lesen )
dann ab ca. Blankenheim HWW 12 bis Weibern (75 km/1700 Hm) heute von dort über HWW 12-13-1 nach Bonn , von dort mit dem Auto bis Rheinbach mitgenommen worden, wieder nach Hause: 69 km/950 Hm 
da schläft heute abend jemand gut.

die LV&Friends-Trikots passen ausgezeichnet in die momentane Farbegung der Eifel:







Ach so: vollgefederte Fahrräder sind ne tolle Erfindung!


----------



## sinux (1. Mai 2011)

Dann bin ich mal auf die Bilder gespannt....


War gestern mit zwei Entrückten Richtung Sahrbachtrails unterwegs..





 

 

Gibt's eigentlich keine anderen Trikots ????

Auf dem Heimweg hab ich dann auf dem A-Trail Röllchen & Schraube vom Schaltwerk verloren. Wie gut, dass ich nen starken Bruda dabei hatte.
Der hat mich dann ganz locker im 25er Schnitt nach Hause gezogen.

Zum Thema Schaltung muss ich dann nochmal mit dem Kellameista telflonieren....


----------



## yogi71 (1. Mai 2011)

Es gibt andere Trikots! ;-) Ganz viele.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Mai 2011)

Dann hier nochmal ein Liteville-Feld:


----------



## sinux (1. Mai 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Dann hier nochmal ein Liteville-Feld:



Das ist Löwenzahn und hat nen total weichen Hinterbau....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Mai 2011)

in Kennerkreisen auch "Kettestrüch" genannt


----------



## sinux (4. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte morgen abend ab 17:30 / 18:00 ein schnelles HT Ründchen (ca. 2 - 2,5h) drehen.

Kommt wer mit????


----------



## supasini (5. Mai 2011)

ich muss leider zu H&S, umtauschen und für nen Bekannten Schaltröllchen kaufen, weil der Depp nach dem Säubern des Schaltwerks die Dinger nicht wieder richtig festgeschraubt hat...
Aber morgen nachmittag ne Einweihungstour mit dem schweren Gerät in N. - wer wäre da dabei? (Zeitfenster: 15-19 Uhr)


----------



## sinux (5. Mai 2011)

Muss leider morgen bis 16:00h arbeiten und bin dann erst gegen 17:00h zuhause - dann muss ich für so'n komisches Verwandtschaftstreffen ein paar Vorbereitungen treffen.


----------



## supasini (6. Mai 2011)

heute neues Spielzeuch eingeweiht - lässt sich überraschend gut umsetzen (muss man nur den Bounce-Effekt nutzen) und ist auch im Ersteindruck eher wendiger als mein 301. In N. wurden auf jeden FAll an kniffligen Stellen Geschwindigkeiten erreicht, die mich sehr froh machten, vorne nun ne 203er Scheibe montiert zu haben 






[/IMG]


----------



## sinux (6. Mai 2011)

Hüpsch - jetzt brauchste nur noch ein neues Auto mit passendem Nummerschild


----------



## supasini (6. Mai 2011)

und ich hab mich gefragt, wie lange ich wohl auf den Kommentar wareten muss 
vielleicht melde ich einfach den WoWa um


----------



## Enrgy (6. Mai 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> ...vielleicht melde ich einfach den WoWa um



Genau, irgendwo muß man ja sparen! 

Nettes Spielgerät, aber was ist ein Bounce-Effekt? Axe-Effekt kenn ich, ist das was ähnliches? Laufen/fahren einem da auch die Weiber hinterher? Dann muß ich mir auch sowas zulegen


----------



## sinux (6. Mai 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> und ich hab mich gefragt, wie lange ich wohl auf den Kommentar wareten muss
> vielleicht melde ich einfach den WoWa um



sorry, dass ich so spät war - musste die Kinder noch ins Bett bringen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (7. Mai 2011)

sinux schrieb:


> Hüpsch - jetzt brauchste nur noch ein neues Auto mit passendem Nummerschild



Ich kann dir schwarzes Isolierband empfehlen, einfach aus der 3 ne 9 basteln-fertig!! 
Das darfst du auch als Reli-Lehrer ohne dass dir der Kanalmeister die Lehrbefugnis entzieht! Soll ja auf Erftstädter Gymns usus sein!

CD Eddy


----------



## supasini (7. Mai 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Genau, irgendwo muß man ja sparen!
> 
> Nettes Spielgerät, aber was ist ein Bounce-Effekt? Axe-Effekt kenn ich, ist das was ähnliches? Laufen/fahren einem da auch die Weiber hinterher? Dann muß ich mir auch sowas zulegen



leider nein, die Weiber sind gestern vorweg gelaufen (von Obermaubach aus auf die Höhe) - die waren fast schneller als ich, die Karre ist bergauf echt mühsam zu bewegen, insbesondere, da der Sattel nicht optimal eingestellt war und ich den passenden Inbus zur Verstellung nicht dabei hatte 

Ich meine, dass ich das Rad vor dem Umsetzen kurz in den Boden drücke und dann der Hinterbau beim Ausfedern von selber hochkommt. Ansonsten muss man es ja erstmal 6-7 cm aus dem SAG heben, was sehr anstrengend ist. 

Wortbedeutung to bounce


----------



## supasini (7. Mai 2011)

Guide-Treffen für Fronleicham!
13.5. um 19 Uhr bei mir. Bitte hier anmelden.
Wer vorher Rad fahren will: hier melden.


----------



## supasini (9. Mai 2011)

fahre gleich nach Hause, will was mit der dicken Berta




spielen gehen.
Jemand Zeit & Lust (grobe Richtung: Katzensteine/Satzvey)?
Start in EU gegen 16 Uhr, Fahrzeit ca. 2.5-3 h


----------



## sinux (9. Mai 2011)

bin zwar auch schon  zuhause - fahre jetzt aber zu Schwiegerpapa Geburtstag feiern....


----------



## on any sunday (9. Mai 2011)

Wollte auch mit meiner dicken Berta in der Eifel spielen gehen. Jetzt sitze ich hier in Kirchsahr und warte auf den ACDC Mann, weil Berta keinen Bock mehr auf spielen hat. Wie Herr Nideggen schon meinte,  ich han keen Ahnung vun der Technik.........

P.S. Bin leider zum Leidwill Treffen in Urlaub, sofern Berta mich läßt.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (9. Mai 2011)

na, dann will ich doch mal für uns hoffen, dass die eine Berta nicht will. Kannste ja mit der anderen ins Vischeltal kommen!
wieso hast du in deinem Profil kein BMC stehen? - ist das schon wieder aussortiert?!

Spielen war sehr fein: hab noch was an der Sitzposition gefeilt: Vorbau negativ, Sattel richtig - ist zwar kein Racebike, lässt sich aber einwandfrei als Tourenrad bewegen. Und bergab resp. auf Trails der Hamma!


----------



## supasini (11. Mai 2011)

JEmand jetzt lust auf ne runde baiken?
Will fuer 2,5 h in den wald...


----------



## sinux (11. Mai 2011)

Will auch


----------



## supasini (11. Mai 2011)

IN 15 min bei dir?


----------



## sinux (11. Mai 2011)

Hast Du nicht den "Heulekopf" gesehen.....sprach von wollen, nicht können.
Bin noch in Jülich und das dauert auch noch was.

Viel Spaß.....


----------



## supasini (11. Mai 2011)

hatte ich schon gesehen, aber geflissentlich ignoriert und Salz genommen, in die Wunde gestreut, dort gut verrieben 

kann aber leider heute nicht später: Chorprobe.

Samstag vormittag (Start eher früh) würde ich gerne ne langsame technische Ahrrunde drehen. Jemand dabei?


----------



## on any sunday (12. Mai 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> na, dann will ich doch mal für uns hoffen, dass die eine Berta nicht will. Kannste ja mit der anderen ins Vischeltal kommen!
> wieso hast du in deinem Profil kein BMC stehen? - ist das schon wieder aussortiert?



Das schweizer Präzisionsgerät wurde nicht aussortiert, sondern nur etwas vernachlässigt. Wollte es sowieso erst fahren, wenn die Trails staubig und die Vöglein am zwitschern sind. Erste Einstellfahrt wurde letzte Woche im 7Gebirge unternommen, fährt fein, muss mich nur an den kurzen Vorbau etwas gewöhnen.

Hatte ich schon erwähnt, das du ein sehr kranker, alter Mann wegen deiner Leidwill Sucht bist? Die Verwandschaft wurde ja auch schon angesteckt.


----------



## sinux (12. Mai 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon erwähnt, das du ein sehr kranker, alter Mann wegen deiner Leidwill Sucht bist? Die Verwandschaft wurde ja auch schon angesteckt.



Immerhin ist der Virus noch nicht komplett übergeschwappt. Hab ja noch das Zoulou, das Radon und das Spezialized rumsteh'n...eh in Benutzung


----------



## Enrgy (12. Mai 2011)

sinux schrieb:


> Immerhin ist der Virus noch nicht komplett übergeschwappt...



Naja, auch beim Kellameista schien die Krankheit anfangs noch heilbar bzw. sich auf einer erträglichen Stufe einzupendeln.


----------



## supasini (12. Mai 2011)

versteh ich nicht, hab ja noch ein Radon (Winterrennrad), ein Canyon (Sommerrennrad, gestern 50 km gefahren) und ein OnOne 456 (Reiserad, heute schon 20 km gefahren)... die werden auch nicht vernachlässigt, da wird sogar immer wieder rein investiert. 

aber wo ihr's gerade sagt: ein 101FX fehlt mir auf jeden Fall naoch, und das 601 als leichte Alternative zum schwer aufgebauten 901 mit ca. 14,5 kg und 170/190 mm Federweg wäre natürlich auch noch ne Überlegung wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (12. Mai 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> aber wo ihr's gerade sagt: ein 101FX fehlt mir auf jeden Fall naoch, und das 601 als leichte Alternative zum schwer aufgebauten 901 mit ca. 14,5 kg und 170/190 mm Federweg wäre natürlich auch noch ne Überlegung wert



Ruuuhig, Brauner, ruhig!!


----------



## supasini (12. Mai 2011)

morgen Radfahren klappt bei mir nicht - habe heute viel zu lange gearbeitet und muss morgen ein bisschen Hausarbeit etc. machen. 
Werde das aber spochtlich angehen 
Felix: du kannst ja mit Jörg ne Runde drehen.

Sorry.

Ach so: hatte ich erwähnt, dass es morgen abend was zu essen gibt?


----------



## sinux (13. Mai 2011)

Ich werd gegen 15:00h ab Sinux-Homebase losreiten - 2-3h, Trails around Ööskerche.

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Levelboss (13. Mai 2011)

sinux schrieb:


> Ich werd gegen 15:00h ab Sinux-Homebase losreiten - 2-3h, Trails around Ööskerche.
> 
> Wer kommt mit?


Ich komme um 14:56 am Bahnhof in EU an. Bin dann um kurz nach 3 an der Homebase.


----------



## Trialeddy (13. Mai 2011)

Wollte auch heute mittag zwanglos einmal um BAM turnen.

http://www.8mtb.de/Tour/1Tag/upanddown.html

Vielleicht können wir uns ja im Kurpark treffen?

CD Eddy


----------



## sinux (13. Mai 2011)

Eddy - in Deiner "Ausschreibung" schreibst Du 17:00h....
wir starten um 15:00h ab EU - besser wäre dann 16: 00h in BAM oder bei Dir in WaB - Was meinste ????


----------



## Trialeddy (13. Mai 2011)

Ausschreibung ist alt. War nur als Info gedacht. Treffen wir uns im Schleidpark in BAM wo es dann hoch geht nach Roderth. Dann müsst ihr nicht hier hoch und könnt durchs Tal Richtung BAM surfen.

Eddy


----------



## sinux (13. Mai 2011)

Aber wir können über Billig/Katzensteine nach WaB und Dich da einsammeln.....hatte ich eigentlich so im Sinn.....
Durch Tal nach BAM ist so'n bisschen langeweilig


----------



## Trialeddy (13. Mai 2011)

Ok ich harre der Dinge die da kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (13. Mai 2011)

ihr säcke   !!!


----------



## sinux (13. Mai 2011)

das  hab ich diese woche auch schonmal geposted - also keine klagen.....


----------



## sinux (16. Mai 2011)

Wollte morgen abend ab 18:15 ab sinux homebase eine 2 - 2,5h zügige Haarteilrunde drehen.


----------



## supasini (16. Mai 2011)

ich kann erst am Mitwoch wieder auf's Rad (vermutlich zwischen 16-19 Uhr)
Donnerstag nachmittag/abend geht auch, dann wieder am WE.
wenn jemand von euch Zeit und Lust hat: melden!!!


----------



## supasini (19. Mai 2011)

wer hat heute so im Zeitfenster 16.30 - 19.30 Uhr Zeit & Lust zum Radeln ab EU (so ca. 2-2,5 h)? 
Rad/Strecke egal, würd nur ganz gerne mit einem von euch zusammen fahren, ist lustiger


----------



## sinux (19. Mai 2011)

Wie schaut's morgen bei Euch aus?
Wenn einer mitfährt würde ich morgen 15:15h ab sinux homebase starten - egal was (Rad & Strecke) für ca. 2,5 - 3h

Sonst fahr' ich vllt. mit dem Radel zur Arbeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (19. Mai 2011)

sinux schrieb:


> Sonst fahr' ich vllt. mit dem Radel zur Arbeit...


Genau das mach ich auch

Vielleicht geht ja am WE mal ne traditionelle RR-Runde??


----------



## supasini (19. Mai 2011)

samstag vormittag vielleicht?


----------



## katerpoldi (20. Mai 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> samstag vormittag vielleicht?



zum Beispiel - etwa 11 Uhr?


----------



## sinux (20. Mai 2011)

samstag - geht bei mir nicht.
wie schaut's sonntag vormittag aus? ich bin ab 14:00h aufer kommuljon - davor könnte ich was lustiges unternehmen - gerne auch früst starten.
Favoritenrad wäre dann aber das 301 - die anderen beiden sind diese woche schon bewegt worden


----------



## supasini (20. Mai 2011)

So vormittag geht bei mir nicht, wenn, dann nur zwischen 4 und 9


----------



## sinux (20. Mai 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> So vormittag geht bei mir nicht, wenn, dann nur zwischen 4 und 9



so kurz nach 4 geht doch die sonne auf, um 8 macht der bäcker auf passt doch


----------



## katerpoldi (20. Mai 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> So vormittag geht bei mir nicht, wenn, dann nur zwischen 4 und 9



OK  - verstanden.
dann sag mal bitte was Konkretes, nicht immer dieses metaphorische Gedöhns


----------



## supasini (20. Mai 2011)

das war noch nicht mal unbedingt metaphorisch gemeint, am Sonntag hat Birgit um 4 jemanden zum Flughafen zu bringen, um 10 sind wir in Rheder zum Frühstück => zwischen 4 und 9 wäre Zeit.
Ob ich aber insbes. in Anbetracht des angesagten wetters Lust habe wage ich aml zu bezweifeln. Da ist mir die Matratze sehr viel näher.

Was geht:
heute abend 18-20 Uhr ne schnelle Runde (hab bis 17 Uhr Elternsprechtag)
morgen früh vorraussichtlich 2-3 h Zeit, aber muss ich noch mit Birgit klären, was der richtige Zeitpunkt ist. Ich tippe aber eher auf 10 als 11 als günstige Startzeit.


----------



## sinux (20. Mai 2011)

bin eben schon nass geworden....knapp 120km und auf den letzten km saut man sich total ein...
Bevor ich plane check ich erstmal das Wetter


----------



## supasini (20. Mai 2011)

Ich kann morgen, Samstag, um 10.00 starten.
Kater, wie sieht's aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (20. Mai 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Ich kann morgen, Samstag, um 10.00 starten.
> Kater, wie sieht's aus?



bestens, bist du um 10 uhr bei mir??


----------



## supasini (20. Mai 2011)

Chris fährt auch mit, bin um 10 in der Südstadt: Rennrad!


----------



## sinux (20. Mai 2011)

und ich auf'm fussballplatz
Schraubt dem Chris vorher die Bremsen noch ein bißchen fest


----------



## sinux (23. Mai 2011)

Wie schaut's die Woche mit nem Abendründchen aus?
Di. oder Mi. gegen 18:15h, 2- 2,5h Haarteilflitzen ???


----------



## supasini (23. Mai 2011)

evtl. Di - müsste ich 18.15 schaffen können.


----------



## katerpoldi (23. Mai 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> evtl. Di - müsste ich 18.15 schaffen können.



diese Woche geht leider nix.


----------



## supasini (24. Mai 2011)

Wie willst denn mit der Einstellung fit werden und bleiben?
Man kann durchaus auch ohne WP Radfahren!


----------



## supasini (28. Mai 2011)

Mädels, ihr habe heute was verpasst: 
das war zwar CC-HC, aber super schön: bin auf unserer RTF die 150er Runde gefahren und völlig begeistert. So schön können Trennscheiben sein! Thomas und Giom werden es bezeugen können, die konnten auch gar nicht mehr mit der Grinserei aufhören, als sie an meine Verpfelgungsstation kamen


----------



## sinux (28. Mai 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Mädels, ihr habe heute was verpasst:
> das war zwar CC-HC, aber super schön: bin auf unserer RTF die 150er Runde gefahren und völlig begeistert. So schön können Trennscheiben sein! Thomas und Giom werden es bezeugen können, die konnten auch gar nicht mehr mit der Grinserei aufhören, als sie an meine Verpfelgungsstation kamen



....und ich war in der Balletaufführung der Musikschule Öö

bin auch am Grinsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (28. Mai 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Mädels, ihr habe heute was verpasst:
> das war zwar CC-HC, aber super schön: bin auf unserer RTF die 150er Runde gefahren und völlig begeistert. So schön können Trennscheiben sein! Thomas und Giom werden es bezeugen können, die konnten auch gar nicht mehr mit der Grinserei aufhören, als sie an meine Verpfelgungsstation kamen



stimmt, das war heute - hab ich ganz vergessen. Schade


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Mai 2011)

Kanns sein das ihr eure RTF an Kommern vorbei ging ? 
Heute kamen irgendwie ziemlich viele Ulles übern Radweg.
Hätten mir ja auch mal schnell beim "schwarzmachen" helfen können


----------



## Enrgy (28. Mai 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hätten mir ja auch mal schnell beim "schwarzmachen" helfen können



Dafür gibts doch Schwarzarbeiter


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juni 2011)

Vieleesch hätt joh ene vun de Ööeskeerchener Jong los ob e Pöngstöürschje


----------



## route61 (8. Juni 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Vieleesch hätt joh ene vun de Ööeskeerchener Jong los ob e Pöngstöürschje


Watt hees ejntlisch "Et bess  brängste jet zom Flecke" jenau?

Am Sonntag lern' ich Rad fahren in der Vulkaneifel . Ich könnte dann am Montag versuchen, das anzuwenden. Schade 

'ne Immie


----------



## supasini (8. Juni 2011)

Da du nicht mitfährst brauchst du das auch nicht zu verstehen! 

cepaea und ich sind ernsthaft am überlegen - sie zuckt aber bei dem "schwer" - mir sind in dem Bereich keine "schweren" Trails bekannt, aber vielleicht meinst du ja nur die Einkehr, die SChlagzahl dort,...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Juni 2011)

Ja, es sind nicht wirklich schwere Trails dabei. Ein etwas ausgesetztes Pfädchen und ein etwas wurzeliges ansonsten sind die recht pflegeleicht. Schwer bezog sich eher auf die länge der Tour, 65km/1000hm sind für manch einen ja schon viel. Schlagzahl ? Hm, denke so zwischen 13 und 15 kilos pro stunde bei 4-5h netto.


----------



## supasini (9. Juni 2011)

das hört sich gut an: da cepaea am besten ganz lange fahren kann und dabei dieses Jahr auch schon bis zu 1700 Hm überwunden hat dürfte diese Tour kein Problem darstellen. Ich denke, wir sind dabei.


----------



## sinux (9. Juni 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> das hört sich gut an: da cepaea am besten ganz lange fahren kann und dabei dieses Jahr auch schon bis zu 1700 Hm überwunden hat dürfte diese Tour kein Problem darstellen. Ich denke, wir sind dabei.



BAP - Bin am prüfen.
Vllt. krieg ich die Familie dazu am So. was in Nettersheim oder Lampertsbachtal zu unternehmen und ich das eine mit dem anderen verbinde.....
Martin, wenn Du fährst ist ja auf jeden Fall schonmal eine prima Hinfahrgelegenheit vorhanden.

Wie gesacht, muss noch durch den Familienrat.


----------



## supasini (9. Juni 2011)

klar. wir fahren mit dem ganz großen Auto. das auf den Schienen 
aber wenn wir mit mehr Leuten unterwegs sind lohnt sich aja auch der Pekaweh...


----------



## route61 (9. Juni 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> Watt hees ejntlisch "Et bess brängste jet zom Flecke" jenau?
> ...


 
Manchmal steht man aber sowas von auf der Leitung ... zum Flicken ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Juni 2011)

Reise auch mitm grossen Dampfross an. Schön das ihr dabei seid 
Kommen noch ein zwei "nicht-forum" biker dazu die sind aber pflegeleicht

EDIT: Hier noch zwei Bildchen zum einfacheren Verständnis:


EDIT II: Hab gerade gesehn das das große TakkaTuff auf Schienen schon um 09:29 Uhr an, da könnte man nochn schnellen Cafe in der Bäckerei um die Ecke nehmen


----------



## katerpoldi (10. Juni 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Reise auch mitm grossen Dampfross an. Schön das ihr dabei seid
> Kommen noch ein zwei "nicht-forum" biker dazu die sind aber pflegeleicht
> 
> EDIT: Hier noch zwei Bildchen zum einfacheren Verständnis:
> ...



Nach aktuellem Stand stehen die Chancen gut, dass ich dabei bin Falls es doch nicht geht, melde ich mich noch mal.
LG
der Kater


----------



## sinux (11. Juni 2011)

....und auch ich bin badei......freu

supasini, kater - wir seh'n uns ja gleich noch, dann sollten wir den schüttel nach nettersheim klären....


----------



## katerpoldi (11. Juni 2011)

sinux schrieb:


> ....und auch ich bin badei......freu
> 
> supasini, kater - wir seh'n uns ja gleich noch, dann sollten wir den schüttel nach nettersheim klären....



und ich bin wieder raus - wir haben morgen doch ne andere Tagesplanung.
Euch ne schöne Tour. Bis gleich, die Herren.


----------



## supasini (12. Juni 2011)

Die Euskirchener Fraktion reist per Litevillemobil an.
Bis nachher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juni 2011)

OkiDoki ! Ist ja ein recht ansehnliches Trüppchen geworden, kommen ja noch 2-3 "nicht-Forum's-Biker" dazu. Kaum zu glauben aber sowas gibts auch noch


----------



## route61 (13. Juni 2011)

Dem Martin wünsche ich eine gute und schnelle Genesung.



supasini schrieb:


> Hallo, Martin hat einen ausgekugelten und zwei  angebrochene Ellenbogen. Er ist inzwischen eingerenkt und eingegipst und  muss bestimmt bis Ende der Woche noch in Mechernich bleiben.
> Danke für Erstversorgung und Fahrradtransport.
> Birgit


----------



## katerpoldi (13. Juni 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> Dem Martin wünsche ich eine gute und schnelle Genesung.



Ups, das hört sich aber gar nicht gut an - was ist passiert??
Gute Besserung an Martin, ich komme evtl. Mittwochnachmittag mal kurz in Mech. vorbei.
LG
der Kater


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juni 2011)

Maaaartiin - du machst Sachen?!?!?! 
Wer soll denn nun das Leidwiller-Happening liten? 
Schnelle Besserung !


----------



## supasini (1. August 2011)

so, gut 6 Wochen nach der OP ein Kurzbericht:
Heilung verläuft soweit ganz gut, alle Sommerferienpläne fallen ins Wasser, da Krankengymnastik wichtiger ist. Ich darf frühestens in 4, vermutlich aber erst in 6 Wochen wieder auf's Rad, aber immerhin ab sofort wieder Autofahren.
Die Räder müssen dann Anfang September alle gründich abgestaubt werden...


----------



## Trekki (3. August 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Die Räder müssen dann Anfang September alle gründich abgestaubt werden...


Nicht mal im Keller die Räder streicheln gehen darfst Du? Das geht doch auch mit einem Arm im Gips. 

-trekki


----------



## supasini (3. August 2011)

...naja, Schrauben geht ja schon wieder. Und da gibt es bei mir ja immer was 
 - aber so gerne ich schraube, es ersetzt das Fahren GAR NICHT!


----------



## redrace (5. August 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> so, gut 6 Wochen nach der OP ein Kurzbericht:
> Heilung verläuft soweit ganz gut, alle Sommerferienpläne fallen ins Wasser, da Krankengymnastik wichtiger ist. Ich darf frühestens in 4, vermutlich aber erst in 6 Wochen wieder auf's Rad, aber immerhin ab sofort wieder Autofahren.
> Die Räder müssen dann Anfang September alle gründich abgestaubt werden...



HUHU
Ist ja schön mal was von Dir zu hören!


----------



## sinux (20. August 2011)

Jetzt kram ich den Ööskerche Fred mal wieder nach vorne...

Hat denn heute nachmittag nicht einer Lust 2-3h Stündchen das schöne Wetter zu zelebrieren und gepflegt die sauberen Räder auszuführen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (20. August 2011)

Wir (Kater & ich) werden sauber ein gepflegtes Rad aufbauen


----------



## katerpoldi (20. August 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> wir (kater & ich) werden sauber ein gepflegtes rad aufbauen :d



jau


----------



## sinux (20. August 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Wir (Kater & ich) werden sauber ein gepflegtes Rad aufbauen



iss natürlich auch ne alternative - habe nur gerade nicht genügend Rohmaterial, um ein "sauberes, gepflegtes" zu schrauben.

Ich bin gespannt und freue mich auf's LV einreiten


----------



## katerpoldi (20. August 2011)

sinux schrieb:


> iss natürlich auch ne alternative - habe nur gerade nicht genügend Rohmaterial, um ein "sauberes, gepflegtes" zu schrauben.
> 
> Ich bin gespannt und freue mich auf's LV einreiten



apropos: was hältst du von ner Ahr-Premiere am Freitagnachmittag?


----------



## sinux (20. August 2011)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> apropos: was hältst du von ner Ahr-Premiere am Freitagnachmittag?



Freitag ist schlecht, da bin ich als "Grillmaster" gebucht.

Wir könnten aber auch mal an einem anderen Tag....

Vllt mach ich einfach nen halben Tag frei


----------



## supasini (21. August 2011)

Und jetzt in lockerer Folge: Neues aus supasinis Kella:







Hab das FR101 soweit fertisch gebaut:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (21. August 2011)

Dat ist nicht dein Keller, der ist ja aufgeräumt und quasi leer. Aba schöne Ständer.


----------



## Enrgy (21. August 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Dat ist nicht dein Keller, der ist ja aufgeräumt und quasi leer. Aba schöne Ständer.



Eben. Vor allem sehe ich nur 5 LVs. So wenig gab es nie im Hause Supa-S. 
Es ist wahrscheinlich ein Foto aus dem Lager von Liteville, mehr haben die nicht. Stehen alle in Ööööööööööööööööööööööskerche....


----------



## sinux (21. August 2011)

Ich hab den Fehler gefunden 

Am 901 fehlen die Griffe


----------



## supasini (22. August 2011)

am 901 fehlen noch mehr Sachen: Kurbel, KeFü, Schaltgriffe, Schaltwerk, Kette, Innenzüge ... wenn alles glatt geht wird es diese Woche noch komplettiert.


----------



## sinux (2. September 2011)

Hat heute nachmittag jemand Lust & Zeit & gesundheitliche Verfassung so gegen 15:00h - 15:30h ab Euskirchen ein schönes Ründchen zu starten.

Ich werde zur Not auch alleine fahren


----------



## katerpoldi (2. September 2011)

sinux schrieb:


> Hat heute nachmittag jemand Lust & Zeit & gesundheitliche Verfassung so gegen 15:00h - 15:30h ab Euskirchen ein schönes Ründchen zu starten.
> 
> Ich werde zur Not auch alleine fahren



Da geht leider nix - ich war am Mittwoch das neue Rädchen mal auf einer wunderschönen Wespentrailtour ausführen (s. Fotos)


----------



## sinux (2. September 2011)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> ... Wespentrailtour ...



Hmmm - hätte ich heute auch Lust zu - ich glaub den werd' ich mal ansteuern...


----------



## supasini (2. September 2011)

sinux schrieb:


> Hat heute nachmittag jemand *Lust & Zeit & gesundheitliche Verfassung* so gegen 15:00h - 15:30h ab Euskirchen ein schönes Ründchen zu starten.
> 
> Ich werde zur Not auch alleine fahren


----------



## Enrgy (2. September 2011)

Echte Brudaliebe...


----------



## sinux (2. September 2011)

Bin gaaaaaanz doll nass geworden und hat überhaupt keinen Spaß gemacht - ich mache das alles nur weil mir nix anderes einfällt.....

Bald bist Du wieder dabei - ganz bestimmt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (2. September 2011)

Hoffentlich ist der lädierte Bruda bald wieder fahrfähig, wäre gerne bei der ersten Rekon Tour dabei. Aber bitte nicht in den nächsten 2 Wochen, da bin ich in Kanada, ein wenig Enduro fahren, etwas Rädchen scheuchen und Sightseen................................................................................................................ Hätte ich das jetzt besser nicht geschrieben?


----------



## sinux (2. September 2011)

Sachma Alex,
war bei Dir auch schon die Wiese oberhalb des Wespentrails abgesperrt (als Weide)?


----------



## katerpoldi (2. September 2011)

sinux schrieb:


> Sachma Alex,
> war bei Dir auch schon die Wiese oberhalb des Wespentrails abgesperrt (als Weide)?



keine Ahnung - du weißt doch, für ein Liteville gibt es keine Grenzen


----------



## supasini (2. September 2011)

Ich bin letzte Woche ja 2x 40 km gefahren - war aber noch echt mühsam, wird wohl noch dauern.
Werde wohl am WE mal ne kleine RR-Runde testen, dann berichte ich, was wieder geht.
@Herrn Sonntag: dich konnte ich eh noch nie leiden. Im WP fahren wir noch mal ne RR-Tour durch die Rureifel


----------



## sinux (3. September 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> @Herrn Sonntag: dich konnte ich eh noch nie leiden. Im WP fahren wir noch mal ne RR-Tour durch die Rureifel



Da komm ich auch mit - aber bitte nicht nur so ein Tüürchen zum langsamen einrollen.
Vllt. könnte man ja auch mal Rureifel und Ahreifel kombinieren


----------



## sinux (3. September 2011)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> keine Ahnung - du weißt doch, für ein Liteville gibt es keine Grenzen



Habe gar nicht bemerkt, das Du Deine Fahrtechnik so aufgemöbelt hast und nen BunnyHop über einen Meter schaffst.
Respekt


----------



## supasini (22. September 2011)

jemand heute nachmittag lust zum beiken? würde gerne 2-3 stündchen fahren.


----------



## Enrgy (22. September 2011)

mit oder ohne aufkleberoption?


----------



## supasini (22. September 2011)

isch fahr nur eloxal, da sind die decals gelasert.
aba da gibbet wenigstens alle Anbauteile nach Wunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (22. September 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> jemand heute nachmittag lust zum beiken? würde gerne 2-3 stündchen fahren.



Schön zu lesen das du überhaupt wieder fährst.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## sinux (29. September 2011)

Kommt morgen einer mit mir so gegen 15h / 15:30h ne Runde (2-3h) radeln?
Start ab Eu-Sued

Rad egal (HT, AM, RR)


----------



## katerpoldi (29. September 2011)

sinux schrieb:


> Kommt morgen einer mit mir so gegen 15h / 15:30h ne Runde (2-3h) radeln?
> Start ab Eu-Sued
> 
> Rad egal (HT, AM, RR)



leider nein, hab heute schon ne nette Tour mit supasini gemacht


----------



## supasini (29. September 2011)

EVtl. Waer das rr noch mal dran.


----------



## supasini (30. September 2011)

15:15 2h-Runde ab sinux homebase mit den Trennscheiben - wenn noch jemand mit will...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. September 2011)

hehe hab heut auch getrennt wien weltmeister ! erst die jakodur dann die katja sprint und dann die knauf ! voll das massekker eeeeh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (30. September 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> hehe hab heut auch getrennt wien weltmeister ! erst die jakodur dann die katja sprint und dann die knauf ! voll das massekker eeeeh



Haste noch keine akute Spax und Rigips Allergie.
Ich hatte ja noch mind. 2 Jahre nach der Bauerei regelmäßig Ausschlag, wenn ich an 'ner Palette Rigips oder noch schlimmer Rigidur Platten vorbeigekommen bin.

Vllt. kannst Du aber mit dem Kater und Mr. Handlampe ja ne Selbsthilfegruppe gründen.


----------



## supasini (30. September 2011)

der Kater lässt bauen, der weiß selber gar nicht, was Rigidur ist 
so wie's aussieht kristallisiert sich Montag ne leckere Altherrenrunde im Ahrtal raus. Noch wer badei?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Oktober 2011)

Nö noch gehts. Das schlimmste hab ich ja schon hinter mich gebracht. Ich sach nur Mineralwolle ! 
Wünsch euch ein schönes langes sonniges Wochenende, ich werd nochn wenig die Dämmplatten massakrieren


----------



## sinux (1. Oktober 2011)

Hubäät, ich werd' Dich und Deine Platten in mein Abendgebet aufnehmen.


----------



## route61 (1. Oktober 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> der Kater lässt bauen, der weiß selber gar nicht, was Rigidur ist
> so wie's aussieht kristallisiert sich Montag ne leckere Altherrenrunde im Ahrtal raus. Noch wer badei?



Würde mich gerne anschließen.


----------



## supasini (1. Oktober 2011)

Start 1230 in Eu. Wo? Wer fährt? Welches Auto?
Ne schöne Tour hab ich im Kopf.


----------



## sinux (1. Oktober 2011)

Nach unserer (internen) Diskussion:
Hab ich was überlesen -  wann,* Sonntag oder Montag*?


----------



## supasini (1. Oktober 2011)

Sonntag. Ich kann fahren, dann bekommen wir auch 4 räder in 1 Auto. 1215 Räder verladen bei mir? (hab gerade das 901für morgen fit gemacht )


----------



## sinux (1. Oktober 2011)

ok - 1215 bei Dir...
und ich beim 301 die VR Bremse schön entlüftet - jetzt kann's auch wieder anhalten

Projektorentour?
Alex, ich habe noch alte vom Martin hier rumliegen, wenn der Martin sie die leit, kann ich sie dir geben bzw. kommst Du mich morgen früh einsammeln.


----------



## katerpoldi (1. Oktober 2011)

sinux schrieb:


> ok - 1215 bei Dir...
> und ich beim 301 die VR Bremse schön entlüftet - jetzt kann's auch wieder anhalten
> 
> Projektorentour?
> Alex, ich habe noch alte vom Martin hier rumliegen, wenn der Martin sie die leit, kann ich sie dir geben bzw. kommst Du mich morgen früh einsammeln.



ich komm um 12 Uhr bei dir mit dem Radl vorbei - auf Prot. habe ich eigentlich keine Lust, dann steig ich halt auch mal ab.
Wir sollten uns morgen nur ne gute außerorts gelegene Parkvariante überlegen, heute war auf der Sonnenseite des Tales die Hölle los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (1. Oktober 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Sonntag. Ich kann fahren, dann bekommen wir auch 4 räder in 1 Auto. 1215 Räder verladen bei mir? (hab gerade das 901für morgen fit gemacht )



 Mist, Sonntag kann kann ich nicht, da singen wir um 14 h am Knollenfest. Ich hatte eigentlich an diese Altherrenrunde hier gedacht:


supasini schrieb:


> der Kater lässt bauen, der weiß selber gar nicht, was Rigidur ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aber wie's aussieht besteht die dann aus einem einzigen Herren, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## supasini (2. Oktober 2011)

ja, sorry: aber es waren komplizierte familieninterne Abstimmungen, die ein Jonglieren mit dem Termin nötig machten.
Villeicht beim nächsten Mal? Wird heute eh sacklangsam, da ich alles andere als fit und voll einsatzfähig bin - die Arme lassen täglich grüßen...


----------



## sinux (2. Oktober 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> ja, sorry: aber es waren komplizierte familieninterne Abstimmungen, die ein Jonglieren mit dem Termin nötig machten.
> Villeicht beim nächsten Mal? Wird heute eh sacklangsam, da ich alles andere als fit und voll einsatzfähig bin - die Arme lassen täglich grüßen...



Dafür bist Du mit zwei Fahrtechniklegastenikern unterwegs.....

Sonnenuntergang heute ist 19:06h


----------



## route61 (2. Oktober 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> ja, sorry: aber es waren komplizierte familieninterne Abstimmungen, die ein Jonglieren mit dem Termin nötig machten.
> Villeicht beim nächsten Mal? Wird heute eh sacklangsam, da ich alles andere als fit und voll einsatzfähig bin - die Arme lassen täglich grüßen...



Verstehe. Aber so wie ich Euch kenne, ist "sacklangsam" so was wie bei mir "normal" oder "mittel" 
Was die Fahrtechnik angeht: Ich hab auch keine Protektoren und mein hinterer Nic hat nur noch wenig Profil und Übung könnt ich auch noch gebrauchen. Gestern die Kehre beim Kreuztrail wieder nicht ohne absteigen geschafft . Und so wie Ihr untertreibt, seid Ihr wahrscheinlich im Gelände auch noch schneller, als ich. Außerdem habt Ihr auch noch die geeigneteren Räder. Also keine Sorge deswegen.


----------



## sinux (2. Oktober 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> ... Außerdem habt Ihr auch noch die geeigneteren Räder. Also keine Sorge deswegen.



Die Eignung des Rades wird ja maßlos überschätzt.


Man braucht nur ein bisschen Fahrtechnik....


----------



## Enrgy (2. Oktober 2011)

sinux schrieb:


> Man braucht nur ein bisschen Fahrtechnik....



und möglichst 0,0mm Federweg


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Oktober 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> Verstehe. Aber so wie ich Euch kenne, ist "sacklangsam" so was wie bei mir "normal" oder "mittel"
> Was die Fahrtechnik angeht: Ich hab auch keine Protektoren und mein hinterer Nic hat nur noch wenig Profil und Übung könnt ich auch noch gebrauchen. Gestern die Kehre beim Kreuztrail wieder nicht ohne absteigen geschafft . Und so wie Ihr untertreibt, seid Ihr wahrscheinlich im Gelände auch noch schneller, als ich. Außerdem habt Ihr auch noch die geeigneteren Räder. Also keine Sorge deswegen.



... dann probier erstmal ein paar mal die Kehren vom Kreuztrail runter zu schaffen, denn das was die Herren "Fahrtechniklegasteniker" an der Ahr so fahren hat ein wenig mehr Anspruch. Da sind die paar Meter bergauf  noch das leichteste.  



sinux schrieb:


> Die Eignung des Rades wird ja maßlos überschätzt.
> 
> Man braucht nur ein bisschen Fahrtechnik....




.... genau mein Ding ! Federweg wird maßlos überbewertet. Nach dem dankbaren Tip von Hörrn supasini mal die Gabel bei Kehren und Steilpassagen zu blockieren träume ich nachts immer öfter von ungefederten Bikes. Hätt auch den Vorteil das man mit Killerplauze nich immer komplett durch den Federweg rauscht


----------



## sinux (2. Oktober 2011)

Der Herr Supasinin fährt wieder 





Heute eine wunderschöne Tour über altbekannte Trails an der Ahr gemacht.


----------



## supasini (2. Oktober 2011)

jo war sehr fein.
direkt zum Einstieg die Treppe am Faltentrail gefahren, dann Seilbahn komplett fehlerfrei, Teufelsloch ging auch ganz gut, Steinerberg und Schrock rechts, zum Ende nochmal Richtung Langfigtal richtig Tempo gemacht: ich war trotz der "leichten" Bergaufschwäche dann doch froh, das 901 das erste Mal wieder bewegt zu haben: es geht doch noch ganz viel, am Ende sogar ein paar kleine Drops sauber gesprungen  
Die Kondi kommt irgendwann ach wieder, im Moment sind 1000 Hm doch noch sehr anstrengend 

@route: unter Fahrtechniklegasteniker sind die Leute zu verorten, die beim Umsetzen im steilen und verblockten Gelände Probleme haben, wenn es gleichzeitig ausgesetzt ist. Und das sind wir doch alle, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (2. Oktober 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... dann probier erstmal ein paar mal die Kehren vom Kreuztrail runter zu schaffen, denn das was die Herren "Fahrtechniklegasteniker" an der Ahr so fahren hat ein wenig mehr Anspruch. Da sind die paar Meter bergauf  noch das leichteste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... 
mal die Gabel bei Kehren und Steilpassagen zu blockieren
... hört sich gar nicht mal so unsinnig an. Sollte ich vielleicht mal antesten, weil da hatte ich schon Abstiege z.B. nur über einen niedrigen querliegenden Baum ...


----------



## rallleb (3. Oktober 2011)

@Martin
wissen deine mediziner, was du da schon wieder für'n blödsinn machst?
Gruß Ralf


----------



## supasini (3. Oktober 2011)

rallleb schrieb:


> @Martin
> wissen deine mediziner, was du da schon wieder für'n blödsinn machst?
> Gruß Ralf



Auch wenn man's nicht glaubt: ich soll gerade MTB fahren, da die Erschütterungen im Ellbogengelenk zur Durchblutung des Knorpels führen und damit späteren Beschwerden und Schäden vorbeugen. Die Knochen sind wieder stabil.
Leider ist das Radfahren noch recht anstrengend, da ich ne ganze Menge Kraft in die Haltearbeit investieren muss: die Arme sind noch nicht voll streckbar, nach 2 Std. fängt der gesamte Schulterbereich an zu verspannen, aber vielleicht wird's ja in 3 - 6 - 12 Monaten ?!


----------



## sinux (3. Oktober 2011)

Gut, dass wir gestern unterwegs waren.
Ich war heute mit Familie per pedes unterwegs (Altenburg - Teufelsloch - Schwarzes Kreuz und an der JH vorbei wieder zurück).
Es war die Hölle los - Wandersleute schubsten sich förmlich von Weg.


----------



## sinux (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich hätte Lust am Freitagnachmittag (ab 15h) was in den Datsch Mauntens (alias N.) zu spielen.
Voraussetzung, dass der Regen nicht zu doll ist.

Jemand Lust & Zeit mitzuspielen (auch gerne als Geit)


----------



## supasini (5. Oktober 2011)

Lust ja - Zeit vermutlich nicht: B. hat Samstag Namenstag, da ist Bude putzen und aufräumen angesagt... 
kannst du mir die Daten von Sonntag noch schicken und die Bilda?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (18. Oktober 2011)

Männer von Ööskerche - es ist wieder soweit, der Winterpokal 2011 geht los.
Ich habe gerad versucht unser altbewährtes Team "ccFreerider - OG Ööskerche" zu registrieren, das klappt noch nicht.

Aber:

Wer macht dieses Jahr mit?
Ich würde gerne einen fixen Termin in der Woche haben, an dem wir regelmäßig einen Nightride veranstalten. Bei mir passen Mo, Mi, Do.

Bewerbungen und Terminvorschläge werden gerne entgegen genommen.

BTW:
Wie schaut's am Wochenende aus? Wetter soll ja wieder ganz ok werden.
Ich prüfe noch ob ich ggf. SA nachmittag kann, dann könnten wir ne echte
"Oeskerechener Keremestour" machen.


----------



## katerpoldi (18. Oktober 2011)

ich bin natürlich wieder beim WP dabei. 
NR muss ich mal schauen, tendenziell passt bei mir MI am besten.
Am WE kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## supasini (18. Oktober 2011)

WE: ich hoffe, dass ich dann auf dem Weg nach Holland bin.
WP: ja klar.
N8Ritt: bin ich aus Tierschutz etc. immer mehr dagegen...


----------



## sinux (18. Oktober 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> N8Ritt: bin ich aus Tierschutz etc. immer mehr dagegen...



Stimmt, gerade hier in der Gegend laufen einem immer Kängurus vors Rad:
http://www.euskirchen-online.ksta.de/html/artikel/1318626731240.shtml


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Oktober 2011)

WE: wenn dann geht bei mir höchstens Sonntag was, das ist aber noch seeehr wage !
WP: wenn ihr nix besseres findet mach ich euch den "Lückenfüller" werde aus bekannten Gründen nicht viel Punkte sammeln können diesmal !
N8Ritt: find ich voll doof ! Im dunkeln fahren doch nur Idioten !


----------



## route61 (20. Oktober 2011)

sinux schrieb:


> Stimmt, gerade hier in der Gegend laufen einem immer Känguruhs vors Rad:
> http://www.euskirchen-online.ksta.de/html/artikel/1318626731240.shtml


Dieser Jäger war der Bruder von meinem Tourenradfahrfreund.

Würde beim WP mitmachen, und NR ist auch o.k., um diese Jahreszeit geht gar nicht (kaum) anders. Do wär' mir am genehmsten.


----------



## supasini (21. Oktober 2011)

Hi Männas, 
würde heute Nachmittag gerne ne Rudne drehen, grob ca. 15-17 Uhr - vielleicht auch ein bisschen früher starten.
Jemand dabei?!


----------



## sinux (21. Oktober 2011)

würde auch gerne....gehe aber heute spätnachmittag mit den Kids in Bonn ins Theater.

Was ist mit morgen (immer noch)? Hat denn keiner Zeit nachmittags ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Oktober 2011)

Kann weder heute ( Bau ) noch morgen ( erst Bau dan GebTag Schwester )
Werde Sonntag recht früh ne Runde zum Rursee drehen


----------



## sinux (22. Oktober 2011)

!!! ACHTUNG !!!
Im letzten Teil vom A-Trail waren der Forstmenschen unterwegs - da liegen Bäume quer
!!! ACHTUNG !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzifer (22. Oktober 2011)

ZU SPÄT ! 

Hab mich heut nur noch mit nem beherzten Bunnyhop retten können
(gut das ich da meistens nur hochfahre)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Oktober 2011)

Luzifer schrieb:


> ...Hab mich heut nur noch mit nem beherzten Bunnyhop retten können...



Ah, gut zu wissen ! Dann kann der dickste Baum ja nur max. 0,5cm Stammumfang haben


----------



## supasini (26. Oktober 2011)

ich will morgen (Do) und übermorgen (Fr) was radeln - evtl. Fr. in N.?
Jemand dabei?


----------



## route61 (26. Oktober 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> ich will morgen (Do) und übermorgen (Fr) was radeln - evtl. Fr. in N.?
> Jemand dabei?



Ich könnte Do ab 17 h., Fr. bin ich ausgebucht und N. ist mir zu weit , falls Du Nürnberg meinst (aaalmecht ).
Schick' mir bis mittag 'ne PN.


----------



## sinux (27. Oktober 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> ich will morgen (Do) und übermorgen (Fr) was radeln - evtl. Fr. in N.?
> Jemand dabei?



Habe am Freitag nen Berater im Haus und weiß nicht wann ich loskommen kann. Wann wolltest Du den in N. starten? Sonnenuntergang ist 18:13h
Ich checke das heute nochmal ab und dann schaunmermal...


----------



## supasini (27. Oktober 2011)

Also, folgendes kristallisiert sich bei mir raus:
heute: Nachmittägliche Tour, vermutlich Race-Bike, 2,5 - 3 h Richtung Stockert/DT
morgen: eher Start um 11 Uhr morgens, da ich um 16 Uhr zur KG muss.


----------



## sinux (27. Oktober 2011)

Na dann viel Spaß


----------



## route61 (27. Oktober 2011)

sinux schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß


 
Genau!


----------



## supasini (27. Oktober 2011)

Jungens, anmelden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (27. Oktober 2011)

Schöne Teamnummer....


----------



## supasini (27. Oktober 2011)

ich hatte ja überlegt bis zur 301 zu warten...


----------



## Enrgy (27. Oktober 2011)

Damit hatte ich fest gerechnet! Bin doch etwas entsetzt, daß du so nachlässig bist...


----------



## Luzifer (27. Oktober 2011)

Kann man da mitmachen ???


----------



## supasini (27. Oktober 2011)

eigentlich sind zunächst die Herren vom letzten Jahr gesetzt:
katerpoldi, sinux, schraeg, Trial-Eddy und meine Wenigkeit.
drei davon sind "eingeloggt, einer hat vorgebucht.
Wenn der Eddy dieses Jahr keine Lust hat stehst du auf Platz 1 der Warteliste.


----------



## route61 (27. Oktober 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> eigentlich sind zunächst die Herren vom letzten Jahr gesetzt:
> katerpoldi, sinux, schraeg, Trial-Eddy und meine Wenigkeit.
> drei davon sind "eingeloggt, einer hat vorgebucht.
> Wenn der Eddy dieses Jahr keine Lust hat stehst du auf Platz 1 der Warteliste.


Luzi, wenn die uns nicht haben wollen müssen wir eben ein neues Team aufmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Oktober 2011)

Huhu,
hab mich ma angemeldet, aber wie gesagt werd ich diesjahr kein guter Punktelieferant sein wegen dam Haus, es sei denn man nimmt Innenausbau noch mit in die Wertungsliste auf 
Ansonsten kannsde mich ja wieder rauswerfen und jemand andres dazuholen

Eddy müsste soweit ich weiss zur Zeit sehr nahe irgendwo am Äquator rumhängen deswegen kann seine Antwort noch ein wenig dauern denk ich.


----------



## supasini (28. Oktober 2011)

Macht einfach ein zweites ccFreireiter-Team auf - dann sehen wir, dass wir öfter gemeinsam fahren


----------



## route61 (29. Oktober 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Macht einfach ein zweites ccFreireiter-Team auf - dann sehen wir, dass wir öfter gemeinsam fahren


Gute Idee ...

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/255


----------



## supasini (4. November 2011)

So, eine erste mögliche gemeinsame WP-Aktivität:
seit 3 Jahren endet die Saison des RSV Euskirchen mit einer gemeinsamen MTB-Tour (!).
Sehr lustig, wenn RR-Fahrer ihre Winterräder rausholen.
Wir fahren am So, 13.11. um 11 Uhr am Waldgasthof Steinbach los, drehen ne Runde zum Radioteleskop und Decke Tönnes und kehren zum Abschluss im Waldgasthof noch ein.

Außerdem braucht unser Team II noch 3 Mitfahrer/innen!


----------



## sinux (4. November 2011)

Komme gerade aus Bollendorf zurück....
 - so sieht mein Gesicht aus.
Ich freue mich schon auf's weitere Exploren.


----------



## sinux (4. November 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> So, eine erste mögliche gemeinsame WP-Aktivität:
> seit 3 Jahren endet die Saison des RSV Euskirchen mit einer gemeinsamen MTB-Tour (!).
> Sehr lustig, wenn RR-Fahrer ihre Winterräder rausholen.
> Wir fahren am So, 13.11. um 11 Uhr am Waldgasthof Steinbach los, drehen ne Runde zum Radioteleskop und Decke Tönnes und kehren zum Abschluss im Waldgasthof noch ein.



Gibt's für's Einkehren auch Punkte?
Müssen wir auch unserer Wintergefährte nehmen (RR)?
Wer filmt die lustigsten Stürze?

Ich schau mal wie's in den Family Planer passt - aber für ein paar Pünktschen.


----------



## Enrgy (4. November 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Sehr lustig, wenn RR-Fahrer ihre Winterräder rausholen...





sinux schrieb:


> Müssen wir auch unserer Wintergefährte nehmen (RR)?





Atomrofl...


----------



## route61 (4. November 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> 
> Außerdem braucht unser Team II noch 3 Mitfahrer/innen!



 müssen das wirklich so viele sein, oder ist das nur wegen der Parität?

Ich habe schon bei Robzilla angefragt ... Und der hat 'ne Freundin ...

NOCH JEMAND OHNE TEAM? 

Notfalls melde ich meine Frau an ...


----------



## sinux (4. November 2011)

du kannst auch alleine ein team sein - nur dann klappt  das mit dem t.e.a.m. gedanken nicht mehr 

TollEinAndererMachts


----------



## supasini (4. November 2011)

naja, meine Frouwe cepaea und die von sinux (ohne Forums-Account) fahren ja auch Rad , in Ööskerche, - sollte ja eigentlich reichen... Die Damen müssten nur überzeugt werden. cepaea hat als Einzelstarterin auch die letzten Jahre WP-Punkte gesammelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (4. November 2011)

sinux schrieb:


> du kannst auch alleine ein team sein - nur dann klappt  das mit dem t.e.a.m. gedanken nicht mehr
> 
> TollEinAndererMachts



Luzifer ist ja dabei, simmer immerhin schon zwei ...

Also wieviel brauchen wir jetzt noch? Ich glaub' ich frag doch mal cepaea, ob sie bie uns mitmacht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. November 2011)

.... vielleicht hätte man mal fragen sollen bevor man ein team aufmacht .....


----------



## yogi71 (5. November 2011)

.


----------



## cepaea (6. November 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> Luzifer ist ja dabei, simmer immerhin schon zwei ...
> 
> Also wieviel brauchen wir jetzt noch? Ich glaub' ich frag doch mal cepaea, ob sie bie uns mitmacht.



Ob das so eine gute Idee ist? Habe mal einen Mitgliedsantrag gestellt


----------



## route61 (7. November 2011)

cepaea schrieb:


> Ob das so eine gute Idee ist? Habe mal einen Mitgliedsantrag gestellt



Und schon sind wir drei ...


Wenn Robzilla sich vielleicht mal melden würde ...


----------



## route61 (7. November 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> .... vielleicht hätte man mal fragen sollen bevor man ein team aufmacht .....


 
Ich habe nachgelesen: Max. 5 Teilnehmer. 
Es geht Martin wahrscheinlich eher um die Parität.

ES GEHT LOHOOS!


----------



## supasini (12. November 2011)

So, das erste Team ist auch komplett.
Morgen mit den RR-Fahrern vom RSV Öö 11.00 ab Waldgasthaus Steinbach.

Edit: ich bin nicht dabei, Fieber, schnupfen, Heiserkeit... 
sinux wird die Runde guiden.


----------



## sinux (13. November 2011)

So zurück von der RSV Saison Abschlussrunde.

Runde war diesmal von der Steinbach über den Steinbachtrail nach Scheuren, runter an den Houverather Bach (1. Herausforderung), nach Houverath, Runter zur Houverather Mühle, Limbacher Bach Tal wieder hoch, runter in Womsbach Tal, und von da zur Seligen Kapelle, Wespentrail, Effelsberger Bach Tal wieder hoch und zur Steinbach rüber

War mal wieder lustig - diesmal haben wir auch einen Cyclocrosser (nennen die sich so ???) dabei. Könnt mir vorstellen, dass das ne Premiere auf dem Wespentrail war.
Alles in allem - runter wurde viel geschoben und getragen, rauf ging's immer gut, diesmal nur ein Sturz.
Natürlich hat der Wettergott das beste geliefert.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. November 2011)

Schade wär heut gern mitgefahren. Leider waren wir dann kurzfristig zum Brunch eingeladen. Aber so ganz ohne Bike ging's dann doch nich. Mal wieder ne schöne "Ööörly Morning" Runde gedreht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (17. November 2011)

Supasini, hast du den laufsini angeworben und ihm dabei nicht erklärt, wie er seine Einheiten eintragen kann


----------



## supasini (17. November 2011)

das Punkteeintragen wollte eigentlich der sinux erklären, ich hab nur die Aquise und Anmeldung klargemacht.
Meine fette Erkältung scheint isch auch etwas zu verdünnisieren, so kann ich vielleicht am WE erste echte Punkte einfahren.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. November 2011)

... so gehts mir auch immer, ich zieh immer fett die Arbeit an Land und diejenigen die's dann für mich machen sollen lassens schleifen so das ichs dann doch selbst machen muss


----------



## katerpoldi (18. November 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> das Punkteeintragen wollte eigentlich der sinux erklären, ich hab nur die Aquise und Anmeldung klargemacht.
> Meine fette Erkältung scheint isch auch etwas zu verdünnisieren, so kann ich vielleicht am WE erste echte Punkte einfahren.



sollten wir sinux mal eine kleine Einführung in didaktische Grundfragen geben


----------



## sinux (18. November 2011)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> sollten wir sinux mal eine kleine Einführung in didaktische Grundfragen geben



Hier sind wahrscheinlich erweiterte pädagogische Fähigkeiten vonnöten.
Ich werde gleich aber einen Selbstversuch starten - das Ergebnis wird dann hoffentlich sichtbar.


----------



## supasini (18. November 2011)

ich fahre jetzt nach hause und würde ganz gerne eine klitzekleine rekon-runde drehen, max. 1,5 h sehr langsam.

Edit: mache heute noch ruhig, morgen nachmittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (18. November 2011)

Wann morgen Nachmittag?


----------



## supasini (18. November 2011)

Start so gegen 15 Uhr...
verlässliches morgen - wir haben Tag der offenen Tür.


----------



## yogi71 (18. November 2011)

sach Bescheid!!!


----------



## sinux (18. November 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Start so gegen 15 Uhr...
> verlässliches morgen - wir haben Tag der offenen Tür.



bin raus für morgen...


----------



## katerpoldi (19. November 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Start so gegen 15 Uhr...
> verlässliches morgen - wir haben Tag der offenen Tür.



wenn ich kann, dann kurzfristig.


----------



## supasini (19. November 2011)

so - ich fahre jetzt nach hause, werde mich dann fertig machen und könnte gegen 14.30/14.45 starten. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## katerpoldi (19. November 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> so - ich fahre jetzt nach hause, werde mich dann fertig machen und könnte gegen 14.30/14.45 starten. Wer ist dabei?



wenn du um 15 Uhr hier vorbeikommst, wäre ich dabei


----------



## yogi71 (19. November 2011)

Uiiiiii, ich bin dabei! Muss mich noch schnell umziehen und starte, komme bei Dir vorbei! So gegen 10 vor drei bei Dir Martin?

Mt MTB???


----------



## supasini (19. November 2011)

ok, 14.50 ab sini, 15 ab kater.


----------



## yogi71 (19. November 2011)

Danke, Euch beiden für die schöne Tour. Hat Spass gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (19. November 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Danke, Euch beiden für die schöne Tour. Hat Spass gemacht.



Fand ich auch - vlt. können wir das ja noch mal wiederholen, z.B. bei nem Nightride


----------



## yogi71 (20. November 2011)

Machen wir bestimmt!


----------



## route61 (22. November 2011)

Jemand Lust heute abend eine Runde in die Eifel? Start zw. 18 u. 20 h

Tel: null eins 77 vierzig 10520


----------



## supasini (22. November 2011)

heute leider nicht - muss singen.
evtl. kann ich aber morgen was N8Reiten - sonst noch jemand Zeit & Lust?


----------



## route61 (22. November 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> heute leider nicht - muss singen.
> evtl. kann ich aber morgen was N8Reiten - sonst noch jemand Zeit & Lust?



Ja, ich


----------



## sinux (22. November 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> heute leider nicht - muss singen.
> evtl. kann ich aber morgen was N8Reiten - sonst noch jemand Zeit & Lust?



Lust: Jaaaaaa
Zeit: Nein  

WE, nächste Woche, irgendwie muss mal wieder was gehen.


----------



## katerpoldi (22. November 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> heute leider nicht - muss singen.
> evtl. kann ich aber morgen was N8Reiten - sonst noch jemand Zeit & Lust?



ich bin morgen auch raus


----------



## route61 (22. November 2011)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> ich bin morgen auch raus



Wie wär's mit Donnerstag 19 h in Stotzheim?


----------



## supasini (22. November 2011)

Fahre morgen cepaea von nem dienstl. termin abholen, das widd dann der erste NR der Saison...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (23. November 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit Donnerstag 19 h in Stotzheim?


 
Hab' jetzt mal was angesetzt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11253


----------



## sinux (23. November 2011)

Ich bin morgen in Holland unterwegs, hoffe aber gegen 15:00h los zu kommen - wenn der Verkehr nicht zu heftig ist, bin ich dann 18h zuhause....
dann müsste 19h in Vullem City passen.
Bertram, ich schicke Dir noch ne PN mit Händienummer.....


----------



## supasini (26. November 2011)

.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. November 2011)

... 


immmer zwei mehr als wies du !


----------



## Luzifer (26. November 2011)

....



insgesamt vier - wird bestimmt lustig !


----------



## route61 (26. November 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> .



War 'ne schöne Tour am Donnerstag. Dank an die Mitfahrer. Einfach gemütlich die Berge hochkurbeln und wieder runter rollen lassen ... hat schon was.

Würde mich freuen, wenn Mittwoch oder Donnerstag (oder beides) wieder was zusammengeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzifer (26. November 2011)

Jaja - besoders wenn man den Arloffer Berg ohne Licht runter muß !


----------



## supasini (26. November 2011)

Mi & Do sind bei mir nähxte Woche die schon verplanten Abende...


----------



## supasini (27. November 2011)

mit dem sinux heute bei bestem Wetter ne Runde Richtung Katzensteine/Mechernich/Kommern gedreht - zwischendurch zog es dann mächtig z, so dass endlich mal Winterpokal-Feeling aufkommen konnte.

An den Katzensteinen wollten wir geschmeidig auf altbekannten Trails runter, aber bevor das:







ging kam uns das:






entgegen. Ungefähr 10 Modellautos, die sich den Trail hochquälten. Oben dann wurde erstmal ne entspannte Zigarettenpause nach der Anstrengung eingelegt.
Aber wenigstens bellen und beißen die nicht.

Und: wir sind nicht die Beklopptesten im Wald!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. November 2011)

... na da hättet ihr doch mal eben klingeln können, Arbeit genug hätt ich für euch beide gehabt  und ein lecker Bierchen im Baukühlschrank auch


----------



## Fliewatüüt (27. November 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ungefähr 10 Modellautos, die sich den Trail hochquälten. ...
> 
> Und: wir sind nicht die Beklopptesten im Wald!



Na da hab ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt! Als ich die Katzensteine runter bin, waren die Motorsportler schon wieder weg. Dafür war es dann aber schon so nass dort, dass man gut ins Rutschen kam. Der Herbst kommt.


----------



## supasini (30. November 2011)

heute die vermutlich letzte Sommertour des Jahres:


----------



## on any sunday (30. November 2011)

Sieht so aus, die Dürre geht und die Dicken fahren weniger.


----------



## supasini (2. Dezember 2011)

3x ccFR Öö waren spielen:











schön war's.
nur ein Sturz, der aber glimpflich, viele schöne Ecken gefahren, teils auch neue geknackt.


----------



## ML-RIDER (2. Dezember 2011)

die nächste Linkskehre wäre interessanter


----------



## supasini (2. Dezember 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (3. Dezember 2011)

eben mit ML-Rider, Blitzfitz und Reinhard rund um Altenahr unterwegs gewesen. Auf dem Schrock war es richtig ungemütlich, aber mit dem richtigen Reifen lassen sich auch die Ahrberege im Nassen bewältigen... jetzt bin ich aber froh, dass ich im Warmen sitze


----------



## supasini (10. Dezember 2011)

Hi Männers - jemand heute nachmittag 2 Stündchen Zeit zum beiken? Ich könnte ne kure Runde bevorzut im Hellen  fahren...


----------



## sinux (10. Dezember 2011)

Wann denn - würde 14:30h passen?
Dann ist hier das Haus wieder voll.


----------



## supasini (10. Dezember 2011)

1430 passt - RR oder MTB?


----------



## sinux (10. Dezember 2011)

Also1430RRabSinuxHomeBase


----------



## katerpoldi (10. Dezember 2011)

sinux schrieb:


> Also1430RRabSinuxHomeBase



schade, leider bin ich gerade erst zurück


----------



## supasini (10. Dezember 2011)

morgen? - ich muss in der Kindermesse lektorieren, evtl. danach?


----------



## katerpoldi (10. Dezember 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> morgen? - ich muss in der Kindermesse lektorieren, evtl. danach?



das hört sich doch gut an - 12 Uhr mit LV bei mir??


----------



## route61 (10. Dezember 2011)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> das hört sich doch gut an - 12 Uhr mit LV bei mir??



muss morgen in den Westerwald mein Auto abholen. Werde dort zwischen Eitorf und Wissen etwas rumfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Dezember 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> muss morgen in den Westerwald mein Auto abholen. Werde dort zwischen Eitorf und Wissen etwas rumfahren.



... is aber auch schei$$e wenn man ständig so prall ist das man immer vergisst wo man sein auto abgestellt hat !


----------



## supasini (10. Dezember 2011)

@schraeg:  



katerpoldi schrieb:


> das hört sich doch gut an - 12 Uhr mit LV bei mir??



@kater:  (welches LV?)


----------



## route61 (11. Dezember 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... is aber auch schei$$e wenn man ständig so prall ist das man immer vergisst wo man sein auto abgestellt hat !


Ich weiß ja, wo mein Auto steht.


Das Problem war am Donnerstag nur, daß ich zwei dort hatte, momentan habe ich aber gar keines (hier). Kompliziert?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Dezember 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja, wo mein Auto steht.
> 
> 
> Das Problem war am Donnerstag nur, daß ich zwei dort hatte, momentan habe ich aber gar keines (hier). Kompliziert?



Eher Kategorie " .. wie tief ? "

So, gleich geh ich auch nochmal paar pünktchen sammeln.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (11. Dezember 2011)

@Schraeg: Arbeite mal an deinem Schlafverhalten, das bringt dich nicht weiter! 

Und, wenn du schon wach bist, warum hab ich dann noch keine Brötchen an der Klinke hängen? Da werd ich mich mal beim Imperator beschweren, und dann wirst du schon sehen, wo der Hammer hängt!

Ich werd heut mit Killerwade mal schauen, wo du Spuren gezogen hast. Mal schauen, wo es langgeht, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass wir die schönen Sachen berghoch fahren. Und wenn der Luzifer auch noch mitkommt, hab ich wenigstens ein Opfer am Berg. Der hat mir nämlich versprochen, dass ich vor ihm sein werde. Versteh ich nicht, bin doch amtlich anerkannte Bergziege.


----------



## supasini (11. Dezember 2011)

Start um 12.30 Uhr am Spielplatz - ich frühstücke jetzt erstmal.
edit: fertig gefrühstückt, mach mich jetzt fertig, komme dann hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Dezember 2011)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Ich werd heut mit Killerwade mal schauen, wo du Spuren gezogen hast. Mal schauen, wo es langgeht, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass wir die schönen Sachen berghoch fahren.



Na wenn du da mal nicht recht hattest


----------



## Fliewatüüt (11. Dezember 2011)

Ja, manchmal steckt ein Hellseher in mir. Bloß bei den Lottozahlen hapert es noch!


----------



## supasini (11. Dezember 2011)

er hat schon wieder versucht uns wegzulaufen, aber wir haben den Laufsini heute endlich mal bei seiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung gestellt. Hier das Beweisfoto (sinux, Katerpoldi, Laufsini und supasini)
Er hat versucht, sich hinter nem Busch zu verstecken, aber der war etwas dünn)


----------



## route61 (17. Dezember 2011)

Heute abend noch jemand noch nichts vor?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11253


----------



## supasini (27. Dezember 2011)

Die ccFreireiter waren heute mit dem Nachwuchs unterwegs:






...ne schöne Runde gedreht


----------



## yogi71 (27. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Langenfelder (27. Dezember 2011)

man achte auf die Pedalstellung, kann er besser wie der Papa


----------



## yogi71 (28. Dezember 2011)

Das stimmt! ;-)


----------



## supasini (28. Dezember 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Die ccFreireiter waren heute mit dem Nachwuchs unterwegs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





yogi71 schrieb:


>





Langenfelder schrieb:


> man achte auf die Pedalstellung, kann er besser wie der Papa





yogi71 schrieb:


> Das stimmt! ;-)



Wenn ihr diese Pedalstellung für die richtige haltet solltet ihr mal ein Fahrtechniktraining buchen...

hat jemand heute noch Zeit/Lust zum Radeln?


----------



## Langenfelder (28. Dezember 2011)

hab ich, was is den daran falsch.
Wenn`s rollt immer waagerecht  so habs ich gelernt und auch gesagt bekommen. Ist aber schon ne weile her, vieleicht hat sich ja was verändert und ich habs nicht mitbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (28. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt zumindest nach der "reinen Lehre" zwei sinnvolle Positionen für die Füße in engen Kehren: 
entweder Füße waagerecht, wie Peter es vormacht, der kurveninnere Fuß kommt dann allerdings nach hinten: dann ist das Umsetzen leichter. 
oder aber kurvenäußerer Fuß nach unten um mehr Druck auf die Reifen zu bekommen, besonders für Kehren, in denen Schräglage hilfreich ist oder wenn's schneller geht.

(Allerdings gibt es auch Leute die extrem gut fahren und den kurveninneren Fuß vorne, oben oder wo auch immer haben: die regeln alles über Körperspannung und Vorderradbremse - z.B. Harald Philipp)


----------



## Enrgy (28. Dezember 2011)

Beim Trial gibts den "Schokoladenfuß", und der ist immer vorne. Egal ob linkserööm, räähserööm oder jraduss.


----------



## Langenfelder (28. Dezember 2011)

ach das ist ne Kehre. 

Das sieht aber aus wie komm in meine Arme.

V+ an deinen Schokoladenfuss mochte ich aber nicht knuspern, wender links noch räähserööm das soll Tiina mal machen


----------



## supasini (28. Dezember 2011)

Die Kurve geht direkt vor meinem Bruda nach vorne wieder aus dem Bild raus, kann man auch sehen - Peter hat es allerdings so gelöst:






(26 kg Lebendgewicht haben durchaus ihre Vorteile, vor allem beim Sichern )


----------



## route61 (29. Dezember 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Wenn ihr diese Pedalstellung für die richtige haltet solltet ihr mal ein Fahrtechniktraining buchen...
> 
> hat jemand heute noch Zeit/Lust zum Radeln?



Ja, hätte ich gehabt. Hätte ich auch heute. 
Einziger Nachteil: Heute kann ich nur kurz, dann muss ich mich meiner Frau widmen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Dezember 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> Ja, hätte ich gehabt. Hätte ich auch heute.
> Einziger Nachteil: Heute kann ich nur kurz, dann muss ich mich meiner Frau widmen.



du setzt die prioritöten falsch !!!

frau = kurz
biken = lang

das ergab sich bei mir von natur aus schon so .....


----------



## Fliewatüüt (29. Dezember 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> du setzt die prioritöten falsch !!!
> 
> frau = kurz
> biken = lang
> ...



Ohh, welch Trommler, ich werd´s dem Imperator sagen .


----------



## route61 (29. Dezember 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> wir wollen morgen früh rund um Dernau ein bisschen beiken (die Klassiker am Stück)
> sinux und ich starten um 9 in Öö, also ca. 9.30 Start am Bahnhof Dernau.



Vielen Dank für die tolle Runde heute morgen, das Guiden um Dernau und die wertvollen Tipps.
Können wir gerne öfter machen . 
Zahlen: 25 km, 9 km/h, 1250 hm


----------



## route61 (29. Dezember 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> du setzt die prioritöten falsch !!!
> 
> frau = kurz
> biken = lang
> ...



O.k. dann lass uns doch an DEINEM Hochzeitstag eine Tagestour machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Dezember 2011)

kein problem ! ist ja dann auch meiner und nicht der meiner frau


----------



## Enrgy (29. Dezember 2011)

ob dann nach der tour noch dein schlüssel ins türschloß passt?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Dezember 2011)

mit sicherheit, ihr kennt halt nicht meine frau !


----------



## supasini (30. Dezember 2011)

und hier noch die magere Foto-Ausbeute von gestern, vielleicht hat der sinux ja noch was  :hoff:

sinux auf der letzten Abfahrt (Alfred-Dahm), sauber durch die Kurve:






und route61 mit spezieller Körperschwerpunktslage


----------



## sinux (30. Dezember 2011)

Und hier noch meine Fotoausbeute des gestrigen Ausflugs.

Supasini beim erfolgreichen "spitzkehren"








...und wenig später route61 - der Körperschwerpunkt muss über's Tretlager. 
Nicht ganz so erfolgreich














...und dann kam tatsächlich auch noch das Sönnchen raus - beim gefühlten 12ten Aufstieg zur Katzley.





Schöne Tour bei bestem Dezemberwetter.


----------



## on any sunday (30. Dezember 2011)

Da tut man sich halt mit ausgeprägteren Körperschwerpunkten leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (30. Dezember 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Da tut man sich halt mit *ausgeprägteren Körperschwerpunkten* leichter.



Erzähl nix von Dingen, von denen du keine Ahnung hast!


----------



## route61 (31. Dezember 2011)

Fotos habe ich leider keine, aber ein Video



und ja, an meiner Technik ist noch zu feilen


----------



## supasini (31. Dezember 2011)

"das Video wird noch konvertiert" ?

btw: wenn ich das Startbild richtig interpetiere so handelt es sich nicht um den Krausberg sondern um Katzley links.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Dezember 2011)

deswegen konvertiert es ja noch


----------



## Luzifer (31. Dezember 2011)




----------



## route61 (1. Januar 2012)

Das IBC Portal scheint Probleme zu haben zur Zeit, mit dem Konvertieren. 14 s in QuarterVGA Auflösung ist ja auch ein Mammutprojekt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Habe die Zeit genutzt, um das Video ein Bisschen zu überarbeiten.

@supasini: Katzley ist richtig, sieht man hoffentlich auch irgendwann im Video.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Januar 2012)

mehr als 24 Std zum konvertieren ? 

vielleicht liegts ja nicht immer an der badehose wenn der bauer beim sprung ins wasser nass wird !


----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. Januar 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> mehr als 24 Std zum konvertieren ?
> 
> vielleicht liegts ja nicht immer an der badehose wenn der bauer beim sprung ins wasser nass wird !



 Das Jahr geht ja schon gut los!  Kannst du mir noch mehr von deinen Lebensweisheiten beibringen? Die scheinen Hand und Fuss zu haben


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Januar 2012)

dem ingeniör is nix zu schwör !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Januar 2012)

ey jörg, sachma kommste eigentlich klar damit das ich dir die rote laterne geklaut hab ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (1. Januar 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> ey jörg, sachma kommste eigentlich klar damit das ich dir die rote laterne geklaut hab ?



Ich habe ein so großes Herz, dass ich diesen schweren Schicksalsschlag verkraften kann.

Aber ich sach nur eins: Abgerechnet wird zum Schluss.....


----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. Januar 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> dem ingeniör is nix zu schwör !



Danke 

Aber ich hab da auch noch `ne Weisheit:
Wenn du dreimal die Woche 500 hm fährst, wird es besser mit dem Berg.


----------



## route61 (1. Januar 2012)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Aber ich hab da auch noch `ne Weisheit:
> Wenn du dreimal die Woche 500 hm fährst, wird es besser mit dem Berg.


Im Original heißts ZWEIMAL, nicht dreimal!


----------



## route61 (1. Januar 2012)

Also nochmal das Kurz-Video vom 29. Dez. in etwas besserer Auflösung:


----------



## supasini (1. Januar 2012)

was lange (kon)währt(iert) wird endlich gut


----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. Januar 2012)

route61 schrieb:


> Im Original heißts ZWEIMAL, nicht dreimal!



Tschuldigung, ich konnt ja damals nicht richtig zuhören, hatte nämlich Sauerstoffmangel in der Birne .


----------



## Pete04 (1. Januar 2012)

Welch Eklat - da wird die Königsdisziplin des Umsetzens trainiert und ein lässiger Fahrensgenosse garniert einem die Deadline noch mit Handschuhen!  Der wär im Ernstfall an den Bergungskosten zu beteiligen... Ein frohes neues Jahr - Handschuh gegen Kälte gibt's dies Jahr scheinbar nimmer... LG, der Pete.


----------



## supasini (8. Januar 2012)

so, gerade vom schlammwühlen mit dem sinux zurück, merkwürdigerweise waren wir noch relativ sauber im Vergleich zu den an der Tomburg gestarteten  - die sahen aus wie Sau.
An der Steinbach konnten wir uns der Avancen der DLRG Rettungstaucher nicht erwehren und mussten Glühwein  und Erbsensuppe  zu uns nehmen. So waren denn alle abgestrampelten Kalorien wieder auf den Rippen. Wird dieses Jahr wieder nix mit den guten Vorsätzen


----------



## sinux (8. Januar 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> so, gerade vom schlammwühlen mit dem sinux zurück, merkwürdigerweise waren wir noch relativ sauber im Vergleich zu den an der Tomburg gestarteten  - die sahen aus wie Sau.
> ....



Das kann nur daran liegen, dass wir förmlich über den Matsch schweben - als Elfen - hang loose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (8. Januar 2012)

Freireiter-Elfen quasi...


----------



## katerpoldi (8. Januar 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> Freireiter-Elfen quasi...



dann aber mit Lillifee-Teamkleidung


----------



## sinux (8. Januar 2012)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> dann aber mit Lillifee-Teamkleidung



Nixda - isch bin ne Kampfelfe


----------



## Handlampe (9. Januar 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> Das kann nur daran liegen, dass wir förmlich über den Matsch schweben - als Elfen - hang loose




...das Thema hatten wir doch schon bei dem Treffen: Nix Elfen....ist eine ganz einfache phsikalische Geschichte: 

SchlammamReifenhaftungskraft größer, wenn geradlinige Vorwärtsgeschwindigkeit kleiner/gleich 1,5 m/s beträgt (hängt natürlich vom Radumfang ab....aber LV hat noch keine 29er im Programm)


----------



## sinux (12. Januar 2012)

ccFreireiter schaut mal uns "unser" Teamboard


----------



## route61 (12. Januar 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> ccFreireiter schaut mal uns "unser" Teamboard



Was steht da? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich kann das nicht sehen. 

Btw.: Team II Mitglieder, überprüft mal Eure alten Einträge am Team-Board, ob die noch aktuell/interessant sind, ggf löschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Januar 2012)

route61 schrieb:


> ...Ich kann das nicht sehen. ....



is besser so ! is eh nix für biker die eingeklickt maximale schräglage fahren


----------



## route61 (13. Januar 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> is besser so ! is eh nix für biker die eingeklickt maximale schräglage fahren


----------



## supasini (13. Januar 2012)

da steht ne interne Verabredung zum beiken in "sensiblem" Gebiet (D.M.) in kleiner Runde (sinux & ich), die wir nicht im Forum breittreten wollen. Wenn es Bidschen geben sollte werden wir vielleicht berichten.


----------



## yogi71 (13. Januar 2012)

Ihr seid sooooooo gemein!


----------



## supasini (13. Januar 2012)

Wieso das denn? Ist doch ein freies Land, oder - da dürfen wir doch das WE einläuten wie's uns passt...
War übrigens schön, sinux hatte seine Erstbefahrung von Eugenienstein & Brandenburger Tor.
mangels Licht ist das einzige Photo aber nicht vorzeigbar.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Januar 2012)

boah alta, mal eben freitachs nachmittachs bis börlin ! mörder keulen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2012)

ey bertram, schreck aller gehörgeschädigten, kann es sein das wir dich heute in der nähe von herhahn-morsbach gesehen haben ? da kamen uns vier alte leute auf bikes entgegen.


----------



## route61 (22. Januar 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> ey bertram, schreck aller gehörgeschädigten, kann es sein das wir dich heute in der nähe von herhahn-morsbach gesehen haben ? da kamen uns vier alte leute auf bikes entgegen.



Die weißharige war meine Schwiegermutter, der andere Typ ihr Freund und die andere Frau ihre Tochter (meine Frau).


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Januar 2012)

hattet ihr ein visum ?


----------



## route61 (23. Januar 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> hattet ihr ein visum ?



Wir hofften (d.h. ich hoffte), Du wärst mit dem Verspachteln Deiner Rigipsplatten ausgelastet und wir könnten mal unbemerkt in Deinem Revier umherfahren.
War offenbar ein Trugschluss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (24. Januar 2012)

Hat morgen nachmittag (gerne auch 1300-1400) Lust und Zeit ne schöne Runde zu drehen. Gerne auch mit Anfahrt (Ahr, DM ...)


----------



## supasini (24. Januar 2012)

Kommando zurück - kann nicht!


----------



## supasini (28. Januar 2012)

was ist mit heute und/oder morgen radeltechnisch?
würde gerne jeweils ein ründchen drehen, hab mich einfach zu wenig bewgt die letzte zeit.
fahre jetzt erstmal einkaufen, könnte danach und auch gerne morgen nicht zu lange runden drehen...


----------



## sinux (28. Januar 2012)

ja - muss auch raus, lass gleich teflonieren, bei mir geht nur heute (kurz).
Gehe jetzt auch noch ins Städtchen


----------



## route61 (28. Januar 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> ..., hab mich einfach zu wenig bewgt die letzte zeit.



Es gab letzte und vorletzte Woche in EU mehrere Angebote zum mitfahren (z.B. Do. 19:30, Fr. 18:30). Vielleicht mal öfter ins LMB schauen


----------



## sinux (28. Januar 2012)

Glaub wohl kaum, dass es an fehlenden Angeboten liegt.
Manch einer hat halt noch anderes zu tun.................


----------



## route61 (29. Januar 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> Glaub wohl kaum, dass es an fehlenden Angeboten liegt.
> Mach einer hat halt noch anderes zu tun.................



Glaub' ich Dir gerne.

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja heute auf dem Trail


----------



## supasini (29. Januar 2012)

route61 schrieb:


> Es gab letzte und vorletzte Woche in EU mehrere Angebote zum mitfahren (z.B. Do. 19:30, Fr. 18:30). Vielleicht mal öfter ins LMB schauen



1. LMB wird registriert
2. N8Ritte sind nicht so ganz meins: hab ich Motivationsprobleme, nach nem langen Arbeitstag auf den Abend zu Hause zu verzichten und außerdem tu ich mich etwas schwer damit, nachts im Wald rumzufahren (Wildschutz etc.) - bin da immer noch/wieder hin und her gerissen
3. meine mangelndem Radfahraktivitäten sind ausschließlich durch eine hohe zeitliche Beanspruchung durch meinen Job bedingt.

p.s.: werd morgen nochmal neitreit testen...


----------



## route61 (29. Januar 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> ...
> 
> p.s.: werd morgen nochmal neitreit testen...



Meinst Du vielleicht Dienstag?

Was das Wild anbelangt, finde ich es besser, wenn man zusammen fährt, dann werden die Tiere, so sie sich denn in Wegesnähe befinden, nur einmal gestört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (29. Januar 2012)

Oh ja, verdammt - hab ich verpeilt...


----------



## route61 (4. Februar 2012)

Leute von Team II, schaut mal bitte ins auf WP Team Board. Es geht um die Planung eines evtl. Team-Events.


----------



## sinux (9. Februar 2012)

Wer hat Lust & Zeit morgen nachmittag (ab 1500) das MTB mit Schneeflöckchen zu bespritzen?


----------



## katerpoldi (9. Februar 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust & Zeit morgen nachmittag (ab 1500) das MTB mit Schneeflöckchen zu bespritzen?



Lust hätte ich, aber leider keine Zeit.


----------



## route61 (10. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine Tour in Bad Münstereifel am Sonntag?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12667

Würde mich freuen, wenn mal wieder 'was zusammenkäme.


----------



## sinux (10. Februar 2012)

Sonntach tu ich was für die Kultur....

FC - HSV ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (10. Februar 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> Sonntach tu ich was für die Kultur....
> 
> FC - HSV ....



Ich auch: 10 h Flamerheim. Mess' op Platt.


----------



## Enrgy (10. Februar 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> Sonntach tu ich was für die Kultur....
> 
> FC - HSV ....



Ach diesen komischen Selbsterfahrungskurs besuchst du?

Auszug aus der Agenda des Seminarveranstalters:

Heute erneut wegen der großen Nachfrage (es wurde extra das Stadion gemietet, um allen Interessenten die Teilnahme zu ermöglichen):

"Schmerz und Leid in der Karnevalszeit" 

Teil 1 und 2, je 45min: tänzerische Vorführung von jungen Sportlern auf dem zentralen Rasenplatz. Üben Sie sich beim Zusehen im Überwinden von Angst- und Schreckmomenten. Ruckartige Körperbewegungen zeugen anfangs noch von zu großer Anteilnahme. 
Seminarziel: Apathisches Beobachten des Geschehens auf der Spielfläche. Unterdrücken des Brechreizes. Wir garantieren Ihnen das Erfolgserlebnis nach 90 Minuten.

Teil 1b: In der Pause (15min) wird jedem Teilnehmer die Möglichkeit geboten, selbst aktiv zu werden. Sie sollen versuchen, Ihren Bedürfnissen nach zu kommen, was aber wegen hoher Besucherfrequenz nicht möglich sein wird. Auch hier ist das Seminarziel "Demut in Selbsterfahrung während 45 Minuten höchstem Blasendruck"

Teil 4: Abreise mit Verkehrsmittel nach Wahl, umgeben von zehntausenden Gleichgesinnten. Dieser Teil wird uns immer wieder als eigentlicher Höhepunkt unseres Seminars genannt.


----------



## katerpoldi (10. Februar 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> Sonntach tu ich was für die Kultur....
> 
> FC - HSV ....



na dann viel Glück, mein letzter Besuch an der selben Kultstätte im Herbst war eher ein Waterloo


----------



## sinux (10. Februar 2012)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> na dann viel Glück, mein letzter Besuch an der selben Kultstätte im Herbst war eher ein Waterloo



Dann geb ich mal mein Bestes und sorg' für ne Varusschlacht...


----------



## supasini (11. Februar 2012)

lokal korrekter waere ja Worringen gewesen, aber sei's drum. Unsere Gebete und Gedanken sind bei euch!


----------



## route61 (18. März 2012)

Sollen wir nicht nächsten Sonntag den WP auch wieder gemeinsam beschließen?

@supasini: Du hattest recht, mein kleines Kettenrad vorne ist verschlissen. Die neue Kette bleibt immer in einer Lücke oder an einem Zahn hängen, so genau habe ich das noch nicht rausgefunden, weil das nur unter Last passiert.
Erst hab' ich mich gewundert, weil das kleine doch eher selten benutzt wird,  aber bei dem kleinen Radius und der geringen Zähnezahl ist die Kraft auf  die Zähne halt am größten.

Kann man das kleine Blatt bei der XT Kurbel ausbauen, ohne die Kurbel ausbauen zu müssen? Bei den Großen ist es kein Problem, hab ich gesehen.


----------



## sinux (18. März 2012)

Musst die Kurbel runterholen.
Ist aber immer ein gelungener Anlass alle Kettenblätter (so heißen die Dinger) zu demontieren und komplett zu entwarzen....und neue Kette nicht vergessen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. März 2012)

route61 schrieb:


> ...Erst hab' ich mich gewundert, weil das kleine doch eher selten benutzt wird,
> ...



Ja ne is klar ! Achtung Klillerwaden an Bord.




route61 schrieb:


> Kann man das kleine Blatt bei der XT Kurbel ausbauen, ohne die Kurbel ausbauen zu müssen? Bei den Großen ist es kein Problem, hab ich gesehen.



Jetz überleg mal, selbst wenn du es schaffst das loszuschrauben meinst du wirklich du bekommst dieses kleine Ritzel nach vorne über die zwei großen rüber ? Nach hinten scheint ja der Rahmen im Weg zu sein und unten/oben geht wegen der doofen Kurbal ja auch nich ! Das schafft nichmal David Copperfield !


----------



## supasini (18. März 2012)

runter geht's schon (Fa. Fein sei dank)...

@sinux - stell doch mal ein paar Bilder von der gestrigen Tour mit dem Nachwuchs ein 

zum nächsten WE sag ich lieber noch nix. hab momentan eigentlich eher komplett land unter...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. März 2012)

Also das der Kellameista mit derart derbem Werkzeug dem Bike zu leibe rückt hätt ich ja nie vermutet !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (18. März 2012)

Nur fremden Bikes, nicht den eigenen!!!


----------



## Langenfelder (18. März 2012)

wenigstens mit Profiwerkzeug und nit mit so einer Baumark Kacke


----------



## sinux (18. März 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> runter geht's schon (Fa. Fein sei dank)...
> 
> @sinux - stell doch mal ein paar Bilder von der gestrigen Tour mit dem Nachwuchs ein
> 
> ....



Wie der Meister wünscht....
Der Sohnemann hatte Geburtstag und der Papa hat es sich nicht nehmen lassen den jungen Herrn mit einem adäquaten Fahrgerät auszustatten - macht ja immer wieder Spaß mit sauberen Komponenten zu schrauben.





Der Patenonkel kam dann mit seinem dicken Onkel vorbei, um das neue Spielgerät artgerecht auszuführen.





Katzensteintrails waren hierfür sehr angemessen.


----------



## Enrgy (18. März 2012)

sinux schrieb:


>



cooler "Buxbaumhelm" 

überhaupt, wat is dat für ne dekadente Garageneinfahrt da gegenüber??? Terracottafliesen??? Und drinnen steht der Ferrariporsche dann auf edlem Schiffs-Parkett, wa??


----------



## route61 (18. März 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar ! Achtung Klillerwaden an Bord.
> ...
> Jetz überleg mal, selbst wenn du es schaffst das loszuschrauben meinst du wirklich du bekommst dieses kleine Ritzel nach vorne über die zwei großen rüber ? Nach hinten scheint ja der Rahmen im Weg zu sein und unten/oben geht wegen der doofen Kurbal ja auch nich ! Das schafft nichmal David Copperfield !



Dass man die großen Blätter ausbauen kann, habe ich erwähnt...
Dieses Kreuz, das an der Kurbel dran ist, ist wahrscheinlich eher das Problem, da geht das kleine Blatt nicht drüber.



			
				sinux schrieb:
			
		

> Musst die Kurbel runterholen.
> Ist aber immer ein gelungener Anlass alle Kettenblätter (so heißen die  Dinger) zu demontieren und komplett zu entwarzen....und neue Kette nicht  vergessen...



Du hast natürlich recht und ich wusste das auch, die Dinger heißen Blätter. Ich habe halt fast jeden Tag mit den Dingern mit Evolvente zu tun, die direkt miteinander kämmen und die heißen Stirn-Räder bzw. Pinion & Wheel. Neue Kette IST drauf, habe ich auch erwähnt. Dann bestell' ich mir also das Werkzeug für das Tretlager direkt mit.


----------



## sinux (18. März 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> cooler "Buxbaumhelm"
> 
> überhaupt, wat is dat für ne dekadente Garageneinfahrt da gegenüber??? Terracottafliesen??? Und drinnen steht der Ferrariporsche dann auf edlem Schiffs-Parkett, wa??



...deutschstämmige Kasachen...die mögen das so, dafür haben wir unser Holzhaus voll mit Rädern...


----------



## supasini (18. März 2012)

route61 schrieb:


> [...] Dann bestell' ich mir also das Werkzeug für das Tretlager direkt mit.



zumindest für XT abwärts brauchst du keinerlei Spezialwerkzeug, wenn du nicht auch die Lagerschalen wechseln musst. Da tut es ein 5 mm Inbus, ne Kombizange (die passt genau in das Plastikteil zur Spieleinstellung) und ein Gummihammer (zum raus- und reinkloppen).
Ansonsten stehe ich als Kellameista bei Erstaus- und Einbau auch gerne mit Rad und Tad zur Seide.


----------



## route61 (18. März 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> zumindest für XT abwärts brauchst du keinerlei Spezialwerkzeug, wenn du nicht auch die Lagershalen wechseln musst. Da tut es ein 5 mm Inbus, ne Kombizange (die passt genau in das Plastikteil zur Spieleinstellung) und ein Gummihammer (zum raus- und reinkloppen).
> Ansonsten stehe ich als Kellameista bei Erstaus- und Einbau auch gerne mit Rad und Tad zur Seide.


Siehste, das habe ich gemeint. Ich komme ggf. nochmal darauf zurück Herr Kellameista


----------



## sinux (18. März 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> zumindest für XT abwärts brauchst du keinerlei Spezialwerkzeug, wenn du nicht auch die Lagershalen wechseln musst. Da tut es ein 5 mm Inbus, ne Kombizange (die passt genau in das Plastikteil zur Spieleinstellung) und ein Gummihammer (zum raus- und reinkloppen).
> Ansonsten stehe ich als Kellameista bei Erstaus- und Einbau auch gerne mit Rad und Tad zur Seide.



und beschwer dich jetzt nich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (19. März 2012)

.


----------



## sinux (19. März 2012)

.


----------



## sinux (19. März 2012)

"Crossing Nature" Mountainbike Eldorado....neue Pläne der Offiziellen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. März 2012)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt wi das aussehn soll.
Is ja fein das die Hörrn da was machen wollen für die Mountainbikers.
Ich befürchte aber das es vorwiegend dazu dient um die alles zerfurchenden MTBler von den Wegen fern zu halten wo's Spass macht. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das der E-Stein oder div Pfädchen bei Gemünd ausgeschildert werden


----------



## Enrgy (19. März 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich befürchte aber das es vorwiegend dazu dient um die alles zerfurchenden MTBler von den Wegen fern zu halten wo's Spass macht. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das der E-Stein oder div Pfädchen bei Gemünd ausgeschildert werden



Das ist wohl der Sinn deser Aktion. "Tolle" Strecken für MTB freizugeben, damit man den interessanten Rest mit Verbotsschildern versehen kann.


----------



## GeDe (19. März 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Na da bin ich mal gespannt wi das aussehn soll.
> Is ja fein das die Hörrn da was machen wollen für die Mountainbikers.
> Ich befürchte aber das es vorwiegend dazu dient um die alles zerfurchenden MTBler von den Wegen fern zu halten wo's Spass macht. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das der E-Stein oder div Pfädchen bei Gemünd ausgeschildert werden



Genau so ist es, oder wie sollte man sonst " Nutzungskonflikte im 
Nationalpark entschärfen " verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (19. März 2012)

Mir wird auch immer Angst und Bange, wenn in diesem unseren Land für MTBler 200 km Strecken ausgewisen werden. Das ist ja dann mit dem Wegenetz von BAM und dem Vulkanpark mit insgesamt 500 km oder so offizieller Wege völlig ausreichend, um MTBs auf allen anderen wegen die nicht explizit erlaubt sind auszuschließen. 
Die hohen Herren und Gelegenheitsradfahrer können sihc wahrscheinlich nicht vorstellen, dass es Leute gibt, die jedes Jahr in der Nordeifel 5000 oder mehr km im Wald abspulen. Da sind dann 200 km in der unmittelbaren Umgebung genau 4-5 Touren, die sich dann immer wiederholen. Außerdem ist zu befürchten, dass die ausgewiesenen Strekcen uninteressant sind (siehe die Wegführung von BAM10 im Bereich hinter dem Decke Tönnes im Vergleich zu den parallel verlaufenden HWW des Eifelvereins).
Zum Glück ist in NRW Radfahren noch auf allen festen Wegen erlaubt. Und "fest" heißt nicht "befestigt", kann isch also je nach Zustand (nass etc.) von Tag zu Tag unterscheiden, aber es gibt keine Wegbreitenregelung etc.
Problematisch sind die Verbote und Regulierungen in Siebengebirge und Nationalpark.
Ich beobachte interessiert weiter...


----------



## yogi71 (19. März 2012)

Schaun wir mal!!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. März 2012)

Nationalpark brauchst du nich weiter beobachten,den kann man getrost abhaken, da ist mittlerweile *alles *was für uns von interesse war verboten da stehen haufenweise von den Schildern hier:






Mich interessiert sowas nich mehr ich fahre da wo ich meine. Ich verhalte mich anständig anderen Waldnutzern gegenüber, fahre nicht abseits von Wegen, mach kein Müll und Krach. Also hab ich mir als Waldnutzer nix vorzuwerfen, muss man sich halt arrangieren. Schliesslich gabs Biker vor dem Nationalpark !


----------



## yogi71 (19. März 2012)

Dat Schild kenn ich doch!!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. März 2012)

.. wieviele haben wir letztes Jahr umfahren ?
Ich glaube es waren 7 oder so. Spass hats trotzdem gemacht.


----------



## yogi71 (19. März 2012)

Ja war Klasse!


----------



## Pete04 (19. März 2012)

Bei der schön erkennbaren verbleibenden Durchlassbreite sollte man mal das Rollatorengeschwader drauf anspitzen - die passen da definitv nicht mehr durch... Die Verbotsschildvariante Typ "Hirschley" ist ja fast noch liebevoll gemacht und bepinselt (kann man sich ja in gebrochenem Holländisch immer noch per "kann nit verstahn" aus der Affäre ziehen) - in der Vulkaneifel werden sogar die Rucksäcke schon mit berücksichtigt...
Staunst du über Vielfalt hier: LG, der Pete


----------



## on any sunday (19. März 2012)

Sieht ja so aus, als ob die Eifel zur NoDrive Area mutiert. Die im Nationalpark haben wortwörtlich ein Rad ab. Ich bin auch der selben Meinung wie Herr schraeg, die Einschränkungen haben für mich mit Naturschutz nichts zu tun.


----------



## sinux (19. März 2012)

Hier noch ein Bild des Zielpublikums.






_Die Mountainbiker, wie hier bei der "Tour de Ahrtal 2011", dürfte es freuen: Bald stehen ihnen 400 Kilometer an ausgewiesener Strecke zur Verfügung.
Bild: Tameer Gunnar Eden/Eifeler Presse Agentur/epa_


Man beachte die strammen Waden.


Hier der ganze Artikel
http://eifelerpresseagentur.de/blog/2012/03/15/350-000-euro-fuer-mountainbike-strecken-in-der-eifel/


----------



## supasini (19. März 2012)

:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. März 2012)

die können sich ihre 400km in den popo stecken die doofen !


----------



## Pete04 (19. März 2012)

...und die Verbotsschilder gleich mit, sind ja in der NRW-Version biologisch abbaubar.... Man wird sie an ihrem eckigen Gang erkennen! LG, der Pete, SelbstStreckenEntscheider


----------



## sinux (19. März 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> :kotz:



hab euch auch lieb....
schlaft gut und träumt vom MTB Wunderland NRW - wir haben ja bald wieder Wahlen - HURRA


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. März 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Mich interessiert sowas nich mehr ich fahre da wo ich meine. Ich verhalte mich anständig anderen Waldnutzern gegenüber, fahre nicht abseits von Wegen, mach kein Müll und Krach. Also hab ich mir als Waldnutzer nix vorzuwerfen, muss man sich halt arrangieren. Schliesslich gabs Biker vor dem Nationalpark !



 Damit ist alles gesagt.


----------



## sinux (24. März 2012)

Wir haben Winterpokal - die Bäume haben keine Blätter





Ne woor dat schön - runter von Houverath


----------



## supasini (24. März 2012)

das ist ne richtig ätzende Stelle - man kann einfach runterrutschen, aber wenn man versucht, wirklich den "Weg" zu fahren rutscht vor, beim oder nach dem Umsetzen immer eines der Räder weg. Ich hab gefühlt alle fünf möglichen Varianten getestet bevor die verdammte Kurve gestern geklappert hat.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. März 2012)

... hasde eigentlich den bikepark kommern schon getestet ??


----------



## supasini (24. März 2012)

bis jetzt nicht - gibt's den noch?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. März 2012)

joha, er wächst ständig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (24. März 2012)

Das Monster von den Katzensteinen ist unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. März 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> Das Monster von den Katzensteinen ist unterwegs.



Ganz der Papa ! 

Achja, was mir gerade noch so nebenher auf dem Bild auffällt: wieso prangt da nicht ein rotes _*L*_ auf dem Steuerrohr ?


----------



## route61 (28. März 2012)

Der Laufsini hat seine WP Punkte seit 14.03. nicht eingetragen. Bis 24 h hätte er noch Zeit (gehabt?). Im Moment ist er auf Platz 9 bei den Läufern.
Fiel mir gerade auf.


----------



## on any sunday (29. März 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ganz der Papa !



Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht?


----------



## route61 (30. März 2012)

BTW.:
Der Winterpokal ist vorbei und wir, Team II haben unser Ziel erreicht unter die ersten 150 Teams zu kommen und Team I zu schlagen  .







Ich finde das eine tolle Leistung und möchte mich hiermit ganz herzlich bei Euch für das fleißige Punktesammeln und Eintragen bedanken.
Ich zähle auf Euch auch im nächsten Winter.

@luzifer: Dass Du mir die Führung am Ende überlässt, wäre aber nicht nötig gewesen 

Sehen wir uns am Sonntag bei den Radrebellen?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. März 2012)

[ KLICK ]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (30. März 2012)

ach route - wie stolz wir auf dich sind.....


----------



## yogi71 (30. März 2012)

.....


----------



## supasini (30. März 2012)

aber dafür waren wir heute nachmittag schön die Flowtrails im Neuenahrer Wald surfen.


----------



## yogi71 (30. März 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> aber dafür waren wir heute nachmittag schön die Flowtrails im Neuehrer Wald surfen.


----------



## katerpoldi (30. März 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> aber dafür waren wir heute nachmittag schön die Flowtrails im Neuehrer Wald surfen.



es kommt halt doch auf die Qualität (der Strecke), nicht auf die Quantität (der Punkte) an - und die Trailqualität war heute richtig klasse


----------



## yogi71 (30. März 2012)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> es kommt halt doch auf die Qualität (der Strecke), nicht auf die Quantität (der Punkte) an - und die Trailqualität war heute richtig klasse


----------



## route61 (31. März 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> ach route - wie stolz wir auf dich sind.....


Ich glaube nicht, dass der Winterpokal für Dich keine Bedeutung hat, wie Du das immer beteuerst.
Warum machst Du sonst überhaupt mit und trägst immer direkt schön Deine Punkte ein?

Ich habe auch nie gesagt, "mehr Punkte = besser", sondern "Ziel erreichen = gut"


----------



## sinux (31. März 2012)

route61 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass der Winterpokal für Dich keine Bedeutung hat, wie Du das immer beteuerst.
> Warum machst Du sonst überhaupt mit und trägst immer direkt schön Deine Punkte ein?
> 
> Ich habe auch nie gesagt, "mehr Punkte = besser", sondern "Ziel erreichen = gut"



Schön, dass Du einen Glauben hast.

BTW:
Um die Uhrzeit solltest Du wirklich besser schlafen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. März 2012)

.


----------



## supasini (31. März 2012)

Edith sagt: ... hat sich erledigt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. März 2012)

.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. März 2012)

doppelpost


----------



## Luzifer (31. März 2012)

Hier geht ja ganz schön die Post ab !


----------



## route61 (31. März 2012)

Also Leute. Ich habe mir den Post von mir nochmal genau angeschaut. 

Ich weiß, es hört sich an wie dieser ehem. Verteidigungsminister mit der gefälschten Doktorarbeit.

So wie es da steht, abgesehen davon, dass ein Grammatikfehler drin ist, war es nicht gemeint und auch nicht gewollt. Das war sehr provozierend gegen Euch (Team I).

*Ich möchte mich hiermit hochoffiziell bei allen Mitgleidern des Team I entschuldigen.*

So wie es da steht, entsteht der Eindruck, ich wolle mich bedanken, dass die Mitgleider des Teams alles dafür getan hätten, das Team 1 zu schlagen. Es ging mir eher darum, dafür zu danken, dass alle dazu beigetragen haben, das Ziel unter die ersten 150 Teams zu kommen, zu erreichen. Dieses Ziel wurde ca. 5 Wochen vor Ende (nicht von mir) auf unserem Team Board ausgegeben.

Was das Team I angeht war eigentlich recht schnell klar, dass die Punktestände sehr unterschiedlich sind. Unser öffentliches Teammotto "Wir nehmen die Herausforderung an" stand da von Anfang an, da waren wir noch nicht einmal komplett. Die war vielleicht etwas unglücklich gewählt, ich wollte sie aber nicht nachträglich ändern.

Was die Beiträge zum Sinn des WP angeht, teile ich diese weitestgehend.

*Bitte nehmt meine Entschuldigung an!*


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. April 2012)

.


----------



## yogi71 (2. April 2012)

..


----------



## supasini (2. April 2012)

Freunde - ist gut jetzt: ich hab die Löschung der Beiträge 1216-1232 beantragt. 
Lasst uns wieder über Fahrradfahren, gemeinsame Touren, Planungen,... reden und nicht über so nen Quatsch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. April 2012)

Genau ! Ich bin dafür egal wogegen 

Themenwechsel: ey Madin, hattest du eigentlich nochmal wegen der IG Nordeifel oder so bei der DIMB nachgetreten oder hat sich das im Sande verlaufen ?


----------



## supasini (2. April 2012)

Nein, hab ich nicht.
Hab andere Baustellen, wäre aber gerne dabei, wenn wir was auf die Beine stellen.
Sollen wir mal ne Vor-Gründungs-Veranstaltung planen? - Hast du Donnerstag Zeit? Da machen wir traditionell ne dicke Tour, bevorzugt im Ahrtal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (2. April 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> Nein, hab ich nicht.
> Hab andere Baustellen, wäre aber gerne dabei, wenn wir was auf die Beine stellen.
> Sollen wir mal ne Vor-Gründungs-Veranstaltung planen? - Hast du Donnerstag Zeit? Da machen wir traditionell ne dicke Tour, bevorzugt im Ahrtal.



was heißt hier dicke Tour - aber bitte erst - wie besprochen - nachmittags


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. April 2012)

Gründonnerstag ? Ne da muss icke mallochen wa !

Jo dat mit den Baustellen kenn  ich  Denke das hier schon was zusammen kommen könnte bezgl. IG Nordeifel. son Termin könen wir mal machen, da kann man ja mal genauer erörtern wer interesse hat und wer welche verantwortungen übernehmen kann/möchte, vielleicht auch mal darstellen welche pflichten man dann hat.


----------



## route61 (2. April 2012)

Danke Hubert, für die PN von heute morgen. Damit kann ich leben, ich hoffe es gelingt mir, mich in Zukunft etwas mehr zurückzuhalten.

Danke auch an Martin für das "Geradeziehen" des Forums. 

CU


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. April 2012)

... vom hoffen werden die Jungfrauen rar !


----------



## supasini (3. April 2012)

Hei Jungens, 
ich hab euch per Mail kontaktiert zwecks Absprache für Donnerstag.


----------



## supasini (5. April 2012)

Gründonnerstag in den Ahrbergen

Es fanden sich ein
der lange verschollen geglaubte Eddy (er war nur die ganze Zeit Schaltafelrutschen...)







...der einen neuen Mitfahrer aus Wershoven mitgebracht hatte: Ralf






der Kater






und der Herr Sonntach






Gestartet wurde am Bahnhof Dernau, auf gefährlichen Bergpfaden ging es unter die Katzley. 
Dort hatte Herr Sonntach eine innovative Idee zur vollständig biologisch abbaubaren Kette,...






...die aber leider nicht so gut funktionierte wie sie aussah. Also wieder weg damit.

Rauf ging's (aber gaaaanz langsam) und zum Warmwerden runter über Katzley rechts.





In den Serpentinen zeigte Ralf, der das erste Mal auf ner eher technisch ausgerichteten Tour dabei war, dass er Wille und auch Fähigkeiten hat und versuchte eine um die andere Kurve mit wachsendem Erfolg.
Also gleich nochmal rauf auf die Katzley und links runter...





...und man glaubt es kaum, aber das ist er fast komplett gefahren - Chapeau!

Jetzt geht es wieder hoch über den Krausbergtrail bis zum Turm. Die Gruppe macht dort ohne den Guide Pause, der im Wald sitzt und auf Fotomotive wartet. Schließlich einigen wir uns doch noch darauf, weiter zu fahren und nehmen den Kinderwagentrail unter die Stollen:

Kater




Eddy




Ralf




Wieder rauf auf den Krausberg, Spielplatztrail bis ganz unten.
Da die Truppe schon ne Pause gemacht hatte, entfiel das eigentlich für diesen Zeitpunkt geplante Kuchenessen und es ging wieder ganz nach oben: Alfred-Dahm-Turm-Abfahrt:













Ne schöne, trailige Tour mit netten Mitfahrern, kein Streß, kein Rennen, kein Tacho. ca. 22 km/1000 Hm.
Pannen: nur zwei Kettenklemmer beim Guide und einmal Schleicher beim Eddy aufpumpen.
Besonderheiten: der Ralf ist ein fahrtechnisches Naturtalent und der supasini hat ne neue Kamera, mit der sich offenbar endlich einigermaßen brauchbare Bildchen machen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (5. April 2012)

Schick Schick, wir waren heute an der Ostsee 3h spazieren, ganz ohne Bike


----------



## katerpoldi (5. April 2012)

noch mal Dank für eine wunderbare Tour bei Guide und Crew


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. April 2012)

Fein fein  nächstes Jahr mach ich den grünen Donnerstag mal frei und komm mit, einer muss ja mal bei euch für fahrtechnische Stümpereien sorgen.

Ich guck mal morgen ob ihr mir noch ein paar Trails übrig gelassen habt


----------



## sinux (5. April 2012)

Bin jetzt auch wieder zuhause.
Während Ihr die warmen Ahrberge unsicher gemacht habt, habe ich den total verschneiten Peak District National Park überflogen.
http://maps.google.de/maps/place?ci..._Aaqt6zDBQ&sig2=ZKHLwbyaWWd3Jh1ik3lPVA&dtab=2

Sah von oben auch sehr angenehm zum Beiken aus (wenn der Schnee weg wär)

Nächstes Jahr time ich das auch wieder besser - aber ich glaub, wir kriegen zwischendurch auch noch das eine oder andere Türchen auf die Reihe.


----------



## Trialeddy (5. April 2012)

schöne Tour - schöne Bilder - schönen Dank


----------



## Eifelbewohner (6. April 2012)

*Vielen Dank* auch von meiner Seite noch mal
an alle Mitfahrer und den Guide.  
War eine tolle Erfahrung für mich mit Euch in diesem Terrain
und hat mir Riesenspass gemacht.

Gruss Ralf


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. April 2012)

Ey Madin, bisde in letzter Zeit nochmal an der Seilbahn gewesen ? Ich bin da heute nochmal lang, man ey is der Zerschossen da findet man ja kaum noch den Einstieg. Die Treppen bei Jesus um die Ecke muss ich demnächst umbedingt mal üben, die sin ja übel.
Wart ich aber bis ich den etwas stabileren Klopper zusammengezimmert hab.

Gibts eigentlich irgendwie ne geschmeidige Auffahrt von Altenahr zum Steinerberg ? Bin heute so halbrechts vom Schrock vorbei da hoch, man-o-meter war das steil !
Am besten über Pützfelder Kapellchen und dann von Pützfeld da hoch oder ?


----------



## supasini (6. April 2012)

Steinerberg ist hoch immer Mist, ich kenn bestimmt 5-6 Auffahrten, schön ist keine. Aber runter is klasse 
An der Seilbahn ist echt übel, da scheinen Spezialisten am Werk gewesen zu sein. Sollte man mal ne Zeitlang in Ruhe lassen. Auf keinen Fall fahren, wenn's feucht ist und einige Stellen auf jeden Fall schieben.
Die oberen beiden Treppen werd ich nicht versuchen, die beiden unteren fahr ich. dann noch eher die Treppe des odes am schwarzen Kreuz 

was bist du denn am zimmern: FR-HT oder etwa was komplett gefedertes?!


----------



## Enrgy (6. April 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich irgendwie ne geschmeidige Auffahrt von Altenahr zum Steinerberg ?



Pützfeld ist unten ja noch ok, aber oben zieht es sich dann doch noch mit ein paar fiesen Rampen.
Ich bevorzuge dann eher die Auffahrt über Kesseling, jedoch nicht die Steinerbergtraße, sondern noch im Ort rechts davon abgehend die Weiherstraße nehmen und dann nochmal rechts auf den Forstweg. Das schlängelt sich halbwegs gleichmäßig bis oben hin, man kommt dann von hinten zum Gipfel.
Jahrelang habe ich mich die Steilauffahrt direkt hinter Ahrbrück links hochgequält. Ich glaub, beim TT heißt das Teil "Kotzeberg" oder so. Die "erholsamen" flachen Teile haben schon mind. 10%, danach so gut wie nix mehr unter 15%. Prädestniert fürs Pedelec, würde ich sagen


----------



## on any sunday (6. April 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es wieder hoch über den Krausbergtrail bis zum Turm. Die Gruppe macht dort ohne den Guide Pause, der im Wald sitzt und auf Fotomotive wartet. Schließlich einigen wir uns doch noch darauf, weiter zu fahren und nehmen den Spielplatztrail unter die Stollen:
> 
> Kater



Das ist aber der 20 Jahre alte Kinderwagentrail. 

Steiner Berg hoch. Also am wenigstens unangenehm finde ich die Auffahrt unterhalb des Schrocks Richtung Hornberg immer am Hang lang, dann nicht zum Hornberg, sondern einfach geradeaus, ist glaube ich der Hauptwanderweg Winkel, Dreieck oder so.

Gut das wir gestern bei trüben Wetter da waren. Im Bergischen war ab Mittag die Sonne draußen und reichlich Menschen im Wald. War mir aber relativ egal, da ich den stillen Feiertag durch dunkles KTM Blubbern gestört habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. April 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> Steinerberg ist hoch immer Mist, ich kenn bestimmt 5-6 Auffahrten, schön ist keine. Aber runter is klasse
> An der Seilbahn ist echt übel, da scheinen Spezialisten am Werk gewesen zu sein. Sollte man mal ne Zeitlang in Ruhe lassen. Auf keinen Fall fahren, wenn's feucht ist und einige Stellen auf jeden Fall schieben.
> Die oberen beiden Treppen werd ich nicht versuchen, die beiden unteren fahr ich. dann noch eher die Treppe des odes am schwarzen Kreuz
> 
> was bist du denn am zimmern: FR-HT oder etwa was komplett gefedertes?!



Nja, sind da schon das ein oder andere Stück geschoben, schon alleine weil da irgendwie gar kein Weg mehr war sondern schon alles schräg abgerutscht. Dazu kommen nochn halber Meter Laub so das man nicht wirklich erkennen kann wo man drüber fährt. sehr diffus das ganze werd denn mal aus der Liste werfen bis auf weiteres.

Werde mir son Hardtail mit etwas mehr Ferderweg zusammen broschen. Uns Yogi hat mir ein unausschlagbares Angebot für sein Monster HT gemacht, damit geh ich erstmal ins Rennen.



Enrgy schrieb:


> ...man kommt dann von hinten zum Gipfel.



... genau mein Ding 



on any sunday schrieb:


> Steiner Berg hoch. Also am wenigstens unangenehm finde ich die Auffahrt unterhalb des Schrocks Richtung Hornberg immer am Hang lang, dann nicht zum Hornberg, sondern einfach geradeaus, ist glaube ich der Hauptwanderweg Winkel, Dreieck oder so.



Ich glaube da sind wir heute auch hoch, sind mehr oder weniger dem Ahr-Venn-Weg gefolgt >11. Da war ich ziemlich oft im Drehzahlbegrenzer


----------



## Enrgy (6. April 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... genau mein Ding



Ferkel! 

G I P F E L, nicht Höhepunkt!


----------



## Pete04 (7. April 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ferkel!
> 
> G I P F E L, nicht Höhepunkt!



Oh, mausert sich hier zum Erotiktreff - wir halten das mal im Fokus!
Soll ich AB-Parkplätze raussuchen...?


----------



## Handlampe (8. April 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ey Madin, bisde in letzter Zeit nochmal an der Seilbahn gewesen ? Ich bin da heute nochmal lang, man ey is der Zerschossen da findet man ja kaum noch den Einstieg. Die Treppen bei Jesus um die Ecke muss ich demnächst umbedingt mal üben, die sin ja übel.
> Wart ich aber bis ich den etwas stabileren Klopper zusammengezimmert hab.
> 
> Gibts eigentlich irgendwie ne geschmeidige Auffahrt von Altenahr zum Steinerberg ? Bin heute so halbrechts vom Schrock vorbei da hoch, man-o-meter war das steil !
> Am besten über Pützfelder Kapellchen und dann von Pützfeld da hoch oder ?




....schön, daß man als Besitzer des Ahrtales überhaupt nicht mehr gefragt wird...


----------



## Handlampe (8. April 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...Ich glaub, beim TT heißt das Teil "Kotzeberg" oder so. Die "erholsamen" flachen Teile haben schon mind. 10%, danach so gut wie nix mehr unter 15%. Prädestniert fürs Pedelec, würde ich sagen



Nicht ganz richtig, Volker. Der Kotzeweg startet in Mayschoß...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. April 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....schön, daß man als Besitzer des Ahrtales überhaupt nicht mehr gefragt wird...



dann pack dir mal en spitzhau, en schöpp un en schubkarr un dann kloppste der seilbahntrail wedde zesamme  wie kann man seine Trails nur in so einem desoletan Zusatnd hinterlassen, also wenn das mir gehören würde .........


----------



## Enrgy (8. April 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> ..wie kann man seine Trails nur in so einem desoletan Zusatnd hinterlassen, also wenn das mir gehören würde .........



das nennt sich FR-Tourismus, bei uns leider schon seit Jahren zu beobachten. Also keine Touren, wo eine Gruppe einen Weg/Trail einmal fährt, sondern da wird stundenlang mit 10 Mann auf einer Stelle rumgehackt. Anreise bis aus Münster und noch weiter. Zustand der Trails nach der "Behandlung" - "mir doch scheizzegal, ich fahr ja wieder nach hause!"


----------



## Handlampe (9. April 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> dann pack dir mal en spitzhau, en schöpp un en schubkarr un dann kloppste der seilbahntrail wedde zesamme  wie kann man seine Trails nur in so einem desoletan Zusatnd hinterlassen, also wenn das mir gehören würde .........



...du wirst es nicht glauben, leven Hubäät, sogar die namensgebende Seilbahn hab ich verlottern lassen....wird demnächst deswegen abgebaut...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. April 2012)

... dann bauen wir die hier in kommern wieder auf und ich kassier die downhiller am grießberg schööööhn ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (19. April 2012)

der sinux und ich starten morgen voraussichtlich um 1500 in N. zum Spielen an der üblichen Stelle. genauere Startzeit git es ggf. vorher per telefon oder hier, mehr infos nicht


----------



## supasini (20. April 2012)

Das war heut wieder seeehr merkwürdig...
unser Freitag-After-Work-Ride führte uns mal wieder nach N.
zunächst sah alles ganz normal aus, schöne, bekannte Trails, und einigermaßen brauchbares Photowetter ergaben diese Ausbeute:

ich an ner etwas steileren Stelle




sinux an derselben Stelle, ein Stückchen weiter




Sinux im Wald:








dann kamen wir auf einen UFO-Landeplatz ???




bisschen stylen




Mensch, Mensch, Mensch - nie den Fotografen angucken bei Fahrradfotos! 




das wird mit sofortigem Wechsel des Fortbewegungsmittels bestraft!




(war wohl doch kein UFO-Landeplatz, sondern ein Hexentanzplatz!)

aber in geistiger Umnachtung wird dann vom sinux versucht, ne Bank für den Downhill zu nutzen:




Do legst di nieda!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. April 2012)

Ich glaub nich das das ein Hexen- oder Ufolandeplatz war !


Ich glaube eher iher habt das ganze Zeugs weg geraucht


----------



## supasini (20. April 2012)

Hubäät!
sujet maache m'r doch net, wat do ald wedde denks...



aber mal im Ernst:
nähxten Sonndaach: 24 Mitfahrer, das gibt doch keinen.
Vorschlag: ich guide ne zweite Gruppe und wir teilen die Truppe...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. April 2012)

hab mir schon nen Backguide besorgt ! Nummer 23. Ich kann dir aber trotzdem mal den Track schicken wenn du möchtest.
Lassen wir mal schaun wie's Wetter wird und ob's dann noch 24 sind


----------



## supasini (21. April 2012)

per Mail geklärt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (21. April 2012)

Bild der Saison 2012- konkurenzlos!!!

CD Eddy


----------



## supasini (23. April 2012)

Huiuiui, der Laufsini war wieder auf der Flucht:

Laufsini
LC Euskirchen
belegte beim Halbmarathon
in einer Zeit von 01:25:25 den 121. Gesamtplatz
In der Wertung der Altersklasse M45 den 15. Platz

GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!


----------



## sinux (23. April 2012)

Wer hat den Lust & Zeit am kommenden Montag, 30.04.2012, ein ausgewachsenes Tüürchen zu machen?

Ich hab' frei und die Wetteraussichten sind auch gar nicht so übel.

Gerne auch längeres Auswärtsspiel (Ahr, 7GB, LuxSchweiz).


----------



## sinux (25. April 2012)

Hat denn am Montag keiner nen Brückentag oder sonstwie frei und will sich bewegen 

Leutz - fahrt Rad


----------



## katerpoldi (25. April 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> Hat denn am Montag keiner nen Brückentag oder sonstwie frei und will sich bewegen
> 
> Leutz - fahrt Rad



Nix Brückentag - Arbeiten ist angesagt


----------



## sinux (25. April 2012)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> Nix Brückentag - Arbeiten ist angesagt



Ich dachte Du bist Lehrer 


....und wegduck.....


----------



## supasini (13. Mai 2012)

muss heute Rekon fahren - wer hat wann Zeit und Lust, ca. 2,5-3h mit in den Wald zu gehen?


----------



## sinux (13. Mai 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> muss heute Rekon fahren - wer hat wann Zeit und Lust, ca. 2,5-3h mit in den Wald zu gehen?



[email protected]se


----------



## sinux (6. Juni 2012)

So  - nächstes langes Wochenende steht an....

Wer fährt wann mit was?

Bei mir geht voraussichtlich:
Do vormittag - nachmittag (16h)
Fr nicht
Sa alles offen
So alles offen

Ööskerche Jonge un Mädche meldet Euch wann Ihr Lust & Zeit habt und was wir fahren. Wäre zu schade alleine zu drehen.


----------



## supasini (6. Juni 2012)

apropos wer fährt mit: ich hab noch ne karte für willibert pauels heute abend: andrea oder du interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (6. Juni 2012)

Ruf Dich gleich mal an.
@home oder @arbeit oder @mobile ????


----------



## eifeler (22. Juni 2012)

N'abend... 

Nachdem ich vor ca 2 Jahren den Herrn Kellermeista mal per PN Löcher in den Bauch gefragt hab, was man sich denn so in heimischen Gefilden am sinnigsten an Waldgefährten zulegt, war es nun vor Kurzem soweit (hat ja dann auch lang genug gedauert):

Ein 29er Stumpjumper Hardtail ist im Haus!! 

Ich bin bisher nur auf'm Renner unterwegs gewesen, aber das HT schreit quasi danach, bewegt zu werden. 

Wenn ich die ersten Touren alleine gemeistert hab, um mich noch ein wenig an das doch andere Fahrgefühl zu gewöhnen, würd ich mich gern mal bei Euch dranhängen, sofern das ok ist?! 

Gruß aus Euskirchen
Eifeler aka Sebastian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinux (22. Juni 2012)

Datt is okee !!!!!
Komme gerade zurück von 'nem Ründchen (Stockert, BAM, Steinbach, Eu) und bin trocken geblieben.

Ich schreib' dann einfach demnächst wieder öfter hierein, wenn ich ne Runde drehe.


----------



## eifeler (22. Juni 2012)

Schönes Ding!!! ;-) 

Ich musste in den letzten Tagen doch feststellen, dass meine Ortskenntnisse in den umliegenden Wäldern sehr begrenzt ist. 

Ausserdem kann ich mir fahrtechnisch bestimmt noch was bei Euch abgucken... 

Dann bis demnächst... 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juni 2012)

Nochene Ööeskeerchener Jung 



Send from my HeimPC using Wurstfinger


----------



## eifeler (22. Juni 2012)

Jepp... 

Die Euskirchener Ecke scheint ja hier relativ stark vertreten zu sein... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogi71 (22. Juni 2012)

Auja dann fahr ich auch mal wieder mit. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## eifeler (22. Juni 2012)

Oh wei... 

Ich sach aber direkt, dass meine Fahrkünste noch in den Kinderschuhen stecken... 

Bin noch nicht so lang breit bereift... 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Juni 2012)

... du wirst es lieben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (23. Juni 2012)

Genau, wir alle lieben Breitreifen.


----------



## supasini (29. Juni 2012)

will morgen von ca 11-15 uhr ins ahrtal, nach langer zeit noch mal die trails rund altenahr fahren (ww7 und konsorte). langsam und techisch. jemand badei?


----------



## sinux (29. Juni 2012)

wär' ja so gerne....
passt aber leider nicht --> Schuljahresendwahnsinn !!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juni 2012)

passt leider auch nicht -> Terassenwahnsinn + keine Fahrtechnik




Send from my HomePC using Wurstfinger 2.0


----------



## sinux (20. Juli 2012)

Grüße aus Kärnten





Ich bin jetzt auch unter die Gipfelerkletterer gegangen. Nach 1400hm Nonstop rauf und dann nochmal gut 300. Gings mit traumhaften Panorama übers

Granattor





und den Tschiernock 





...und dann 1400 Hm überwiegend Singletrail (von Alpin bis flowiger Waldrinnentrail) runten.

Das Grinsen muss nun operativ entfernt werden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juli 2012)

Eh watt ? Wer bis du denn ? 

Durchs Granattor dürfen doch normal nur Granaten !!! Warum bin ich eigentlich nich da ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (20. Juli 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Eh watt ? Wer bis du denn ?
> 
> Durchs Granattor dürfen doch normal nur Granaten !!! Warum bin ich eigentlich nich da ?



Bin ja auch nicht durch's Tor.....

...und zum Thema Urlaubsplanung solltest Du mal intensiv mit Deiner Urlaubsministerin verhandeln.

BTW - hier kann man ja auch härrrrrlischen Badeurlaub machen


----------



## Enrgy (20. Juli 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> hier kann man ja auch härrrrrlischen Badeurlaub machen



hier auch, in jeder Pfütze...


----------



## supasini (21. Juli 2012)

schön schön, Bruda!
wir sind beim Phil, werden morgen oder so Richtung Mittenwald weiterfahren.
Bilder folgen dann...


----------



## sinux (21. Juli 2012)

Heute haben wir echtes deutsches Sommerwetter....
Reeeeeegeeeeenn !!!!!


----------



## Enrgy (21. Juli 2012)

hier zieht es sich zwar von Norden wieder etwas zu, aber der Regen ist erst südlich Mosel/Main zu finden. Aufi aufs Radl!


----------



## sinux (9. August 2012)

Freitagstüürchen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13252

Mitfahrer willkommen, Start bei mir zuhause


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. August 2012)

Hat mein Pätchen GebTag sons hätt ich dich belästigt


----------



## supasini (9. August 2012)

ich bin noch in den Alpen.
war heute nochmal allein BBS - die Tragerei nervt zwar, aber die Trails runter, diese Trails. Zucka!
Montag abend bin ich aber (voraussichtlich) wieder zurück


----------



## supasini (14. August 2012)

bin wieder da.
war schön in den Bergen:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. August 2012)

alles fake, sowas gibts doch in wirklichkeit gar nicht, höchstens in 1:87


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (14. August 2012)

gibt's doch, musst du nur 2-3 h das Rad vorher buckeln... und gegen die 97-Kehren-Abfahrt sind so Sachen wie der 14-Kehren-Trail in Nideggen Kinderkram. 
(ich glaube, auf dem ganzen Trail sind 5 Kurven, die sich ohne Umsetzen fahren lassen)


----------



## Handlampe (14. August 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> bin wieder da.
> war schön in den Bergen:



Starke Bilder


----------



## on any sunday (14. August 2012)

Drei Stunden Rad tragen? Das ist und wird nicht mehr meine Welt. Grüße aus Braunlage, mit dem Bike, das man weder tragen kann noch treten muß.


----------



## sinux (15. August 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> bin wieder da.
> war schön in den Bergen:



Hey komm, das seid Ihr doch gar nicht....

Haetzlich willkomme zehuus

Wie schaut's denn am Freitag mit nem Early-After-Work-Tüürchen aus?


----------



## supasini (15. August 2012)

mein Toürchen führt mich mit dem Litevillemobil (Litevillefrei, dafür vermutlich mit Brettern auf dem Dach ) nach Frouwenpolder...

cepaea:






irgendwo round Mittenwald saß dann dieser Geselle am Weg:


----------



## sinux (16. August 2012)

Tour für morgen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13252


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. August 2012)

Nich das du mir was kaputt machst an meinem schönen Berg !
Fahre morgen auch aber leider erst zwei Stunden später und in die umgekehrte Richtung.


----------



## supasini (31. August 2012)

heute, 15 Uhr:technische Tour der ccFreerider Öö (bisher: sinux und supasini)
Treffpunkt Kreuzberg, Parkplatz an der Ahr-Brücke
Projektoren sind nicht unsinnig.
3-4 h, ca. 1000 Hm, wenige km, Strecke nach Lust, Laune und Wetter, Einkehr auf dem Steinerberg nicht unmöglich.


----------



## sinux (31. August 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> ... Einkehr auf dem Steinerberg nicht unmöglich.



Genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (31. August 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> heute, 15 Uhr:technische Tour der ccFreerider Öö (bisher: sinux und supasini)
> Treffpunkt Kreuzberg, Parkplatz an der Ahr-Brücke
> Projektoren sind nicht unsinnig.
> 3-4 h, ca. 1000 Hm, wenige km, Strecke nach Lust, Laune und Wetter, Einkehr auf dem Steinerberg nicht unmöglich.



tour
entfaellt - sauwetter!


----------



## Enrgy (31. August 2012)

komm ins bergische, hier isset trocken!


----------



## on any sunday (31. August 2012)

Aber nicht mehr lange.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. August 2012)

... immer die jammerei wegen dem Wetter ! Hoffentlich werd ich nicht auch mal so im Alter


----------



## katerpoldi (31. August 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> tour
> entfaellt - sauwetter!



das sind ja ganz neue Töne - verkaufst du dann auch deine Supadupa-Bike-Regenklamotten


----------



## supasini (31. August 2012)

maulhelden.

aber morgen geht was, so wie ich euch verstehe seid ihr dann alle dabei, oder?
so gegen mittag ab kreuzberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (31. August 2012)

Gerne - muss noch gucken wer den Peter zum Fußball mitnimmt.

Froh jetzt im trockenen zu sitzen

Der Jörg


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. August 2012)

muss Ooorbedn, un dat wahrsch dat janze scheene Wochnende


----------



## katerpoldi (31. August 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> maulhelden.



Schöne Wortwahl - hab ich lange nicht gehört

Euch viel Spaß morgen


----------



## supasini (31. August 2012)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> Schöne Wortwahl - hab ich lange nicht gehört
> 
> Euch viel Spaß morgen



meine Tochter sammelt solche schönen Worte, vielleicht gibt sie dir ja mal welche ab, immerhin hast du ja bald Geburtstag!
Hier mal ein Appetizer:

*Zapperlot!*

und: komm doch morgen mit!


----------



## katerpoldi (31. August 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> meine Tochter sammelt solche schönen Worte, vielleicht gibt sie dir ja mal welche ab, immerhin hast du ja bald Geburtstag!
> Hier mal ein Appetizer:
> 
> *Zapperlot!*
> ...



das ist mir im Moment zu zeitaufwändig, gerne mal demnächst, vielleicht mal wieder freitags in den DMountains


----------



## supasini (31. August 2012)

*Potzblitz!*


----------



## sinux (31. August 2012)

FC hätt verloore....
Indianer kriesche nitt....die sööke ne neue Verein

-->
Ich brauch nen neuen Verein!!!

Bitte nur seriöse Angebote an Chiffre 4711


----------



## Enrgy (31. August 2012)

na wenn die so weitermachen, steigen die nicht in die 2. liga auf


----------



## sinux (31. August 2012)

Die spielen bald gegen den ETSC in der Mittelrheinliga


----------



## sinux (1. September 2012)

Hück somewhere in the Ahr-Mountains
901 meets 301




und Mr. Supasini stürzt sich todesmutig die Weinbergtreppen runter




Super Tour bei bestem Wetter nach klugem Entschluss das Regendesaster von gestern lieber mit sinnvollen Dingen wie Steuererklärung, Krankenkassenabrechnung und so zu verbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (2. September 2012)

irgendwie sieht das auf dem Foto nach Kinderkacke aus...
egal, ich hab auch welche:

sinux tiefenentspannt:







Serpentinen im alten Weinberg:











und Räderwechsel:






... ob das wirklich gegen Sitzbeschwerden hilft?!


----------



## sinux (2. September 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> irgendwie sieht das auf dem Foto nach Kinderkacke aus...
> egal, ich hab auch welche:
> 
> sinux tiefenentspannt:



Klaro - beim Surfen hätten wir diese Haltung auch "Kackstuhl" genannt.


----------



## surftigresa (2. September 2012)

Perfekt wird das Foto aber erst durch den Gesichtsausdruck 

Sag´mal wisst ihr, was mit dem Weg vom Schrock runter passiert (rechts rum)???? Wird der kaum mehr genutzt? Irgendwie rutscht da teilweise doch ganz schön der Weg weg und mittlerweile liegen ein paar umgestürzte Bäume im Weg.... und so wie sie aussehen nicht erst seit gestern...

Gruss,
Melanie,


----------



## supasini (2. September 2012)

jo, der ist echt grausig resp. für so manchen unbedarften MTBler sicher eher gruselig. Die Gefahr ist auch, dass gewisse Spezialisten hier noch mehr Schaden anrichten.
wenn ich Zeit hab kontaktiere ich mal den Eifelverein dort um mich über die Wegpflege kundig zu machen. Evtl. könnten wir MTBler da ja mal ein Scherflein beitragen (und am Seilbahntrail auch, der ist in der Traverse kaum noch schiebbar - Schrock rechts konnte ich immerhin bis auf die verdammte Treppe noch so gerade komplett fahren...!)


----------



## Handlampe (12. September 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> wenn ich Zeit hab kontaktiere ich mal den Eifelverein dort um mich über die Wegpflege kundig zu machen. Evtl. könnten wir MTBler da ja mal ein Scherflein beitragen (und am Seilbahntrail auch, der ist in der Traverse kaum noch schiebbar - Schrock rechts konnte ich immerhin bis auf die verdammte Treppe noch so gerade komplett fahren...!)



Jau, beim reparieren wäre ich dabei...


----------



## supasini (12. September 2012)




----------



## Enrgy (12. September 2012)

TT Auswärtsspiel: statt 2 Tage Mosel 2 Tage Trail-Maintainance


----------



## supasini (17. September 2012)

*cc*Freireiter schrieben am letzten WE das *cc* groß:











(laufsini und supasini beim Cross-Duathlon des TUS Kreuzweingarten Rheder, 2. Platz Herren, 4. Platz Overall (vor uns war das schnellste Mixed-Team und der schnellst Einzelstarter, das war aber unfair, weil die viel schneller waren!)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. September 2012)

Prima Prima ! Leider gibts dafür noch keine Punkte im Winterpokal. 

Wenns in der Kategorie "Gesichtsälteste" gewesen wäre hättet ihr sicherlich eins weiter nach rechts gedurft  *duckweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (17. September 2012)

da das mit dem Gesichtsalter in diesem Fall durchaus mit dem tatsächlichen Alter korreliert ist das schon ok so. 

Nett, dass du nicht auf die unterschiedlichen Massen der Herren auf dem Podest Bezug genommen hast, da kenne ich den Spitzenreiter in diesem Sextett ziemlich genau 

(wobei: wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte ja nicht mit Elefanten werfen, oder?)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. September 2012)

Wozu ein Sixpack wenn ich mir ein ganzes Fass leisten kann


----------



## sinux (17. September 2012)

SixPack im Speckmantel 

@Brüders: Ich bin stolz auf Euch !!!!!


----------



## sinux (17. September 2012)

Wie schaut es Freitag aus?
Hatte Bock auf N.


----------



## supasini (17. September 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> Wie schaut es Freitag aus?
> Hatte Bock auf N.



Bock: ja
Freitag: ja
Radeln: ja
alles zusammen: nö...
...bin ich aber auf dem Weg nach Frouwenpolder


----------



## sinux (18. September 2012)

N . liegt  doch  auf dem  Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (18. September 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> Wie schaut es Freitag aus?
> Hatte Bock auf N.



Es bestehen gute Chancen, dass ich dabei bin
Ich meld mich noch mal.


----------



## sinux (19. September 2012)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> Es bestehen gute Chancen, dass ich dabei bin
> Ich meld mich noch mal.



Ja das wäre doch mal was . Bei mir ist 1500 ne gute startzeit


----------



## sinux (20. September 2012)

Morgen, Freitach 21.09.
15;30h ab N.


----------



## sinux (26. September 2012)

Werde vorraussichtlich am Freitag den Arbeitstag wieder in N. ausklingen lassen.
Start zwischen 15:00 und 15:30 (Absprache)

Mitfahrer gerne willkommen (gilt eigentlich ein SChnitt von 8km/h noch als "Fahren"?)


----------



## katerpoldi (26. September 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> Werde vorraussichtlich am Freitag den Arbeitstag wieder in N. ausklingen lassen.
> Start zwischen 15:00 und 15:30 (Absprache)
> 
> Mitfahrer gerne willkommen (gilt eigentlich ein SChnitt von 8km/h noch als "Fahren"?)



Hab Kollegen leider schon ein RR-Ründchen versprochen
Viel Spaß in good old N.


----------



## Enrgy (26. September 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> ...gilt eigentlich ein Schnitt von 8km/h noch als "Fahren"?...



in N. ist das schon rasen!


----------



## supasini (27. September 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> Werde vorraussichtlich am Freitag den Arbeitstag wieder in N. ausklingen lassen.
> Start zwischen 15:00 und 15:30 (Absprache)
> 
> Mitfahrer gerne willkommen (gilt eigentlich ein SChnitt von 8km/h noch als "Fahren"?)



kann nicht abschätzen, ob ich das schaffe - nehme deshalb auch kein Rad mit zur Arbeit. Würde aber gerne von zu Hause starten. Falls jemand morgen nachmittag Lust hat, 2,5 h Runde ab Öö zu drehen (auch mit dem Renner) - bin ich dabei!

Ich will am So beim TT-Auswärtsspiel mitfahren und hätte dementsprechend noch jede Menge Platz im Auto - jemand aus Öö interessiert?!


----------



## sinux (27. September 2012)

Mal sehn was geht (am So.)


----------



## sinux (14. Oktober 2012)

So, der Herr sinux ist in Urlaub - leider heute der letzte Tag.
Gestern haben wir das ultimative Bikeerlebnis 2012 gestartet. 
Um 8:15 ging es ab Mals im Vinschgau mit dem Shuttle mit Siegi von südtirolbike rauf Richtung Stelvio (Stilfser Joch). Unterwegs wurden noch Ralf aus Kölle und fünf Local deren Namen und Sprache ich definitiv nicht verstanden habe eingesammelt. Kurz nach 10h erreichten wir die Passhöhe. Bei der Auffahrt kamen uns die ersten schneebedeckten Wagen entgegen und die Locals wurden ganz aufgeregt.
Oben angekommen sah's dann so aus:




Danach kam ein Feuerwerk an Trails nach dem Motto "Autum meets Winter". 

Hier schon ein kleiner Vorgeschmack, denn Fortsetzung folgt:




Fortsetzung folgt.


----------



## sinux (14. Oktober 2012)

Fortsetzung 1:
Also oben ankommen auf dem Stelvio ging's erstmal zu Fuß unter Erschwernis der kalten Höhenluft, um dann die Dreisprachenspitze zu erreichen.
Der "Heilige BimBamTrail" stand erstmal auf dem Programm:












Irgengwann verliessen wir dann die Schneezone, um in den herbstlichen Lerchenwald einzutauchen









Ca, 1300 Tiefenmeter später fielen war dann in Trafoi wieder in die Zivilisation. Der Shuttlebus wartete schon auf uns, um in die zweite Runde des Stelvio Freeride Specials einzutauchen.

Später mehr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (14. Oktober 2012)

schick schick!
war das hier?












oben: Heinz und Andi, unten: Phil bei der Alpentour 2007

btw: wer ist denn morgen oder die Tage im Lande um das Korrigieren mittelmäßiger Chemie-Leistungskursklausuren durch angenehmere Tätigkeiten zu unterbrechen?


----------



## sinux (16. Oktober 2012)

Grundsätzlich ja, nur sind wir dann nicht dem Goldseetrail gefolgt sondern rechts runter nach Trafoi....


----------



## supasini (17. Oktober 2012)

ich glaub, nach Trafoi sind damals Andi und die Jungs abgefahren, als wir genug Reifen zerstÃ¶rt hatten...



sinux schrieb:


> Irgengwann verliessen wir dann die Schneezone, um in den herbstlichen *Lerche*nwald einzutauchen



âDu willst schon fort? Es ist noch lÃ¤ngst nicht Tag:
Es war die Nachtigall und nicht die Lerche,
Die deinem Ohr ins bange Innre drang;
Sie singt bei Nacht auf dem Granatbaum dort:
Geliebter glaubâs es war die Nachtigall.â


----------



## sinux (17. Oktober 2012)

Ja da waren auch alle am Vögel......zählen.


----------



## sinux (17. Oktober 2012)

Geht Freitag nachmittag was? 
Koennte um 14h in Juelich aufbrechen...


----------



## sinux (17. Oktober 2012)

Alle Bilder zur Freeride Tour hier:

https://picasaweb.google.com/104284779042574155128/Nr5StelvioFreeride#


----------



## supasini (17. Oktober 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> Geht Freitag nachmittag was?
> Koennte um 14h in Juelich aufbrechen...



könnte klappen...

Edith sagt: wahrscheinlich machen wir ne kleine Runde am Nachmittag, evtl. mit den Rennern. Sonst jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## supasini (19. Oktober 2012)

WP-Team ist gegründet: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/11
bitte wieder anmelden, die Herren!


----------



## sinux (19. Oktober 2012)

WP gemeldet !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Oktober 2012)

Mit euch will aber auch nie jemand anders fahren was ?
Hach dann muss ich mich halt wieder für euch aufopfern 
Dabei hab ich son schönen Kamin hinter dem ich mich bei Regen & Schnee verstecken kann !


----------



## sinux (28. Oktober 2012)

Schraeg, Du ultimativer Punktelieferant - Du wirst uns retten.....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich hoffe wir kriegen diesjahr dann auch mal ne anständige Teamausfahrt zu stande, meine Baustelle is ja soweit fertig.

Dank Finanzamt vielleicht auch demnächst mit nem neuen Bomber. Mal sehn watt et gibt.


----------



## katerpoldi (28. Oktober 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> Schraeg, Du ultimativer Punktelieferant - Du wirst uns retten.....



Genau, nicht dass wir nachher wieder ne lange Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn des WP führen müssen


----------



## sinux (28. Oktober 2012)

Diskussion? Welche Diskussion?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Oktober 2012)

Seit dem letzten Winterpokal hab ich mir das diskutiern abgewöhnt, seither gibs immer direkt auffe Fresse, so machen das die Jungs vom Bau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (28. Oktober 2012)

dann kauf dir ein Teamtaugliches *Fahrrad*, die gibt es momentan gebraucht sehr günstig!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Oktober 2012)

wo ? In *Ööeskeerche* ?

Sachma, in Houverath da gibs ja son Serpentinentrail vom Mühlenberg, wo war da nochmal die Stelle die so schwer war ? Bin als erstes den mitm Holzgelände runter, das war trotz meiner bike-legastenik-fahrtechnik doch recht gut fahrbar, dann bin ich unten rechts rüber da kam noch einer runter mit ner ganz engen rechts links kombi war die das ?


----------



## sinux (28. Oktober 2012)

Wie sieht's denn aus mit ner Kick Off Tour am 11 im Elften - Kann auch als Namenstagstour des Teamscheffes angerechnet werden????


----------



## supasini (28. Oktober 2012)

bin ich auf der Autobahn.

nene, ich verkauf dr kein LV, die Dinger sind dir ja alle zu groß, die ich hab.
Ich denke, du würdest L benötigen, gibt es z.B. hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/53260-liteville-301-mk8-gr-l-140-160-mit-tf-push-fox


----------



## sinux (28. Oktober 2012)

Na, denn denken wir einfach aneinander, wenn wir unterwegs sind


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Oktober 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> bin ich auf der Autobahn.



Wp ist das Problem ? 

11.11. bin ich auch verhindert. Da hab ich schon ein Date mit meinem Altargeschenk


----------



## sinux (28. Oktober 2012)

Na das fängt ja gut an....
Andere Vorschläge???
Ich kann nicht am 18.11.

BTW: 
Ich hab nächstes WE Do, Fr. Sa, So frei und bei entsprechender Planung wäre gewiss ein netter Radelausflug drin.


----------



## supasini (28. Oktober 2012)

Do: DM (mit TT, ohne off. Ausschreibung)
Fr: Luxus


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Oktober 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> 11.11. bin ich auch verhindert. Da hab ich schon ein Date mit meinem Altargeschenk



11.11. geht bei mir doch ! hab mal nachgesehn, da is mein weib auf ner ausstellung, hätt ich also dat janze wochenende zeit für blödsinn. dafür wirds am 18.11. nich gehn. 

wenn dat wetter geht hau ich watt in dem LMB, wer kütt der kütt !


----------



## supasini (29. Oktober 2012)

Fr. Luxus entfällt - muss/will ich auf ne Beerdigung...
Do. DM würd ich aber gerne in Angriff nehmen, 11 Uhr ab bekanntem Startplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (29. Oktober 2012)

Große oder kleine runde.
Muss mal gucken was hier zuhause so passiert.


----------



## supasini (29. Oktober 2012)

Große mit TT-Auswahl. Aber du kensnt das ja: wir kommen nach 1,5 h am Auto vorbei


----------



## surftigresa (29. Oktober 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> Große mit TT-Auswahl. Aber du kensnt das ja: wir kommen nach 1,5 h am Auto vorbei



wenn der Uwe mitkommt sogar schon nach 6km


----------



## on any sunday (29. Oktober 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> Do. DM würd ich aber gerne in Angriff nehmen, 11 Uhr ab bekanntem Startplatz.



Ist DM die Abkürzung für das, an das ich denke?


----------



## supasini (29. Oktober 2012)

vermutlisch...

aber anstatt hier rumzuspammen könntest du ja auch mal nen Aufnahmeantrag im WP-Team stellen, oda?


----------



## on any sunday (30. Oktober 2012)

Ne, dieses Jahr kein Wanderpokal, ist zuviel Druck in meinem Alter. Außerdem würde ich nur den Schnitt kaputt machen, wie immer.


----------



## sinux (31. Oktober 2012)

Bin wie's ausschaut badei....
Fahrgemeinschaft ?!?!?!?
Ich rufe dann mal an (heute abend)


----------



## sinux (9. November 2012)

Ich wollte gleich (15h) ne Runde drehen. 
Start gegen [email protected]_home - Rad noch freiverhandelbar..


----------



## katerpoldi (9. November 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> Ich wollte gleich (15h) ne Runde drehen.
> Start gegen [email protected]_home - Rad noch freiverhandelbar..



ich unterstütze gleich unseren FC mental und verbal im Stadion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (13. November 2012)

Heute abend jemand L&Z

...Termin gelöscht...weil mich keiner mag...

Möcht mich bewegen


----------



## sinux (14. November 2012)

Wie schaut's Freitag nachittag aus?

Würde gerne ne entspannte Runde drehen....

Zeit, Ort und Rad noch freiverhandelbar


----------



## katerpoldi (14. November 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> Wie schaut's Freitag nachittag aus?
> 
> Würde gerne ne entspannte Runde drehen....
> 
> Zeit, Ort und Rad noch freiverhandelbar



Du gibst aber auch nicht auf Freitag könnte ich wahrscheinlich um 15.15 Uhr ne entspannte 2-Stunden-Runde ab EU drehen - was hältst du davon?


----------



## sinux (14. November 2012)

Ja dann lass uns das doch festhalten....
LVs????


----------



## supasini (14. November 2012)

das ist ne recht unpräzise Anforderung - die ich aber vermutlich auch erfüllen könnte


----------



## sinux (15. November 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> das ist ne recht unpräzise Anforderung - die ich aber vermutlich auch erfüllen könnte



Das kommt doch sehr auf den Standpunkt an. Alex und ich können damit ziemlich gut was anfangen, aber der Herr supasini mit seinem Luxusproblem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (15. November 2012)

wart nur ab, das kommt bei euch schon auch noch


----------



## katerpoldi (15. November 2012)

also dann: 15.15 Uhr ab sinux-homebase mit den Litevilles??


----------



## supasini (15. November 2012)

Yesssss


----------



## sinux (15. November 2012)

Och, jesssssssssssssssssssss
und bringt die lampen mit


----------



## supasini (15. November 2012)

ich han de lamp ald aan...


----------



## sinux (22. November 2012)

So - morgen ist wieder Freitag...

Ich werde nachmittags fahren.

Entweder 15:00h in N. oder 15:15h ab Eu / sinux homebase....

Wer kütt met?


----------



## yogi71 (22. November 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> So - morgen ist wieder Freitag...
> 
> Ich werde nachmittags fahren.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. November 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> So - morgen ist wieder Freitag...
> 
> Ich werde nachmittags fahren.
> 
> ...



Hm, würd ja schon gern, aber vermutlich mangelts mir an Zeit.
Mal sehn, wenn geb ich hier bescheid.


----------



## sinux (22. November 2012)

Ich nehm' morgen das Rad mit nach Jülich und kehre auf dem Heimweg dann in N. ein....


----------



## katerpoldi (24. November 2012)

so gerne ich mit dir gefahren wäre, sinux, so sehr hat sich ausnahmsweise mal die Entscheidung pro FC gelohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (24. November 2012)

Definitiv - ich habe Dich auch gestern in mein Abendgebet aufgenommen.


----------



## sinux (25. November 2012)

Wichtiger Teamtermin für morgen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13599


----------



## supasini (1. Dezember 2012)

wie sieht's bei euch dieses WE aus?
Ich würde gerne 
heute (Zeit fast egal: bis 17:00)
morgen Nachmittag (zwischen 13:30 / 18:00)
Montag Abend (ab 17:30/18:00, Lampen einweihen)
fahren. 

Rad und Dauer verhandelbar


----------



## sinux (1. Dezember 2012)

12:30 Rennrad ab [email protected] - 2h Tüürchen


----------



## katerpoldi (1. Dezember 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> wie sieht's bei euch dieses WE aus?
> Ich würde gerne
> heute (Zeit fast egal: bis 17:00)
> morgen Nachmittag (zwischen 13:30 / 18:00)
> ...



Leider passt nix


----------



## sinux (7. Dezember 2012)

Schneeinfo - ich wollte mir das heute nachmittag auch mal live angucken - Start nach kurz 15h

http://astropeiler.de/astropeiler-webcam


----------



## supasini (7. Dezember 2012)

kann vermutlich dabei sein - hab 14.30-15.00 Krankengymnastik.


----------



## sinux (7. Dezember 2012)

das wär aber schön....
Ich rufe an, wenn ich zuhause bin...


----------



## sinux (7. Dezember 2012)

brrrr.... war das kalt und nass und weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (7. Dezember 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> brrrr.... war das kalt und nass und weiß



du bist wirklich ein Held


----------



## sinux (16. Dezember 2012)

Schöne Tour mit Hrn. supasini gedreht. Heute stand auf dem Programm:

Das Adhäsionsverhalten des natürlich entstanden Matsches unter Zuhilfenahme geeigneten Wildes im heimischen Wäldern mit und ohne handgestaltete Schutzausrüstung

Hier das Ergebnis:




Links Probant mit Schlauchlappen, rechts ohne






...aber Spaß hat's beiden gemacht...


----------



## supasini (16. Dezember 2012)

jo, war ne schöne Tour.
Und die Beweisfotos sind klasse. 
Kann man sich auch gut partiell ausleihen


----------



## sinux (20. Dezember 2012)

Wie schaut's denn aus mit einer Jahres-Abschluss-Tour?
27. - 30.12 sollte irgendwas gehen. 
Ich habe noch keine Planung aber irgendwo muss man ja starten.


----------



## yogi71 (20. Dezember 2012)

Wäre eventuell dabei!


----------



## sinux (20. Dezember 2012)

29 fällt bei mir raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (20. Dezember 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> 29 fällt bei mir raus



die räder wären dir eh zu groß


----------



## yogi71 (21. Dezember 2012)

Gemein, aber stimmt.  

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Dezember 2012)

27/28.er Ooorbeedn
29/30.er ginge in Absprache mit meiner Meinung


----------



## sinux (21. Dezember 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> die räder wären dir eh zu groß



26 aber auch - da gabt's gins


----------



## yogi71 (21. Dezember 2012)

24" sollte passen!


----------



## sinux (21. Dezember 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> 24" sollte passen!



Kann mir bitte einer erklären was die zwei Hochkommata bedeuten


----------



## zett78 (21. Dezember 2012)

Z-O-L-L

seit Ewigkeiten eine gängige Bezeichnung 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoll_(Einheit)


----------



## sinux (21. Dezember 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> Z-O-L-L
> 
> seit Ewigkeiten eine gängige Bezeichnung
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoll_(Einheit)



??? Warum soll ich mit der 26er Gans zum Zoll ??? Nur weil die aus Polen kommt


----------



## yogi71 (21. Dezember 2012)

Gans?????????


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Dezember 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> Z-O-L-L
> 
> seit Ewigkeiten eine gängige Bezeichnung
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoll_(Einheit)



Seit wann dürfen sich hier Leute von der falschen Rheinseite zur Wort melden ? 



			
				yogi schrieb:
			
		

> Gans?????????



ja, Gans verstehste ? Großer Vogel, wird Weihnachten immer in de Pann jehauen ! 26er = 26kg Gans mit weniger gibt der Jörg sich nicht zu frieden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (21. Dezember 2012)

Aha, warum haut man den? Spürt der doch gar nicht mehr, der ist doch schon tot. 

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Dezember 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ... Spürt der doch gar nicht mehr, der ist doch schon tot....



In KLeinbüllesheim vielleicht, beim gewöhlichen Eifler geht das alles ein wenig anders. 
Da bekommt der Begriff "Just-in-Time" ganz neue Bedeutung


----------



## yogi71 (21. Dezember 2012)

In KleiBü ist alles JUST FOR FUN


----------



## katerpoldi (21. Dezember 2012)

um noch mal zum Wesentlichen zu kommen:
ich wäre am 28.12. ab 12 Uhr bei ner Runde MTB dabei.


----------



## zett78 (21. Dezember 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Seit wann dürfen sich hier Leute von der falschen Rheinseite zur Wort melden ? :



Entwicklungshilfe kennt keine Grenzen!


----------



## sinux (21. Dezember 2012)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> um noch mal zum Wesentlichen zu kommen:
> ich wäre am 28.12. ab 12 Uhr bei ner Runde MTB dabei.



Bisschen an die Ahr würde mir gefallen


----------



## katerpoldi (22. Dezember 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> Bisschen an die Ahr würde mir gefallen



ok, käme auf die Strecke an


----------



## supasini (22. Dezember 2012)

habschmanotiert...


----------



## Handlampe (22. Dezember 2012)

Hätt ich auch Interesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (22. Dezember 2012)

wäre auch interessiert.  Wann und wo genau? 

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Dezember 2012)

Viel Spass, werde dann am 29./30.ten allein fahren


----------



## supasini (22. Dezember 2012)

Wer sagt denn, dass 28.12. an der Ahr sich mit 29.12. mit Hubi ausschließt?!


----------



## sinux (22. Dezember 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass 28.12. an der Ahr sich mit 29.12. mit Hubi ausschließt?!



Du bist ja unersättlich, Bruder !!!!


----------



## eifeler (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich versuch's einfach mal hier:

Ist mir gerade eben einer der hier vertretenen Herren zwischen Kirspenich und Kreuzweingarten begegnet? Falls ja, lass ich mal nen unbekannten Gruß da... 

Kette rechts und frohes Fest... 
Eifler


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Dezember 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> Du bist ja unersättlich, Bruder !!!!



Gibt Punkte !



supasini schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass 28.12. an der Ahr sich mit 29.12. mit Hubi ausschließt?!



Da hasse recht. Werd das mal im Auge behalten, dutchMtn. wär ja auch noch ne Alternative.
Vielleicht tret ich ja dann schon mitm neuen Flitzer an, dann kann ich mal üben wie das mit den Flats so funzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (23. Dezember 2012)

So, hab mal nach Absprache mit Herrn Katerpoldi nen (versteckten) Termin für den 28.12. reingesetzt. Er will lieber flowig als technisch, mir soll's recht sein. Können wir ja am 29. technisch fahren gehen, Herr schraeg?


----------



## sinux (23. Dezember 2012)

Ja, der Herr Doktor mag's lieber flowig - ich dachte es mir bereits. Die Runde drehen wir aber immer wieder gerne.
Freu mich schon auf Freitach...solange es nicht Bindfäden regnet


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Dezember 2012)

Huhu 
Hab für Samstag auch mal nen Termin reingesetzt: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13367
Hab ein wenig umdisponiert, würd mich erstmal gerne in gemäßigtem Terrain an meinen Froschn gewöhnen bevor's ans eingemachte geht.


----------



## katerpoldi (27. Dezember 2012)

Meine Herren Supa-sin(i)-ux,

wie gestalten wir das morgen? Was sagt unser Chef-Guide?
Ich wäre gern spätestens gegen 17.30 Uhr wieder zurück, weil wir noch eingeladen sind -  bis dahin muss ich frisch und vor allem für das eine oder andere Fläschchen Rebensaft aufnahmefähig sein

Gerne können wir um 11.30 Uhr an die Ahr fahren.

LG
Kater


----------



## sinux (27. Dezember 2012)

Dann ist 12:00h Start im Heimergedöns, 4h Fahrerei, 16:30h Aufbrach --> biste um 17:30h geduscht und geschmickt fertig.

Wer fährt? Ich würde mich anbieten... Müssten wir nur ein kleines bißchen mit den Rädchen auf dem Träger stivel. 

LV Mobil? was sachst Du?


----------



## supasini (27. Dezember 2012)

da das LV-Mobil sowieso noch dreckisch ist und vor dem Skieinpacken gesäubert werden muss können wir den Ranzanteil morgen ruhig noch was erhöhen.
ich wäre um 11:45 am Forum zum Einladen, ok?


----------



## katerpoldi (27. Dezember 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> da das LV-Mobil sowieso noch dreckisch ist und vor dem Skieinpacken gesäubert werden muss können wir den Ranzanteil morgen ruhig noch was erhöhen.
> ich wäre um 11:45 am Forum zum Einladen, ok?



super, ok!!


----------



## sinux (27. Dezember 2012)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> super, ok!!



Gut 11:45 am Forum


----------



## supasini (28. Dezember 2012)

schönes Töurchen heute mit den Herren - war mir eine Ehre und Freude - und die saumäßigste Glitscherei, die ich im Ahrtal je erlebt hab. Aber lustisch!

vor der Kapelle auf der Landskrone - mit Autobahnblick:







wem gehört der Pearl Izumi Handschuh, den ich noch gefunden hab?


----------



## katerpoldi (28. Dezember 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> schönes Töurchen heute mit den Herren - war mir eine Ehre und Freude - und die saumäßigste Glitscherei, die ich im Ahrtal je erlebt hab. Aber lustisch!
> 
> vor der Kapelle auf der Landskrone - mit Autobahnblick:
> 
> ...



dem Bild nach zu urteilen, dem Kollegen sinux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (28. Dezember 2012)

Oh, du bist ja so kluk!


----------



## supasini (29. Dezember 2012)

Tädäää:


----------



## sinux (29. Dezember 2012)

Watt en Vorbau, säät d'r Spezialist


----------



## supasini (29. Dezember 2012)

jo, 150 mm/30° - den bau ich demnächst mal testweise auf's 901


----------



## sinux (29. Dezember 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> jo, 150 mm/30° - den bau ich demnächst mal testweise auf's 901



Könnte Dir auch noch nen 120mm/6° in gaaaaaanz leicht geben, allerdings in 25.8mm (steht auch Syntace drauf)


----------



## supasini (29. Dezember 2012)

du wirst es kaum glauben, aber der Vorbau passt schon. wenn, dann müsst der Lenker noch höher kommen!


----------



## Trialeddy (29. Dezember 2012)

Sieht geil aus. Hast du schön gemacht!


----------



## Enrgy (29. Dezember 2012)

schick! 

ist die LV-Familie ja fast komplett 

Wann kommt noch das 601?


----------



## sinux (29. Dezember 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> schick!
> 
> ist die LV-Familie ja fast komplett
> 
> Wann kommt noch das 601?



Du wirst einfach mit Rad adoptiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (29. Dezember 2012)

das gehört mir doch eh zur Hälfte 

Nee, das 601 ist ja nur ein 901 Mk3 - das brauch ich nicht.
Wenn, dann fehlt noch das 101fx - aber das kann ich vermutlich fast genauso wenig artgerecht bewegen wie zur Zeit das Syntace Trial. Da weiß ich aber immerhin, was ich damit will... - andererseits...


----------



## supasini (29. Dezember 2012)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Sieht geil aus. Hast du schön gemacht!



war ja nicht sooo schwer - da mir von den stadtbekannten Trialgöttern ja keiner bei der Komponentenauswahl helfen wollte habe ich mich dazu durch gerungen, mich einfach auf Jan von www.trialmarkt.de zu verlassen.
Zusammenschrauben ist dann ziemlich ähnlich wie bei richtigen Fahrrädern auch. Und die Farbwahl war auch einfach, da habe ich mich an Henry Ford gehalten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Dezember 2012)

Näää ich weiss nich, mir gefallen die Kisten nich, müssen se aber auch nich is ja supasini seins. Aber wenn ich mir vorstelle das uns sini da drauf steht dann hatt das irgendwie was von puky-charme. drauf sitzen is wahrscheinlich noch interessanter: das leiseste Bike der Welt da kann man sich mit den Knien die Ohren zu halten und kriegt dazu noch die Kimme frei gefräst 
Ejal, jede Jeck is anders. Sieh zu das die Knochen heil bleiben, denk dran: 0mm Federweg !

  @Trialeddy: wo wir gerad beim Thema sind: ich hab noch Baledde vom Bau da. Da waren Solarpannels drauf, heisst die sin obe druff mit Holzplatte. Bei Bedarf einfach melden.


----------



## sinux (1. Januar 2013)

*Werkzeuchsuche:*
Ich muss den 1.5er Gabelschaft für mein neues Spielzeug kürzen. Hat denn irgendwer nen Rohrschneider, der so dicke Dinger kann?
Der vom Kellameista schafft nur 1.1/8.

Einschläger für die 1.5 Kralle wäre auch schön.


----------



## Pete04 (1. Januar 2013)

Den Yogi vonne JFFR fragen, des Königs Werkzeuschkammer wird krass unterbewertet - kann auch LAVAMAT...


----------



## sinux (1. Januar 2013)

Schon gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (4. Januar 2013)

Ich will am Wochenende mal inN. die Dicke Tante ausprobieren.





Das Schätzchen sollte heute fertig werden.

Mitfahrer (mit Geduld beim "Setuppen")  sind gerne willkommen.


----------



## supasini (6. Januar 2013)

nach dem Ausflug in den Schnee...






...können wir das gemeinsame Radeln wieder in Angriff nehmen!


----------



## katerpoldi (6. Januar 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> nach dem Ausflug in den Schnee...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du bist ja ganz schön pausbäckig geworden, supasini


----------



## supasini (7. Januar 2013)

und haarig, oder was? 

Fr: 901-Einreiten in N. - wer ist dabei?


----------



## sinux (7. Januar 2013)

Hast Du auch ein neues, ich könnte dann ja auch mein 901 einreiten 

15:00h übliche Stelle ?!?!?


----------



## supasini (14. Januar 2013)

Freitag in N. war's noch ein bisschen sumpfig, dafür hatten wir mit den Dicken Rädern viel Spaß:






(Belichtungszeit: 1/20 s - da wird's trotz Mitziehen unscharf)

Gestern dann knusprige Trails, da kann man es so richtig fliegen lassen und die Räder sind (fast) sauber geblieben! Sonne&Frost ist einfach klasse beim Radfahren.


----------



## Enrgy (14. Januar 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> Sonne&Frost ist einfach klasse beim Radfahren.



ja, eigentlich die einzige zeit im jahr, wo es vollkommen trocken und matschfrei ist. 

ps: dein paket geht heute auf die reise


----------



## supasini (19. Januar 2013)

mal wieder mit sinux zum Stockert über knusprige Trails, die aber extrem zäh zu treten waren. War aber ne hübsche Tour!


----------



## sinux (19. Januar 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> mal wieder mit sinux zum Stockert über knusprige Trails, die aber extrem zäh zu treten waren. War aber ne hübsche Tour!



Schöne Tour, schöne Bilder, jetzt sind die Füße auch wieder warm...


----------



## sinux (23. Januar 2013)

Freitags After Work Tour

Start um 15:00 in N. mit der dicken Tante....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (29. Januar 2013)

Freitach naht bald wieder....

Nachdem ich letzte Woche mich nicht rausgetraut habe muss ich diesen Freitag wieder auf's Rad.

Dicke Onkels und Tanten in N.: 15h ?????

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## sinux (31. Januar 2013)

Habe gerade nochmal die Wetterprognose für morgen gecheckt....
4-8l/m2 in 6 Stunden, Regenrisiko 100%

--> Werde wohl nicht in N. sein


----------



## supasini (31. Januar 2013)

ich auch nicht, aber weil ich mich krank fühle.


----------



## supasini (11. Februar 2013)

Alternative Spochtarten: Veedelszoch

http://www.ksta.de/op-de-tromm-jeklopp,16065734,21711750.html


----------



## sinux (11. Februar 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> Alternative Spochtarten: Veedelszoch
> 
> http://www.ksta.de/op-de-tromm-jeklopp,16065734,21711750.html



Yepp - hier sieht man die Schwerstarbeit 





Drunter natürlich, standesgemäße Gore Kleidung


----------



## Daywalker74 (11. Februar 2013)

sinux schrieb:


> Yepp - hier sieht man die Schwerstarbeit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, Ihr solltet das weiße Zeug NICHT durch die Nase ziehen


----------



## sinux (11. Februar 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hey, Ihr solltet das weiße Zeug NICHT durch die Nase ziehen



Guckst Du vorne rechts am Karton - da ist nur gutes Bit drin...


----------



## supasini (11. Februar 2013)

stimmt gar nicht - bei mir war das Loch Reissdorf 0,33 L optimiert! (außerdem ist das Loch für Linkshänder latürnich auf der linken Seite!)


----------



## Enrgy (11. Februar 2013)

Der sinux steht heut auf dem Wagen
und muss die Narrenkappe tragen.
Mit Bonbons wirft er, wohl gezielt,
auf jeden, der nach oben schielt.
Grazil er an der Reling steht,
das linke Bein nach vorne geht,
er hebt den Arm, spannt seine Elle,
die Finger fest um zehn Kamelle,
fixiert sein Ziel, sehr rot und groß,
die Speiche zuckt, so lässt er los
und trifft mit Wucht und viel Helau
die Nase einer dicken Frau.
Der zweite Wurf mit Gummibärchen,
erwischt am Ohr ein Liebespärchen.
Im dritten dann, mit viel Effet,
erwischte er ein Dekolleté.
Seitdem hat er jetzt blaue Augen,
die zum biken nicht mehr taugen.

tätäää
tätäää
tätäääääää


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (11. Februar 2013)

was ist die Lieblings-Fleischspeise der Karnevalisten?






Tartar!





Taaataa....


----------



## supasini (12. Februar 2013)

mit sinux heute mal in der Eifel alternative Spochtarten gecheckt:






da gibt's  sogar ne Original baierische Hüttengaudi!






(zum Glück aber lecka Eetzezupp und nicht Leberkäswecken oder so komischer Kram


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Februar 2013)

Udenbrett ?


----------



## supasini (12. Februar 2013)

Jo, Hardcore-Piste am Weißen Stein http://www.weisser-stein-eifel.de/
wir haben es geschaftft, zwei Ankerlift-Bügel abzureißen. Angeblich seien wir zu schwer gewesen. So ein Quatsch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht war auch gerade da wo der Schlepper war kein Schnee mahr !


----------



## sinux (22. März 2013)

Traditionspflege am Donnerstag?
Ich hätte Zeit zum Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (22. März 2013)

wann? wo?

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## sinux (22. März 2013)

Ahrtal???


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. März 2013)

Worum geht's denn bei "Traditionspflege ?"


----------



## sinux (22. März 2013)

Warum geht es in diesem Forum?
Würde ich meinen: Radfahren


----------



## yogi71 (22. März 2013)

uhrzeit

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## sinux (22. März 2013)

20:34. Es steht 3:0


----------



## Pete04 (22. März 2013)

Draxler kann nicht mer kucken -fehlt damit im Ahrtal!!!


----------



## katerpoldi (23. März 2013)

am DO ginge wahrscheinlich ab Mittag was.


----------



## sinux (23. März 2013)

So jetzt mal etwas konkreter und nicht von Smartphone....

Gründonnerstagsbiken hat mittlerweile schon Tradition bei der Fam. S. aus Eu., ich glaub wir waren schon mind. 2mal unterwegs....

Ich hab' frei, ich will endlich nochmal auf's Rad und der Wetterbericht verkündet fast Hochsommer
http://www.wetter.info/wetter-deutschland/rheinland-pfalz/wetter-altenahr/tab_7/17757658

bis 11°C und kein Schnee....

Ergo, ab ins Ahrtal. Meine (noch änderbare Planung) sieht vor am späten Vormittag / Mittag (ca. 12:00) ab Kreuzberg zu starten und dann das übliche Stolperbikeprogramm durchzuziehen - Seilbahn, Teufelsloch, hoch zum Steinerberg und wieder runter und mal sehen was sonst noch geht.

Dicke langsame Räder und Fahrer erwünscht....

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. März 2013)

Traditionen muss man pflegen, da hasse recht 
Muss ich aba leida Oooorbeedn. Obwohl ich ja bestens in das gewünschte Profil derMitfahrenden gepasst hätte. Sielbahn musse mal gucken die Sperantinen Variante war immer seeehr zerschossen in letzter Zeit deswegen hab ich den auch schon seit über nem Jahr nich mehr befahren. Gibt ja aber noch die gerade-und-steil-runter Variante.
 Wünsche euch viel Spass, werde wohl Freitachs mein Glück versuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (24. März 2013)

so, der teamausflug war mal wieder sehr nett, sieht man mal von den wetterbedingungen ab: schlamm, der dann später friert - uaaaah! @supasini: hast du denn die einzelteile deines schaltwerks wiedergefunden? bist du gut nach hause gekommen?


----------



## supasini (24. März 2013)

jo, bin ne gute Stunde gelaufen.
Richtig ärgerlich ist, was mittlerweile das 972er Schaltwerk kostet...
überlege, ob ich zumindest am 901 auf ein 772er umsteige.
Ich will die nächsten Tage wenn möglich täglich fahren - wer also Zeit und Lust hat ist mir herzlich willkommen! (Ich muss meine Rückenschmerzen bekämpfen)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. März 2013)

Frag mich eh immer was ein XTR Schaltwerk für den dreifachen Preis dreifach besser können soll. 
Am Frosch'n hab ich son neumodische Dinge dran mit Schädou Plus, dat funzt prima, keine klopperei von de Kette mehr  Aber dann müsstste ja komplett 10 fach machen. Wobei wenn man bedenkt watt 1 XTR Schaltwerk kostet kriegste ja fast schon XT komplett mit Tzatziki für


----------



## Pete04 (24. März 2013)

[quoteRichtig ärgerlich ist, was mittlerweile das 972er Schaltwerk kostet...][/quote] Wenn datt vermutlich 972 Euro kostet will ich sofort die Enigma füttern was XTR für Geld kostet....


----------



## Enrgy (25. März 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Frag mich eh immer was ein XTR Schaltwerk für den dreifachen Preis dreifach besser können soll...



es gibt dem nutzer das gute gefühl, für ein teil von der stange mit wenig gewicht möglichst viel geld gezahlt zu haben...

den vorteil von xt und darüber sehe ich vor allem in der haltbarkeit der pulleylager (keramik oben). ob ein schaltwerk nun schlabbert oder die gelenke nicht mehr ganz stramm sitzen, hat für mich noch keinen spürbaren unterschied gemacht. wenn ich überlege, was für krumme alte xt ich schon gefahren bin, ohne daß ich mich groß über schaltperformance aufregen mußte...das können slx und deore genauso gut, nur halten die pulleys nicht und dann wird es blöd mit dem schalten.


----------



## supasini (25. März 2013)

mir geht es dabei tatsächlich um's Gewicht... LeichtbauWAHN ist nicht diskutabel, da WAHNsinn! Aber mir macht mein 12,5 kg 301 (incl. Reverb!) immer Spaß - auch wegen des niedrigen Gewichts. Genauso wie das 901 mit 14,7 kg (mit Muddy Mary 2,5"/Big Betty 2,4" und Reverb) - solche Gewichte sind aber nur mit dem Kompromiss XTR und Konsorten, Titanschrauben etc. erreichbar. Wie gesagt: WAHN - aber schön.
Zum Glück hab ich noch ein 972er auf Ersatz im Keller liegen, das werd ich heute dann mal montieren - und weiter im Leichtbauforum nach gebrauchten Schaltkomponenten Ausschau halten...


----------



## supasini (25. März 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Fein fein  nächstes Jahr mach ich den grünen Donnerstag mal frei und komm mit, einer muss ja mal bei euch für fahrtechnische Stümpereien sorgen.
> 
> Ich guck mal morgen ob ihr mir noch ein paar Trails übrig gelassen habt



und Hubi, was ist mit diesem Versprechen?!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. März 2013)

Versprechen ? ich les da nix von versprechen. Oder meinst du meine teils sehr deutliche Aussprache ? Es ei mir als Extrem-Eifler verziehen oder ? 

Ne im Ernst, hat diesjahr nich sein sollen, bekomme keinen Urlaub da Kollegen schon weg.
Dann muss wer anders für mich runterstolpern.


----------



## supasini (25. März 2013)

tja, hast du dich wohl versprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (28. März 2013)

Nachdem sich nun ein ccFreerider - OG Ööskerche Mitglied halboffiziell als Weichei geoutet hat _"Ich fahr lieber wieder in kurzen Hosen mit. "_, starten die Gebrüder S. heute um 10h ab Euskirchen und sind dann so gegen 10:30h in Kreuzberg unter oder hinter der Brücke.

Nachwievor: Dicke Mitfahrer mit dicken Rädern sind herzlich willkommen, die anderen auch.


----------



## sinux (28. März 2013)

Die dicken Räder sind mit ihren Fahrern wieder heil in Eu gelandet.

Gestartet sind wir in Kreuzberg, den Seilbahntrail haben wir ausgelassen, da man munkelte dieser wäre zu kaputt. So haben wir uns auf mehr oder weniger direktem Weg zum Jesus hochgearbeitet. Schließlich ist heute ja Gründonnerstag, da darf diese Station natürlich nicht fehlen.





Ein Schwalbe macht noch keinen Frühling





Runter die Weinbergtreppen, hier stellte ich dann fest, dass bei der Reinigungsaktion von Luzies Rad anscheinend ein wenig Brunox Sprühnebel meine Scheiben erwischt hatte. Sehr unangenehme Bremsleistung, an vernünftiges Umsetzen war nicht zu denken. Daher haben wir den Routenplan abgeändert und sind nicht direkt zum Teufelsloch hoch sondern haben erstmal den Steinerberg in Angriff genommen, in der Hoffnung, die Bremsen reinigen sich bei der langen Abfahrt - was zum Glück auch zutraf.

Auf der Höhe hatten wir noch ein paar Schneereste, ansonsten waren Wetter & Boden heute absolut perfekt. Sonne, griffiger, harter Boden. ok ein bisschen kalt war's, aber trocken.





Nach rasanter Abfahrt (Schrock rechts, ich habe bis auf die Treppe alle Kurven geschafft , Premiere) ging's durch Langfxxx Tal Richtung Altenahr, zum Schwarzen Kreuz, den 7er hoch. 
Am Spielplatz haben wir ein bisschen gespielt.









Herr Supasini übt fliegen

















Mördersprung.....

Also von hier die Räder hochgebuckelt, Teufelsloch runter, wieder hoch Richtung Bierkasstenrampe, Horn, hier runter und bis nach Kreuzberg. 

Fazit:
Alles in Allem, eine super Tour.
Traditionen muss man pflegen.
Es gibt Leute denen heute das Wetter nicht gepasst hat.
An d'r Ahr ess et halt schön !!!!


----------



## supasini (29. März 2013)

heute nach der Liturgie: 17 Uhr ab sinis homebase, 17.10 Südstadt.
Mission: dem neuen ForumsMitglied @SchumiDude (herzlich willkommen hier!) mal ein paar Trails rund um Euskirchen zeigen (Trailrunde über Billiger, Kreuzweingartener, Hardt, Arloffer...)


----------



## SchumiDude (29. März 2013)

hallo an alle

vielen dank supasini, bin schon sehr gespannt!


----------



## sinux (29. März 2013)

Bis gleich


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. März 2013)

Hey Maddin, schau dir mal das hier an:
http://videos.arte.tv/de/videos/die-alpen-von-oben-08-vom-allgaeu-ins-montafon--6877818.html
Zum Schluss kommt ein Bericht über dieses komische ruaf und runterstolpern was du auch schonmal gemacht hast. Fand ich ganz interessant, übrigends auch die ganze Serie ( sind 8 Teile glaub ich )
Falls es nicht schon gesehn !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (30. März 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hey Maddin, schau dir mal das hier an:
> http://videos.arte.tv/de/videos/die-alpen-von-oben-08-vom-allgaeu-ins-montafon--6877818.html
> Zum Schluss kommt ein Bericht über dieses komische ruaf und runterstolpern was du auch schonmal gemacht hast. Fand ich ganz interessant, übrigends auch die ganze Serie ( sind 8 Teile glaub ich )
> Falls es nicht schon gesehn !



Ich seh' hier nur die ersten 3min und das hört mit nem Orgelbauer auf. Wie kriegst Du denn die ganze Folge abgespielt?


----------



## sinux (1. April 2013)

Heute mit Peter Trails im Euskirchener Süden gerockt....

Woenge Trails









Vullem Stunts









..bei dem Bild stand ich tatsächlich...


BTW: Es wird wärmer, der Boden taut auf.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. April 2013)

Peter = BVB Fan ?


----------



## sinux (1. April 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Peter = BVB Fan ?



Hallooooooo ?!?!?!?
Ich glaub es hackt.
Peter = FC Frühstücksbrettchen, Tasse, Socken, Trikots (sogar mit VPV Aufdruck  @supasini  , Handschuhe, Mütze, Decke, Bettwäsche, Kalender, Stadion.......

Nur wegen so'ner blöden Jacke & Helm...

Ich glaub ja gar nicht, was Du mir und meinem Bruder (=Patenonkel) für Erziehungsversäumnisse untestellst - ich glaub es nicht.

Fassungslos.....

Jetzt bring ich den lieben ins Bett - und was hört der als Einschlafmusik?


Na, lieber Schraeg, rate mal!

FC Stadion Hits, genau !!!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. April 2013)

Ok , dann halt nich BVB sondern Biene Maja ok ? 

Oder halt Willi !


----------



## on any sunday (2. April 2013)

Ich halte es für ein Erziehungsversäumnis, seinen Sohn nicht von dem Fussballkrempel ferngehalten zu haben. Die Idee mit altersgemässen Treffpunkten finde ich gut.


----------



## supasini (2. April 2013)

ich will die nächsten Tage (bis einschließlich Sonntag - Osterferien = unterrichtsfreie Zeit ) noch möglichst alle mal zum Radfahren nutzen.
Wenn wer außer mir Zeit & Lust hat: ich bin für fast jedes Rad und auch verschiedene Zeiten und Reviere zu haben, nur Do geht wenn nur vormittags...


----------



## sinux (2. April 2013)

Bin um 17:00h (heute / dienstag) fahrbereit bei mir - gerne mit dem 301....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. April 2013)

Kaum ist der WP vorbei keulen de ööeskeerchener Jonge rein watt dat Zeugs hält ....


----------



## Enrgy (2. April 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kaum ist der WP vorbei keulen de ööeskeerchener Jonge rein watt dat Zeugs hält ....



ich glaube das liegt eher an dem hellen ding da oben...

werde gleich auch nochmal mit meinem neffen ins gelände gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. April 2013)

... wer konnte auch damit rechnen das es im Winter mal bedeckten Himmel gibt ...


----------



## sinux (2. April 2013)

Schöne Tour mit  @SchumiDude über die Katzensteine bis zum Sonnenuntergang auf dem Altus Knipp

Mit dabei das zum FatTire Bike mutierte 301 - mind. 5 kg bester Satzveyer Matsch


----------



## Enrgy (2. April 2013)

pah, wer braucht da noch extra ein fat tire bike


----------



## Eifelbewohner (2. April 2013)

@supasini
Wenn ich morgen endlich mal das Schaltauge bekomme, können wir ja evtl. einen weiteren Versuch am Mittwoch nachmittag in Sch... starten. Wenn du noch magst? Ich war gestern mal zu Fuß mit meiner Family dort. Ich finde es ist bis auf ganz wenige Stellen fahrbar


----------



## supasini (2. April 2013)

sag mal ne Uhrzeit - je früher je lieber!


----------



## Eifelbewohner (3. April 2013)

Morje!
Ich warte erst mal ab, ob heute das begehrte Ersatzteil kommt.


----------



## sinux (3. April 2013)

Freitach, 15h, datsch Mauntens !?!?!


----------



## SchumiDude (3. April 2013)

hey,
wäre gern dabei, obwohl ich nicht weiß wo es hingeht...


----------



## sinux (3. April 2013)

Schicke dir morgen eine PN oder du fährst mit supasini, wenn der fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (5. April 2013)

und schon wieder mit sinux und SchumiDude unterwegs gewesen. 

Rather Felsen:






Auf den Nordhängen in N. liegt noch Schnee und Eis:


----------



## sinux (5. April 2013)

Hey, da war ich heute auch...

Schumidude am Ende des Eugeniensteigs:





Klasse Tour bei Novemberwetter - nur die Blätter sind mittlerweile platt gefahren und gelaufen.


----------



## SchumiDude (5. April 2013)

War eine super Tour Vielen Dank Supasini und Sinux!


----------



## Handlampe (6. April 2013)

supasini schrieb:


>




Jungens, hättet ihr euch ein wenig mehr Mühe bei der Gestaltung des Bildes gemacht (das Altmetall im Hintergrund weggeräumt) dann wäre das ein Kandidat für das Bild des Tages gewesen.
Gefällt mir ansonsten richtig gut...


----------



## sinux (6. April 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Jungens, hättet ihr euch ein wenig mehr Mühe bei der Gestaltung des Bildes gemacht (das Altmetall im Hintergrund weggeräumt) dann wäre das ein Kandidat für das Bild des Tages gewesen.
> Gefällt mir ansonsten richtig gut...



Ja, lieber Uwe, recht hast Du.... Ich dachte auch der Sondermüll wäre raus, war er aber nicht - könnte man ja noch rausphotoshoppen, aber keine Lust.
Es muss ja noch die Meister der Bilder wie Dich und den Ingo geben.

Aber ich übe....


----------



## sinux (13. April 2013)

Morgen: Frühlingsbegrüssungstour - Klassiker, Effelsberger Bach Runde
11h ab sinux_homebase - 

Es geht über die Steinbach Richtung Scheuren und durch die Nebentäler des Sahrbachs bis Binzenbach (natürlich W.Trail inkl.), bis zum Tönnes wieder hoch und über A.Trail und Co. wieder nach Hause.

Dauer ca. 3,5h / 50 - 55 km / 800 - 900 hm

Wer kütt met????

Hab' noch nen Termin eingestellt,,

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13870


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (13. April 2013)

sinux schrieb:


> Morgen: Frühlingsbegrüssungstour - Klassiker, Effelsberger Bach Runde
> 11h ab sinux_homebase -
> 
> Es geht über die Steinbach Richtung Scheuren und durch die Nebentäler des Sahrbachs bis Binzenbach (natürlich W.Trail inkl.), bis zum Tönnes wieder hoch und über A.Trail und Co. wieder nach Hause.
> ...



morgen 12 Uhr Abfahrt zum nächsten FC-Sieg


----------



## sinux (13. April 2013)

Da schicke ich den Peter hin. Man muss manchmal delegieren


----------



## SchumiDude (14. April 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## supasini (14. April 2013)

ich nicht.  wie gesagt geht das Familien Frühstück vor.  un das hat noch nicht begonnen!


----------



## sinux (14. April 2013)

sinux schrieb:


> Da schicke ich den Peter hin. Man muss manchmal delegieren



Und der hat seine Ziele zur vollsten Zufriedenheit erfüllt.

Ich hatte auch nen schöne Tag auf dem Rad....


----------



## sinux (15. April 2013)

Und ne kleine Fotoausbeute gab's auch.

Bleiche Beine, noch langes Shirt - unten im Tal wurde diese aber dann auch entfernt - Sommer


----------



## sinux (22. April 2013)

Gestern mit Sommerbike und Winterklamotten unterwegs.

Am Gipfel angekommen





Und hierder Sommertrimm - das Ding läuft einfach....


----------



## yogi71 (23. April 2013)

Kenn ich doch irgendwoher.....





Hast Du auch platzgenommen???


----------



## supasini (23. April 2013)

ich bin am Sonntag Kapellenstr./Bleigasse (Musik Jacobs) vom Rennrad geholt worden. PKW kam aus der Bleigasse und wollte gegen die Einbahnstr. einbiegen um auf der gegenÃ¼berliegenden Seite in eine Einfahrt zu fahren und hat demzufolge nur in die Richtung geguckt, aus der regulÃ¤r ide Autos kommen kÃ¶nnen - ich hatte 2-3 m Reaktionsraum und musste mich zwischen Bremsen oder Lenken entscheiden. Hab versucht zu Bremsen und bin wohl auch noch ein bisschen ausgewichen, aber das hat nicht ganz gereicht. Sauber auf der StraÃe abgerollt (Judorolle mit Rennrad an den FÃ¼Ãen geht also!). Mir ist nix passiert, aber Gabel und Vorderrad sind defekt. ca. 700 â¬ Schaden...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. April 2013)

Sei froh das es nur das bisschen Material war, hast ja schon andere Dinge von lapidareren Stürzen davongetragen !

Ausserdem: watt fährste auch so spassbefreites Sportgerät wo du so feine Gerätschaften im Kella hast ! 
Ich hoffe es ist so kaputt das es nie wieder zu gebrauchen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (23. April 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es ist so kaputt das es nie wieder zu gebrauchen ist





(sry martin, der war zu gut)

gut, daß nix weiter passiert ist! 
ich glaub, ich hätt die kiste vor wut dem typen auf die haube geschmissen 

welche ausreden kamen denn?

"der kam aus der falschen richtung!"
"der war viel zu schnell!"
"der hat kein licht dran!"
"der hat keine klingel dran!"
"die sonne hat geblendet!" 
oder alternativ "es war zu dunkel"

wahrscheinlichstes argument:

"es war kein liteville, da hab ich mich erschrocken"


----------



## supasini (23. April 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ausserdem: watt fährste auch so spassbefreites Sportgerät wo du so feine Gerätschaften im Kella hast !



Wer freiwillig Rennen fährt sollte sich nicht darüber beschweren, wenn andere Menschen umweltfreundlich zum Anfeuern 75 km Rennrad fahren!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. April 2013)

Da haste recht ! Obwohl ich alles andere als "renntauglich" bin


----------



## sinux (23. April 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> ...... Mir ist nix passiert, aber Gabel und Vorderrad sind defekt. ca. 700  Schaden...



Na, dann haste ja endlich nen richtigen Grund Dir High Performance Laufräder zu kaufen....

SChön, dass Dir nix passiert ist.


----------



## Enrgy (23. April 2013)

sinux schrieb:


> Na, dann haste ja endlich nen richtigen Grund Dir High Performance Laufräder zu kaufen....



die ja auch solche unfälle vermeiden helfen, da man schneller ist und die potenzielle unfallstelle früher passiert wird ...


----------



## supasini (23. April 2013)

das Mädel, was mich umgenietet hat, tut mir leid: die arbeitet da in ner Türken-Pizzeria und es lohnt sich für sie ja nun gar nicht, das über die Autoversicherung abzuwickeln.
Ich glaube auch, dass die ziemlich in Ohnmacht gefallen ist, als sie mitbekommen hat, was man für Fahrradteile asgeben kann 
Ich werde das so günstig wie möglich regeln und hoffe, dass ich die Kohle dann auch ohne Rechtsstreit wiederbekomme...


----------



## sinux (5. Juni 2013)

Fiereovendsröndsche, morje, 06.06. / 18h

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14038


----------



## sinux (1. Juli 2013)

Dem Keller der Boenerstraße ist ein neues Radel entsprungen. Kinderräder machen auch dem Papa Spaß.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2013)

Hast ja schon das Oberrohr verbogen du Rüpel !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juli 2013)

*ALARMAAAA !!!
TACHO VERLOREN !*

Hab gestern meinen CicloSport CM4.4A zwischen Billiger Wald und Hardtwald verloren.
Son kleines silbernes Gerät.
Sollte den jemand von den hiesigen "Locals" ihn finden bitte melden,
gibt Finderlohn, min. 1 Bier wenn nicht auch 2 oder 3

Hier ein Link zum Streckenabschnitt wo ich ihn verloren haben könnte:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId...45955E7A182A07C685E4D4FB15981283811A04A61042A

Bin das auch zwei mal abgefahren aber nix zu sehen.
könnt sein das er in der Nähe des Parkplatzes am Billiger Wald liegt, musste dort wegen ne Pärchen das im Mazda Kombi am höggeln war das Bike schultern ​


----------



## supasini (1. August 2013)

Letzten Freitach waren wir ja mit dem Herrn Yogi und Udo im Pfälzer Wald. Hier noch meine Bildausbeute: es war trotz Sommerwetter sehr dunkel im Wald, so dass die Schärfe der Bilder etwas zu wünschen übrig lässt

Start der Tour:







Die ganze Truppe










Schlüsselstelle

sinux:





Yogi:





geht auch mit Umsetzen:





sinux on the Rock


----------



## supasini (12. Juli 2015)

hol mal diesen Fred aus der Versenkung, um über die Aktivitäten der Öskerchener Jongens in den Alpen zu berichten:

*Ortler-Umrundung 2015 - 1. Tag*
*Freitag, 03.07.2015: Sulden - Latsch*

Der sinux und ich sind ziemlich kurz entschlossen und mit Minimalplanung letzten Donnerstag mittag ins Vinschgau gefahren. Freitag, den 3.7. haben wir dann die Seilbahn in Sulden geentert - ach nee, da war doch was?! Ja! Meine Bremse war frisch entlüftet und hatte hinten gar keinen Druckpunkt mehr, als wir an der Seilbahn die Räder ausgeladen haben. Also schnell wieder ins Tal, in Prad ein Entlüftungsset gekauft und oben am Gondelparkplatz wieder die Räder zusammengesteckt und die Bremse entlüftet. Dann schnell vor der Mittagspause in die Gondel, rauf auf 2600 m und Schieben und ein bisschen Fahren auf das Madritschjoch (3110 m):






Jörg fährt






ich oben - vor dem Ortler, der sich schon erschreckend schnell zuzieht.

Dann geht es in die Abfahrt, oben erstmal etwas ausgesetzt und technisch, dann im Prinzip deutlich einfacher...






Allerdings verschlechtert sich das Wetter rasend schnell: innerhalb von 20 Minuten fällt die Temperatur von 24° auf 6°C, es beginnt rundum zu blitzen und zu donnern und Regen und Hagel kommen runter. Zum Glück können wir das nicht sehen, da gleichzeitig massiv Nebel/Wolken aufziehen, die Sicht beträgt noch 20-30 m, insofern habe ich auch keine Ahnung, ob da oben ein tolles Panorama ist. Da es keinerlei Schutz gibt bleibt uns nur übrig, in Regenklamotten so schnell und gleichzeitig vorsichtig wie möglich abzufahren.
Nach ner knappen Stunde hört das Unwetter auf, es bleibt aber ziemlich frisch. Wir folgen dem Wanderweg abwärts ins Martelltal in den Wald und umrunden den Stausee. Der vorgesehene Weg über die Staumauer ist allerdings gesperrt, so dass wir auf dem Wanderweg bleiben, erstmal hochschieben und dann versuchen im Wald auf ziemlich anspruchsvollen Wurzel- und Spitzkehrern-Pfaden abzufahren. Leider ist auch einiges zu Schieben dabei... nasse Wurzeln sind einfach nicht der Hit.
Nach einem kurzen Stück Straße und Schotter - und einer 1/2-stündigen Wartephase, bis Frontlader 100 m Straße von einem frischen Murenabgang soweit befreit haben, dass an ein Durchkommen zu denken ist - verlassen wir die Stanciu-Route endgülltig und nehmen stattdessen einfach weiter Trails bis ins Vinschgau: geniale Flow-Baller-Teile, verfallene Waale, zum Schluss noch ein flowiger Serpentinentrail zwischen den beiden Burgen und völlig erschöpft fallen wir nach alles in allem 2650 Tiefenmetern ins Vinschgau.
Leider verlässt meine Hinterradbremse mich im Laufe des Tages immer mehr, so dass ich am Ende mit voll durchgezogener Bremse nur minimale Bremsleistung habe.


----------



## route61 (12. Juli 2015)

Danke für den tollen Bericht und die Bilder. Mehr davon!


----------



## supasini (12. Juli 2015)

*Ortler-Umrundung 2015 - 2. Tag*
*Samstag, 04.07.2015: Latsch - St. Walburg (Ultental)*

Am nächsten Morgen wird erstmal die Hinterradbremse entlüftet und dabei fällt Jörg auf, dass am Lenker DOT rausquillt: der Bremsgriff ist offensichtlich an der Innenseite nicht dicht. Dennoch bekommen wir nen brauchbaren Druckpunkt hin, ist aber auch nicht so wichtig: wir wollen ja heute erstmal hoch.
Also Start gegen 9, Radweg nach Naturns zum Einrollen, bei schönstem Wetter in den Aufstieg zur Naturnser Alm. 1400 Hm bei steigenden Temperaturen, das dauert und der Hinter fängt schon an zu protestieren. Auf der Alm da gibt's koa Sünd, dafür aber Kuchen und Schorlen. Dann weiter Richtung Vigil-Joch, die Tour hab ich soweit schon mal vor Jahren gemacht. Wir biegen aber hinter der ersten Kuppe nach rechts auf einen Trail bergauf ab, der sich als absoluter Traum entpuppt: immer weiter schlängelt er sich am Hang entlang, es sind zwar ca. 500 Hm drin versteckt, aber landschaftlich und wegtechnisch absolut Klasse und eine hervorragende Alternative zum Standard-Weg über's Vigiljoch. 






Am Ende kommt es aber nochmal dick: 100 Hm tragen bergauf und dann tragen bergab durch Stahlseil-versicherte Stellen. Anschließend superschnelle Schotterabfahrt (Spitze 73,3 km/h) und in St. Walburg ein Hotel geentert mit feinem 5-Gänge-Menü.
Das Fotografieren haben wir leider wegen der geilen Trails vergessen, wird die nächsten Tage etwas besser...
Unterwegs waren wir fast 10 Stunden, knapp 2000 Hm steckten in der Etappe.


----------



## supasini (12. Juli 2015)

*Ortler-Umrundung 2015 - 3. Tag
Sonntag, 05.07.2015: St. Walburg (Ultental) - Rabbi*

Nach nem guten Frühstück mit alten Brötchen (Sonntag) wartet heute das Rabbi-Joch auf uns. Bei großer Hitze geht es direkt los, aber nach 200 Hm Straße im Ultental biegen wir auf Schotter ein und fahren bis zur Kaseralm (1885 m). Dann ist Schieben angesagt, vorbei an lustigen Tieren und nem Panda, der von einem Weidezaun vor den Kühen gesichert wird.






Nach Einkehr auf der Hütte hinterm Rabbijoch (2451 m) geht es auf die bekannte Trailabfahrt, aber statt dem Steilstück rechts runter fahren wir einfach weiter geradeaus uns surfen durch die Almwiesen: viel spaßiger!






Nach ner Stunde Unterkunftsuche finden wir eine absolut perfekte, die ich euch gerne ans Herz legen möchte: supernetter Familienbetrieb mit tollem Haus, sehr guten Preisen (ÜHP 50 €, 1L Rotwein 8 €, selbstgemachte Schnäpse gibt es dann so...): www.masofiordibosco.it
Sehr lustig war das Amuse gueule: "eine Spezialität des Hauses, selbsterfunden" - Rievkooche! Wir werden dem netten Wirt auf jeden Fall noch ein Paket mit Rübenkraut schicken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (13. Juli 2015)

Rübenkraut steht schon zuhause auf den Tisch. Nach unserem Urlaub geht's damit ins Rabbital

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------

